# Anyone over 45 TTc ?buddies needed <3



## Bravemom

Hi ladies ,my name is t and I'm 45 and 9 months ,I've been trying for over seven years now and suffered eleven losses ,I'm starting to feel like my time is up ,is there anyone else my age or older still TTc ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## felcity 45

Hi Bravemom,

I'm 45 and 8 months  feel like giving up at times lol. Feel Ok again at the moment, trying to just forget about it and not obsess so much (poas addict though) :blush:.

Old friend has just given birth to a baby boy and she is the same age as me.

There is hope :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

felcity 45 said:


> Hi Bravemom,
> 
> I'm 45 and 8 months  feel like giving up at times lol. Feel Ok again at the moment, trying to just forget about it and not obsess so much (poas addict though) :blush:.
> 
> Old friend has just given birth to a baby boy and she is the same age as me.
> 
> There is hope :thumbup:

O thank you sooo much for replying , it's great to know its not just me , that's great about your friend , you've renewed my hope :thumbup:thank you . How long have you been trying Hun ? :hugs:


----------



## felcity 45

Your welcome  I'm cycle 11 next, not long I know, but sooo frustrating. Had a chemical last September was gutted really thought we had done it.
I'm back at the FS in July hoping they can help. Are you seeing a FS? or doing anything to help?


----------



## Bravemom

felcity 45 said:


> Your welcome  I'm cycle 11 next, not long I know, but sooo frustrating. Had a chemical last September was gutted really thought we had done it.
> I'm back at the FS in July hoping they can help. Are you seeing a FS? or doing anything to help?

Well apparently I've got all the help they are prepared to give me , aspirin high dose folic acid , clexane injections wen I get a bfp and progesterone pessaries wen I get a bfp , have also been taking clomid for five months and nada . I got those from a friend as my doc wouldn't subscribe them for me , only have one month left but I'm getting very frustrated . I've lost between 4-5 stone and Dtd at the right time and take my Meds :shrug:how about you Hun ? :hugs:


----------



## felcity 45

Bravemom said:


> felcity 45 said:
> 
> 
> Your welcome  I'm cycle 11 next, not long I know, but sooo frustrating. Had a chemical last September was gutted really thought we had done it.
> I'm back at the FS in July hoping they can help. Are you seeing a FS? or doing anything to help?
> 
> Well apparently I've got all the help they are prepared to give me , aspirin high dose folic acid , clexane injections wen I get a bfp and progesterone pessaries wen I get a bfp , have also been taking clomid for five months and nada . I got those from a friend as my doc wouldn't subscribe them for me , only have one month left but I'm getting very frustrated . I've lost between 4-5 stone and Dtd at the right time and take my Meds :shrug:how about you Hun ? :hugs:Click to expand...

We had to fight to get to see someone, had one appointment with FS, bloods done(still don't know what the results were). HSG 2 wks ago and sperm sample(OH had that done by normal doc and count was low) haven't got results from FS and not due back till July, just feel we are wasting time :wacko:
Not on any Meds, none been recommended. Was taking Folic acid but starting having really short cycles with it and a 10day luteal phase, stopped taking it about 5 months ago and back to normal now. strange lol
Just bought some preseed of the internet so going to try that as I don't really have the eggwhite cm like I did when I was younger.
Has your cycle changed alot since you was younger? and that is alot of weight ( very well done you :happydance:), I need to start could do with losing about 3 stone, just struggling with motivation at the moment. I stopped smoking 5 months ago so feel to give something else up would be soooo hard :wacko:


----------



## Bravemom

felcity 45 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> felcity 45 said:
> 
> 
> Your welcome  I'm cycle 11 next, not long I know, but sooo frustrating. Had a chemical last September was gutted really thought we had done it.
> I'm back at the FS in July hoping they can help. Are you seeing a FS? or doing anything to help?
> 
> Well apparently I've got all the help they are prepared to give me , aspirin high dose folic acid , clexane injections wen I get a bfp and progesterone pessaries wen I get a bfp , have also been taking clomid for five months and nada . I got those from a friend as my doc wouldn't subscribe them for me , only have one month left but I'm getting very frustrated . I've lost between 4-5 stone and Dtd at the right time and take my Meds :shrug:how about you Hun ? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We had to fight to get to see someone, had one appointment with FS, bloods done(still don't know what the results were). HSG 2 wks ago and sperm sample(OH had that done by normal doc and count was low) haven't got results from FS and not due back till July, just feel we are wasting time :wacko:
> Not on any Meds, none been recommended. Was taking Folic acid but starting having really short cycles with it and a 10day luteal phase, stopped taking it about 5 months ago and back to normal now. strange lol
> Just bought some preseed of the internet so going to try that as I don't really have the eggwhite cm like I did when I was younger.
> Has your cycle changed alot since you was younger? and that is alot of weight ( very well done you :happydance:), I need to start could do with losing about 3 stone, just struggling with motivation at the moment. I stopped smoking 5 months ago so feel to give something else up would be soooo hard :wacko:Click to expand...

Sounds like you have had all the tests that I had too then :thumbup:Do you use sc .?where are you from Hun ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## felcity 45

No we don't, are they good? I'm from England..you??


----------



## Bravemom

felcity 45 said:


> No we don't, are they good? I'm from England..you??

Northern Ireland ,yes def get the sc hey help keep the sperm close to the cervix :thumbup:You can get them online but I saw smaller ones called moon cups in boots ,:thumbup:Is your hubby on any supplements ?:hugs:


----------



## felcity 45

My mum was born there  yes he is taking zinc.

I wondered with the soft cups as my cervix is tilted so other positions are supposed to be helpful too lol

All seems like hard work this time round, do you have older children too??


----------



## Bravemom

felcity 45 said:


> My mum was born there  yes he is taking zinc.
> 
> I wondered with the soft cups as my cervix is tilted so other positions are supposed to be helpful too lol
> 
> All seems like hard work this time round, do you have older children too??

I do Hun and I feel like it's time to give up but something keeps pushing me forward . What about macca for hubby ? :hugs:


----------



## felcity 45

What is it??


----------



## pbl_ge

Just thought I'd say there are a few others who rival you, but I don't know their exact birthdays. The ones I'm thinking of don't tend to frequent the random threads like this, but stick to journals. I wanted to make sure you knew you're not the only 45 year olds around! :thumbup:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bravemom

pbl_ge said:


> Just thought I'd say there are a few others who rival you, but I don't know their exact birthdays. The ones I'm thinking of don't tend to frequent the random threads like this, but stick to journals. I wanted to make sure you knew you're not the only 45 year olds around! :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Aw thanks Hun for popping in I think I've seen you a few times on journals that I frequent possibly butterfly's :thumbup:it's nice to know there are others my age so thank you :hugs:


----------



## Mamtastic

Bravemom said:


> Hi ladies ,my name is t and I'm 45 and 9 months ,I've been trying for over seven years now and suffered eleven losses ,I'm starting to feel like my time is up ,is there anyone else my age or older still TTc ?:hugs::hugs:

I am new and need a buddy :) I am going to be 46 in a matter of days and I am newly married to a younger man. I am ttc naturally and I am not telling anyone--besides my husband, of course. I am going to try my best but I am not doing anything drastic besides diet, exercise and a million supplements and herbs. Anyone have good news? :)


----------



## Delphine11

Hi Everyone :)

I'm new here too. I've been lurking for a bit but joined when I saw this thread. I'm 45 and 7 months and TTC. I've got older children but have a new partner who has no children and I'd love to give him a child.

Some days I feel quite positive about my fertility, other days not so much :cry:

My current concern is the spotting that I'm having this month. I didn't have it last cycle but I have had it a few months ago and I'm worried it's a sign of hormonal imbalance. I don't really want to go to my doctor because I'm afraid he'll just tell me I'm too old to have another baby or laugh in my face.

Is anyone here taking progesterone? I've read about that online and I'm wondering if I have a deficiency that's causing the spotting.It seems like my hormones vary from month to month far more than they did 10 years ago. It's frustrating.


----------



## felcity 45

Delphine11 said:


> Hi Everyone :)
> 
> I'm new here too. I've been lurking for a bit but joined when I saw this thread. I'm 45 and 7 months and TTC. I've got older children but have a new partner who has no children and I'd love to give him a child.
> 
> Some days I feel quite positive about my fertility, other days not so much :cry:
> 
> My current concern is the spotting that I'm having this month. I didn't have it last cycle but I have had it a few months ago and I'm worried it's a sign of hormonal imbalance. I don't really want to go to my doctor because I'm afraid he'll just tell me I'm too old to have another baby or laugh in my face.
> 
> Is anyone here taking progesterone? I've read about that online and I'm wondering if I have a deficiency that's causing the spotting.It seems like my hormones vary from month to month far more than they did 10 years ago. It's frustrating.

Hi Delphine11,

I'm the same in my younger days had 30ish day cycle then noticed from Jan to May this year 27 then 32 in May and have had 25 days ever since...I think menopause is just round the corner :cry: and I spot for 2,3 or 4 days too. Although cycle day 24 and no spotting so far this month.

Your doctor may surprise you!!


----------



## Delphine11

felcity 45 said:


> Hi Delphine11,
> 
> I'm the same in my younger days had 30ish day cycle then noticed from Jan to May this year 27 then 32 in May and have had 25 days ever since...I think menopause is just round the corner :cry: and I spot for 2,3 or 4 days too. Although cycle day 24 and no spotting so far this month.
> 
> Your doctor may surprise you!!

Hi Felcity 45 :)

Yes, I didn't really think much about how my periods were gradually and very subtlely changing over the last few years (since 40 or so). I didn't have a partner then so I wasn't thinking about TTC at all. 

Over the last few years (3 maybe) my cycle has varied between 25 and 29 days, and in the last couple of years has usually been 25 days. I'd kind of got used to that and wasn't too bothered as nothing much else was different. To be honest, I probably wasn't that interested as I had no partner and life wasn't exactly fantastic so I had plenty of other things to worry about.

Now I REALLY want to conceive - for my new partner's sake far more than for my own. He'd be a fantastic dad. 

I am remaining positive. One thing I read was that the path to moenopause isn't a downhill one. Hormomes go up and down month by month, and one month can be fine, the next not. So that's something to bear in mind :)

I'm gradually adding more supplements to my diet. The ones in brackets are ones I was taking anyway just for general health before TTC. If anyone's interested, I'm currently taking:

Chasteberry capsules - 400mg (started with one a day, now on two)
a pre-natal vitamin tablet
Vitamin B6 - 50mg once a day
(Omega 3 - one a day)
(Vitamin B Complex - just the normal 100% of RDA)
(Vitamin D - one a day)
(Garlic - one a day)
(Sea Buckthorn capsules - two a day (supposed to help CM) )
Royal Jelly - 500mg once a day (just started this very recently)
Co Q10 - 100mg twice a day
a cranberry concentrate tablet - one a day

Yes, I rattle! I've also just brought some wheatgrass capsules. I am feeling healthier so it can't hurt :) I introduce things gradually and start off on a low dose to see how it goes.

I also try to keep calm and relax (not so easy when you have the pressure of time!) 

I think I probably will see my doctor at some point. I'm going to give it a bit longer to see if I can conceive myself; research a sympathetic doctor and see them if my normal one looks like he's not going to be very helpful; and prepare what I'm going to say in advance.

I swear I can hear the ticking clock some days, but I don't let it get to me. I say: Keep calm and keep healthy and keep your fingers crossed :)


----------



## Delphine11

Forgot to say that I've just started using Pre-Seed a few days ago. I don't know if it's doing anything but I like it and it's helping with the fact that I seem to have less CM than when I was in my 30s.

I haven't had any hormone tests yet because I don't want to be depressed :D I have read a lot about FSH though (hence the wheatgrass), and I've been reading up on Clomid. 

Knowledge is power, as they say, and it makes me feel more in control.


----------



## felcity 45

Ha Ha, think I would rattle too!! 

Haven't really taken anything yet, hormone levels are fine so bit reluctant to mess with things just yet, I did take a conception tablet for a while but it gave me really bad tummy ache :wacko:

I think I need to maybe start considering it and taking the Clomid I've been prescribed but so unsure at the moment.

OH takes Zinc but nothing else, he has a low sperm count and the FS didn't really recommend anything else for him...IDK It's all so frustrating isn't it!!

I hope things work out for you and I would defo go and see someone as after 45 thats it by the looks of it unless you have lots of money. i've rang a few local clinics and they won't consider anyone over 45 and that was for IUI :cry:


----------



## battyatty

Hi there I am 46, will be 47 in a few weeks, my DH is 39. I have 3 kids youngest is 12, but decided a month ago I wanted to try one more time!

I dithered for a week about telling my doctor, I was worried he would laugh at me and tell me to go home and wait for a granddaughter! But I bite the bullet. Went in last week and he was so fantastic! He removed my coil and took my bloods for testing!
I went back this morning to get the results and everything came back amazingly brilliant! I was so happy I could've kissed him! 
My FSH level is 7.3 and my LH is 4.7!

I have been monitoring my MC and BBT and it showed that I ovulated this morning! So the doc has arranged for my progesterone to be done after my next AF and he has also contacted the fertility clinic as it will take 3 months to get a appointment!

So to all you ladies go to the doctor! I understand, but wow it was so helpful!

So I am waiting for my next AF to start trying and would really love a buddy!


----------



## BBbliss

I'm 44 in a few weeks and the best thing I did was to go to my dr. As soon as I decided to start trying. I'm engaged and FH doesn't have kids. I removed IUD in April and had blood work done in May. All great!!! My dr wanted to stat me on clomid right away but I asked to try on my own first for a couple of cycles. I went in for an HSG A couple of weeks ago and found out my tubes are blocked. Now looking back I lost 3 months of time when I should have had the HSG right away, now I have an appointment with a specialist on Friday to see how I can get my tubes unblocked or if they will even do it given my age. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 

Good luck to all you ladies may we all be blessed soon :)


----------



## battyatty

Sorry to hear about the HSG, all of this so new to me, I'm googling all the time to find out what all this stuff is about, I only found out about FSH a few weeks ago, never mind all the rest!

My first 3 kids were so simple, my first attempt I got pregnant on my first cycle and the other 2 while on the pill! Infact my third was a total shock, was breastfeeding my 9 month old and on the mini pill when I found out I was pregnant again! 

This time is so different, I have a new partner and he doesn't have any, and I so want another baby with him, but my age, eek this is going to be a rollercoaster.

We are both scared of it not working and the idea of MC is terrifying! I have had 2 over the years! 

But unless we try we shall never know, and as all my tests have come back so positive, I feel more confident!


----------



## BBbliss

Batty, I'm the same, I had to learn fast and have done so much reading these past 4 months its not even funny. 

My situation is also similar, two kids is high school and a new man whose dream is to be a dad and I know he's going to be a great dad. It's going to take a miracle but we can do it!


----------



## battyatty

Well BBbliss I wish I was your age lol. Maybe we should buddy up when's your next AF?
What do you think?


----------



## BBbliss

battyatty said:


> Well BBbliss I wish I was your age lol. Maybe we should buddy up when's your next AF?
> What do you think?

Lol, isn't that funny? I was tired of being the oldest on all the other threads. Thank you for making me feel young, :happydance:

Us girls need to stick together :hugs:
My AF is doe around September 7th. Still 10 days away, but with my tubes being blocked I stopped counting :(

Hey btw, one of my best friends has a friend who got pregnant naturally at 47 and was in complete shock, and shes a doctor!! with two sons in college.


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies I just wanted to say hi and give you a positive story. I am turning 44 next month and had my rainbow baby in April at 43.5!!! I also have 2 older kids 11 and almost 10. It was a bit of a process but we finally did it after 2 cp's and 2 mc's. I am with a new partner and just knew we had to have one of our own. I'm cheering,praying, sending you Ladies all positive thoughts. Feel free to pm me or ask me any questions on here. I would love to be able to share what worked for me.


----------



## battyatty

Right I'm hoping my AF is due 10th Sept, not quite sure as I've only just had my IUD removed on the 20th Aug, so my cycles maybe all over the place!

If you want stories I have 3!

A good friend got pregnant last year at 47, she was so shocked! Another mother at my sons school just had a son at 46, and to top it off the receptionist at my doctors just had twins at 45!

So I know its possible, but weather with me, hey who knows??????

BTW how do you get your FF chart up in your signature?

So lovely ladies lets show these young-uns were amazing! :)


----------



## BBbliss

marathongirl said:


> Hi Ladies I just wanted to say hi and give you a positive story. I am turning 44 next month and had my rainbow baby in April at 43.5!!! I also have 2 older kids 11 and almost 10. It was a bit of a process but we finally did it after 2 cp's and 2 mc's. I am with a new partner and just knew we had to have one of our own. I'm cheering,praying, sending you Ladies all positive thoughts. Feel free to pm me or ask me any questions on here. I would love to be able to share what worked for me.

Marathon girl, congratulations! It's so nice to hear the success stories directly from the source. Please share with us what you think worked for you. Nothing here is TMI :haha:


----------



## BBbliss

battyatty said:


> Right I'm hoping my AF is due 10th Sept, not quite sure as I've only just had my IUD removed on the 20th Aug, so my cycles maybe all over the place!
> 
> If you want stories I have 3!
> 
> A good friend got pregnant last year at 47, she was so shocked! Another mother at my sons school just had a son at 46, and to top it off the receptionist at my doctors just had twins at 45!
> 
> So I know its possible, but weather with me, hey who knows??????
> 
> BTW how do you get your FF chart up in your signature?
> 
> So lovely ladies lets show these young-uns were amazing! :)

Yes you are right your AF may take a cycle or two to become more regular after IUD. What kind did you have? I have the mirena ... Well, after I found out my tubes were blocked I googled "mirena blocked tubes" and found out there's a class action suit against them from woman that say the mirena caused it. Just look into it if that's the case and maybe do an HSG and blood work right away. The blood work you can have done on the 3rd day of your cycle. I did mine on my first cycle after the IUD. It's good to know what's going on with your body. I also had a short LP on my first cycle and started taking vitex to help regulate my cycle and I believe it also helped with my menstrual cramps, my first couple of cycles were really painful. I hope you don't have any of the issues I did, on the other side of it I also read that you could become extremely fertile right after IUD removal :thumbup: my cousin got pregnant on second cycle after mirena. 

For the chart, go to the web page and and find where they have "codes", from what I remember, copy and paste it on your signature. That should work :winkwink:


----------



## battyatty

BBbliss said:


> Yes you are right your AF may take a cycle or two to become more regular after IUD. What kind did you have? I have the mirena ... Well, after I found out my tubes were blocked I googled "mirena blocked tubes" and found out there's a class action suit against them from woman that say the mirena caused it. Just look into it if that's the case and maybe do an HSG and blood work right away. The blood work you can have done on the 3rd day of your cycle. I did mine on my first cycle after the IUD. It's good to know what's going on with your body. I also had a short LP on my first cycle and started taking vitex to help regulate my cycle and I believe it also helped with my menstrual cramps, my first couple of cycles were really painful. I hope you don't have any of the issues I did, on the other side of it I also read that you could become extremely fertile right after IUD removal :thumbup: my cousin got pregnant on second cycle after mirena.
> 
> For the chart, go to the web page and and find where they have "codes", from what I remember, copy and paste it on your signature. That should work :winkwink:

I think I managed the chart lol

I've had some bloods taken (got my FSH and LH) and waiting for my next AF for the progesterone. 

Yes I have had the mirena since 2001! Oh my I hope my plumbing isn't blocked! 

Starting to worry about when I do start to try..... I've never really done anything like this before, when younger I just got pregnant, now at my age.............??????
Some days I am full of, it wont be a problem, my results have come back positive. Then other days I am terrified, what if I don't have eggs, what if, what if.........?
I have read threads and the lengths that some women have gone thru absolutely terrifies me!! How do they do it month in, month out?


----------



## BBbliss

Batty, I hear you... Every test I do I get so nervous and I also had all the what ifs you can think of, but its better to know soon! When I had the day 3 test done they also tested my AMH and I was so happy to at least know I have eggs! So at least one good thing on my favor, because that one to me personally would have been devastating, specially after all the reading I had done. I also had the mirena for about that long. 

I just came back from my RE consultation and I feel much better and full of hope. He wanted to go strait to IVF but I said I want to try to unblock the tubes first and he said "ok" just like that. We had an ultrasound to determine my AFC and I had 23 follicles total and I know I just ovulated. So I'm good there, I know that's a great number. We schedule another HSG to confirm my diagnosis and if my tubes are really blocked he will do a cannulation the same day and I'll be good to go :)

I'm full of hope! It will happen 

Your chart picture doesn't show. Just the "my fertility chart" part maybe it's another code or part of it is missing? Good luck!


----------



## battyatty

Yah i think this time I've figured out my chart! lol

I spent this morning looking into what tests I need to get and I think the 2 biggest ones are progesterone and AMH. My doctor has me booked for the progesterone, 7 days before O and 7 days after, but he hasn't mentioned AMH? So when I go for the progesterone bloods I will ask if he does AMH. Then I think thats nearly everything my local GP can do!

Its up to me and my fella to try and do our bit till we get the appointment with the fertility clinic, it's about a 3 months waiting list. They will probably do more tests and the such.
So for now just waiting to get started and see what happens!

Oh I am taking Vitex in tincture form, (yuck) my very good friend who is a herbalist started me on that straight away, thank goodness I only have to take it up to ovulation!
She has also told me to give it 3 months and if no joy she has loads of other things she can give me, but she did suggest red clover, so in the morning I'm going out to pick it fresh after the dew, to dry at home and take as tea. (I live out in the country so theres a huge supply)


----------



## BBbliss

I'm also on vitex, it really helped I believe. I'm having my progesterone checked and that will be the last thing I need to do. The AMH I believe is one of the most important ones because that, you can't change unfortunately. You could order the test any day of your cycle so you can request it at the time they do your progesterone. That way you can get a head start in knowing where you stand. Look into taking coQ10, studies show it improves egg quality. Even you you have a lot what really matters is the quantity. 

It's so nice you can get the red clover fresh yourself. That's a nice treat :)

I see your chart! Yay!


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks for responding BBbliss. Where do I start? Dh and I started ttc ing in April 2011. I wasn't successful the first month and thought ok what now. I started opk's the second month and that still didn't work? How foolish was I thinking that if you timed bd just right you would automatically get pregnant!
The next month I researched and found an acupuncturist who specialized in infertility. I saw her every week for the next 2 months and started charting. My charts changed and I could see that the acupuncture was doing something. She definitely did different points depending on where I was in my cycle. I did get pregnant in September after having acupuncture weekly from June. Unfortunately that ended in mmc at 12.5 weeks in November. I was heartbroken and it took a long time for my body to heal and be ready again.
Over that winter I started seeing another TCM practitioner that believed more in herbs as my acupuncturist was on mat leave of all things. She diagnosed me with a cold uterus and I took a lot of warming or kidney yang herbs. She also told me not too eat anything cold or raw. I was used to eating a big salad and fruit smoothie everyday. I changed my eating and ate soup instead of salad and cooked my fruit into oatmeal everyday. I never, even now, drink cold water always hot or room temperature. I started noticing a change again. My digestion and elimination was much better. Like I was able to "go" everyday and this was a new thing. I took the herbs religiously or 4 months and then started feeling like I was getting too hot. I had always been a cold person up until this point. Oh yeah and she told me to cut way back on any exercise as well as this just uses your kidney yang. I am a marathon runner so this was tough but I did it. I tried to not exercise as much or as intensely.
By June my acupuncturist was back and I started seeing her again but only once a month or so. I did get a BFP in June that resulted in a mc at 6 weeks. I forgot to say that in January of this same year so after the first but before the 2nd miscarriage I went and saw a FS just in case. He did my day 3 bloods and all came back really positive. My FSH was 5.2 and I don't remember the rest. I saw him again after the 2nd mc and we had decided to wait 2 more cycles and then try a medicated IUI cycle. He said that it was a matter of getting a "good" egg and that with meds I would produce more follies and have a better chance of getting a good one. We didn't need it was I got my rainbow BFP in August. That cycle I was back to doing acupuncture weekly and I was doing herbs with another TCM practitioner. Her protocol was a bit different in that she boosted kidney yin during follicular phase and then a couple of days of something different around O and then a bunch of kidney yang herbs after O. I continued taking these herbs until I was about 8 weeks pregnant. I also took progesterone suppositories for 12 weeks once I got my BFP. I insisted on it with FS even though he tested progesterone and didn't think I needed it.
I really feel the Chinese Medecine and changing my diet helped a lot. I also don't eat dairy or wheat as a rule. I am not totally gluten free as I eat spelt and oats. I also cut way down on soy and changed to almond milk. I eat mostly organic as well. 
I feel like I just continually looked for new things and every time I found something it gave me new hope. I never gave up and really tried to stay positive. I tried to meditate and just imagine myself being pregnant and having a baby. I really tried to take at least 10-15 mins a day to relax and do some deep breathing as well. All I can say is don't lose hope and be a sponge. Take every grain of info and think about whether you can use it or incorporate it into your regime. I know it can be overwhelming at times. I also tried not to make a big deal about O time with dh. I wanted our bd to be more natural and not just dictated by Ov time. We did bd pretty much the same all month long except for maybe a couple of extra times around O. I do realize that this can't always work if dh has sperm issues. 
If anyone has any specific questions feel free to pm me I'd be happy to pass along any info that might help. Sorry for the long post Ladies


----------



## BBbliss

Marathongirl, I applaud you for your discipline you deserve your success. Thank you for sharing your story. I don't know that id be able to do ALL. I do try to drink room temp water, I have slowed down my exercises and I take tons of supplements. I do hot yoga and Acupunture weekly. I guess for me the diet is the hardest part.


----------



## marathongirl

BBbliss said:


> Marathongirl, I applaud you for your discipline you deserve your success. Thank you for sharing your story. I don't know that id be able to do ALL. I do try to drink room temp water, I have slowed down my exercises and I take tons of supplements. I do hot yoga and Acupunture weekly. I guess for me the diet is the hardest part.

I have read your posts and it seems like you are doing most of it. It's so hard I know but all you can do is your best. We are only human. Do you drink coffee or tea I can't remember? I definitely have that up too and I still haven't started back even with a newborn. I did really cut back on sugar as well as my acupuncturist said it is hard on the spleen and I had some deficiency there too. I might think about replacing the hot yoga with yin yoga? More relaxing and not as depleting? Just a thought? The diet was really hard for me too and probably the last thing I changed. Even during my 1st pregnancy that ended at 12 weeks my acupuncturist was telling me to stop eating the cold foods but I couldn't. I was craving them. Does your acupuncturist tell you what he/she is doing? Do you really trust what they are doing? That's important as well. I know if you keep all of your hard work up it will pay off. Keep it up. I'm so rooting for you all!!!:winkwink:


----------



## marathongirl

I just read your siggy and noticed you've only been trying since May!!! It will happen for you I really believe it


----------



## BBbliss

Marathongirl, yes, I've only started TTC and I right away became obsessed with knowledge and I read everything I could, every time I heard of anything I researched it and I tried to fit all that I thought would benefit me, I also dropped a few things. Like you I drink smoothies almost everyday and that's how I get a lot of my greens and I still feel good about it. I have a cup of cappuccino every morning so there's my caffeine and diary. I gave it up for a month but then really missed it... The hot yoga is a bit depleting you are right but I only do it once a week, I feel it helps me eliminate so many toxins I otherwise don't suet much at all. 

I also meditate regularly and I benefit so so much from it. My acupuncturist is very motherly and I do trust her, she's a bit strange but I think it's because she's very intuitive so I always hear things I need to hear every time I go. 

I just noticed your baby girl was born the same wk I got engaged :)


----------



## Delphine11

battyatty said:


> Some days I am full of, it wont be a problem, my results have come back positive. Then other days I am terrified, what if I don't have eggs, what if, what if.........?

I so identify with that comment! I have optimistic days and then OMG days where I worry that I'll never get pregnant. It's nice to know that that's normal to be up and down like that.

It's been a few days since I posted here and I can't remember if I mentioned diet - I don't think I did. So - I'm trying to eat healthily (i.e cut out lots of the nutrition-free treats like biscuits and cake) but I don't obsess about it because I think that might cause stress.

I've changed to full fat milk as I read a study saying that that increases fertility; I try to eat oily fish two or three times a week; I eat a good amount of fresh veg and fruit; I eat nuts to up my fat intake as I read that women trying to conceive need to eat plenty of fat; I've reduced my caffeine intake to a cup or two of coffee a day and one cup of tea (I used to have double that); I still drink alcohol but, again, I've reduced that significantly; I sprinkle linseeds and pumpkin seeds on my cereal; and I've increased the amount of eggs I eat.

I do feel healthier if nothing else so that must help. I've read articles online stressing how important nutrition is, especially when you're older and TTC.

The idea of the 'golden egg' is one that makes sense to me. I'm hoping there's one there and all I have to do is catch it!


----------



## Delphine11

battyatty said:


> Hi there I am 46, will be 47 in a few weeks, my DH is 39. I have 3 kids youngest is 12, but decided a month ago I wanted to try one more time!
> 
> I dithered for a week about telling my doctor, I was worried he would laugh at me and tell me to go home and wait for a granddaughter! But I bite the bullet. Went in last week and he was so fantastic!
> 
> So to all you ladies go to the doctor! I understand, but wow it was so helpful!

Thank you so much for that - reading that really made me feel better. I've been quite worried about my doctor's reaction. I'd assumed any doctor would just laught at me, or be horrified that I was TTC, so it's great to hear that you were treated so well.

Of course, another reason delaying me is fear: I admit I'm afraid that my test results will be bad and that'll plunge me into depression. I *think* I can still conceive and I try to be calm and optimistic, so the last thing I want is some doctor telling me my chances of conceiving are 1 in 879,465,000!! Especiallly as I've read so many stories online of women being told they'd never conceive - and then getting pregnant!

I thought I might do some charting and give it maybe three months or something before approaching the doctor. How long did you other ladies wait before visiting your doctors? Did you go straightaway or did you try for a while first?


----------



## battyatty

Delphine11 said:


> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> Some days I am full of, it wont be a problem, my results have come back positive. Then other days I am terrified, what if I don't have eggs, what if, what if.........?
> 
> I so identify with that comment! I have optimistic days and then OMG days where I worry that I'll never get pregnant. It's nice to know that that's normal to be up and down like that.
> 
> It's been a few days since I posted here and I can't remember if I mentioned diet - I don't think I did. So - I'm trying to eat healthily (i.e cut out lots of the nutrition-free treats like biscuits and cake) but I don't obsess about it because I think that might cause stress.
> 
> I've changed to full fat milk as I read a study saying that that increases fertility; I try to eat oily fish two or three times a week; I eat a good amount of fresh veg and fruit; I eat nuts to up my fat intake as I read that women trying to conceive need to eat plenty of fat; I've reduced my caffeine intake to a cup or two of coffee a day and one cup of tea (I used to have double that); I still drink alcohol but, again, I've reduced that significantly; I sprinkle linseeds and pumpkin seeds on my cereal; and I've increased the amount of eggs I eat.
> 
> I do feel healthier if nothing else so that must help. I've read articles online stressing how important nutrition is, especially when you're older and TTC.
> 
> The idea of the 'golden egg' is one that makes sense to me. I'm hoping there's one there and all I have to do is catch it!Click to expand...

I too have cut back on my coffee intake to 2 a day, I used to have 4/5 between breakfast and lunch then 2 green teas after dinner in the evening! The green tea is gone completely as have read that it can affect your folic acid intake eekk! Really miss my green tea though! 

Progesterone
Milk and eggs are a great for natural progesterone! Yoghurt is even better still. I have natural greek yoghurt with red berries and nuts for breakfast!

Antioxidants
I have also upped my red/purple fruit/veg for the antioxidants! Including red and orange spices, turmeric is the best, adding that to lots of dishes now!
Other great sources, red wine and dark chocolate! Yay!

Omega 3
Lots of beans, I eat loads of red kidney beans and chick peas, walnuts, flax, fish and seafood, all of which I love! 

Its going to be so exciting, but I know that also this is could be a sad and disappointing journey. The chance of miscarriage at my age is very high, thats the one that really scares me, I've been there twice before and they were horrific enough and I was younger then, with years of fertility before me!

My DF is even worse than me, one day 'yes we'll do this', the next 'I don't know?' I know he wants a baby soo much but is so scared of everything that could go wrong, bless. 

My tests are coming back great, my charts show I am ovulating, and in a week I will be getting my AMH test done, (thats a scary one!) So my doctors cant see us having any great problem for a lady in my 40's, but sigh it is still a huge step!

I'm counting down to my AF, 4 days away, then it really is 'time to boogie'


----------



## Delphine11

Ooh, I had no idea about the milk and eggs being good for that reason! That's excellent. 

I didn't know about turmeric being good either. Thank you for that. I've tended to get my 'colours' from veg like orange peppers, red onions and broccoli to name a few. I've been eating a broader range of fruit too - mangoes, kiwis, persimmons, figs. All to try to get the nutrients in. It's like preparing for some kind of major sporting event :D 

I eat red berries too - raspberries and strawberries mixed together with a few large dollops of full-fat Greek Yoghurt on top.

I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriages. That sounds horrendous. I can't imagine what it must have been like. I've never miscarried, but I do know that the risk increases as you get older. I did read it was as high as 50%, but that means 50% _don't_ miscarry. I try to be optimistic because there are so many awful statistics out there to scare older women with. It can mess with your head if you let it. I refuse to be written off just because I'm in my 40s. But I do try to be realistic about the possible risks. When I feel down though I like to read success stories to remind myself that it's not all doom and gloom. 

Congrats on your test results! That's lovely news. I hope your AMH test goes well.

I'm on Day 9 of my cycle. I'm excited about ovulation but kind of nervous and worried too. I'm not expecting anything to happen this soon (first proper month of trying), plus my partner is going away on my Day 14 *big sigh* so I'm hoping to get in as many 'tries' before that as possible. It is a bit annoying but it was a pre-arranged trip.


----------



## BBbliss

Batty, thank you for all that info. People try to say dairy is not good when ttc but I can't cut mine. So I'm glad it's good :) and I love Hummus I have it as a snack almost everyday, isn't it made from chick peas. I'm happy most of those things are part of my normal diet... Now I just need to ad a little more chocolate and wine and it will be complete ;)

Have you girls look into DHEA? A lot of fertility clinics put prescribe it for us girls over 40. Do you own research and see if you think it would be good for you.


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Have you girls look into DHEA? A lot of fertility clinics put prescribe it for us girls over 40. Do you own research and see if you think it would be good for you.

Hi BBbliss,

Yes, I did have a look at info about DHEA when I first started thinking about TTC. I thought I'd do some research before I started and I came across DHEA mentioned a lot. I've read good and bad things (as with most items that possibly help when you're TTC). I certainly haven't ruled it out, but I'm slightly nervous about how it'd interract with my own natural hormones. I'm paranoid about messing my cycles up. They were messed up for a few months last year (stress, I think - they went really weird) and all I want is to keep them normal and see how things go to start with.

I wish doctors could just do tests, say what we needed - and then we'd magically get pregnant! :D A silly dream but sometimes it's frustrating not knowing what's going to happen month to month.

If anyone's taking DHEA I'd be interested to hear about it.


----------



## BBbliss

Delphine11 said:


> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> Have you girls look into DHEA? A lot of fertility clinics put prescribe it for us girls over 40. Do you own research and see if you think it would be good for you.
> 
> Hi BBbliss,
> 
> Yes, I did have a look at info about DHEA when I first started thinking about TTC. I thought I'd do some research before I started and I came across DHEA mentioned a lot. I've read good and bad things (as with most items that possibly help when you're TTC). I certainly haven't ruled it out, but I'm slightly nervous about how it'd interract with my own natural hormones. I'm paranoid about messing my cycles up. They were messed up for a few months last year (stress, I think - they went really weird) and all I want is to keep them normal and see how things go to start with.
> 
> I wish doctors could just do tests, say what we needed - and then we'd magically get pregnant! :D A silly dream but sometimes it's frustrating not knowing what's going to happen month to month.
> 
> If anyone's taking DHEA I'd be interested to hear about it.Click to expand...



I researched it myself and started on it and the following week I had my blood work done, I had all my blood work as soon as I had my first cycle after my IUD, well my levels were really good to start with so I stopped, but only after I was sure I didn't need it. In most cases we do need it. I just started treatment with a fertility clinic and my doctor is happy with my hormones the way they are but I do know he prescribes it. It's important to know where your body is so you can do what you can to "fix" it if its possible, at our age I believe we can't waist time. I'm going in on Wednesday to have my tubes unblocked and I know im doing everything I can. I hope it can done and I can get started and make a baby already :happydance:


----------



## battyatty

Delphine11 said:


> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> Have you girls look into DHEA? A lot of fertility clinics put prescribe it for us girls over 40. Do you own research and see if you think it would be good for you.
> 
> If anyone's taking DHEA I'd be interested to hear about it.Click to expand...

I've just read up about it, I'm not sure it's for me or would be offered even. My blood test came back with both testosterone and estardiol levels in normal range? But I will talk to my GP and see what he thinks!


----------



## battyatty

BBbliss said:


> I love Hummus I have it as a snack almost everyday, isn't it made from chick peas.

I am hummus crazy myself, I make it with canned kidney beans as they are cooked already so only takes 3 mins to make! ( and damn cheap) Also mixed canned beans are great for it too, I like to experiment with different things like peppers, onion, garlic, spices and chopped olives! I don't always use tahini, but you can use better oils like extra virgin!


----------



## marathongirl

Yes I would agree you should know your levels before blindly taking DHEA. My FS routinely prescribes it for older women ttc. I didn't end up taking it as he wanted me to get a mammogram first. I guess the hormones can exacerbate anything that could be developing in your breasts. I did end up taking CoQ10 for several months to boost my eggs. I took at least 600mg a day of the ubiquinol type. It's quite expensive but worth it if you get your BFP and baby!


----------



## BBbliss

Batty, good stuff that hummus, hehe my DF said there was an article on the paper this wk saying there's a shortage of chick peas from so many people into hummus now. I squeeze a lemon and pour some olive oil on top. Try it its delicious :)

Girls, way to be on top of things! Knowledge is power! When I got my tests back I asked for a copy and took it home to research each individual result. They said my DHEA was high, but when I looked at it it was high for my age! But it matched women in their mid 20's and I think that's great. So when they say normal is it compared to what? For the exact reason that I'm TTC I hope my levels are as close to those woman in prime reproductive time as possible. I also have been on coQ10 for many months I really hope the studies are right because what's most important right is not so much the quantity but the quality of our eggs as you girls know.


----------



## battyatty

Well my AF came much earlier than expected, actually I should say hoped for. Due to having an IUD I hadn't kept track of my cycle length, I've had one of those damn things in there for the last 12 years! So my first cycle has come in at 22 days, AF on dpo12! That has me worried, pre IUD my cycle length was always 28 days. I'm hoping its just because I've only had one cycle since its removal and maybe my cycles will lengthen with time, but I don't have time!!!!!!
The other problem is my GP wants me in for progesterone tests, 7 days before the big O and 7 days after. Could you girls look at my chart and see if I should time it from my last chart! Don't want to get this wrong lol!


----------



## BBbliss

battyatty said:


> Well my AF came much earlier than expected, actually I should say hoped for. Due to having an IUD I hadn't kept track of my cycle length, I've had one of those damn things in there for the last 12 years! So my first cycle has come in at 22 days, AF on dpo12! That has me worried, pre IUD my cycle length was always 28 days. I'm hoping its just because I've only had one cycle since its removal and maybe my cycles will lengthen with time, but I don't have time!!!!!!
> The other problem is my GP wants me in for progesterone tests, 7 days before the big O and 7 days after. Could you girls look at my chart and see if I should time it from my last chart! Don't want to get this wrong lol!


This is not bad! I came from the same background and my first LP was only 10 that first cycle is just your body getting adjusted to doing the work on its own again. The next one will be longer. Your last chart is everything you have to go by but I bet your cycles will be longer and your O date may change as well. Mine were all over the place the first couple of months.


----------



## Delphine11

I'm leaning towards going to see my Doctor now, having previously been scared he'd laugh at me or throw up his hands in horror at me wanting to get pregnant at my age (not that I feel very old). 

But one thing's concerning me: I read a lot about people having this test and that test, but I'm in the UK and getting to see a doctor is a nuisance in itself - everything seems to take so long. To me, it's pretty urgent because of my age so I don't want to be made to faff about for weeks just to get some simple blood tests, then wait ages for the results, then repeat again and again every time I want a basic check. Apart from being annoying, that'd be stressful too.

Sorry if this is a rude question, and please ignore it if it is, but are there any other ladies in the UK and are you seeing a doctor privately (i.e paying)? Maybe I'm a pessimistic but I keep worrying things will take too long with the NHS. I know that's impatient of me, but some days I do feel very impatient :D
Some days it feels like every woman in the world's pregnant except me! I couldn't afford to pay much, but I was thinking maybe I could pay for tests and advice just to give me a headstart. 

I'm currently upping my CoQ10 dose and I've bought some ubiquinol too. I'm going to try taking the dose as half CoQ10 and half ubiquinol, and I'm thinking of going for 300mg of CoQ10 and 100mg of ubiquinol. I think I read that ubiquinol's much better absorbed so counts as a triple dose. That'd mean I'd be taking the equivalent of 600mg of CoQ10. Is that enough? I kept seeing 600mg mentioned as a good amount, but now I'm seeing 800mg mentioned as the best dose on some sites. The stuff isn't cheap!

Is anyone taking PQQ (or whatever it's called)? I saw some on Amazon and it's supposed to be super-good for your eggs.


----------



## BBbliss

Delphine11 said:


> I'm leaning towards going to see my Doctor now, having previously been scared he'd laugh at me or throw up his hands in horror at me wanting to get pregnant at my age (not that I feel very old).
> 
> But one thing's concerning me: I read a lot about people having this test and that test, but I'm in the UK and getting to see a doctor is a nuisance in itself - everything seems to take so long. To me, it's pretty urgent because of my age so I don't want to be made to faff about for weeks just to get some simple blood tests, then wait ages for the results, then repeat again and again every time I want a basic check. Apart from being annoying, that'd be stressful too.
> 
> Sorry if this is a rude question, and please ignore it if it is, but are there any other ladies in the UK and are you seeing a doctor privately (i.e paying)? Maybe I'm a pessimistic but I keep worrying things will take too long with the NHS. I know that's impatient of me, but some days I do feel very impatient :D
> Some days it feels like every woman in the world's pregnant except me! I couldn't afford to pay much, but I was thinking maybe I could pay for tests and advice just to give me a headstart.
> 
> I'm currently upping my CoQ10 dose and I've bought some ubiquinol too. I'm going to try taking the dose as half CoQ10 and half ubiquinol, and I'm thinking of going for 300mg of CoQ10 and 100mg of ubiquinol. I think I read that ubiquinol's much better absorbed so counts as a triple dose. That'd mean I'd be taking the equivalent of 600mg of CoQ10. Is that enough? I kept seeing 600mg mentioned as a good amount, but now I'm seeing 800mg mentioned as the best dose on some sites. The stuff isn't cheap!
> 
> Is anyone taking PQQ (or whatever it's called)? I saw some on Amazon and it's supposed to be super-good for your eggs.

Delphine, when I first told my OBGYN, who delivered my DDs who are now 16and 17, that I wanted another baby she just made this face like "oooo" she did what she had to do and was very aggressive with all tests ASAP, but she never once encouraged me, I just decided to have my own believes and not let people decide for me. Now my second doctor, the one performing my tubal cannulation, was very sweet and he wouldn't be doing it if he thought I didn't have a chance. I read that some doctors don't perform this procedure in woman over 38 and just go strait to IVF. But he's doing it because he believe I can get pregnant. Now, I understand you have to wait months at a time to get anything done in the UK, but you can still do your blood work privately once you have the results do your research and when you do get that appointment you come with the results in hand. It will save you months!


----------



## battyatty

Delphine11 said:


> I'm leaning towards going to see my Doctor now, having previously been scared he'd laugh at me or throw up his hands in horror at me wanting to get pregnant at my age (not that I feel very old).
> 
> But one thing's concerning me: I read a lot about people having this test and that test, but I'm in the UK and getting to see a doctor is a nuisance in itself - everything seems to take so long. To me, it's pretty urgent because of my age so I don't want to be made to faff about for weeks just to get some simple blood tests, then wait ages for the results, then repeat again and again every time I want a basic check. Apart from being annoying, that'd be stressful too.
> 
> Sorry if this is a rude question, and please ignore it if it is, but are there any other ladies in the UK and are you seeing a doctor privately (i.e paying)? Maybe I'm a pessimistic but I keep worrying things will take too long with the NHS. I know that's impatient of me, but some days I do feel very impatient :D
> Some days it feels like every woman in the world's pregnant except me! I couldn't afford to pay much, but I was thinking maybe I could pay for tests and advice just to give me a headstart.
> 
> I'm currently upping my CoQ10 dose and I've bought some ubiquinol too. I'm going to try taking the dose as half CoQ10 and half ubiquinol, and I'm thinking of going for 300mg of CoQ10 and 100mg of ubiquinol. I think I read that ubiquinol's much better absorbed so counts as a triple dose. That'd mean I'd be taking the equivalent of 600mg of CoQ10. Is that enough? I kept seeing 600mg mentioned as a good amount, but now I'm seeing 800mg mentioned as the best dose on some sites. The stuff isn't cheap!
> 
> Is anyone taking PQQ (or whatever it's called)? I saw some on Amazon and it's supposed to be super-good for your eggs.

I'm not in the UK, I am in Ireland, but I grew up and lived in UK for the first 26 years so I know what I am talking about! Ireland does not have the free service like the NHS. We pay to see our docs, but blood tests are free. When I saw my doc he did the bloods right there and then. Tests were back in 7 days. He also referred me to the Public fertility clinic 60 miles away! I live very rural so bloods are sent to big cities. All I can say is go to your GP first and ask him what he can offer you, before you put your hand in your pocket!

As to CoQ10 try this link
https://heal-thyself.ning.com/profiles/blogs/coenzyme-q10-food-sources
I prefer to find my needs in food rather than manufactured pills! It also my help if funds are tight!

Go to your GP, they really do want to help! Good luck and lets us know what happens! :thumbup:


----------



## battyatty

OMG you're kidding aren't you about the wait *Months*!
I may be moving over to the UK very soon! I'm worried now because my GP has been all for me trying for a baby! I thought with the better medical service back in the UK it would be at least the same help, if not better!


----------



## Delphine11

battyatty said:


> OMG you're kidding aren't you about the wait *Months*!
> I may be moving over to the UK very soon! I'm worried now because my GP has been all for me trying for a baby! I thought with the better medical service back in the UK it would be at least the same help, if not better!

Well, I might be exaggerating a little about the "months" but it'd certainly be a number of week before I got to see a consultant if I needed to see one. I'm not sure how long the waiting list is in my area. Also, my own GP (doctor) has the most annoying appointment system ever. You have to phone up and ask for a callback from a doctor, then the doctor decides whether you need to see them or not. Last time I asked to see the doctor (nothing related to TTC) they said I could just see a nurse, which I wasn't very happy about. So I'd have to get an appointment with a doctor, ask for tests, come back to have the tests taken when the blood-taking nurse is free (I waited 2-3 wks for blood tests once), then wait a week for the results, then phone up to get an appt. with the doctor to discuss the results, then, if necessary get referred to a consultant, etc etc. You know what it's like - when you're that bit older you feel the pressure of time a lot. It's not like being 20 yrs old or something when you have years and years of chances to conceive.

I wish I could just phone some expert up and see them a.s.a.p.

Don't worry though because a) you won't have to go through my doctor's silly phone system, and b) with you I think it'd be a bit different because you've already started on a doctor-led plan of TTC. So I'd guess any UK doctor would see you and then go along with what you and your doctor in Ireland had planned. If I was you, I'd get your current doctor to write a letter or something that you can give your new doctor in the UK.

Another point to make is that I'm in a rural area in SW England so they isn't much choice of services here. It depends where you're moving to in the UK. I'm sure bigger cites or anywhere near major cities would be a lot better. For me, I feel stuck by not being near big cities and major facilities.

I think the most important thing is to find a doctor you get along with, that you trust, and who takes your opinion and wishes seriously.


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Delphine, when I first told my OBGYN, who delivered my DDs who are now 16and 17, that I wanted another baby she just made this face like "oooo" she did what she had to do and was very aggressive with all tests ASAP, but she never once encouraged me, I just decided to have my own believes and not let people decide for me. Now my second doctor, the one performing my tubal cannulation, was very sweet and he wouldn't be doing it if he thought I didn't have a chance. I read that some doctors don't perform this procedure in woman over 38 and just go strait to IVF. But he's doing it because he believe I can get pregnant. Now, I understand you have to wait months at a time to get anything done in the UK, but you can still do your blood work privately once you have the results do your research and when you do get that appointment you come with the results in hand. It will save you months!

Thank you BBbliss. I'm already preparing what to say to my doctor in my head, and which doctor to go to see (there are about 8 in the centre I go to). You're absolutely right about not letting people decide for you. I've done a lot of reading and a lot of thinking and I'm sure what I'm doing is right. I'm not one to rush into things. 

A big thing that's pushing me is thinking about my new and very lovely partner. He doesn't have any children and he'd be totally over the moon if we had a child. I'd do anything to give him a child if I can. He's a lovely guy and he deserves it. More importantly, he'd a fantastic dad. So that motivates me a lot.

He's away soon and I think maybe I'll take that opportunity to see a doctor then. I don't want to tell him and get him all worried or stressed.


----------



## Delphine11

battyatty said:


> I'm not in the UK, I am in Ireland, but I grew up and lived in UK for the first 26 years so I know what I am talking about! Ireland does not have the free service like the NHS. We pay to see our docs, but blood tests are free. When I saw my doc he did the bloods right there and then. Tests were back in 7 days. He also referred me to the Public fertility clinic 60 miles away! I live very rural so bloods are sent to big cities. All I can say is go to your GP first and ask him what he can offer you, before you put your hand in your pocket!
> 
> As to CoQ10 try this link
> https://heal-thyself.ning.com/profiles/blogs/coenzyme-q10-food-sources
> I prefer to find my needs in food rather than manufactured pills! It also my help if funds are tight!
> 
> Go to your GP, they really do want to help! Good luck and lets us know what happens! :thumbup:

Thank you for all that encouragement. Thanks to you kind ladies here, I'm feeling much more optimistic about seeing a doctor. It's so good to be able to talk to people in a similar situation. It helps me stay objective too. Sometimes if you only listen to the voice in your own head, you persuade yourself of something that isn't true, or worry unnecessarily. Hearing what you all have to say here has really cheered me up and energised me. 

Thank you too for that link. I had no idea which foods CoQ10 was in at all so that's very useful. Got it bookmarked :) I do think a healthy diet is really important as you get older.


----------



## SabrinaKat

We saw a private ob-gyn here in Ireland and then began pre-IVF consultant at the Lister. My GP here was fantastic and she ran most of the tests (except for AMH, which had to be done privately), in my case, I was put on metformin and then, when the pre-IVF bloods showed I had an underactive thyroid, put me on a low dose of eltroxin. I was also doing acupunture after meeting with a fertility nurse at Zita West's clinic in London. Ultimately, we got lucky naturally at age 43, with our LO born last year - and he's a very happy and healthy little boy....

We have decided to ttc again, although I am at ripe old age of 45. My GP saw no reason not to, as it appears that statistically 45 isn't that far off 43/44 (in terms of fertility) and my pregnancy itself was okay until the last few weeks. Sadly, I did have a mc back when I was 41, but am hopeful that it was the undiagnosed thyroid that may have been the problem?

anyway, will be touching base in this thread (if you don't mind), for a bit of encouragement! We conceived our LO last time around day 9 (!), as we were advised due to longish PCOS cycles to try from day 7 to day 30 (!) and hopefully, will get lucky again. If not, c'est la vie....

hugs and best wishes!

ps. I also had/now again have a very healthy diet before getting lucky last time, but no money for acupunture this time around....!


----------



## battyatty

SabrinaKat said:


> We saw a private ob-gyn here in Ireland and then began pre-IVF consultant at the Lister. My GP here was fantastic and she ran most of the tests (except for AMH, which had to be done privately), in my case, I was put on metformin and then, when the pre-IVF bloods showed I had an underactive thyroid, put me on a low dose of eltroxin. I was also doing acupunture after meeting with a fertility nurse at Zita West's clinic in London. Ultimately, we got lucky naturally at age 43, with our LO born last year - and he's a very happy and healthy little boy....
> 
> We have decided to ttc again, although I am at ripe old age of 45. My GP saw no reason not to, as it appears that statistically 45 isn't that far off 43/44 (in terms of fertility) and my pregnancy itself was okay until the last few weeks. Sadly, I did have a mc back when I was 41, but am hopeful that it was the undiagnosed thyroid that may have been the problem?
> 
> anyway, will be touching base in this thread (if you don't mind), for a bit of encouragement! We conceived our LO last time around day 9 (!), as we were advised due to longish PCOS cycles to try from day 7 to day 30 (!) and hopefully, will get lucky again. If not, c'est la vie....
> 
> hugs and best wishes!
> 
> ps. I also had/now again have a very healthy diet before getting lucky last time, but no money for acupunture this time around....!

hi and you're very welcome to this thread, by sometimes optimistic, sometimes scared, sometimes just needing a soundboard, over 45 ladies TTC and beat the odds! Also nice to have another Irish lady in here! BTW thanks for the heads up on the AMH not being done by the GP, I was going to ask for that when I went for my progesterone tests!


----------



## battyatty

Delphine11 said:


> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> OMG you're kidding aren't you about the wait *Months*!
> I may be moving over to the UK very soon! I'm worried now because my GP has been all for me trying for a baby! I thought with the better medical service back in the UK it would be at least the same help, if not better!
> 
> Well, I might be exaggerating a little about the "months" but it'd certainly be a number of week before I got to see a consultant if I needed to see one. I'm not sure how long the waiting list is in my area. Also, my own GP (doctor) has the most annoying appointment system ever. You have to phone up and ask for a callback from a doctor, then the doctor decides whether you need to see them or not. Last time I asked to see the doctor (nothing related to TTC) they said I could just see a nurse, which I wasn't very happy about. So I'd have to get an appointment with a doctor, ask for tests, come back to have the tests taken when the blood-taking nurse is free (I waited 2-3 wks for blood tests once), then wait a week for the results, then phone up to get an appt. with the doctor to discuss the results, then, if necessary get referred to a consultant, etc etc. You know what it's like - when you're that bit older you feel the pressure of time a lot. It's not like being 20 yrs old or something when you have years and years of chances to conceive.
> 
> I wish I could just phone some expert up and see them a.s.a.p.
> 
> Don't worry though because a) you won't have to go through my doctor's silly phone system, and b) with you I think it'd be a bit different because you've already started on a doctor-led plan of TTC. So I'd guess any UK doctor would see you and then go along with what you and your doctor in Ireland had planned. If I was you, I'd get your current doctor to write a letter or something that you can give your new doctor in the UK.
> 
> Another point to make is that I'm in a rural area in SW England so they isn't much choice of services here. It depends where you're moving to in the UK. I'm sure bigger cites or anywhere near major cities would be a lot better. For me, I feel stuck by not being near big cities and major facilities.
> 
> I think the most important thing is to find a doctor you get along with, that you trust, and who takes your opinion and wishes seriously.Click to expand...

Were not sure as to where we will be living as yet. My DF is waiting on a job in Wiltshire and has a second interview for a job in Hampshire also! So I could be SW or South coast! Both exciting as I don't know any of these areas!:happydance:


----------



## Delphine11

battyatty said:


> Were not sure as to where we will be living as yet. My DF is waiting on a job in Wiltshire and has a second interview for a job in Hampshire also! So I could be SW or South coast! Both exciting as I don't know any of these areas!:happydance:

Both nice areas, I think :) I have a friend in Wiltshire and it's a beautiful county, but also nearish to big places like Reading. Hampshire I don't know as well as Wiltshire, but, again, it'll be reasonably close to big cities, so hopefully you'll have good facilities nearby.

I hope the interviews go well :)


----------



## Delphine11

SabrinaKat said:


> We saw a private ob-gyn here in Ireland and then began pre-IVF consultant at the Lister. My GP here was fantastic and she ran most of the tests (except for AMH, which had to be done privately), in my case, I was put on metformin and then, when the pre-IVF bloods showed I had an underactive thyroid, put me on a low dose of eltroxin. I was also doing acupunture after meeting with a fertility nurse at Zita West's clinic in London. Ultimately, we got lucky naturally at age 43, with our LO born last year - and he's a very happy and healthy little boy....
> 
> We have decided to ttc again, although I am at ripe old age of 45. My GP saw no reason not to, as it appears that statistically 45 isn't that far off 43/44 (in terms of fertility) and my pregnancy itself was okay until the last few weeks. Sadly, I did have a mc back when I was 41, but am hopeful that it was the undiagnosed thyroid that may have been the problem?
> 
> anyway, will be touching base in this thread (if you don't mind), for a bit of encouragement! We conceived our LO last time around day 9 (!), as we were advised due to longish PCOS cycles to try from day 7 to day 30 (!) and hopefully, will get lucky again. If not, c'est la vie....
> 
> hugs and best wishes!
> 
> ps. I also had/now again have a very healthy diet before getting lucky last time, but no money for acupunture this time around....!

Hi SabrinaKat :)

So cool that you got pregnant at 43! I think sometimes some people write off older women. Your GP sounds helpful and encouraging, which is lovely. Fingers crossed mine will be too.

I did find an acupuncture clinic about 45 miles away that did fertility acupuncture, and I'm still thinking about that. Partly the ongoing cost, partly the travel, partly worrying that it might be risky if I was lucky enough to conceive one month and didn't realise so had acupuncture. Did you stop after ovulation each month?


----------



## battyatty

Delphine11 said:


> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> Were not sure as to where we will be living as yet. My DF is waiting on a job in Wiltshire and has a second interview for a job in Hampshire also! So I could be SW or South coast! Both exciting as I don't know any of these areas!:happydance:
> 
> Both nice areas, I think :) I have a friend in Wiltshire and it's a beautiful county, but also nearish to big places like Reading. Hampshire I don't know as well as Wiltshire, but, again, it'll be reasonably close to big cities, so hopefully you'll have good facilities nearby.
> 
> I hope the interviews go well :)Click to expand...

He's over there right now..... interview this afternoon
Looks like his phn is not working while in UK again! Very frustrating..... he isn't back in Ireland until thursday.

Has anyone any info on evening primrose oil, or are using it? I started using it yesterday for regulation of my cycle, with my chasteberry. Anything to help get my cycle a little more "normal"


----------



## BBbliss

Batty I used EPO for my first 3 cycles but I was taking them to help me with CM, it dId not help with that and idk if it helped regulate me, maybe it gave me a push. My first 2 cycles where really painful, late O, short LP, but they are much better now and the only think I'm still on is the vitex. L-Arginine is what worked for my CM (and libido ;))


----------



## battyatty

BBbliss said:


> Batty I used EPO for my first 3 cycles but I was taking them to help me with CM, it dId not help with that and idk if it helped regulate me, maybe it gave me a push. My first 2 cycles where really painful, late O, short LP, but they are much better now and the only think I'm still on is the vitex. L-Arginine is what worked for my CM (and libido ;))

Hi BBbliss I started the Vitex last month myself. (foul tasting stuff yuck) I just want my cycles to regulate quickly as each cycle could be my last! :shrug:
Have my first progesterone blood test of the month tomorrow and thyroid also, going to ask about AMH.

Libido is not a problem though, thank goodness! :happydance:


----------



## BBbliss

battyatty said:


> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> Batty I used EPO for my first 3 cycles but I was taking them to help me with CM, it dId not help with that and idk if it helped regulate me, maybe it gave me a push. My first 2 cycles where really painful, late O, short LP, but they are much better now and the only think I'm still on is the vitex. L-Arginine is what worked for my CM (and libido ;))
> 
> Hi BBbliss I started the Vitex last month myself. (foul tasting stuff yuck) I just want my cycles to regulate quickly as each cycle could be my last! :shrug:
> Have my first progesterone blood test of the month tomorrow and thyroid also, going to ask about AMH.
> 
> Libido is not a problem though, thank goodness! :happydance:Click to expand...


Haha you lucky girl! GL tomorrow btw I was got my TSH and prolactin back and was trying to find out what the optimum TTC numbers are, like I said before, we need to know what they mean by "normal" 

My TSH is .97 and prolactin is 6.0 
All I need now is my progesterone

Tomorrow I got for my procedure at the hospital. I'm nervous and a bit stressed. I hope I wake up and my dr. Tells me my tubes are clear and ready to make a baby :)


----------



## battyatty

BBbliss said:


> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> Batty I used EPO for my first 3 cycles but I was taking them to help me with CM, it dId not help with that and idk if it helped regulate me, maybe it gave me a push. My first 2 cycles where really painful, late O, short LP, but they are much better now and the only think I'm still on is the vitex. L-Arginine is what worked for my CM (and libido ;))
> 
> Hi BBbliss I started the Vitex last month myself. (foul tasting stuff yuck) I just want my cycles to regulate quickly as each cycle could be my last! :shrug:
> Have my first progesterone blood test of the month tomorrow and thyroid also, going to ask about AMH.
> 
> Libido is not a problem though, thank goodness! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha you lucky girl! GL tomorrow btw I was got my TSH and prolactin back and was trying to find out what the optimum TTC numbers are, like I said before, we need to know what they mean by "normal"
> 
> My TSH is .97 and prolactin is 6.0
> All I need now is my progesterone
> 
> Tomorrow I got for my procedure at the hospital. I'm nervous and a bit stressed. I hope I wake up and my dr. Tells me my tubes are clear and ready to make a baby :)Click to expand...

Have my fingers crossed for you about the plumbing! Let us know how it goes! :hugs::hugs:
I have my prolactin levels, but mine are 151 mU/L so not sure how to convert to US standard? says on my blood sheet normal range is 40 - 530 so where I am in all that who the hell knows? :wacko:


----------



## Delphine11

battyatty said:


> Has anyone any info on evening primrose oil, or are using it? I started using it yesterday for regulation of my cycle, with my chasteberry. Anything to help get my cycle a little more "normal"

I'm currently taking: 

EPO 1000mg capsules one a day (with my evening meal)
Vitex 400mg capsules two a day (one with breakfast, one with evening meal)

My CM has improved in this last cycle and I only started the EPO this cycle so there may be a connection. I've only been taking it up to ovulation and then I stopped as I read it can interfere with implantation. Previously, I'd taken EPO for years to help with PMT, but last year my cycles went a bit weird and I'd just upped my dose of EPO so I wondered if it was that and so stopped it totally until this last month when I started it again. The reason I started it again was to increase my CM. Last year on many occasions, I had lots of CM yet just before I started TTC the silly stuff decided to disappear practically! So I'm trying the EPO to help that. 

As for the Vitex, I started that last year when my cycles went weird. They were getting shorter and seemed 'unstable' as I had spotting more than usual. I read stuff on the internet and thought I'd try Vitex to see if it'd help. I initially started off taking just one 400mg capsule a day (half the dose recommended on the bottle), then a few weeks ago I upped that to two a day.

I also take Vitamin B6 as that's supposed to help with regular cycles and can stop spotting:

Vitamin B6 - one 50mg tablet once a day (with breakfast)

Early days yet, but I think the B6 is helping. (I also take a fairly low dose B Complex tablet which I've taken for years, plus there are B vits in my pre-natal vitamin).

I've also had no problem with my libido, especially these past couple of months :D I don't know if that's the Vitex or one of the other vitamins, but I do think that topping up all your vits must help libido. Certainly, I feel more balanced than I did some months ago. I also try to eat healthily and limit the treats (as much as I can :D). I've read that good nutrition is crucial if you're over 40 and TTC.


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Batty I used EPO for my first 3 cycles but I was taking them to help me with CM, it dId not help with that and idk if it helped regulate me, maybe it gave me a push. My first 2 cycles where really painful, late O, short LP, but they are much better now and the only think I'm still on is the vitex. L-Arginine is what worked for my CM (and libido ;))

I don't know anything about L-Arginine. Not sure if it's in my pre-natal vitamin. I think it's in my partner's vitamins though. Is it good for women too? How much do you take?

Also, I use Pre-Seed to help with insufficient CM. I don't know if it's doing any good, but it's pleasant enough to use and I'm happy with it (although it is expensive).


----------



## BBbliss

L-arginine is the main ingredient on FertileCM supplement. I had very little VERY little so I bought it and after taking it a couple of days I saw a difference. It is also good for men. It's good for circulation so it helps with blood flow ;)

The preeseed has really good reviews but its expensive and it just kind of brakes the mood when you go reaching for it, it just didn't work for me.


----------



## dmama

Hi ladies...joining in here 46 and gearing up for #2. I was on one of these boards with ladies who had their first over 35 with IVF. I was 44 at the time! So here we go. Getting all the blood work checked out again and then on to see what the doc has to say.


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> L-arginine is the main ingredient on FertileCM supplement. I had very little VERY little so I bought it and after taking it a couple of days I saw a difference. It is also good for men. It's good for circulation so it helps with blood flow ;)
> 
> The preeseed has really good reviews but its expensive and it just kind of brakes the mood when you go reaching for it, it just didn't work for me.

Thank you for that, BBbliss. That L-arginine sounds good! My CM is OK but nothing like as good as when I was younger when it was far more predictable and there was plenty. I'm already rattling with all the vitamins I'm taking, but I'm going to see if I can find some L-arginine too :D

I use the Pre-Seed a little in advance so I'm not grabbing for it at the last minute. The applicators aren't exactly sexy so I'd rather deal with that myself a little earlier. I don't use the full amount it recommends either, so that makes a tube last longer. I think the instructions say to use 3g but I use 1 and 1/2 to 2g depending on what I think I need. (Just putting that info there in case it's of use to anyone else).


----------



## Omi

Hope nobody minds me butting in as I'm 'only' 43 and wtt no2. I have a 19month old we had through IVF. But I had two mc's before then, au naturale. ( long story but got married and a year later an aunt called to ask how things were, kids? etc and asked if we had thought of IVF and I said we couldn't afford it and then she said she wanted to pay for it!! Gobsmacked.. Anywhoo..that's how we ended up with IVF). I got pg on first and only try and stimmed for 16 days.Got 5 eggs and two perfect embryos of which one is my son. Naturally we can't afford another go but we feel that if we don't give it another go we might regret it- so here we are :)

I researched supplements and vitamins/minerals last time so will go on the same cocktail this time including full fat milk and walnuts. Basically, I felt i needed to do anything I could to try to improve my egg quality. We plan to start ttc in February when my son is two and I will be a months short of 44 ;) 

I do feel a bit silly sometimes even thinking of it, especially as I had low egg reserve nearly 3 years ago so it'll be even worse now..but you gotta be in it to win it and it only takes one egg, so fx! 

I should also add that after my two mc's I had testing done and was found to have an underactive thyroid which is more or less likely to be the reason for my mc's. I had a few blood tests during my pregnancy to check my levels but contrary to current literature (which claims older mums have complications, genetic mutations, pre-term and underweight babies) I had a prefectly healthy (as bloodtest showed) 8.13 pound baby boy 9 days overdue and the most uneventful pregnancy ever - barring the unrelenting heartburn of course, lol!

I wish all you ladies the best of luck and may we all get what our hearts desires

:hug: xxx

ps, If anyone wants to know what I was on pre treatment/ pg I'll be happy to share. I'll be starting the regiment in November as it takes 3 months for an egg to mature so need that time to prime the follicles/ eggs before release :haha:


----------



## dmama

Hi OMI
I am new on here too..I had my first at 44 and trying for #2 at 46...Can you share your supplement routine? I have been taking what seems to be the CCRM cocktail that lots of ladies have shared....I am also doing acupuncture...

Good luck to you and to all of us trying!

Baby dust!


----------



## BBbliss

Omi, yes please share! Dmama, how did you get BFP at 44? I'm 44 in November. 

Well, I'm feeling a little defeated this morning. I've been trying since April. All blood EXELENT! Only to find out tubes were bloked. Took care of that with a recent procedure that unblocked one side. One is better then none. Now yesterday I got my DF SA and he has teratozoopermia 100%. Meaning all his sperm is defected. Talk about another road block...

I even had a nightmare last night that a nurse told me we have a 1% chance. I don't know what we are going to try next. I just finished my first round of clomid and should be ovulating by this weekend. I'll have all those eggs getting released and his sperm will MOST likely not be able to fertilize ANY. I feel so sad right now.


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Well, I'm feeling a little defeated this morning. I've been trying since April. All blood EXELENT! Only to find out tubes were bloked. Took care of that with a recent procedure that unblocked one side. One is better then none. Now yesterday I got my DF SA and he has teratozoopermia 100%. Meaning all his sperm is defected. Talk about another road block...
> 
> I even had a nightmare last night that a nurse told me we have a 1% chance. I don't know what we are going to try next. I just finished my first round of clomid and should be ovulating by this weekend. I'll have all those eggs getting released and his sperm will MOST likely not be able to fertilize ANY. I feel so sad right now.

Oh, BBbliss :( So sorry to hear that news about the SA. Is there anything DF can do about that? Is there some supplement or something he can take? I know it's easy for someone else to say, but don't let it get you down. Try to think of it as just another obstacle to overcome. I find that when you're older and TTC there seems to be so much to overcome, and the pressure of time always weighs heavy too.

When I get down and start thinking negative things like what you imagined in your dream, I try to think of three positive things to say to cheer myself up and get into a more optimistic mindset. For example, something like "I'm still ovulating most months" etc.

Also, I think finding out info is good because it makes you feel more in control.

I hope you feel a little better soon. I know you don't know me but every lady here has my support and sympathy - it's hard TTC when you're that bit older - so I hope you don't mind a hug :hugs:


----------



## Delphine11

Hi Omi and dmama :)

Yes please - any supplements, any regimens, any tips would be great :)

I'm taking supplements but I'm nervous about any drugs because there seems to be some disagreement about whether they're good or bad or useless. What I'm worried about is messing up my cycles; somehow reducing or damaging the remaining eggs I have left (I'm 45 and 1/2 approx); thinning my womb lining (I read some drugs can do that); or just somehow messing up the months and years (I hope!) that I have left to try to conceive.

I wish there was something safe and effective to try. I can't afford IVF so that's a definite 'no', but some drugs or some formula that made me more likely to conceive would be fantastic.


----------



## battyatty

Just wondered if any of you ladies had heard of Glow First? 

Its an app from Paypal! Yep paypal. 

Its a fertility app, what's different is this, they offer you the chance to make a contribution to a fund of $50 a month. You and anyone else who joins at the same time as you, pool into this fund and if any of the couples who haven't conceived in the 10 months they offer an equal share of all the funds paid into the pool towards fertility treatments.


----------



## BBbliss

Delphine, thank you so much for the kind and encouraging words. That hug was much needed.

Right now from what I have read the only solution is IVF/ICSI. But that's from the experts so I found a guy on line with blog who said he reverted the diagnosis with supplements. Now I just need to convince DF to try, he doesn't trust the industry but its our only chance. He also has a low count but if we can fix that maybe there will be a chance a very small percentage could be normal. Right now that number is ZERO.


----------



## battyatty

BBbliss said:


> Omi, yes please share! Dmama, how did you get BFP at 44? I'm 44 in November.
> 
> Well, I'm feeling a little defeated this morning. I've been trying since April. All blood EXELENT! Only to find out tubes were bloked. Took care of that with a recent procedure that unblocked one side. One is better then none. Now yesterday I got my DF SA and he has teratozoopermia 100%. Meaning all his sperm is defected. Talk about another road block...
> 
> I even had a nightmare last night that a nurse told me we have a 1% chance. I don't know what we are going to try next. I just finished my first round of clomid and should be ovulating by this weekend. I'll have all those eggs getting released and his sperm will MOST likely not be able to fertilize ANY. I feel so sad right now.

oh BBbliss I bet you want to scream at the sky with frustration! 
Is there anything that can help?

As said before, we may be strangers, but we all feel your pain, and are sending all our hopes and love to you.....
Think positively, stressing will not help. I know its easier said than done...
Giving you the biggest hug possible xxxx


----------



## BBbliss

Batty, thank you. I tried to have a relaxing day, Acupunture and then a meditation class. I'm trying to just stay calm and let life unfold. DF and I talked about it last night and he just wants to go strait to IVF/ICSI. It looks like its our only option. I told him a need a break. These last couple of months have been really hard on me. I need a little time to feel like myself again and to recharge. He's starting a supplement regime and by 3 months time when we get to IVF his sperm count will likely improve and maybe even, who knows, they will find some good ones in there. What happens is his sperm is all misshaped and can't fertilize the egg on their own. They need to a little push literally. 

We are buying a house and moving so that should help putting my mind on other things right now. 

Thank you for that hug :)


----------



## Delphine11

battyatty,

No, I've never heard of Glow First (or anything like it). Interesting.

BBbliss - supplements are a _great_ idea. I did a little bit of googling and read how men had improved the morphology of their sperm with supplements. _Any_ improvement would be good, right? I was wondering if something like CoQ10 would help? I take that because it's supposed to help eggs on a cellular level and sperm are cells too just like eggs. I was also thinking that SAs aren't absolutes any more than female hormone tests are. Things could vary from month to month.Your IVF/ICSI plan sounds very good and very sensible, as does you taking time just to be yourself and to recharge. Spoil yourself and relax. :)


----------



## BBbliss

Delphine11 said:


> battyatty,
> 
> No, I've never heard of Glow First (or anything like it). Interesting.
> 
> BBbliss - supplements are a _great_ idea. I did a little bit of googling and read how men had improved the morphology of their sperm with supplements. _Any_ improvement would be good, right? I was wondering if something like CoQ10 would help? I take that because it's supposed to help eggs on a cellular level and sperm are cells too just like eggs. I was also thinking that SAs aren't absolutes any more than female hormone tests are. Things could vary from month to month.Your IVF/ICSI plan sounds very good and very sensible, as does you taking time just to be yourself and to recharge. Spoil yourself and relax. :)

Delphine, you are absolutely right I had been asking him to start CoQ10 for months now!!! Since we started trying! He was reluctant and didn't take it. He's very sceptic of the vitamin industry, but now he doesn't have a choice! He ordered some plus a couple of other things. We are testing him again next week to see if there's any variation from first SA. I do believe in taking control and supplementing with herbs and vitamins. Lets see what it's like again in a couple of moths.


----------



## dmama

BBbliss said:


> Omi, yes please share! Dmama, how did you get BFP at 44? I'm 44 in November.
> 
> Well, I'm feeling a little defeated this morning. I've been trying since April. All blood EXELENT! Only to find out tubes were bloked. Took care of that with a recent procedure that unblocked one side. One is better then none. Now yesterday I got my DF SA and he has teratozoopermia 100%. Meaning all his sperm is defected. Talk about another road block...
> 
> I even had a nightmare last night that a nurse told me we have a 1% chance. I don't know what we are going to try next. I just finished my first round of clomid and should be ovulating by this weekend. I'll have all those eggs getting released and his sperm will MOST likely not be able to fertilize ANY. I feel so sad right now.

oh gosh....I feel sorry about your DF SA...can they get even ONE sperm? because then you could IVF with ICSI and they just use one sperm injected into one egg? very sorry about that hun....if you both agree, you can also use donor sperm...another gal who got pregnant at the same time as me had a hubby with the same problem and they used donor sperm....I guess there is no way to discuss and come to that decision by this weekend....hugs

as for me, I got pregnant with my 2nd IVF cycle...may consider an IUI this time around as chances are so low anyway....may try the cheaper route....we will see


----------



## dmama

BBbliss said:


> Delphine11 said:
> 
> 
> battyatty,
> 
> No, I've never heard of Glow First (or anything like it). Interesting.
> 
> BBbliss - supplements are a _great_ idea. I did a little bit of googling and read how men had improved the morphology of their sperm with supplements. _Any_ improvement would be good, right? I was wondering if something like CoQ10 would help? I take that because it's supposed to help eggs on a cellular level and sperm are cells too just like eggs. I was also thinking that SAs aren't absolutes any more than female hormone tests are. Things could vary from month to month.Your IVF/ICSI plan sounds very good and very sensible, as does you taking time just to be yourself and to recharge. Spoil yourself and relax. :)
> 
> Delphine, you are absolutely right I had been asking him to start CoQ10 for months now!!! Since we started trying! He was reluctant and didn't take it. He's very sceptic of the vitamin industry, but now he doesn't have a choice! He ordered some plus a couple of other things. We are testing him again next week to see if there's any variation from first SA. I do believe in taking control and supplementing with herbs and vitamins. Lets see what it's like again in a couple of moths.Click to expand...

I should have read through the posts before replying....
Your plan sounds great. And make sure he isn't taking too hot baths, biking a lot, saunas or wearing tight undies...his little guys there need to breathe:thumbup:


----------



## BBbliss

Dmama, good luck with your iui. We don't have that option unfortunately ICSI could be our only hope and like you we have to pay for it as his insurance has a 44 year old cut off for infertility treatments. I with we had known before we just spent all that money on procedures to unblock my tubes. I had asked him to get his SA months ago but of course he never thought he had a problem. He got a girlfriend pregnant in college and she had an eptopic. 
We had been doing hot yoga once a month for the last 6 months at least. Well, that's over now I told him his not allowed. I do think that had something to do with it being 100% of them. I really hope! We are doing another SA in a couple of months to see but I just read sperm takes months to mature. I just want to avoid IVF costs and heartbreak. This is a tough journey. Tell me about your IVF experience. I don't know anyone around me who has done it. My RE told me his not concerned with the morphology I think that's something they can work around, maybe they can find the best looking guy and use him :)


----------



## dmama

BBbliss said:


> Dmama, good luck with your iui. We don't have that option unfortunately ICSI could be our only hope and like you we have to pay for it as his insurance has a 44 year old cut off for infertility treatments. I with we had known before we just spent all that money on procedures to unblock my tubes. I had asked him to get his SA months ago but of course he never thought he had a problem. He got a girlfriend pregnant in college and she had an eptopic.
> We had been doing hot yoga once a month for the last 6 months at least. Well, that's over now I told him his not allowed. I do think that had something to do with it being 100% of them. I really hope! We are doing another SA in a couple of months to see but I just read sperm takes months to mature. I just want to avoid IVF costs and heartbreak. This is a tough journey. Tell me about your IVF experience. I don't know anyone around me who has done it. My RE told me his not concerned with the morphology I think that's something they can work around, maybe they can find the best looking guy and use him :)

BBliss...I just lost a long post...

But to be honest, I don't expect my IUI to work. But since we are out of pocket, I want to know how I will respond to the meds this time with a cheaper cycle because we don't expect to get a lot of eggs this time. My lab values were way worse than before, so we don't have high hopes that either IUI or IVF will work, so we figure why spend all that money, especially when the drugs alone are 5k or more. Being out of pocket is tough and we are still paying off a bit of the second cycle, but I can't really complain because I have a beautiful baby now and that is priceless....

As for the IVF and ICSI...the RE says that at this age, some women have toughened shells covering the eggs and the sperm have a hard time getting in..so they advise ICSI for all over 40s. So I just went for it. And we went directly to IVF because of my age. The first cycle didn't work and I didn't get any frosties, so that is why we did cycle two, which worked, but still didn't get me any frosties... so here we are. If your RE is not worried about the SA then I would trust him. They only need one and I guess they feel with ICSI they can get it....

I understand your concerns about IVF and the costs...it is really hard to get that money and then hand it over for a low possibility...I would not play those odds in any game of poker or anything...but I really wanted a chance for my own child, so I needed to do what had to be done so I could have no regrets either way....so now, we just have an extra bill for a few more months/year HA HA!!!!! But there is no regret at all...

If I were going for my first child now at 45+, I would probably go straight to IVF and then go from there. It doesn't seem like you have too much choice considering the sperm issue, unless it gets better, but as you wait for that to get better, your eggs are continuing to decline in quality. So I would not wait too long...if you do ICSI, his spermies don't have to get too much better is what the RE seems to be saying....

There are some people that get preggo on their own after 45, so I say that it isn't over till it is over, but with some of the issues you mentioned to us here, it might be a bit tougher than the usual toughness so to speak, and so I hope that sooner than later, the way forward will become clear....

I don't know if any of this is helpful. :hugs:


----------



## battyatty

dmama wow your amazing, and so are all the other wonderful ladies that have gone through so much to get this elusive prize.

Oh how I wish that I had the option of all this fertility aid... we don't have insurance and definitely not the money, all my hopes pin on me doing this all by myself. At 47, who knows? 
Yes I have 3 children already, but they were with my ex, this one is with my new DF and he has none. TBH if together we can't produce an heir I think it will drive us apart. There is no way I can ask him to stay with me and never father a child. Having my own children I know how much pain not having your own children would be. So this an emotional period all round as a lot rests on maybe the next 6 months, thats what I think is my very optimistic chance of conceiving at my age.....

Oh I am feeling sorry for myself today lol


----------



## BBbliss

Dmama, thank you for taking the time and sharing your story. It does help and that's why we are here, to share are experiences... I'm so happy for you you have that baby now. I really hope you can find that joy of caring a child again. 

My DF didn't want to wait either, but its me who needs a break. We are buying a house and moving within the next month and that's a lot to deal with and I want to be settled in and not stressed while on our IVF/ICSI cycle. I'm still doing my own research and I did find a couple of people who got BfP naturally with teratozoospermia. The morphology criteria is very strict and with a variation from SA to SA who knows, we could have a miracle before Christmas. I'm not very worried about my eggs yet, I still have a high AFC and even being aware of age I really hope they will find some good eggs in there. A couple of cycles should not make a huge difference. I hope. 

Batty, don't be so hard on yourself! If you are engaged is because that man loves you as you are. If he really does he will stay with you baby or no baby. I'm on same boat, but I told DF it's his fault for falling for an older woman, lol but he knew the odds before he proposed and said he rather have me and no kids than some other woman and a baby. And look what just happened! It's HIM who can't make a baby now, isn't it ironic? 

We are all in this together and that's what a partnership is all about. We make the best with what we have. 

Btw my best friend's aunt got married and pregnant naturally at 49! Her son is 14 now.


----------



## Delphine11

battyatty said:


> ...Oh how I wish that I had the option of all this fertility aid... we don't have insurance and definitely not the money, all my hopes pin on me doing this all by myself. At 47, who knows?
> Yes I have 3 children already, but they were with my ex, this one is with my new DF and he has none. TBH if together we can't produce an heir I think it will drive us apart. There is no way I can ask him to stay with me and never father a child. Having my own children I know how much pain not having your own children would be. So this an emotional period all round as a lot rests on maybe the next 6 months, thats what I think is my very optimistic chance of conceiving at my age.....
> 
> Oh I am feeling sorry for myself today lol

I sympathise,battyatty. My partner is younger than me too, and has no children. He'd *love* to have a child though. I care more about conceiving for him than for myself because I know just how happy he'd be. Sometimes I have spells of beating myself up about it - about my age and my cr*ppy old eggs, but then I worry that I'm getting too stressed and harming my chances of conceiving! 

It's so hard when you want something so much and yet need to stay calm. It's also hard not to get obsessed by it. That's another fear I have - that my efforts and focus on TTC will be too much for my partner. I try to keep him 'updated' about what day of my menstrual cycle I'm on and my temps, and things like that, but sometimes I worry that I'm saying too much and talking about it too much. How much do men want to know, do you think? I feel bad because my partner is a darling and is pretty optimistic, so I don't want to harp on about OPKs and CM and hormones all the time and bring him down. It's hard to strike a balance.

BBbliss - thank you for that info about the 49yr old conceiving! That cheered me up. Nice to have stuff like that to read :)


----------



## battyatty

BBbliss said:


> Batty, don't be so hard on yourself! If you are engaged is because that man loves you as you are. If he really does he will stay with you baby or no baby. I'm on same boat, but I told DF it's his fault for falling for an older woman, lol but he knew the odds before he proposed and said he rather have me and no kids than some other woman and a baby. And look what just happened! It's HIM who can't make a baby now, isn't it ironic?
> 
> We are all in this together and that's what a partnership is all about. We make the best with what we have.
> 
> Btw my best friend's aunt got married and pregnant naturally at 49! Her son is 14 now.




Delphine11 said:


> I sympathise,battyatty. My partner is younger than me too, and has no children. He'd *love* to have a child though. I care more about conceiving for him than for myself because I know just how happy he'd be. Sometimes I have spells of beating myself up about it - about my age and my cr*ppy old eggs, but then I worry that I'm getting too stressed and harming my chances of conceiving!
> 
> It's so hard when you want something so much and yet need to stay calm. It's also hard not to get obsessed by it. That's another fear I have - that my efforts and focus on TTC will be too much for my partner. I try to keep him 'updated' about what day of my menstrual cycle I'm on and my temps, and things like that, but sometimes I worry that I'm saying too much and talking about it too much. How much do men want to know, do you think? I feel bad because my partner is a darling and is pretty optimistic, so I don't want to harp on about OPKs and CM and hormones all the time and bring him down. It's hard to strike a balance.
> 
> BBbliss - thank you for that info about the 49yr old conceiving! That cheered me up. Nice to have stuff like that to read :)

Ladies thank you so much, I feel very alone at the moment, I can't talk to him and were keeping it very quiet, no point in telling anyone unless it happens/nothing happens. 

I'm probably feeling down due to quitting the cigs, drink, green tea and only allowing myself 1 coffee a day. No wonder I'm a wreck!:wacko:

49 hey, still hope then!:happydance:


----------



## dmama

battyatty said:


> dmama wow your amazing, and so are all the other wonderful ladies that have gone through so much to get this elusive prize.
> 
> Oh how I wish that I had the option of all this fertility aid... we don't have insurance and definitely not the money, all my hopes pin on me doing this all by myself. At 47, who knows?
> Yes I have 3 children already, but they were with my ex, this one is with my new DF and he has none. TBH if together we can't produce an heir I think it will drive us apart. There is no way I can ask him to stay with me and never father a child. Having my own children I know how much pain not having your own children would be. So this an emotional period all round as a lot rests on maybe the next 6 months, thats what I think is my very optimistic chance of conceiving at my age.....
> 
> Oh I am feeling sorry for myself today lol

Hi there
Don't feel sorry for yourself....it is so understandable....I really don't have the funds either....so we are trying IUI as that is not very expensive here at all...after that we have to decide what to do....if a mini IVF will work or not as that is not as expensive as a full cycle...but we will see....

At 47 you have a chance...you have to just make sure to catch every cycle--or just BD every other day....If your RE says you have no uterine abnormalities and you have no problems with progesterone levels and no sperm issues, then really that is all you can do...have you tried those instead cups? do you have those where you are? you can either have DF ejaculate into them and put it up by the cervix---some say have an orgasm then--or you can BD and then put the cup in right away to keep the spermies up near the cervix...I forget how long they say to keep it in, but a couple of hours at least...some people say it works! 

Don't give up hope...


----------



## dmama

BBbliss said:


> Btw my best friend's aunt got married and pregnant naturally at 49! Her son is 14 now.

I love this...I believe we have hope still!


BBliss...for sure, you have a lot going on with moving and all...I would not worry right now either...take care of one thing at a time....sometimes they say when you aren't expecting it it happens...


----------



## battyatty

Right well here goes, my last vent, then its off this site for good.
Well things have come to ahead this morning, after he spent yet another night in the spare room, he has come to his decision.
He wants kids, infact he wants 3 kids, but not right now, and not with me! His argument, he doesn't believe we would make good parents together. Due to all the problems we have had in our relationship. 
He is adamant he still wants to be in a relationship with me....? But wants kids in the future, he isn't ready to have kids yet, maybe in 5 years. (he will be 45 by then)
So basically he is asking me to move country with him for his job. Thats move my entire home and 3 kids and then wait till he wants kids. By then I will be 52ish! Then what? Be a good girl, sit at home and let him have babies with another woman??? I don't think so...

So girls this is the end of TTC and I cant stay here, as I so wanted to have a baby and now its not going to happen. Thank you and all the other ladies who have been so wonderful, and I wish you all my love and hope you all get your sticky beans, you all deserve them so much! xxxx


----------



## Delphine11

battyatty said:


> Right well here goes, my last vent, then its off this site for good.
> Well things have come to ahead this morning, after he spent yet another night in the spare room, he has come to his decision.
> He wants kids, infact he wants 3 kids, but not right now, and not with me! His argument, he doesn't believe we would make good parents together. Due to all the problems we have had in our relationship.
> He is adamant he still wants to be in a relationship with me....? But wants kids in the future, he isn't ready to have kids yet, maybe in 5 years. (he will be 45 by then)
> So basically he is asking me to move country with him for his job. Thats move my entire home and 3 kids and then wait till he wants kids. By then I will be 52ish! Then what? Be a good girl, sit at home and let him have babies with another woman??? I don't think so...
> 
> So girls this is the end of TTC and I cant stay here, as I so wanted to have a baby and now its not going to happen. Thank you and all the other ladies who have been so wonderful, and I wish you all my love and hope you all get your sticky beans, you all deserve them so much! xxxx

Oh, battyatty! :( :( :(

I don't know what to say.... All I would say is not to rush - to have a good think about what you want to do and about your future. Think of yourself first. I know we women often put everybody else first before ourselves. I did that for years - put my now-ex husband first and I regret it a lot. I lost sight of what *I* wanted from life. Think of what YOU want and think of your children. You're worth more than being second-best to somebody.

*a big hug* :hugs: and best of luck for the future. XX


----------



## BBbliss

battyatty said:


> Right well here goes, my last vent, then its off this site for good.
> Well things have come to ahead this morning, after he spent yet another night in the spare room, he has come to his decision.
> He wants kids, infact he wants 3 kids, but not right now, and not with me! His argument, he doesn't believe we would make good parents together. Due to all the problems we have had in our relationship.
> He is adamant he still wants to be in a relationship with me....? But wants kids in the future, he isn't ready to have kids yet, maybe in 5 years. (he will be 45 by then)
> So basically he is asking me to move country with him for his job. Thats move my entire home and 3 kids and then wait till he wants kids. By then I will be 52ish! Then what? Be a good girl, sit at home and let him have babies with another woman??? I don't think so...
> 
> So girls this is the end of TTC and I cant stay here, as I so wanted to have a baby and now its not going to happen. Thank you and all the other ladies who have been so wonderful, and I wish you all my love and hope you all get your sticky beans, you all deserve them so much! xxxx


Oh batty, this is so sad... Life just seams unfair at times but you have to look at the big picture and love yourself more then anyone else. You deserve more! At our age what we need is the security of knowing we have a partner that will grow old by our side no matter what. After all you have invested in your own kids and all the relationships... This is the time you need to be cherished. I really hope you find your answers and do what's best for yourself. Best of luck:hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

marathongirl said:


> Yes I would agree you should know your levels before blindly taking DHEA. My FS routinely prescribes it for older women ttc. I didn't end up taking it as he wanted me to get a mammogram first. I guess the hormones can exacerbate anything that could be developing in your breasts. I did end up taking CoQ10 for several months to boost my eggs. I took at least 600mg a day of the ubiquinol type. It's quite expensive but worth it if you get your BFP and baby!

Hey girl! Long time no hear from :winkwink: How's that baby girl? Pics??? (hint hint)


----------



## dmama

battyatty said:


> Right well here goes, my last vent, then its off this site for good.
> Well things have come to ahead this morning, after he spent yet another night in the spare room, he has come to his decision.
> He wants kids, infact he wants 3 kids, but not right now, and not with me! His argument, he doesn't believe we would make good parents together. Due to all the problems we have had in our relationship.
> He is adamant he still wants to be in a relationship with me....? But wants kids in the future, he isn't ready to have kids yet, maybe in 5 years. (he will be 45 by then)
> So basically he is asking me to move country with him for his job. Thats move my entire home and 3 kids and then wait till he wants kids. By then I will be 52ish! Then what? Be a good girl, sit at home and let him have babies with another woman??? I don't think so...
> 
> So girls this is the end of TTC and I cant stay here, as I so wanted to have a baby and now its not going to happen. Thank you and all the other ladies who have been so wonderful, and I wish you all my love and hope you all get your sticky beans, you all deserve them so much! xxxx

so sorry to hear this news....I hope you will find the rainbow in this....


----------



## claudellajr

Hi, I am 47 and has been trying for years to have a second child. My son is 13 years old and always wanted a sibling. I had a miscarriage in March and is currently late for my period. It was due on 9/24/13 and the cheapies came up negative. I am hoping that I am pregnant.


----------



## dmama

claudellajr said:


> Hi, I am 47 and has been trying for years to have a second child. My son is 13 years old and always wanted a sibling. I had a miscarriage in March and is currently late for my period. It was due on 9/24/13 and the cheapies came up negative. I am hoping that I am pregnant.

Hi Claudellajr - I hope you are pregnant too....are you trying anything special or just the ol' :sex: ? Sorry about your miscarriage in march, but it shows you still have a chance!!!


----------



## claudellajr

Hi dmama
Thanks for responding. I am not trying anything just the regular route. I am now 5 days late and havingsore boobs, weird bowel movement, cramping, headache and backaches. I will test again next Tuesday morning. Will keep you updated.


----------



## BBbliss

claudellajr said:


> Hi dmama
> Thanks for responding. I am not trying anything just the regular route. I am now 5 days late and havingsore boobs, weird bowel movement, cramping, headache and backaches. I will test again next Tuesday morning. Will keep you updated.


I really hope you get that positive. I would be running to the drog store right now to get first response test. 

Good luck! Please let us know as soon as you find out. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## claudellajr

Thanks BBbliss for the support. Because of the MC hubby wants me to wait a few more days before testing. Will keep you both posted.


----------



## claudellajr

Hi Ladies,
Just checking in, AF came last night. I guess that my cycle decided to go haywire.
Never was this late. Thanks for giving an ear.


----------



## dmama

claudellajr said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just checking in, AF came last night. I guess that my cycle decided to go haywire.
> Never was this late. Thanks for giving an ear.

sorry about the old hag arriving!!!


----------



## BBbliss

claudellajr said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just checking in, AF came last night. I guess that my cycle decided to go haywire.
> Never was this late. Thanks for giving an ear.


I'm sorry... We all know the feeling. My AF is coming this Friday and I'm trying not to get depressed about it. This was my first month on clomid and right in the middle of it we found out DF sperm was 0% morph :nope:


----------



## dmama

BBbliss said:


> claudellajr said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> Just checking in, AF came last night. I guess that my cycle decided to go haywire.
> Never was this late. Thanks for giving an ear.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry... We all know the feeling. My AF is coming this Friday and I'm trying not to get depressed about it. This was my first month on clomid and right in the middle of it we found out DF sperm was 0% morph :nope:Click to expand...

Is there any chance at all that one spermie could make it???


----------



## battyatty

Hi Ladies Im just popping by to tell you I got a BFP. No idea what I am going to do after what's happened to me over the last week. My ex (yep ex) is out of the country for the next few days, so shall just have to sit on my hands and wait...

Huge hugs to all and masses of baby dust x


----------



## BBbliss

battyatty said:


> Hi Ladies Im just popping by to tell you I got a BFP. No idea what I am going to do after what's happened to me over the last week. My ex (yep ex) is out of the country for the next few days, so shall just have to sit on my hands and wait...
> 
> Huge hugs to all and masses of baby dust x

Batty! Im in shock! This has to be so hard for you. I had a similar situation once I got pregnant with my second her dad left me the wk after. This is still very different. After everything you have done for the relationship and at this stage in your life I feel you are a miracle. I'm sure he will change his mind now. I told my DF this morning and he said "maybe he left because he didn't think she could get pregnant " so that's from a mans prospective. Things will change now. I'm praying it will all work out 

What a blessing Batty. Have you gone to a dr. ? Check your progesterone levels and hcg? I hear at our age those are the most important. Please take care of yourself! Let us know how you are doing. Xo


----------



## BBbliss

dmama said:


> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudellajr said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> Just checking in, AF came last night. I guess that my cycle decided to go haywire.
> Never was this late. Thanks for giving an ear.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry... We all know the feeling. My AF is coming this Friday and I'm trying not to get depressed about it. This was my first month on clomid and right in the middle of it we found out DF sperm was 0% morph :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Is there any chance at all that one spermie could make it???Click to expand...

I don't think so... I'm 10dpo today and have no symptoms :(
It would be a miracle...we are doing all we can to fix the problem with supplements and herbs. I'll keep you guys posted once we get another SA if the vitamins and stuff really worked for us. The sad part is it takes a couple of mont


----------



## dmama

battyatty---holy cow! first off congrats! when do you go see the doctor to get a blood test? great and amazing news....please keep us posted...I hope things with the ex will work out for the best although we may not know what that is going to be.


----------



## dmama

batty - how are you doing? did you test again? getting darker? fingers crossed!


----------



## Delphine11

battyatty said:


> Hi Ladies Im just popping by to tell you I got a BFP. No idea what I am going to do after what's happened to me over the last week. My ex (yep ex) is out of the country for the next few days, so shall just have to sit on my hands and wait...
> 
> Huge hugs to all and masses of baby dust x

Wow, battyatty! I've only just seen this news - congratulations!

I hope everything's going well. Look after yourself both physically and emotionally. Best of luck to you :hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Girls today I'm officially one day late. I'm on 14dpo and my longest was 13. It could just be a side of clomid that I took for first time this cycle. 

My sister just got her BFP yesterday and I would be extra happy if we both were pregnant at the same time. 

My cervix is hight and soft , im getting sharp pain on left side and there was a clear snot like CM just now. It makes me feel so hopeful, I'm misses positive and keep thinking I'm pregnant till I get AF every month... Even now with my very very slim odds. Btw, I tested yesterday and got a BFN :(


----------



## dmama

BBbliss said:


> Girls today I'm officially one day late. I'm on 14dpo and my longest was 13. It could just be a side of clomid that I took for first time this cycle.
> 
> My sister just got her BFP yesterday and I would be extra happy if we both were pregnant at the same time.
> 
> My cervix is hight and soft , im getting sharp pain on left side and there was a clear snot like CM just now. It makes me feel so hopeful, I'm misses positive and keep thinking I'm pregnant till I get AF every month... Even now with my very very slim odds. Btw, I tested yesterday and got a BFN :(

Anything is possible girl....hope you and sis go through the next 9 together!


----------



## battyatty

Hi girls I am back!
Its been a very strange few days and still in shock!
Well after lots of talking, lots of POAS to prove it, we are back together!
He said he just got so scared, he was scared of me not being able to get pregnant and that he loved me so much, scared that if I did we would lose it, then scared that something might go wrong! He was a mess! I am glad to say I have never seen him so happy, but still scared. MEN!

I went to my local doctor and he was as shocked as me, he just looked at my HPT and said "that is one special baby!" So he has notified my local maternity hospital and now we just wait! He took a blood test for hCG and said just ring in for results, that will be this Thursday, I am nauseous all day at the moment, damn early as I am only 4w3ds! So I am taking that as a positive sign that my hCG must be climbing!

BBbliss what great news for your sister! I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you here! xxxx That would be so astounding if you and your sister could experience this together!!!

Apart from that I am feeling OK and much relieved that, that blip is over....


----------



## BBbliss

Batty!!!! I'm thrilled for you! What great happy news this morning. Isn't it funny how my DF nailed it? Maybe only man get other man... 

I can't express enough how happy I am for you. Praying it all goes well for you, baby and DF. This will be a renewed chapter in your life, one with many blessing. 

As for me, my temp went up this morning so I tested and it was Bfn and I have a light AF :(
Well, there's always next month, and it will be my 44th 

Big hugs!


----------



## Delphine11

Great news, Battyatty! Isn't it funny how life works out sometimes.

Yes, your nausea does sound like a postive sign (excuse the pun!) - I hope your hcg result is good.

As for men - I think sometimes they don't deal as well as women with stress. That's partly why I try not to overburden my partner with all the details of the TTC schedule. I think it would stress him out to hear too much about vits and supplements and wheat grass, and BBT and ovulation, etc etc. I also try not to mention my worries too often because he then worries even more than me (but in a different, quieter way, which I think is a man thing).

Did you do anything special before your BFP? Yes, I'm praying you have a super magic answer to getting pregnant :D Any tips, please tell us! :D


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss - sorry you got a BFN. They are so depressing when your hopes are up. Are you going to test again? 

Is your temp going up a bad sign? My temp normally drops when AF is about to appear. I think I had a CP this last month - had symptoms, got a BFN, then a BFP 2 days later, then soon after that my temp dropped and AF appeared :(

We just have to keep going and keep optimistic.

*hugs for you if AF has arrived by now*


----------



## BBbliss

Delphine11 said:


> BBbliss - sorry you got a BFN. They are so depressing when your hopes are up. Are you going to test again?
> 
> Is your temp going up a bad sign? My temp normally drops when AF is about to appear. I think I had a CP this last month - had symptoms, got a BFN, then a BFP 2 days later, then soon after that my temp dropped and AF appeared :(
> 
> We just have to keep going and keep optimistic.
> 
> *hugs for you if AF has arrived by now*


Oh Delphine, I'm so sorry! It does sound like you had a CP. that's heart breaking. But it is still a good sing you can conceive!!!! This journey is not for the faint of heart :(

Well, I spotted yesterday and this morning my temp was up instead of down so being the hopeFULL that I am I tested and it was a no... And my AF is really here to stay. Temps going up after O are always very good, it's a sign your progesterone is working. The normal thing to happen is for the temps to go down just before AF. I probably had extra progesterone production due to the clomid. It even made me two days late. My temp last night was the same as my sister's and she's pregnant, btw she just had blood results today and progesterone and HCG are perfect. She's 37 and she is going to be fine :)

We can't give up Delphi! 

Today I had a fallout with DF and he said he realizes how important it is he takes ALL his supplements. He was skipping some because he said there were too many. I got really upset and I was crying and said it was not fair to me since I'm going above and beyond trying to make this happen for him. Well, lets see now... When we test his sperm again and they have improved I'm going to try another round of clomid or two. Fingers crossed!


----------



## battyatty

*BBbliss*, how are you today, I just saw your chart, temp dropped only a tiny bit but you showed no AF? 

*Delphine11* How are you today, any update?

AFM Been awful day....
I am close to tears, my doctor called this morning to say my hCG level blood test came back from last week and they are really low! He wants me to call in tomorrow to retest. I was 12dpo when tested, my hCG was @35.7 It will take another week to get the results back!

Feeling very very low... and confused as I am still having symptoms....

I have spent the afternoon trying to work out what is going on?

I didn't see the results and I am trying to understand what he said, it was this "gestational 1-2 weeks should be 25 and weeks 3-4 should be 111, So according to that lab I should've been around 110 and I am 35.7????

So hang on according to that lab I should have a hCG of 25 before Ovulation? ? Now I am really confused??? Unless it means 1-2 weeks after Ovulation, which means my doctor read the results wrongly????? I'm clinging to that!
Cant ring doc back they close early today!!!!


----------



## Driving280

I don't know what your Dr. was saying! Makes no sense. The key is whether it doubles within a few days. These are the levels:

&#8226;3 weeks LMP: 5 &#8211; 50 mIU/ml
&#8226;4 weeks LMP: 5 &#8211; 426 mIU/ml
&#8226;5 weeks LMP: 18 &#8211; 7,340 mIU/ml
&#8226;6 weeks LMP: 1,080 &#8211; 56,500 mIU/ml
&#8226;7 &#8211; 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 &#8211; 229,000 mIU/ml
&#8226;9 &#8211; 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 &#8211; 288,000 mIU/ml
&#8226;13 &#8211; 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 &#8211; 254,000 mIU/ml
&#8226;17 &#8211; 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 &#8211; 165,400 mIU/ml
&#8226;25 &#8211; 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 &#8211; 117,000 mIU/ml
&#8226;Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
&#8226;Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml


----------



## BBbliss

Driving280, thank you for posting that!
https://www.inciid.org/printpage.php?cat=newlypreg&id=241

I found this link, it had the same info

Batty, hang in there, everything is going to be fine! How many days past O are you? When do you go back? I'm thinking about you all the time and praying you and baby are going to be ok. Big hugs!

Afm, temps are still up and I have AF is here. It's strange I would think it would have gone down by now since its officially CD3 today. Maybe I'll have to call my RE if it doesn't come down in another couple of days.


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Oh Delphine, I'm so sorry! It does sound like you had a CP. that's heart breaking. But it is still a good sing you can conceive!!!! This journey is not for the faint of heart :(
> 
> ...........
> 
> We can't give up Delphi!
> 
> Today I had a fallout with DF and he said he realizes how important it is he takes ALL his supplements. He was skipping some because he said there were too many. I got really upset and I was crying and said it was not fair to me since I'm going above and beyond trying to make this happen for him. Well, lets see now... When we test his sperm again and they have improved I'm going to try another round of clomid or two. Fingers crossed!

Thank you, BBbliss. You're absolutely right about not giving up! It IS hard but we need to be strong and we can do it :) I'm feeling OK today and quite optimistic. I hope you're OK too.

At least your DF realises how important the supplements are now. For mine, I linked him to info online aswell as telling him. I think it made a deeper impression on him that way. He's very good with his supplements. Of course, sometimes he arranges things for Important Days and then I find myself trying to organise DTD around him :D He must think I'm mad as I'm constantly telling him how short a time the egg lives after ovulation! I keep trying to stress that. Of course, TTC is hard when you have to get on with stuff like work and the like. I wish we could concentrate full-time on it.


----------



## Delphine11

battyatty said:


> *BBbliss*, how are you today, I just saw your chart, temp dropped only a tiny bit but you showed no AF?
> 
> *Delphine11* How are you today, any update?
> 
> AFM Been awful day....
> I am close to tears, my doctor called this morning to say my hCG level blood test came back from last week and they are really low! He wants me to call in tomorrow to retest. I was 12dpo when tested, my hCG was @35.7 It will take another week to get the results back!
> 
> Feeling very very low... and confused as I am still having symptoms....
> 
> I have spent the afternoon trying to work out what is going on?
> 
> I didn't see the results and I am trying to understand what he said, it was this "gestational 1-2 weeks should be 25 and weeks 3-4 should be 111, So according to that lab I should've been around 110 and I am 35.7????
> 
> So hang on according to that lab I should have a hCG of 25 before Ovulation? ? Now I am really confused??? Unless it means 1-2 weeks after Ovulation, which means my doctor read the results wrongly????? I'm clinging to that!
> Cant ring doc back they close early today!!!!

Hi Batty :)

I'm OK - thank you :) Focussing on trying again and looking to the future :)

I don't understand what your Dr's saying either. Don't let it stress you. I think he explained it badly or even wrongly. Keep calm and take it easy, and try not to get upset. As Driving said it's whether it doubles that matters. I've haunted numerous TTC forums and read every post obsessively and I've often come across women whose hCG started low, worried them greatly, then seemed to pick up and doubled as it should do. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you that your next test will show it climbing as it should.


----------



## dmama

Delphine11 said:


> BBbliss - sorry you got a BFN. They are so depressing when your hopes are up. Are you going to test again?
> 
> Is your temp going up a bad sign? My temp normally drops when AF is about to appear. I think I had a CP this last month - had symptoms, got a BFN, then a BFP 2 days later, then soon after that my temp dropped and AF appeared :(
> 
> We just have to keep going and keep optimistic.
> 
> *hugs for you if AF has arrived by now*

sorry about the CP hun.....it sucks but is a sign that things can happen...hopefully next month will the one for you


----------



## dmama

BBbliss said:


> Delphine11 said:
> 
> 
> BBbliss - sorry you got a BFN. They are so depressing when your hopes are up. Are you going to test again?
> 
> Is your temp going up a bad sign? My temp normally drops when AF is about to appear. I think I had a CP this last month - had symptoms, got a BFN, then a BFP 2 days later, then soon after that my temp dropped and AF appeared :(
> 
> We just have to keep going and keep optimistic.
> 
> *hugs for you if AF has arrived by now*
> 
> 
> Oh Delphine, I'm so sorry! It does sound like you had a CP. that's heart breaking. But it is still a good sing you can conceive!!!! This journey is not for the faint of heart :(
> 
> Well, I spotted yesterday and this morning my temp was up instead of down so being the hopeFULL that I am I tested and it was a no... And my AF is really here to stay. Temps going up after O are always very good, it's a sign your progesterone is working. The normal thing to happen is for the temps to go down just before AF. I probably had extra progesterone production due to the clomid. It even made me two days late. My temp last night was the same as my sister's and she's pregnant, btw she just had blood results today and progesterone and HCG are perfect. She's 37 and she is going to be fine :)
> 
> We can't give up Delphi!
> 
> Today I had a fallout with DF and he said he realizes how important it is he takes ALL his supplements. He was skipping some because he said there were too many. I got really upset and I was crying and said it was not fair to me since I'm going above and beyond trying to make this happen for him. Well, lets see now... When we test his sperm again and they have improved I'm going to try another round of clomid or two. Fingers crossed!Click to expand...


BBliss....sorry about the confusing temps..do you think it was the clomid? I never took it, so I would not know...also sorry about your DF--I know men just don't get it sometimes...I don't know what they think sometimes. It is as if we can just fall pregnant by wishing it...hopefully he will take his supplements and spermies get to normal...when do you check again?


----------



## dmama

battyatty said:


> *BBbliss*, how are you today, I just saw your chart, temp dropped only a tiny bit but you showed no AF?
> 
> *Delphine11* How are you today, any update?
> 
> AFM Been awful day....
> I am close to tears, my doctor called this morning to say my hCG level blood test came back from last week and they are really low! He wants me to call in tomorrow to retest. I was 12dpo when tested, my hCG was @35.7 It will take another week to get the results back!
> 
> Feeling very very low... and confused as I am still having symptoms....
> 
> I have spent the afternoon trying to work out what is going on?
> 
> I didn't see the results and I am trying to understand what he said, it was this "gestational 1-2 weeks should be 25 and weeks 3-4 should be 111, So according to that lab I should've been around 110 and I am 35.7????
> 
> So hang on according to that lab I should have a hCG of 25 before Ovulation? ? Now I am really confused??? Unless it means 1-2 weeks after Ovulation, which means my doctor read the results wrongly????? I'm clinging to that!
> Cant ring doc back they close early today!!!!

Battyatty - anything over 5 is pregnant and your doc is maybe talking about what HE usually sees, but I agree with the others...betas can range widely and so it does really depend on whether you get a 66% increase in 2 days with a repeat.... I know someone who had the exact same two betas as I did on the same days (we both did IVF so the age of the embryos were exactly known) and she had twins and I did not...so you can never tell anything by the betas alone.... and why does it take a week for him to get the results back? that has to be maddening...try to stay positive...it is also possible you didn't ovulate exactly when you thought and you are not quite 4 weeks so anything is possible. did he also check your progesterone?


----------



## battyatty

Good morning *BBbriss*, *Delphine11 *and *Driving280*
Thank you all so much for your kind warm reassurance! This is all so confusing... 
When I got my first beta I was CD27/12DPO, I only got my results yesterday which was CD33/18DPO. It takes 6-8 days to get results back as my doctor has to post them to the Hospital in the BIG city! 
I only got my 7DPO progesterone test back on 16DPO! I called in for that one and it looked really good. Thats test would of been 2 days before implantation. I know when that happened as the sharp pain I got woke me at 5am with a "Oh oh oh" Then that afternoon I noticed a tiny amount of brown spotting! If I hadn't of been looking for it I would of missed it! 

The 7Dpo result was
FSH 2.7 (2-12)
LH 0.9 (0.5-18)
Progesterone 33.5 (18-89)
E2 320 (116-774)

The hCG test cam back 35.7 on CD27/12DPO

Today I will be CD34/19DPO so thats 7 days after my first beta, who knows what my hCG will be???

I haven't told my DF, He is under a lot of strain at the moment with work and it would stress him to much. Better to wait and if there is a problem then tell him, but it is wonderful to tell you lovely ladies xxxxx

Again thank you for all your support xxx


----------



## BBbliss

Batty, that's crazy time to wait for results! It would drive me crazy so I understand, but then again I feel you are going to be fine! How do you feel? How are your symptoms today? Fingers crossed and prayers for batty, we are here for you! Hugs


----------



## dmama

battyatty said:


> Good morning *BBbriss*, *Delphine11 *and *Driving280*
> Thank you all so much for your kind warm reassurance! This is all so confusing...
> When I got my first beta I was CD27/12DPO, I only got my results yesterday which was CD33/18DPO. It takes 6-8 days to get results back as my doctor has to post them to the Hospital in the BIG city!
> I only got my 7DPO progesterone test back on 16DPO! I called in for that one and it looked really good. Thats test would of been 2 days before implantation. I know when that happened as the sharp pain I got woke me at 5am with a "Oh oh oh" Then that afternoon I noticed a tiny amount of brown spotting! If I hadn't of been looking for it I would of missed it!
> 
> The 7Dpo result was
> FSH 2.7 (2-12)
> LH 0.9 (0.5-18)
> Progesterone 33.5 (18-89)
> E2 320 (116-774)
> 
> The hCG test cam back 35.7 on CD27/12DPO
> 
> Today I will be CD34/19DPO so thats 7 days after my first beta, who knows what my hCG will be???
> 
> I haven't told my DF, He is under a lot of strain at the moment with work and it would stress him to much. Better to wait and if there is a problem then tell him, but it is wonderful to tell you lovely ladies xxxxx
> 
> Again thank you for all your support xxx

I 35.7 for 12dpo sounds very reasonable, and I would not worry about it. As long as you are not having cramping with bleeding now, then it seems all is fine and he should wait to get the results before jumping to conclusions...poo poo on your doctor for scaring you unnecessarily. Keep us posted....
Hugs!


----------



## battyatty

Good evening ladies.
Had my new bloods taken yesterday, doctor hopes if he rings the hospital directly on Monday we may get the results early! On a plus note.. my progesterone @ 7dpo was 33.5 and on 12dpo was 66, so that looks good! I am staying positive, but its going to be a long weekend... sigh


----------



## BBbliss

I'm so so happy for you batty! Try to relax and enjoy your weekend. You are making a baby!!! :)


----------



## dmama

battyatty said:


> Good evening ladies.
> Had my new bloods taken yesterday, doctor hopes if he rings the hospital directly on Monday we may get the results early! On a plus note.. my progesterone @ 7dpo was 33.5 and on 12dpo was 66, so that looks good! I am staying positive, but its going to be a long weekend... sigh

Fantastic news.....sounds like a blessing in the making.


----------



## dmama

@ battyatty - how are you doing? any updates?


----------



## battyatty

dmama said:


> @ battyatty - how are you doing? any updates?

Good morning Dmama nothing to report lol, Still waiting for MS to really hit, apart from that no real symptoms, The cramping has eased, also the back ache. So Now just waiting for my 8 week check up at my GP and then hopefully I should get some kind of appointment with the maternity hospital. They normally scan around week 14 here, but I may get called in earlier due to age, but honestly not sure.... :shrug:

So how are you today? Oh and BBbliss :thumbup:


----------



## dmama

battyatty said:


> dmama said:
> 
> 
> @ battyatty - how are you doing? any updates?
> 
> Good morning Dmama nothing to report lol, Still waiting for MS to really hit, apart from that no real symptoms, The cramping has eased, also the back ache. So Now just waiting for my 8 week check up at my GP and then hopefully I should get some kind of appointment with the maternity hospital. They normally scan around week 14 here, but I may get called in earlier due to age, but honestly not sure.... :shrug:
> 
> So how are you today? Oh and BBbliss :thumbup:Click to expand...

Gosh! the wait must be maddening....but it seems all is good, so that is great!!!!

I am going to the RE when AF arrives! Will start whatever they say is next....I guess they will count my follicles and let me know if we are a go for IUI...so will be starting soon and starting to get nervous....


----------



## BBbliss

Hi girls! Batty I think of you every day and send you my prayers that all is well with you :)
Have you told your kids yet or are you waiting? 

Dmama good luck with RE I hope they have a good and effective plan for you and it all goes well. 

Afm, I'm ovulating within the next few days, DF has been good with his supplements finally, so much so that he decided to retest in a couple of weeks instead of this week, he wants to give it more time for them to work. Honestly, I'm in the middle of moving and this would have been a terrible time to be pregnant, lol so all is well :)

I'm just a little worried my temps are not down bellow my usual cover line, they are almost as high as after O. But with the move and exhaustion plus not sleeping well in the new house, it all adds up, but I hope it doesn't interfere with O this month.


----------



## Delphine11

battyatty said:


> dmama said:
> 
> 
> @ battyatty - how are you doing? any updates?
> 
> Good morning Dmama nothing to report lol, Still waiting for MS to really hit, apart from that no real symptoms, The cramping has eased, also the back ache. So Now just waiting for my 8 week check up at my GP and then hopefully I should get some kind of appointment with the maternity hospital. They normally scan around week 14 here, but I may get called in earlier due to age, but honestly not sure.... :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh, I'm so happy everything's still going OK for you, battyatty! I've been almost too nervous to check here because you hadn't posted for a few days. It must be SO exciting for you! Such fantastic news! I hope everything goes absolutely perfectly for you *hugs*


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Afm, I'm ovulating within the next few days, DF has been good with his supplements finally, so much so that he decided to retest in a couple of weeks instead of this week, he wants to give it more time for them to work. Honestly, I'm in the middle of moving and this would have been a terrible time to be pregnant, lol so all is well :)
> 
> I'm just a little worried my temps are not down bellow my usual cover line, they are almost as high as after O. But with the move and exhaustion plus not sleeping well in the new house, it all adds up, but I hope it doesn't interfere with O this month.

Don't worry too much about your temps, BBbliss. I've noticed that mine can be much higher after a disturbed night or even if I've slept badly and tossed and turned. 

I should be ovulating soon. Got lots of BD planned for the weekend and early next week, and I'm trying to psych my partner up for it and stress the importance but without making him nervous! I keep trying to be casual about it when in reality I want to grab him and say "You cannot leave the house for three days!!! There's an egg coming and you MUST be ready at all times to catch the little thing! No going out, no excessive coffee or alcohol - total focus required!" !!!!!! But that'd make me sound mad :D Annoyingly, his family have something planned but he won't tell them that he might be 'busy' :D

Am I the only one who feels that the window of opportunity is so very small each month? I don't want to waste a single chance.


----------



## Delphine11

dmama said:


> I am going to the RE when AF arrives! Will start whatever they say is next....I guess they will count my follicles and let me know if we are a go for IUI...so will be starting soon and starting to get nervous....

Best of luck, dmama! Do keep us updated on what your RE says. It's good to hear different opinions and find out what different doctors suggest. Keep calm and think happy thoughts. I do think our minds can help our bodies if we keep calm and focussed. I know it's not a magic answer, but even a tiny thing can help.


----------



## BBbliss

Delphine, I'm exactly the same, haha with my DF and the feeling that time is running out. I need to relax and let things happen, this TTC is so obsessive I sometimes think I'm booking it from happening because there's a hint of desperation and urgency I know is not good for me. I try to be positive and genuily happy for other pregnant girls, my sister included, I'm so happy for her! I also walk around "feeling pregnant" and I think that helps to easy the feeling... I need to spend more time in that happy space and less time worrying about the time.


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Delphine, I'm exactly the same, haha with my DF and the feeling that time is running out. I need to relax and let things happen, this TTC is so obsessive I sometimes... I need to spend more time in that happy space and less time worrying about the time.

Yes, it's a really hard balance to strike - concentrating and doing everything right but also trying not to think about it too much! I do think that pregnancy can happen when you least expect it.

This sounds a bit daft, but it relaxes me: I try to spend a couple of minutes 2 or 3 times a day repeating positive thoughts out loud or in my head. If I can, I stop, put my hands on my tummy and repeat positive statements to myself about TTC - things like "I'm still menstruating" or "I got a positive OPK last month" etc and then I imagine being pregnant and try to visualise it.

Staying as relaxed as possible is really important, I think, but not always easy when the clock's ticking and you spend all day thinking about your monthly cycle, where you are, if you had your vitamins, etc :D I try to think those things in a calm way not a panicky way, and then I hope they're OK and won't be stressful. I do get anxious prior to ovulation though because it's like waiting for a brief moment that you might miss. I wish that daft egg stayed there all healthy and lovely for a week or so! :D That's be more relaxing, I think. That and a magic button on my tummy that I could press to get pregnant whenever I wanted! :D


----------



## inkdchick

hi everyone im 46 and still sort of trying. Having a weird day today tho cd16 8 days to af and i have a bleed today browny red not heavy just there getting lighter now and had it since 2pm today no pain, or cramping just annoying and totally unexpected and never had this before and am a bit concerned as everything else ok and nothing to report apart from ive been having dizzy spells on and off for the last 4 days but that's it


----------



## BBbliss

Inkdchick, welcome to the board! Do you think it could be implantation? I have never in my life had spotting before AF so I hope it's a good sign :)

Delphine, you and I think alike :) I've been feeling more positive and concentrating on the positives, also walking around rubbing my tummy as if I'm already caring... I feel happy about it... My birthday is in 3 wks and it would just be great to get a bfp as a divine gift. 

My opk is getting darker so I'll prob O soon, like you I feel it should last longer, it almost feel like you could miss it its so fast. My giving DF the night off so tomorrow and the next day BD IS ON!


----------



## dmama

inkdchick said:


> hi everyone im 46 and still sort of trying. Having a weird day today tho cd16 8 days to af and i have a bleed today browny red not heavy just there getting lighter now and had it since 2pm today no pain, or cramping just annoying and totally unexpected and never had this before and am a bit concerned as everything else ok and nothing to report apart from ive been having dizzy spells on and off for the last 4 days but that's it

hope it is a good sign....

I am 46 too, so I hope this is a good sign.....


----------



## dmama

BBbliss said:


> Inkdchick, welcome to the board! Do you think it could be implantation? I have never in my life had spotting before AF so I hope it's a good sign :)
> 
> Delphine, you and I think alike :) I've been feeling more positive and concentrating on the positives, also walking around rubbing my tummy as if I'm already caring... I feel happy about it... My birthday is in 3 wks and it would just be great to get a bfp as a divine gift.
> 
> My opk is getting darker so I'll prob O soon, like you I feel it should last longer, it almost feel like you could miss it its so fast. My giving DF the night off so tomorrow and the next day BD IS ON!

hope you catch the O.....hope you get that great bday present!


----------



## dmama

anyone hear from battyatty?


----------



## BBbliss

I'm wondering the same...

Thinking about you you batty! How are you?

Btw, I hope this was a good cycle, we bd 2x day before and once the day of O. I thought I was it was Tuesday but come morning on wed and my temp was still not up so I said "we have to do it again, haha, I'll give you 2wks off after today" my poor DF was working OT ;)


----------



## inkdchick

depending on what my blood tests come back in two weeks I don't think I will ever get pregnant again I have a had a mid cycle bleed since the 19th my cd16 I didn't even get ov so she thinks it could be the start of peri-menopause so trying all these years has felt like a waste of time and now today im still bleeding and still feel shattered but she says that I have to wait til tests come back before she can let me know what to take to help me so I just don't know what to think will let you all know in case anyone else goes through this


----------



## BBbliss

Inkchick, don't lose hope. TTC is a beautiful commitment and it should never be looked at as a waste of time, your mid cycle bleed could just be a fluke, also I encourage you to try herbs to regulate your hormones/cycles as in TCM or do a little research and look into some OTC supplements like vitex, tribulus, black cohosh, royal jelly, dhea, etc... Some of these have been proven to help with O and cycle. Not all is lost, I've heard women get pregnant naturally just before menopause, my best friend being one of them.


----------



## dmama

BBbliss said:


> I'm wondering the same...
> 
> Thinking about you you batty! How are you?
> 
> Btw, I hope this was a good cycle, we bd 2x day before and once the day of O. I thought I was it was Tuesday but come morning on wed and my temp was still not up so I said "we have to do it again, haha, I'll give you 2wks off after today" my poor DF was working OT ;)

I saw battyatty's post on another thread...seems she and bean are doing well!!!

LOL! about DF! I don't think men mind at all when it comes to DTD....Good luck!


----------



## battyatty

Hi Girls, Sorry I havent been around, seems B&B hasn't been notifying me? I haven't received any for days then one yesterday evening and now one from this thread during the night??? 
Anyway I'm ok Just counting down days till appointments, MS has hit full on and so has dysgeusia urgh! I am feeling a little lost due to DF leaving, I will shake out of it when I get used to it......
BBbriss I am thinking of you too........ dmama how are you? 

I wanted to ask all you lovely ladies, do you mind me being on here chatting, because you are all TTC and I have hopefully succeeded? I feel sort of guilty.... Like maybe showing off, argh I am not explaining myself very well.... 
What I am trying to say is I suppose is if you don't mind me winging a bit about my symptoms when all of you are TTC?


----------



## BBbliss

Batty, what do you mean DF leaving? Are you not back together? I thought he was back! I hope it's all good between you. 

Please come back and always tell us how you are. I guess I'm just so happy for you. I think most women TTC get really sensitive about others pregnancy but for me... I'm of a different mind set and I don't look at pregnant women as "them" and me looking in from the outside, I look at them as one of us and if its possible for them it's def possible for me too :)

I'm 3dpo and I hope we nailed it! Haha I just hope it was a good combinations this month of a good egg an a good sperm, he sure has been taking all his supps on time now ;)


Oh batty! My sister is exactly 7wks too!


----------



## battyatty

Hi BBbriss Wow sounds like a positive attitude raging through you! Way to go! Have toes, fingers, arms, legs and eyes crossed for you!

The DF thing is he has been unemployed for over a year, desperately seeking work, he tried for nearly a year to get work even just in our country, but with the recession, no chance. So he started looking over the water into the UK. Well success at last he got a job, and a damn good one to! I am so proud of him! Because we have been very tight for money there is no way we can all move over together. He had to borrow money from his parents just to get himself over. So its going to be a long lonely 3/4 months until he can save enough to move over the whole family together...... He left last week and it is very upsetting as he won't be here for my appointments, or even scans.... Were hoping we can see each other between now and Christmas :o)


----------



## suzie599

HI im 46 (16 days ago uuurgh),had gave up ttc for a few months but after a talk to my oh im back taking the supplements etc! for now anyway to see what happens!! how encouraging to find this thread and hope you don't mind me joining in..any advice for this oldie wud be great thanks xx


----------



## battyatty

suzie599 said:


> HI im 46 (16 days ago uuurgh),had gave up ttc for a few months but after a talk to my oh im back taking the supplements etc! for now anyway to see what happens!! how encouraging to find this thread and hope you don't mind me joining in..any advice for this oldie wud be great thanks xx

Hi Suzie and a very warm welcome! You have found the thread with the most amazing bunch of ladies, they are all absolutely wonderful! They don't even mind me hanging on in here!!! (wink BBbriss) I am not the one to ask about anything helpful, I haven't been on the train that long, but all these other ladies will have loads of great help and advice!

BTW BBbriss I am exactly 7 weeks too! Doh of course you know that, its on my signature lol! Hormonal brain!


----------



## Delphine11

battyatty said:


> Hi Girls, Sorry I havent been around, seems B&B hasn't been notifying me? I haven't received any for days then one yesterday evening and now one from this thread during the night???
> Anyway I'm ok Just counting down days till appointments, MS has hit full on and so has dysgeusia urgh! I am feeling a little lost due to DF leaving, I will shake out of it when I get used to it......
> BBbriss I am thinking of you too........ dmama how are you?
> 
> I wanted to ask all you lovely ladies, do you mind me being on here chatting, because you are all TTC and I have hopefully succeeded? I feel sort of guilty.... Like maybe showing off, argh I am not explaining myself very well....
> What I am trying to say is I suppose is if you don't mind me winging a bit about my symptoms when all of you are TTC?

Hi battyatty - so pleased you're back. I don't mind you posting on this thread while pregnant - in fact, I really like it. I'm so pleased for you. You give us all hope, and I like to know how things are going for you. I don't have time to check lots of threads here, but I always check this one. Oh, and I certainly don't mind you mentioning your pregnancy symptoms :D Also, I think it's useful because, if other ladies here get pregnant, they'll know what to expect. I've got two older children already but I was pretty young when I had them and I'm sure being pregnant in your 40s is a whole different ball game.

Are we allowed to interrogate you about your 'secret'? :D What do you think was the magic thing or things that did it for you? Ooh, and how long did it take you to get pregnant? It seemed like it was pretty quick but that just might be me getting muddled. Also, was it completely natural or were you on any medication like Clomid or whatever?

Positive vibes and any tips no matter how small very, very welcome :D

I'm feeling a bit bleurrggh :cry: this month because my cycles being a bit weird. I usually ovulate on CD11 or 12, but it's now CD14 and no temp rise yet. It's really annoying as last month everything was perfect - great temp chart, good CM, everything all on time and perfect BUT my partner was away for almost 3wks and came back too late to catch the egg that month :( So I was all geared up for this month, thinking "Great! He's back now and I know what day I'm due to ovulate so all systems go!" but it seems my stupid hormones have a different idea. I'm trying not to get stressed but it's very frustrating as I feel each month counts when you're in your 40s.

Anyway - I rambled there! Please - do stay on this thread, and do tell us your secrets about conceiving! :D 

Best of wishes to you x


----------



## BBbliss

Suzie, you are very welcome here, this really is a special thread, all the girls are mature and genuine here... I don't think there's a secret to conceiving but I do think you try to learn as much as you can, be kind to yourself daring the progress and do all you can, that way you'll have no regrets and never feel you lost time... No ttc time is ever lost time, it's a beautiful thing we are doing. 


Battyatty's secret is a younger man! Hehehe JK 

I have a theory about you batty, it was your IUD removal, women are very fertile just after removal and a lot of them get pregnant within the first couple of cycles. I didn't happen for me because my tubes were blocked :( but I have one good tube now :) so we'll see...

Delphi, don't worry about O, as long as it happens its all good, just think that maybe those extra couple of days may actually bring a more mature egg that will be healthier and better for fertilization ;)


----------



## battyatty

Well Delphine11 as upon request here is my TTC journey. It isn't very long and I didn't do anything very special, I think I was just extremely lucky!!!

In July my DF asked me if I could still have kids, tbh I wasn't sure, I was nearly 47 and had had a mirena fitted for over 12 years! So we started checking out statistics on the net... not pleasant, but as my DF said not impossible.
By the middle of August we still hadn't decided if we should do this, but me being more of a doer not a thinker, I got fed up one morning and went to my GP and announced I wanted another baby! He was great about it, I was worried he would tell me to go home and wait for a grandchild! Anyway he said he would take my bloods, check for FSH, LH and all the rest, then sent me to his wife's room, she's a doctor also and had my IUD removed! When I was leaving she suggested I start a BBT chart.
When I got home I had to google what everything was, although I had 3 kids, I never did anything like this before, I didn't have bloods taken or do charting. 
So I found a great site for charting and started, I was then 7 days past my last tiny AF which I still got on the merina even after all those years. The next day by chance I bumped into a very old friend who is a herbalist and I confided in her what I was doing, she suggested I take Vitex, EPO and Red Clover tea from AF to ovulation, she said that would help get my cycles regular again, and to call her in 3 months if I hadn't had any joy in the baby making, as she had more things I could take. 
I tempted for the week and 7 days after first seeing my GP I went back to get my blood test results! They came back great, I was overjoyed and my GP was thrilled, he said wait till my next cycle then start trying, but make sure not too stress over it too much, as it took him and his wife nearly 2 years when they were younger. He also put my name down for my local fertility clinic as as he said we have no time to waste and it takes up to 4 months to get an appointment. Before I left I showed him my BBT chart and he was amazed that it showed I had O'd that day, just 7 days after my IUD removal. He actually had a huge grin on his face and said Well done!

Anyway my cycle was quite short only 22 days with a LP of 11 days. My next AF was awful, I bleed very heavily for nearly 9 days, it was quite scary after all those years of just spotting! I was using OPKs but they never showed a positive, I got one slightly dark one, the rest were very light. But when I thought maybe it must be near time we did BD. It turned out the nearest BD was 2 days before I O'd. My BBT chart kept putting my O back over 3 days at 15dpo! Anyway 6 days after I O'd I was woken by a very sharp pain and I just knew it was implantation, that afternoon I saw some brown spotting and I was overjoyed! From then till 11dpo I kept it from my DF that I thought I was pregnant, I didn't want him thinking I was crazy! But on 11dpo I got a BFP!
So as you see I think I was just very very lucky! Although I have read that it's quite common for women to get pregnant very quickly after having a mirena removed, that may be how I managed it. My Df thinks it could be due to my diet of lots of high antioxidant foods that I eat, but I am not that sure.....
If any of this is in any way any help...............


----------



## battyatty

BBbliss said:


> Suzie, you are very welcome here, this really is a special thread, all the girls are mature and genuine here... I don't think there's a secret to conceiving but I do think you try to learn as much as you can, be kind to yourself daring the progress and do all you can, that way you'll have no regrets and never feel you lost time... No ttc time is ever lost time, it's a beautiful thing we are doing.
> 
> 
> Battyatty's secret is a younger man! Hehehe JK
> 
> I have a theory about you batty, it was your IUD removal, women are very fertile just after removal and a lot of them get pregnant within the first couple of cycles. I didn't happen for me because my tubes were blocked :( but I have one good tube now :) so we'll see...
> 
> Delphi, don't worry about O, as long as it happens its all good, just think that maybe those extra couple of days may actually bring a more mature egg that will be healthier and better for fertilization ;)

Ha ha ha I can't believe you wrote that about my IUD just as I was typing it lol, Great minds think alike!


----------



## Dibdob88

Hi, I am 46 and just joined this site as I am ttc number 2. I got pregnant while 41 last time and had no problems so I want to try once more so I don't have an only child. This is my first month tcc and all I am doing is monitoring cm. I have been reading the new research about blood groups and as I am blood group A I am feeling positive that my eggs are still ok. I have also been told that if you want a girl you need to dtd well before ovulation as boy sperm swims faster but dies quicker! Myth do you think?


----------



## Delphine11

battyatty - thank you SO much for all that :hugs: I really appreciate you going to the trouble to describe every step. That's just the kind of detail I like :) It's not that I'm obsessive, I just like to think things through, and I do think having information makes me calmer too because it makes me feel more in control.

Your high anti-oxidant diet sounds very interesting. I do try to eat healthily but I can never eat as well as I'd like to in an ideal world (because of work and the lack of shops nearby - I live in quite a rural area). One thing I'm doing is taking wheatgrass tablets, eating as much fruit and veg as I can, oily fish and drinking full-fat milk.

It's interesting that you mentioned those supplements. I've been taking Vitex for quite a few months now because my cycle went a bit mad last year (annoying spotting and short cycles). I also take EPO up to ovulation. I haven't tried the Red Clover tea though. I'll google that. 

Unfortunately, I've never had a Mirena so I'm hoping that's not the magic answer :D I was thinking about it this afternoon, and I reckon that when you're older (not that any of us ladies here are old, of course :winkwink: ) conceiving is harder because lots of tiny little things might be a little bit out of whack, eg hormones, maybe not as much CM as when we were younger, etc etc. This sounds stupid, but I was thinking that TTC was a bit like that Mouse Trap game - do you know it? You gradually assemble a machine, and, at the end, if it's all put together correctly, everything works and you catch the mouse. However, if one part is even slightly out of place, it doesn't work and no mouse is caught. Just a fraction out of place can make the whole contraption fail. I imagine TTC is like that, and that's why I place importance on tiny tweaks that might line everything up OK to catch that egg :D

I was interested that you felt implantation - that's very cool! I find it difficult because it's easy to imagine every little twinge is an ovary firing out an egg, or some tiny little fertilised egg implanting. I mainly try to ignore things like that because I start to think I'm imagining it all. However, when I had what I believe could have been a CP, I did feel 'different' symptoms, so I hope that if I'm lucky enough to conceive, I will know that what I'm feeling is real.

Thank you again for being so kind to tell your story. You're an inspiration - and a source of hope :)


----------



## Delphine11

Dibdob88 said:


> Hi, I am 46 and just joined this site as I am ttc number 2. I got pregnant while 41 last time and had no problems so I want to try once more so I don't have an only child. This is my first month tcc and all I am doing is monitoring cm. I have been reading the new research about blood groups and as I am blood group A I am feeling positive that my eggs are still ok. I have also been told that if you want a girl you need to dtd well before ovulation as boy sperm swims faster but dies quicker! Myth do you think?

Hi Dibdob :) I hadn't heard of any research about blood groups :o Do you have a link, please?

As for the sperm, yes, I believe 'girl sperm' live longer but swim slower, and 'boy sperm' are faster but have shorter lives. That's why people say that if you want to conceive a boy, you should DTD at ovulation (because the male sperm will beat the female ones to the egg) but if you want a girl, you should BD a few days before ovulation (because then the surving sperm will be female as they're longer-lived so it's more likely to be a female sperm fertilising the egg).


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> ...Battyatty's secret is a younger man! Hehehe JK
> 
> ....Delphi, don't worry about O, as long as it happens its all good, just think that maybe those extra couple of days may actually bring a more mature egg that will be healthier and better for fertilization ;)

Haha! Now a younger man is one thing I DO have! :D My partner is 35 :D

Thank you for your kind words, BBbliss :) I hadn't actually thought about the idea of a more mature egg. That's a very good way of thinking about it. Thank you! I am feeling better now, but it is stressful not knowing what's going on. I've decided to just BD every other day and not do any OPKs because that way I'll be more relaxed. I also don't want to get my partner worried because sometimes I look at him and think he must be worrying but doesn't want to say anything. More for his sake than mine, I wish I could conceive super-fast. I hate to see him disappointed.


----------



## battyatty

hmm interesting about the sperm, makes you think, in life men are generally stronger and quicker, but die younger, and women aren't as strong but live longer!
Anyway if the sperm theory is correct as we BD 2 days before O that would mean I am carrying a girl??? So maybe my dream of twin girls isn't just a crazy fantasy???


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies, I'm sorry to just jump unannounced into your discussion! Only wanted to comment on the male and female sperm-thing, because I did a bunch of research on this years ago, and everything stated that the only way to shift the gender odds one way or the other (naturally) was exactly that...timing BD a few days prior to ov for girls (slower swimmers with longer lives) or BD right around ov for boys (fast little buggers with shorter lives). 

There was also some research that eating alkaline foods help boy sperm survive in a woman's body; acidic foods to help support girl sperm.

Who knows?! But I conceived a girl when I BD 3 days prior to ov, and my sister (who has a gaggle of kids), specifically tried that method to conceive her 2 girls and it worked for her, too, whereas with all her boys they BD right at ov time. 

Sending massive baby dust and best wishes to you all! 
Over and out!


----------



## dmama

Dibdob88 said:


> Hi, I am 46 and just joined this site as I am ttc number 2. I got pregnant while 41 last time and had no problems so I want to try once more so I don't have an only child. This is my first month tcc and all I am doing is monitoring cm. I have been reading the new research about blood groups and as I am blood group A I am feeling positive that my eggs are still ok. I have also been told that if you want a girl you need to dtd well before ovulation as boy sperm swims faster but dies quicker! Myth do you think?

Welcome! I am also 46 ttc #2...planning an IUI soon...possibly an IVF if need be. I also want a sibling for my child...I am also curious about the blood group connection you mentioned!


----------



## dmama

@ battyatty _ welcome back...of course we want you to stick on here! anyone else too that will fall pregnant should stick around..we need the support from those that succeed...we also want to keep up with you and share in the excitement!


----------



## Dibdob88

Hi, sorry I can't post the link as I am too new here. It is on the daily mail web site, search for blood group affecting fertility in the over 40's and see what you get and maybe someone else can post the link.

Interesting about how timing can affect the sex, I will try it next month but I am just starting the 2ww. Makes sense when you think about it though, men rushing to finish first then dying off, lol. 

FC for everyone :dust:


----------



## battyatty

Basically they are saying if you're an A or AB blood group your chances of having good eggs is higher after 35! Hmm interesting idea, but a small test group!
heres a link

Blood group & fertility


----------



## suzie599

thanks battyatty and big congrats to you too!! h&h 9months ahead


----------



## suzie599

BBbliss said:


> Suzie, you are very welcome here, this really is a special thread, all the girls are mature and genuine here... I don't think there's a secret to conceiving but I do think you try to learn as much as you can, be kind to yourself daring the progress and do all you can, that way you'll have no regrets and never feel you lost time... No ttc time is ever lost time, it's a beautiful thing we are doing.
> 
> 
> Battyatty's secret is a younger man! Hehehe JK
> 
> I have a theory about you batty, it was your IUD removal, women are very fertile just after removal and a lot of them get pregnant within the first couple of cycles. I didn't happen for me because my tubes were blocked :( but I have one good tube now :) so we'll see...
> 
> Delphi, don't worry about O, as long as it happens its all good, just think that maybe those extra couple of days may actually bring a more mature egg that will be healthier and better for fertilization ;)

thanks for your kind words BBliss, and you are so right this is a time to take care of ourselves do all we can without over- stressing our bodies and minds, that's how im approaching ttc'ng now, I was obsessive for years!! charting, opk's, bbt ,timing etc and after my last mmc (last year) I thought stop and breathe a while enjoy what I do have, loving partner beautifull daughter who I adore, career I enjoy etc.. so il stalk a while and contribute if I can :)) llots of baby dust to all on here..


----------



## BBbliss

battyatty said:


> Basically they are saying if you're an A or AB blood group your chances of having good eggs is higher after 35! Hmm interesting idea, but a small test group!
> heres a link
> 
> Blood group & fertility

Ummm... I'm typo O and my ovaries a full of eggs... I don't know the quality, that, nobody knows as I haven't had a chance to test them out yet, lol I'm also ovulating every month on CD16/17. We are testing DF this wk!!! I'm really curious to see if we were able to make better swimmers with supps. Fingers crossed and hopefully we are good now:happydance:

Suzie, good attitude:thumbup:

Batty, I hope you are well and not too lonely. This sucks I imagine how you feel, but this is for a better life for you guys. Good luck!


----------



## dmama

BBbliss said:


> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> Basically they are saying if you're an A or AB blood group your chances of having good eggs is higher after 35! Hmm interesting idea, but a small test group!
> heres a link
> 
> Blood group & fertility
> 
> Ummm... I'm typo O and my ovaries a full of eggs... I don't know the quality, that, nobody knows as I haven't had a chance to test them out yet, lol I'm also ovulating every month on CD16/17. We are testing DF this wk!!! I'm really curious to see if we were able to make better swimmers with supps. Fingers crossed and hopefully we are good now:happydance:
> 
> Suzie, good attitude:thumbup:
> 
> Batty, I hope you are well and not too lonely. This sucks I imagine how you feel, but this is for a better life for you guys. Good luck!Click to expand...

Good luck with DF test this week!!!


----------



## Delphine11

battyatty said:


> Basically they are saying if you're an A or AB blood group your chances of having good eggs is higher after 35! Hmm interesting idea, but a small test group!
> heres a link
> 
> Blood group & fertility

Thank you for the link (and Dibdob for the original info). Hmm, my blood group is O.

I wonder if it's anything to do with some conditions being more common amongst certain blood groups? That might affect fertility maybe.


----------



## Delphine11

Good luck with DF's test, BBbliss. I'm not sure how quickly supplements work, but I'm sure they improve health in general, and that can only be good. Every little tweak helps improve your chances, I think.

But sometimes it does feel like a bit of a full-time job trying to conceive :D Suzie is right about not getting obsessed. I try to aim for concentration but not obsession. That having been said, I do find myself dreaming about supplements and BBTs, etc etc, sometimes :D Obviously, my subconscious is still focussed on making a baby even when I'm asleep!


----------



## BBbliss

Delphi, I get the dreams too! I think I started this process as if it were a full time job but I think I have gotten much better, more relaxed, I have surrendered some control and I'm now trying to let things happen. I'm not trying as hard. 

We have him an appointment for Friday, he's been on the supps for about 6wks maybe but only been serious the past 3, i was so hard getting to to understand the importance and efficacy of the supplements. Now he gets it... so lets hope it's been enough time if it all looks good I think I'm going to go on clomid again for nov/dec


----------



## Delphine11

I don't know how long sperm take to mature, but I'm sure taking the supplements will help however long it's been, and it's good to keep an eye on how things are going anyway. I really feel nutrition is important, especially as you get older. I rattle with all the supplements I take. I even have alarms on my phones for some of them.

I'm interested that you're planning to take Clomid. I'm having a weird hormone month (no idea what's going on) and I've been tempted to just go along and get some drugs - any drugs that might help. But I'm also scared of messing my body's natural rhythms up. It's hard to know what to do. I had trouble conceiving my first child and I was really young then. I took Clomid and various hormone shots, but they didn't work. In the end I got pregnant naturally, albeit with the help of a homeopath.

I feel fertility is so fragile when you're in your 40s so I'm worried about taking something and messing a month or more up. May I ask what dose of Clomid you'd be taking? Do you feel it helps? Do you need to take anything else with it to get the egg to be released?

Sorry for all the questions! :D 

Good luck for Friday - keep positive. X


----------



## BBbliss

I think I read it takes 72 days, or something like that, for sperm to mature from a cellular level, but I saw someone on a thread here who got a BFP after only one cycle on the supplements, I mean her DH :)

Delphi, I think my decision is purely because I want to exhaust my every try before IVF, my DF would do it now and was trying to just go for it. I really really want to avoid the cost and roller coaster. I conceived very easy with my 2 but now I had a few challenges. I did one cycle of clomid, but that was the one I found out DF had 0% morphology so that was a waste. I O on my own every month as it looks like I finally have my hormones doing what they are supposed to. I O last week after clomid so it didn't mess up my cycle. I just think if maybe I release more then one egg my chances are higher, since my eggs are older. I'm just going with the flow and always just trying the next step until we get it right :)


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss, I completely understand why you want to try the Clomid. And if you have success with it, I'll be running to my doctor to get some too! :D I think I'm just nervous because last year my cycle was messed up for a few months and that scared me, so now I feel like it's balanced very delicately and I don't want to risk knocking it off balance. 

I have considered trying a small dose of Clomid though (for the same reasons as you - to try to get more eggs) to see what effect that has. If I knew that something had a good chance of helping me conceive, I'd take it like a shot. Some days I even think about IVF (I normally don't think about it as an option as I don't have the money really) because I get fed up and frustrated with the whole TTC thing. It should be so simple! My partner and I even make jokes about it because laughing is better than getting stressed. We were both feeling quite positive today, so that was good. It breaks my heart to see him worried and to know how much he longs for a baby, so to see him smiling and positive was lovely :)

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. I hope everything goes well. I'm sure it's just a case of finding the right thing, the right adjustment, or the right treatment - and that special golden egg. It's there somewhere - and remember, it only takes one single sperm to fertilise it :)


----------



## BBbliss

Delphi, I took the small dose of 50mg a day. That was prob enough for me. I really wish my insurance covered infertility, I'd have loved to had known if indeed I had more eggs last month. 

It sounds like you and your Partner have a great relationship, l think being able to laugh together is a great gift to any union.


----------



## Delphine11

Thank you for putting what dose of Clomid you're taking. That's the dose I was considering when I was investigating it. It seems a sensible dose to try. I'm definitely keeping it as an option.

Yes, being able to laugh together is great - and it really does relieve the stress and worry. Sometimes we make the stupidest jokes and end up curled up with laughter :D I am a bit of a worrier so anything to take my mind off the anxiety is good.

Thinking of you and your DF today and KMFX you get good news.


----------



## BBbliss

Delphi, thank you for that nice note you left on the other thread, I'm always hopeful and do believe in miracles...

Just wanted to give you a quick update. My DFs SA came back much much worse then before. We don't understand how it could. I know the supps haven't had time for a complete new batch but we didn't expect it to be so poor. So we have decided to just go for IVF. Clomid would not make a difference and I don't have 6 months to wait and see if his sperm can improve so it looks like its our only option at the moment and I'm trying to be ok with it. I'm just not ready to jump in next month, and with holidays coming up I think I just want to relax a little, so much has happened already since we started I need a break. It will be nice not to temp or do opts for a couple of months. :)

I hope you are well and you and your DF are still looking at the bright side of things and having some good laughs together still it really is a gift to be able to :)


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss - so sorry about the bad news about your DF's SA :( That must have been crushing. I think you're absolutely right taking a couple of months off. Just relax and be happy together without the awful pressure and worry of TTC and watching every symptom.

Because of my mad cycle this month, I've eased off on the obsessing and have done things like missing taking my BBT and not using OPKs. I do feel calmer because of that, and I actually feel more positive. 

I think your decision to go for IVF and not mess around any longer makes total sense in your situation. At least it should give you a feeling of being a bit more in control - ie things are being done rather than it all being left to chance. I've never had IVF and I can't afford it now, but if I had the money I'd certainly consider it. 

Thank you - my partner and I are still happy and having fun, and trying to relax about TTC. He says "If it's meant to be, it'll happen". I'm a little more anxious than that, but his calmness and confidence have rubbed off on me quite a lot :) I think I'm just very impatient! :D 

Look after yourself and enjoy your holiday from TTC :hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Batty, I've been thinking about you since last night, I hope you are ok. I can't imagine what it must feel like right now, I was on other threads just browsing and I read one of your posts. It feels so sad. I really pray you are ok.


----------



## battyatty

BBbliss said:


> Batty, I've been thinking about you since last night, I hope you are ok. I can't imagine what it must feel like right now, I was on other threads just browsing and I read one of your posts. It feels so sad. I really pray you are ok.

hi bbbriss and all you other wonderful ladies!

well i am now 10+4 and just back in from my second visit to the hospital this week! the scan tuesday showed the sack was irregular and my baba had shrunk even more! now only measuring 4+6

Still nothing happening after spotting for 10 days, so today i was in for my first pill then back friday to be admitted till its over!

i still have full pregnancy symptoms which is really a kick in the teeth, my body just doesn't want to admit defeat!

so anyway i have come to terms with it, and just want it all over now, who knows maybe another miracle at my age and i might be back with another bfp real soon. apparently you're very fertile after a miscarriage!


----------



## Delphine11

battyatty said:


> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> Batty, I've been thinking about you since last night, I hope you are ok. I can't imagine what it must feel like right now, I was on other threads just browsing and I read one of your posts. It feels so sad. I really pray you are ok.
> 
> hi bbbriss and all you other wonderful ladies!
> 
> well i am now 10+4 and just back in from my second visit to the hospital this week! the scan tuesday showed the sack was irregular and my baba had shrunk even more! now only measuring 4+6
> 
> Still nothing happening after spotting for 10 days, so today i was in for my first pill then back friday to be admitted till its over!
> 
> i still have full pregnancy symptoms which is really a kick in the teeth, my body just doesn't want to admit defeat!
> 
> so anyway i have come to terms with it, and just want it all over now, who knows maybe another miracle at my age and i might be back with another bfp real soon. apparently you're very fertile after a miscarriage!Click to expand...

There aren't enough words, batty :( :( :(

I'm so, so sorry to hear your news. I had no idea as I mainly just stay here on this thread and a couple of others. 

I really believe that another miracle is possible for you - you are obviously still fertile. I don't believe for one moment that was your last chance. I really don't. I hope you can get through this and that everything is over soon and in the best way it could be for you.

Sending you all my sympathies - and a huge, huge virtual hug :hugs: I'll be thinking of you XX


----------



## BBbliss

Batty, I'm so so so very sorry for your loss. As Delphi said, there are not enough words... We feel your loss and are sadden by it. I pray you find yourself in good health and can start over soon. 

You must be missing your DF by your side too, I'm sure he wants nothing more than to be with you now. 

Hugs my BnB friend


----------



## battyatty

Well girls I'm having breakfast in bed at the hospital. Was admitted yesterday and started on the pills. Well I passed everything very easily with nothing more than a few cramps! The midwives have all been so wonderful and kind. They gave me a really beautiful little white box to take home.... I think if the weather permits I shall climb Mount Callan and bury my baby up there. The views are spectacular with the Atlantic Ocean for company.... I think it will give me peace....
To all you wonderful ladies who have been so supportive and kind I wish you all happy and healthy babies. Bless you all x


----------



## BBbliss

This brought tears to my eyes...I'm so sorry

Hang in there(hugs)


----------



## Delphine11

Batty, your idea about Mount Callan is beautiful. I too had tears in my eyes reading what you wrote.

I hope you're recovering physically at least. I wish you peace and strength to get through this. I can't imagine what it must be like.

All my sympathies and love go out to you XX


----------



## suzie599

Battatty not been on for a while so saddened to read of your loss, I just wanted to send you some good will thoughts and say that you will get through this ,,its so hard but you will. God bless and take care,,xx suzie


----------



## dmama

batty - so very sad to hear your news....sending healing thoughts and hugs


----------



## battyatty

Hello ladies Im back, damn its very quiet in here, are you all out christmas shopping?
I needed a little break, but I have started BBTing again, so here we go again!
HO HO HO, Merry Christmas x


----------



## dmama

battyatty said:


> Hello ladies Im back, damn its very quiet in here, are you all out christmas shopping?
> I needed a little break, but I have started BBTing again, so here we go again!
> HO HO HO, Merry Christmas x

Batty...so glad you are back! Yes the thread has been quiet!
Hope the charting goes well...
In the meanwhile, I have had a chemical from an IUI and waiting to do another round :wacko:


----------



## battyatty

dmama said:


> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies Im back, damn its very quiet in here, are you all out christmas shopping?
> I needed a little break, but I have started BBTing again, so here we go again!
> HO HO HO, Merry Christmas x
> 
> Batty...so glad you are back! Yes the thread has been quiet!
> Hope the charting goes well...
> In the meanwhile, I have had a chemical from an IUI and waiting to do another round :wacko:Click to expand...

OH dmama I am so sorry, It must be very hard to have a cmc after all that hard work! You must of been so excited by your BFP to have it dashed so so soon....

My chart is all over, I am still bleeding on and off, still getting over the flue, 8 days now and the chances this month between all that are not great, but better than I thought it would be..... I started to chart only to see what was happening, never thinking that I would get the chance to BD. What with DF working in another country, But he surprised me and turned up at the door! Short 2 day visit, but oh I was so happy! I hadn't seen him in 5 weeks. It was hard going through the mmc all alone. My poor DF nearly lost his new job, trying to cope with it all and not being able to be near me..... He will be home for Christmas, best present I could ask for!

Anyway onward s and upwards they say.....


----------



## BBbliss

Hello girls! Batty I like your attitude! It's good to see you back and trying again. It must have been so hard without your man next to you, but it sounds like you are very connected regardless of the distance. 

Dmama, so sorry for your chemical but at the same time I'd see it as a positive that your body is still working and trying to make it happen

I'm charting only to keep an eye on things as well. With DF's poor sperm with have no chance. We have an appointment to see a new RE on January 2nd to see how we can start the IVF process. I'm more relaxed now and just going to let life takes its turns. I started to think it will be ok if it doesn't work out. It's just sad for DF who's dream is to have a child of his own. I'm still doing my part, he's an amazing man and deserves it.


----------



## Delphine11

Glad you're back, batty. I know it can't have been easy going through all that without your partner. 

dmama - did you use injectables with your IUI? It sounds like you did something right even though it sadly ended in a CP. It means things are working, at least.

BBbliss - I'm very pleased you've got an RE appointment. It'll give you information, I hope, and more options. I completely sympathise with your wish to give your DF a child. As you know, my partner doesn't have any children either, and I'm mainly doing all this for him because he'd make a wonderful father.

As for me, I'm feeling more optimistic than I was a few weeks ago. I got so frustrated because my cycle, which had previously been fine, decided that it was a great idea to mess me around just when I'm TTC! Reading on the internet, I see that that's not uncommon. Maybe it's stress? I think we ladies sometimes put a lot of pressure on ourselves when we're TTC. So I'm trying to relax now. My AF is late this month but I think that's more of the cycle madness and because I've been tired and busy at work. I've also had some personal stress with my ex *sigh*

I'm still TTC naturally, but I've added in magnesium to my list of supplements, having read good things about it online. I am starting to think about other options though, but I'd have to pay to go privately and I'm worried that there's no-one good to see locally (I live in the back of beyond). Also, I'm quite an independent person and I like to sort things myself. I'm trying not to be impatient but it's very hard!

Nice to see this thread active again :)


----------



## dmama

thanks ladies...I also think that there is still some hope, but I really don't think we can keep trying too much longer...time (and money) is about run out, so I hope the next one works, or I don't know what we will do...trying to not stress and be grateful for what I do have...

bbliss... hope the upcoming appointment brings good news... I guess men also feel the way we do when the thought of donor creeps in....you want to have your own child, but I know they say if you used donor (egg or sperm) you'd still love the child as much...is he open to that at all?

delphine...I think stress can affect our cycles...I am glad you feel more optimistic though...I hope that translates into feeling more relaxed...I know money is always a factor... I relate to wanting work things out yourself...I hope that you'll be able to do that, but I think it is okay to also give yourself a time point at which you are open to seeking help because at our age, so many things come into play that time is of the essence. 

I don't know exactly when I will cycle again, but hopefully some time in Dec/Jan...depending on AF and the clinic's holiday schedules.....

Baby dust ladies!


----------



## BBbliss

Dmama, we have talked about our hopes and expectations with IVF and we have decided we would not be doing donor egg or sperm. I already have kids and he is ok if it doesn't work out. He's a sweetheart and a drama free partner. He's a special man :)

Please let us know of any news on you journey 

Thinking of all you girls, hugs


----------



## keepingfaith4

I am 50 in 4 months. I have been trying/waiting for several years. Blood test show low progesterone levels etc and post menopausal. I am not giving up... God has the last say.. Stay encouraged..


----------



## Delphine11

Hi, keepingfaith4 :)

The female body can be a frustrating thing, can't it? I never think it's fair that men can go on being fertile into old age, but women's biological clock keeps ticking away. It puts pressure on, however much we try not to stress.

Just wanted to say hello to you and all the other ladies here. I'm having a bit of a weepy day and it's nice to come here and see that we're all in this together. :)


----------



## BBbliss

I just wrote this long message and lost it... Ugh

Delphine, thank you for the nice note you left me on the other thread. That was really nice and more so because it came from you :)

I had no idea you were having a bad day yourself and I just wanted to give you a hug. I hope you are feeling better. This really is so up and down isn't it?

Btw I also had drama with the ex recently so that just added to the mix. Moving on now. 

Keepingfaith, that's what matters in the end, that we believe in a higher power and never loose faith!


----------



## Delphine11

Thank you for the hug, BBbliss. I saw your post when I was getting ready for work this morning and it cheered me up :) Work has been getting to me a bit what with people announcing pregnancies and so many of them not being planned and seeming to happen so easily *sigh*

I _am_ feeling better this evening. Been laughing with my partner, and feeling a lot more relaxed.


----------



## tryin2make1

Hi Bravemum, Sorry but long post coming ..........

I am 47 on the 28th of this month and well i had given up about 6 months ago when i actually got a job and if thats not hardenough i also found out in August that i am now lactose intolerant and well i walk up to 50 miles a week and well never thought about it. So when i got my period on the 11th of this month pregnancy was something that never crossed my mind until my period which i thought it was has been so light for 2 days and i have had light brown/redy-brown discharge on and off which i am beginning to think is actually spotting and its 11 days today and i still have light brown cm . I have doctors tomorrow afternoon so am going to say to her that i think this maybe peri-menopause and see what she says but my tummy is so bloated and had low down that im not sure she will buy that. i had all bloods done in august as i thought that i had hit menopause then but all tests came back as a Big NO !! so we will see will let you all know..


----------



## BBbliss

tryin2make1 said:


> Hi Bravemum, Sorry but long post coming ..........
> 
> I am 47 on the 28th of this month and well i had given up about 6 months ago when i actually got a job and if thats not hardenough i also found out in August that i am now lactose intolerant and well i walk up to 50 miles a week and well never thought about it. So when i got my period on the 11th of this month pregnancy was something that never crossed my mind until my period which i thought it was has been so light for 2 days and i have had light brown/redy-brown discharge on and off which i am beginning to think is actually spotting and its 11 days today and i still have light brown cm . I have doctors tomorrow afternoon so am going to say to her that i think this maybe peri-menopause and see what she says but my tummy is so bloated and had low down that im not sure she will buy that. i had all bloods done in august as i thought that i had hit menopause then but all tests came back as a Big NO !! so we will see will let you all know..


Good luck with your appointment! Let us know what's going on. I hope it's good news for you. Fingers crossed!


----------



## dmama

trying....hope the news is good ---

Just want to wish us all a great Holiday and Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## Rahni

Hello Ive just joined here I'm 48 and just started TTC... I married my sweetheart this year and I have two children a girl 17 and a boy 13 to a previous marriage. I would dearly love to have a baby with my husband who has no children of his own, however I have type 2 diabetes so Im not sure what the future will bring us...Im currently 11 days late but not really expecting anything. I tested on the first day AF was due but got a bfn so crossed fingers I will have some good news tomorrow or the next day when I plan to test again.


----------



## Delphine11

Hi Rahni :)

Good Luck! Do keep us updated. 

I totally understand your wish to give your husband a child. My partner has no children of his own either, and I so much want to get pregnant and give him the child he deserves.

Fingers crossed for you and all the ladies here. Let's hope the coming year brings us some good luck!

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to everyone! :xmas9:


----------



## Shari5037

Hi There,
I'm new to this site. I am 45 and we have been trying to conceive for just a short time, 5 months. I have been pregnant once since starting this journey, but lost the pregnancy within weeks. I am about to begin my second round of Clomid, followed with Ivermectin injection. I am hoping to find others who understand the stress and up and down emotions of trying to conceive at 45+. I had to see a different doctor at the Fertility Clinic yesterday, who was "so kind" to remind me that my chances of conceiving were 10% or less. No sensitivity about how she said it all. Thank you for reading this post and I hope to hear back from someone.


----------



## Delphine11

Hi Shari5037 :)

Yes, doctors can be so pessimistic. I saw one on an unrelated matter and happened to mention that I was TTC and she was really positive - it gave me a real boost. But I'm still very nervous about seeing the doctor at my local surgery because firstly, I'm worried they won't help, and secondly, I'm worrying that they'll put such a downer on everything it'll stress me out. I really do think some doctors are very dismissive if you're above a certain age.

The up and down emotions are a real rollercoaster, I find. One day I'll be feeling fine and really optimistic, but another day I can't stop thinking about how different things were when I was younger, and wondering if the few hiccups I've had with my cycle are a sign of getting old in a reproductive way (in myself I feel about 30 :D).

Is Clomid the first treatment you've tried? 

I'm sorry you had a miscarriage - so sad and so disappointing for you. I had a CP and that was bad enough because you get all your hopes up and then they turn to nothing. 

Can I ask - did you get pregnant on the Clomid or did that happen naturally before you started it? I'm thinking of maybe trying Clomid myself so I'm out for all the info I can get, if you don't mind me asking, of course.


----------



## suzie599

Hi Shari,
just wanted to wish you luck in ur ttc journey, im 46 myself with a 14 year old girl, lost 2 pregnancies in last 4 years and at the ntnp stage (what will be will be),its a difficult time for some and not so for others,dont be disheartened as there are a lot of success stories out there for older mums.. gd luck xx


----------



## BBbliss

so i just came from IVF clinic where they told me they would not take me unless I use donor eggs and it doesn't matter that my hormones and follicle count look like I'm 20 years old on paper, or that I don't look my age, my eggs are still old and 91% of them are not good. 

the truth is they don't want to take any chances of having their success rate go down, that's the truth.

this was not what i expected from them, I just said to my DF "good thing he's not an oncologist" imagine what he would tell people "your chances are not good, don't waste your time with treatment"

we are not done yet, we are going back to my original RE and see what he says.


----------



## suzie599

gd luck bbliss!! don't be disheartened by narrow mindedness x


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss, I replied to you properly in the other thread you posted in (the acupuncture one, I think it was). Sorry - the holidays have my brain all over the place! :D

Definitely get away from that doctor and his negativity. He seems to care more about his stats than about you.


----------



## BBbliss

Delphine, I'm so grateful for your kindness, for taking the time and leaving me your opinion. You are absolutely right! I was so angry, for two days that's all I thought about. Right this minute I have a friend who is 44 and got pregnant without even trying, but of course I forgot to tell him that. I loved your post, I showed it to DF and he agreed. It's good to hear from other's perspectives so we can more clearly put it down on paper. DF is going to demand they drop what we still owe them and maybe even a refund. 

Thank you again! I hope you are doing well. You and I are NOT DONE! and as far as I know, my stats are remarkable, so much so he kept asking if I had excessive body hair, acne, ovary pain, I have read enough to know why he was asking...he thought with my AFC and AMH I MUST have PCOS, but I don't! my follicles are real eggs and not cysts. HE lost the opportunity to make his clinic's statistics improve.

Thank you DEL!


----------



## BabyGriffin14

Hello, everybody!
I've been reading several threads here for the last week and decided to join today.

Here is my story:

I'm currently 44 and will be 45 in March. My husband is 31 and will be 32 in February. I have a daughter that is 26, and two sons, ages 21 and 16. My husband has none. This past August, I used up all of my savings and borrowed money from Care Credit to have my tubal ligation reversed. We've been steady trying every month since then. 

I've gone through 4 cycles of Femara with no luck and this month my ob/gyn refused to give me a refill because he said I'm obviously ovulating based on my temps, opks, and a progesterone test.

My cycles have gone from a solid 28 days to between 25 and 27. My Luteal Phase this month was barely ten days, down from 12-14. After finding the research on this website, I've started a B-6 and B-12 regimen to add to my prenatals, folic acid, and COQ10 in hopes I can get back to a longer LP. I've ordered the B-50 complex to switch to, but it hasn't shipped yet and I wanted to go ahead and get started, so I grabbed what I could from Walmart on CD1. 

I am currently on CD3. My FSH is pretty good, but my AMH was very poor. I know my odds are horrible at my age, but I really am hopeful that we will have our baby.


----------



## Wish4another1

welcome babygriffin14!!! I am new here too. I am 40 - be 41 in April my husband is 39 will be 40 in October... I have two girls 17,22 and my hubby doesn't have any - we have been trying since April 2013 (married 30 March)
we have been tested but aren't doing IVF - dr wasn't positive - I have very low AMH first test was .18 :growlmad: and the second test was .38 - my hubby has great sperm count 200+ million but 0 morphology... so we need a miracle!! :happydance: I am just getting started on the journey - but not giving up!! We are both taking lots of supplements and vitamins...
I wish you all the baby dust in the world!!! Good Luck!!


----------



## BBbliss

welcome babyG, Hi wish4, it looks like we all here have very similar backgrounds with grown children and partners who have no kids. Aren't we angels? seriously, heroes even for trying. HUGS! :)

I went to my original RE yesterday and went over our chances and at my age, they are only 5%, but DF has decided it's worth it, that's when I realized how much he really wants a child. It's going to be incredibly expensive and it's not a rout I wanted to take. I know how old my eggs are blah blah blah, but still, I ovulate on my own, my AMH is over 5. but even with one blocked tube I think I would have gotten something by now, the problem really now is DF's sperm at low count and 0 morph, so yes I need a miracle too :( 

I keep praying I'll get that miracle before the IVF but my time is running out. it looks like we are ready to get started with it.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hello ladies.. I'm in the same situation. I'm 46 he is 39 We've tried to conceieve for 2 years and too many loses to count on 2 hands. Its devasting and crushing beyond words. We don't have insurance nor the funds to get any assistence. I cried so hard the other day with ANOTHER MC.. I'm throwing in the towel. My heart is breaking.. Its time to let reality kick in and realize its too late for me.

I wish ALL you lovely ladies all the hope in the world with bizzillion baby dust wishes too. I just can't go through this anymore. I'm strong but I just can't go through this anymore. My heart goes out to each and everyone of you. I hope and pray you ALL get your little bundles of Joy. :hugs:


----------



## suzie599

hoping&praying ,,im so sorry for your losses didn't want t read and run xx


----------



## Wish4another1

hoping and praying
my heart is breaking for you and your hubby... it is understandable how heartbroken you are... I would be the same... I will be saying prayers for you and your broken heart...:cry:


----------



## BBbliss

hopin&prayn, how devastating it must be to be in your shoes, while some never ever even get to see a BFP, I think its worse to have the loses. i hope you are feeling better 

sending prayers <3


----------



## suzie599

hi are any of u actively trying or are u all ntnp or waiting for ivf etc, anyone in ttww??


----------



## BBbliss

I'm still always trying! Will be ovulating within a few days, but starting IVF next cycle :(


----------



## suzie599

BBbliss said:


> I'm still always trying! Will be ovulating within a few days, but starting IVF next cycle :(

gd luck with this month bbliss!! hopefully you wont need ivf next month!! im currently on dpo2 used opk this cycle(first time in nearly a year) timed it really well!! hey ho in for another stressful two week!! but oh wont it be worth it if it was a bfp!! sending you lots and lots of baby dust :flower:


----------



## tryin2make1

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Hello ladies.. I'm in the same situation. I'm 46 he is 39 We've tried to conceieve for 2 years and too many loses to count on 2 hands. Its devasting and crushing beyond words. We don't have insurance nor the funds to get any assistence. I cried so hard the other day with ANOTHER MC.. I'm throwing in the towel. My heart is breaking.. Its time to let reality kick in and realize its too late for me.
> 
> I wish ALL you lovely ladies all the hope in the world with bizzillion baby dust wishes too. I just can't go through this anymore. I'm strong but I just can't go through this anymore. My heart goes out to each and everyone of you. I hope and pray you ALL get your little bundles of Joy. :hugs:


Hi Hun i hope you dont mind me answering your post....

I am just turned 47 and my to be hubby is 50 this feb. We had been actively trying for the last 6 years with 11 mc's ( 4 of which were twin pregnancies) i had had enough around sept last year. 
So we forgot about it i was still taking B Vit Complex as its good for our bodies after 45 years old and in dec my doc felt that i was heading into peri-menopause so recommended i took HRT to which i refused. Came home that day and googled what a natural alternative would be and i came across Natural Progesterone Cream to be used after ov until either spotting or start of period. Well i ordered some and used when it arrived and have used it since then but what i didnt know that if you are having unprotected sex and still ov'ting the natural progesterone cream helps the egg implant so least to say i was so so suprised and as i sit typing this reply to you i am actually 5 weeks pregnant TOTAL shock :shock:.

All i can say is please just give up and let it happen , i used to read that all the time and read others getting pregnant that way and thinking that will never happen for me but it HAS and it DOES .
I wish you all the best xx


----------



## tryin2make1

Wish4another1 said:


> welcome babygriffin14!!! I am new here too. I am 40 - be 41 in April my husband is 39 will be 40 in October... I have two girls 17,22 and my hubby doesn't have any - we have been trying since April 2013 (married 30 March)
> we have been tested but aren't doing IVF - dr wasn't positive - I have very low AMH first test was .18 :growlmad: and the second test was .38 - my hubby has great sperm count 200+ million but 0 morphology... so we need a miracle!! :happydance: I am just getting started on the journey - but not giving up!! We are both taking lots of supplements and vitamins...
> I wish you all the baby dust in the world!!! Good Luck!!

Hi hun i am 47 and have two daughters by a previous marriage aged 21 and 19 and am with a new partner of nearly 7 years, 6 of those we were actively trying but since set last year i had had enough and we stopped trying. doctor says in dec that she thinks im peri-menopausal and tried to get me to take HRT but i wouldnt. Googled for a natural remedy when i got home and found natual progesterone cream on Serenity well springs website and well i am now sitting here 5 weeks pregnant , feeling shattered with very painful boobs and gagging but Pregnant non the less i just gave up trying still taking the Vit B complex but using the progesterone cream after ov has made all the difference.
I just wanted you to know that even tho i too have had 11 mc's in the time we were trying and gave up it is possible that when you dont think about it and forget about trying it really does work !!!
Good Luck honey in whatever you deeide xx


----------



## Wish4another1

"Googled for a natural remedy when i got home and found natual progesterone cream on Serenity well springs website and well i am now sitting here 5 weeks pregnant"

trying - I went on their website and bought the natural progesterone myself - I have thought for the last several months that my problem was after O... I will be interested to try it - if I didn't catch the egg this month.. 
I am going to keep trying until the DH and I decide its too much... 
thanks so much for telling me your story - every success story gives me hope!! :hugs:


----------



## tryin2make1

Honey you are so welcome and hey dont think about just enjoy each other and test for Ov as soon as you have Ov'd use the natural progesterone cream and hopefully we will see a BFP coming from you soon xx Good Luck honey xx


----------



## BBbliss

TRYING! I'm so happy for you! thank you for sharing, I tell you, this is my favorite thread, the most loving, hopeful and deserving ladies are all here.

I'll be praying for your healthy baby :)


----------



## BabyGriffin14

I had typed up a nice long reply from my post last week, but then I got busy at work and it disappeared.

I didn't mean to just pop in and take off, but I've been sick off and on since before Christmas and I got sidelined by a horrible stomach virus this past Wednesday night. Hopefully, I'll have enough time to rebuild some immunity before the next go round.

I've been taking B vitamins since CD1(missing two days because of the virus) and am now on CD8. I suspect my O day may come early because the OPKs are getting darker earlier. Hopefully this is a good thing since my Luteal Phase has been getting shorter and shorter. I also noticed that my period was shorter this time, but I don't know if it's because of my age or taking the B's.

Anyway, baby dust and good luck to everyone!


----------



## dmama

tryin2make1 said:


> Honey you are so welcome and hey dont think about just enjoy each other and test for Ov as soon as you have Ov'd use the natural progesterone cream and hopefully we will see a BFP coming from you soon xx Good Luck honey xx

Trying - You have GOT to stay on here and keep us posted about your progress--PLEASE!!!! You have given such hope! Praying for your little bean!

BTW what brand of the vitamins are you using?


----------



## Wish4another1

Dmama - I cannot order the cream because I'm in US... Bummer :-(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

tryin2make1 said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies.. I'm in the same situation. I'm 46 he is 39 We've tried to conceieve for 2 years and too many loses to count on 2 hands. Its devasting and crushing beyond words. We don't have insurance nor the funds to get any assistence. I cried so hard the other day with ANOTHER MC.. I'm throwing in the towel. My heart is breaking.. Its time to let reality kick in and realize its too late for me.
> 
> I wish ALL you lovely ladies all the hope in the world with bizzillion baby dust wishes too. I just can't go through this anymore. I'm strong but I just can't go through this anymore. My heart goes out to each and everyone of you. I hope and pray you ALL get your little bundles of Joy. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Hi Hun i hope you dont mind me answering your post....
> 
> I am just turned 47 and my to be hubby is 50 this feb. We had been actively trying for the last 6 years with 11 mc's ( 4 of which were twin pregnancies) i had had enough around sept last year.
> So we forgot about it i was still taking B Vit Complex as its good for our bodies after 45 years old and in dec my doc felt that i was heading into peri-menopause so recommended i took HRT to which i refused. Came home that day and googled what a natural alternative would be and i came across Natural Progesterone Cream to be used after ov until either spotting or start of period. Well i ordered some and used when it arrived and have used it since then but what i didnt know that if you are having unprotected sex and still ov'ting the natural progesterone cream helps the egg implant so least to say i was so so suprised and as i sit typing this reply to you i am actually 5 weeks pregnant TOTAL shock :shock:.
> 
> All i can say is please just give up and let it happen , i used to read that all the time and read others getting pregnant that way and thinking that will never happen for me but it HAS and it DOES .
> I wish you all the best xxClick to expand...


Thank you for your response and CONGRATULATIONS!! Thats Awesome news. Unfortunately we are no longer together. My bf and I have been through too much to repair. I have done some research and I do believe I found the culprit. Low progesterone.... Bingo... But its too late now. I am going to start taking B 6 daily. Im going back to the doctor to get my levels checked for sure.. Im just going to start focusing on losing weight and eating healthier. Not put my life on hold just start living. 
If its meant to be it will be.. :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank You Ladies for your responses. Unfortunately Me and my Bf has split up... Im just going to focus on me now. Getting back in shape, diet etc. Im doing better, even though I have my days too. No since in sulking. I will be stronger because of this.

I wish you All loads of babydust... I will check in time to time. I hope to hear good news soon ;)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

tryin2make1 said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies.. I'm in the same situation. I'm 46 he is 39 We've tried to conceieve for 2 years and too many loses to count on 2 hands. Its devasting and crushing beyond words. We don't have insurance nor the funds to get any assistence. I cried so hard the other day with ANOTHER MC.. I'm throwing in the towel. My heart is breaking.. Its time to let reality kick in and realize its too late for me.
> 
> I wish ALL you lovely ladies all the hope in the world with bizzillion baby dust wishes too. I just can't go through this anymore. I'm strong but I just can't go through this anymore. My heart goes out to each and everyone of you. I hope and pray you ALL get your little bundles of Joy. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Hi Hun i hope you dont mind me answering your post....
> 
> I am just turned 47 and my to be hubby is 50 this feb. We had been actively trying for the last 6 years with 11 mc's ( 4 of which were twin pregnancies) i had had enough around sept last year.
> So we forgot about it i was still taking B Vit Complex as its good for our bodies after 45 years old and in dec my doc felt that i was heading into peri-menopause so recommended i took HRT to which i refused. Came home that day and googled what a natural alternative would be and i came across Natural Progesterone Cream to be used after ov until either spotting or start of period. Well i ordered some and used when it arrived and have used it since then but what i didnt know that if you are having unprotected sex and still ov'ting the natural progesterone cream helps the egg implant so least to say i was so so suprised and as i sit typing this reply to you i am actually 5 weeks pregnant TOTAL shock :shock:.
> 
> All i can say is please just give up and let it happen , i used to read that all the time and read others getting pregnant that way and thinking that will never happen for me but it HAS and it DOES .
> I wish you all the best xxClick to expand...


Thank you for your response and CONGRATULATIONS!! Thats Awesome news. Unfortunately we are no longer together. My bf and I have been through too much to repair. I have done some research and I do believe I found the culprit. Low progesterone.... Bingo... But its too late now. I am going to start taking B 6 daily. Im going back to the doctor to get my levels checked for sure.. Im just going to start focusing on losing weight and eating healthier. Not put my life on hold just start living. 
If its meant to be it will be.. :)


----------



## BBbliss

hopin&paryin, I'm so sorry you and your BF broke-up. Don't loose your faith, sometimes the universe reserves the best for last, you never know what could be just around the corner for you. I hope you are feeling better today. hugs


----------



## tryin2make1

Ladies i wish i had better news but i lost the little bean yesterday 5 wks 3dys but not giving up will keep going and use the progesterone cream right after ov instead of a little later - keep going and we will all get there eventually.
Loking up and forward no good getting upset its not gonna change it so on we go to another playful try !! xx


----------



## Wish4another1

Ladies i wish i had better news but i lost the little bean yesterday 5 wks 3dys but not giving up will keep going and use the progesterone cream right after ov instead of a little later - keep going and we will all get there eventually.
Loking up and forward no good getting upset its not gonna change it so on we go to another playful try !! xx


Trying - I am so sorry about your loss... I love your attitude!! :) 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyGriffin14

I'm going to see my ob/gyn this afternoon for my yearly check up. I had my tubal reversal back in August, so we've been diligently trying to conceive for the last six months. I think I am going to ask for an HSG to make sure my tubes are clear and hope like hell my insurance will pay for it. I'm also going to discuss my ever shortening luteal phase.

Is there anything else I should ask about? He's already referred me to an RE, but since my insurance doesn't cover infertility, it's not really an option at this time.


----------



## Wish4another1

babygriffin - I have called and requested an appointment with my dr - since she is a family dr she might refer me to a ob-gyn...i don't know...but I am going to ask about getting some progesterone for after I ovulate... I have short cycles (23 days) and my LP is short too - AND I spot for about 3-5 days before my AF really starts...pointing to hormone levels are off... that is what it seems anyway - I guess she will tell me

I went to the FE - it wasn't a great experience and hubby and I decided we would go natural with God and if it happens it happens...


----------



## BBbliss

tryin, I'm so sorry, I really hope for a different experience for you soon. LOVE the attitude! good things will come!


----------



## suzie599

big hugs to you trying, I feel for you x


----------



## Delphine11

Sorry - I've not been here for ages, but the first thing to say is a :hugs: for Tryin'. Such sad news. 

I've finally arranged blood tests with my doctor, but now, of course, I'm nervous about what the results will be. She was very keen to do a AMH test but I really only wanted her to check my hormones to make sure they were balanced. 

I've had a lot of stuff going on this past month and I'd missed a period. So depressing to do that and get a BFN. But my cycle's back on track now, I hope, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I'll ovulate OK. Am I the only person who talks to their ovaries? :D "Come on! A nice healthy egg, please. You can do it - I know you can" That kind of thing!


----------



## Delphine11

Wish4another1 said:


> babygriffin - I have called and requested an appointment with my dr - since she is a family dr she might refer me to a ob-gyn...i don't know...but I am going to ask about getting some progesterone for after I ovulate... I have short cycles (23 days) and my LP is short too - AND I spot for about 3-5 days before my AF really starts...pointing to hormone levels are off... that is what it seems anyway - I guess she will tell me
> 
> I went to the FE - it wasn't a great experience and hubby and I decided we would go natural with God and if it happens it happens...

I had that spotting too. It was bad about a year ago, but Vit B6 and Vitex seems to have stopped it. I used to spot for about 4 days before my period started. This month it was one day, other months it's been no days at all. I found that the VitB6 and Vitex also extended my luteal phase. My cycles were 23- 25 days but are now longer (26-31). I think hormonal imbalances are pretty common as we get older. Still annoying and frustrating though.


----------



## BabyGriffin14

I saw my ob/gyn this past Friday. He wants us to attend an infertility seminar done by a local specialist group and once I start my next cycle, I'm to go in and have blood drawn for another AMH(.18 5 months ago) and FSH(very good last year), plus thyroid and some other tests. After we get those results, we'll set up the HSG. 

I really hope we got a good egg this cycle and when I go back it's with a BFP instead. I'm CD16/1DPO today, so please cross your fingers and send me good vibes that we get our baby this time.


----------



## BBbliss

Delphi, good luck with your blood tests. It's so unpredictable every time. I had mine done 7 months ago and I'm holding on to those results, I confess I'm afraid to see what it is now but my RE has not requested new ones and I'm glad :)
When do you get them back?

BabyG, fingers crossed for you!i feel the same, every month I hope I get that BFP just so I don't have to do IVF :(


----------



## Delphine11

Hi BBbliss :)

Thank you for the good luck wishes. I must admit I'm very nervous - particularly about the AMH. I mainly asked for tests in case I had a hormonal imbalance. I thought it would be good to know for sure rather than to guess, but my doctor wanted to do a fertility screen. 

She wants to do the tests on CD21 so that's not until early Feb, then I have no idea how long I'll have to wait for the results. I'm guessing a week maybe.

I'm my usual mix of positivity and worry :D If there's a possible baby to be made, I'm going to try darn hard to make it! 

(That sounded like I'm BDing all the time! :haha: I just meant I'm determined to try everything to see if I can tweak my chances and get things right to conceive and I'm not going to give in without a fight)

Did you find a better specialist? How are things going for you? I've not been here so much recently (busy at work) so sorry if I've missed an update from you. I hope all's well with you.


----------



## BBbliss

Delphine, that's the spirit! I feel the same way, I'm willing to try try try. I think it will be good to know where you stand with your hormones, you'll see. If they want to do CD21 I think it's so they can test your progesterone. I never had mine done but I hope having my temps up consistently after o is a sign its all working well. I think I'm 4dpo but this month it's been hard to temp, I just got home from a business trip and waking up at odd hours. I'm trying not to think about it. 

Well, I sat down with my RE and we are going to go ahead with IVF, that is if I don't get BFP before ;) they still want to run a couple of tests and that's putting us to start treatment in March. I initially was bummed and wanted it sooner, but you know what, that way it gives my body another cycle to try for a miracle on its own. My DF has been taking his vitamins for over 3 months now so I hope it has done something to his sperm. 

Let's keep our fingers crossed. I'm thinking of you too :)


----------



## BabyGriffin14

I can't remember if I told you guys that I'd been really sick from about a week before Christmas(first strep, then upper respiratory, then flu, then a stomach virus. Anyway, I was on antibiotics, pain meds, steroids, phenergan, lomotil, and cough syrup. I've been "well" for about two weeks. Then yesterday at 3DPO, I developed a horrible headache that was present from the time I woke up until I went to bed last night. It was accompanied by nausea and diarrhea. Today I feel mostly fine again. I have a little bit of cramping in my back and a waves of nausea off and on. I don't know if I'm sick again or these are just TWW phantom symptoms. 

Do you ladies think that all of the meds I was on for the last month could have hurt my cycle? I just know I'm so sick of being sick and you would think with all of my supplements, I'd have built up some kind of decent immunity.
Sorry for the whining. I just really don't have anyone else to talk about my worries with.


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Delphine, that's the spirit! I feel the same way, I'm willing to try try try. I think it will be good to know where you stand with your hormones, you'll see. If they want to do CD21 I think it's so they can test your progesterone. I never had mine done but I hope having my temps up consistently after o is a sign its all working well. I think I'm 4dpo but this month it's been hard to temp, I just got home from a business trip and waking up at odd hours. I'm trying not to think about it.
> 
> Well, I sat down with my RE and we are going to go ahead with IVF, that is if I don't get BFP before ;) they still want to run a couple of tests and that's putting us to start treatment in March. I initially was bummed and wanted it sooner, but you know what, that way it gives my body another cycle to try for a miracle on its own. My DF has been taking his vitamins for over 3 months now so I hope it has done something to his sperm.
> 
> Let's keep our fingers crossed. I'm thinking of you too :)

Thank you :hugs: Your ovulation chart is beautiful :) Don't worry about the temping. When I first started I never missed a single day, but now I don't stress about it (unless it's around mid-cycle) because, hey, we're not perfect and sometimes we deserve a break.

I think March is a good time to start IVF :) As you say, it gives you that little extra time. Also, I'm thinking about Spring and Easter and new life :) Plus your DF's vitamins will have had that extra chance to do their job. Every little thing helps. Even a tiny improvement is a positive thing.

I asked my doctor to check all my hormones and she said she'd do a 'full screen'. She did seem a little obsessed with my AMH, which was frustrating, because I felt like saying "Look! I know it'll be cr*p, so why depress me?" I asked for blood tests to check that my hormones were all in balance. The AMH I can't change, but I'd be really annoyed if there was some hormone imbalance that was stopping me conceiving, and that could have been sorted easily. I was also a bit annoyed she said I couldn't have any Clomid "because I was ovulating". At this stage, any (moderate) help would be welcome as far as I'm concerned. I even googled mini IVF today!

And as for miracles - I pray that there'll be* lots* of those in 2014 :dust:


----------



## Delphine11

BabyGriffin14 said:


> I can't remember if I told you guys that I'd been really sick from about a week before Christmas(first strep, then upper respiratory, then flu, then a stomach virus. Anyway, I was on antibiotics, pain meds, steroids, phenergan, lomotil, and cough syrup. I've been "well" for about two weeks. Then yesterday at 3DPO, I developed a horrible headache that was present from the time I woke up until I went to bed last night. It was accompanied by nausea and diarrhea. Today I feel mostly fine again. I have a little bit of cramping in my back and a waves of nausea off and on. I don't know if I'm sick again or these are just TWW phantom symptoms.
> 
> Do you ladies think that all of the meds I was on for the last month could have hurt my cycle? I just know I'm so sick of being sick and you would think with all of my supplements, I'd have built up some kind of decent immunity.
> Sorry for the whining. I just really don't have anyone else to talk about my worries with.

Hi :) Yes, I think that medication could mess up your cycle temporarily. Also, just being ill can do that. Cycles are sensitive things. I remember stuff like exams messing them up, and holidays, and stress and tummy bugs - everything. It could easily be a cumulative effect of being ill and having to take medication.

How are you feeling now? I hope you're better. Steroids can be hard to take. I had some years ago and they made me feel ill. I don't know if you take them already, but I find pro-biotics really good when I've had to take anti-biotics.


----------



## BBbliss

Delphine, when do you get your results? I would stress about your AMH, I've seen women get BFp with very low amh, I was really worried about mine and it turned out a surprising 5.4 You'll be fine :). My stress about my temping was only because right around O is when I was waking up at odd hours and going out of town. So I had to makeup a temp after O so my chart could detect it. No big deal as I was sure I Oed from the opk. 

Baby griffin, Delphine is right anything can mess up your cycle, but nature is a beautiful and magic thing and it all announces right back. I ovulated a couple of days later this cycle and it was only from taking black cohosh and tribulus this month, lets just hope it all means better eggs :)


----------



## SaintlySue

Hello Ladies, 
I wanted to say hi. I am currently trying to conceive at age 48. I conceived our son at 45 delivered at 46, normal healthy little guy no complications. DH and I had been trying for 7 years. My labs were always normal but for the world of physicians I was too close to 40. DH SAs were always bad no one ever once said we need to look closer at this. Dh began having groin pain and bilateral varicoceles were found 7 months after the repair we conceived naturally. He also had did a short round of clomid to boost his numbers. Luckily still my numbers are good but I have PCOS/insulin resistance. I recently started using inositol to help with this and notice by symptoms that my testerone has come down. While doing research on inositol I noticed some REs have women use it to improve egg quality. I saw that even CCRM recommends it. I was wondering if any of you ladies had any experience with it? :coffee:


----------



## BBbliss

SaintlySue said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I wanted to say hi. I am currently trying to conceive at age 48. I conceived our son at 45 delivered at 46, normal healthy little guy no complications. DH and I had been trying for 7 years. My labs were always normal but for the world of physicians I was too close to 40. DH SAs were always bad no one ever once said we need to look closer at this. Dh began having groin pain and bilateral varicoceles were found 7 months after the repair we conceived naturally. He also had did a short round of clomid to boost his numbers. Luckily still my numbers are good but I have PCOS/insulin resistance. I recently started using inositol to help with this and notice by symptoms that my testerone has come down. While doing research on inositol I noticed some REs have women use it to improve egg quality. I saw that even CCRM recommends it. I was wondering if any of you ladies had any experience with it? :coffee:

thank you so much for sharing your story! it always brings us hope :)
I have read that PCOS may extend some women's fertility life, it's nice to see it has brought you your little miracle baby, it's always possible it could happen again. Good luck and let us know of your progress


----------



## dmama

Saintlysue! Welcome....you DO give some hope! I am 46 ttc#2. I am taking inositol because I read it helps with quality and I have seen that CCRM endorses it too. I have no idea if it helps. I did not take it when I conceived my child via IVF at 44 because I had not read about it then....but I am taking it now as for sure my egg quality is worse...

Please keep us posted...are you trying naturally or using any ART?


----------



## SaintlySue

I am trying naturally. Of course I have not conceived yet but I have seen some improvement physically from the inositol. It has reduced my testerone. Last month I did soy isoflavone. I skipped that this month. I was impressed when I saw how CCRM was recommending its use. Before I conceived my son I would look on the CCRM board all the time and I never remember reading about it back then. How long have you been using it? I am also taking vitex.


----------



## BBbliss

My temp went up this morning cd11 and I tested negative and now I have a ewcm with a light brownish tinge. So I guess all I can do is wait till tomorrow...


----------



## Pazienza

Hi, 

wonderful! A post for 45+. I am 46 y and still trying TTC#2. 
History: We have a boy, born as I was 41. 
Dh has MFI. Sperm quality low in all parameters. He has prolactinoma (high prolatin lkilling his testosterone). TTC made difficult as he has zero libido :(

For TTC#1: 2 unsuccessful ICSIs then natural BFP.
Between 2009 and now, TTC#2 with three losses: at 12 weeks, 14 weeks and 5 weeks.

Now I am trying EPO and Starflower till O, Flaxseed oil from O to end of the cycle. 
Time to time supplementing with maca and Q10 (200-300mg).

Sometimes thinking of giving up than trying again...


----------



## BBbliss

Welcome pazienza, I'm sorry you had all those loses, I'm sure it's very hard but at least you know you can still get pregnant. Don't give up and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## dmama

SaintlySue said:


> I am trying naturally. Of course I have not conceived yet but I have seen some improvement physically from the inositol. It has reduced my testerone. Last month I did soy isoflavone. I skipped that this month. I was impressed when I saw how CCRM was recommending its use. Before I conceived my son I would look on the CCRM board all the time and I never remember reading about it back then. How long have you been using it? I am also taking vitex.

I have only been taking the inositol for about 3-4 months. I have no idea if it helps...They say you need to be on the supplements for about 3 months before you see any improvement, so we will see. I have taken Vitex in the past, and with it, I had more ewcm I think!


----------



## dmama

Pazienza said:


> Hi,
> 
> wonderful! A post for 45+. I am 46 y and still trying TTC#2.
> History: We have a boy, born as I was 41.
> Dh has MFI. Sperm quality low in all parameters. He has prolactinoma (high prolatin lkilling his testosterone). TTC made difficult as he has zero libido :(
> 
> For TTC#1: 2 unsuccessful ICSIs then natural BFP.
> Between 2009 and now, TTC#2 with three losses: at 12 weeks, 14 weeks and 5 weeks.
> 
> Now I am trying EPO and Starflower till O, Flaxseed oil from O to end of the cycle.
> Time to time supplementing with maca and Q10 (200-300mg).
> 
> Sometimes thinking of giving up than trying again...

Welcome! Is there any possibility of using donor sperm if hubby quality is very low? Sometimes the male sperm can also be responsible for the losses, not just egg quality, but I am also 46 so I know egg quality is a barrier too...but just thinking if hubby is open, maybe trying with donor sperm might be beneficial to achieving pregnancy for you.... (hugs)


----------



## SaintlySue

Dmama, I have also been taking vitex and some other supplements. I started having weird scalp issues not really dandruff just dry scalp and pain or tenderness in certain areas. I read something about testerone causing issues with hair follicles. After a few weeks taking it, dry scalp gone and only mild tenderness in a couple of areas instead of several. Also my cycle went to a 28 day cycle after 2mths of taking it. I have not seen that since conceiving DS. Before inositol it was 35-38days. I have read that if you have been taking vitex the inositol may work faster. So I will say I am pretty happy with it.


----------



## Jax41

Hi Ladies, may I join you please? :flower: I'm 44, 45 October, so not far off and STILL TTC#1 for the past 5 years, I've not had one BFP :nope: Not sure what's worse, losses or nothing :shrug: 

I have been scanned, blood tested to the eyeballs and apart form my age I've been told all is fine but they wouldn't do any FSH or AMH testing on me maybe they though there was no point :shrug: DH has done 2 SAs all okay (not gold star swimmers but good) and has 3 kids from first time round. I cannot understand why we have been so unsuccessful :cry:

Anyway I refuse to give up on my dream and still (naively) believe that it WILL happen naturally! :flower: It would be lovely to keep in touch with you all for a bit of moral support xx


----------



## BBbliss

Hi jax! We are the same age, I'm not giving up either, I have a friend I work with who's 44 as well and naturally pregnant. 

If they won't do an AMH how about a AFC? A simple ultrasound should take care of that, maybe if you see your follicles it will give you a better idea. I have my ovaries full of eggs and keep getting doctors telling me it doesn't matter because they are still old, but I refuse to listen and now I'm moving to IVF with my own eggs. If DF had normal sperm I would just be trying naturally.


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Delphine, when do you get your results? I would stress about your AMH, I've seen women get BFp with very low amh, I was really worried about mine and it turned out a surprising 5.4 You'll be fine :). My stress about my temping was only because right around O is when I was waking up at odd hours and going out of town. So I had to makeup a temp after O so my chart could detect it. No big deal as I was sure I Oed from the opk.

Sorry - I've not been on here for a while. Work's crazy at the moment. I do wish it would calm down as I'm making it my mission to relax, which is quite hard when we're short-staffed and so busy!

I haven't got my blood test results back yet. I'm getting a bit annoyed. Trying to communicate with my Dr is really hard. I have to phone and get a call back. I can't get an appt to see her :(

I spoke to a nurse today and she said the results should all be back on Monday. She said the oestradiol was back and it was 458. I have no idea if that's good or bad. It was a CD 21 test but I think I ovulated late (CD18) so I have no idea if the figures will still make sense. 

Because I was getting so frustrated at how long everything's taking, I booked an appt with a homeopath for next month. She's a qualified nurse and can help balance your hormones. Anything's worth a shot, I feel, and it won't do any harm. I got pregnant with my first child after taking homeopathic remedies. I didn't think they'd work but they did. So I thought I might as well try again while I'm waiting aeons to see a fertility specialist *sigh*

I hope you're OK and keeping well and positive.


----------



## Delphine11

Welcome to the new ladies here - lovely to have more of us on this thread. It's so nice not to feel alone and to be able to come here and talk to other women who know exactly what it's like TTC in your 40s :)


----------



## BBbliss

Hi Delphi?, don't worry about the blood tests, btw I don't know what those number mean either :) lets's look it up! I think you should go back to homeopathy as I've heard great things about it. I think I'm going back to Acupunture, I started on BCP in preparation for my IVF and on Tuesday I have some test plus mock transfer. It's for real now! I'm a little nervous but will keep you girls updated. 

Good luck with the blood work... It will all be fine :)


----------



## dmama

Jax41 said:


> Hi Ladies, may I join you please? :flower: I'm 44, 45 October, so not far off and STILL TTC#1 for the past 5 years, I've not had one BFP :nope: Not sure what's worse, losses or nothing :shrug:
> 
> I have been scanned, blood tested to the eyeballs and apart form my age I've been told all is fine but they wouldn't do any FSH or AMH testing on me maybe they though there was no point :shrug: DH has done 2 SAs all okay (not gold star swimmers but good) and has 3 kids from first time round. I cannot understand why we have been so unsuccessful :cry:
> 
> Anyway I refuse to give up on my dream and still (naively) believe that it WILL happen naturally! :flower: It would be lovely to keep in touch with you all for a bit of moral support xx

NO testing??? Then how can they say all is fine? They have to check your FSH, E2, LH and post-ovulatory progesterone at a minimum...TSH and probably some other stuff wouldn't hurt either....seems weird to me if you are 43 and wanting to get preggo that they would not do those tests...I would go for a second opinion with someone more open to working with over 40s....geesh...can't believe some of these providers- are they kidding? The testing will let them and you know what to try--are you open to ART? even if you are not, you should know at the minimum if your progesterone needs supplementation....do you do chart your cycles? Good luck hun! I got pregnant at 44 with my own egg...I realize I am lucky, but it does happen, so don't let the docs lull you into complacency---see another opinion....


----------



## dmama

BBbliss said:


> Hi Delphi?, don't worry about the blood tests, btw I don't know what those number mean either :) lets's look it up! I think you should go back to homeopathy as I've heard great things about it. I think I'm going back to Acupunture, I started on BCP in preparation for my IVF and on Tuesday I have some test plus mock transfer. It's for real now! I'm a little nervous but will keep you girls updated.
> 
> Good luck with the blood work... It will all be fine :)

Wonderful news that you are about to start!!!I hope things go very well. I think Acupuncture is a good thing. I was doing it, but getting there with work began to be too stressful so that I thought it took away all the benefits of going since I was so stressed with getting there and rushing out of there to get back to where I needed to go....I may try to go again, but I just don't think I can swing all the appointments with the RE and the acupuncturist while trying to work as well...it has been hard....Well, keep us posted...do you have your protocol?


----------



## SaintlySue

I used acupuncture before conceiving my son at age 45. I had stopped doing it for a few months when we conceived and maybe did it twice a month for a year I think. I did a short cycle of it last year, I think 10 or 12 weeks and stopped in November. I really do feel it helped a great deal.


----------



## BBbliss

Dmama!! I forgot you were 44 when you had your success with IVF, anything you think I should do to help the odds. I insisted in using my own eggs too. There was an RE I went to who refused treatment unless I used donor, he said I had less then 1% chance. Tell me about your IVF! I don't have my protocol yet they are giving it to me on Tuesday when I come in for the mock transfer.


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Hi Delphi?, don't worry about the blood tests, btw I don't know what those number mean either :) lets's look it up! I think you should go back to homeopathy as I've heard great things about it. I think I'm going back to Acupunture, I started on BCP in preparation for my IVF and on Tuesday I have some test plus mock transfer. It's for real now! I'm a little nervous but will keep you girls updated.
> 
> Good luck with the blood work... It will all be fine :)

I do know that my local IVF clinic recommends accupuncture in conjunction with IVF because they say it helps, so that sounds like a great idea.

I know you've said you're slightly anxious about the IVF but you must be excited too. So close to things starting - that's brilliant for you :hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Delphine, yes! I start acu tomorrow and I'm happy to be going back. If anything it really helps me with anxiety. You know... Thank you so much for your sweet note, ivf was not what I wanted and I resisted till the end but right now I think I'm going to stop being nervous and start getting excited. It's for real now! Tuesday I have a mock transfer and a saline ultrasound test. I wonder if they will do AFC at that point. I'll let you girls know how it goes. <3


----------



## BabyGriffin14

Good morning ladies.
I hope everyone is doing well.

I have a couple of quick questions...

1~Testing-Last Monday morning I went to my Ob/gyn for a full blood workup testing my AMH, FSH, thyroid and several other things that I can't recall today. A year ago my AMH was at .99, three months ago it had dropped to .18, but my FSH was all in the normal range. I'm scared to death that my AMH has gotten even lower.

Does anyone know how long it generally takes these test results to come back? In the past, I thought it was only a couple of days, but now it's been a week. And is there anything known that will help raise a low AMH?

2~The last time I was at my general practitioner's office, I was talking to the nurse about TTC and she told me about a local chiropractor's office that had had a little baby boom in the last few years due to adjustments done there. I called to ask about making an appointment and told them I was interested for fertility reasons. I don't know if this was just to get me to make an appointment or not, but she then told me that they'd had 12 women that had previously thought they were infertile get pregnant or give birth in the last year alone.
Has anyone heard of getting chiropractic adjustments to aid with fertiliy? Does anyone have experience with a chiropractor?


----------



## BBbliss

BabyG, i thank most testa only take a couple of days but amh takes a little longer but not more then a week. Unfortunately I don't think AMH is something anyone can change no matter what you do but I have heard of women getting pregnant with a low number. 

I did hear about adjustments and fertility but decided it wasn't for me, I'm more comfortable with Acupunture. For some reason I didn't believe in it for myself but if you do anything that will make you feel better and healthier I say do it! 

Good luck with your results :)


----------



## Delphine11

BabyGriffin14 said:


> Good morning ladies.
> I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I have a couple of quick questions...
> 
> 1~Testing-Last Monday morning I went to my Ob/gyn for a full blood workup testing my AMH, FSH, thyroid and several other things that I can't recall today. A year ago my AMH was at .99, three months ago it had dropped to .18, but my FSH was all in the normal range. I'm scared to death that my AMH has gotten even lower.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it generally takes these test results to come back? In the past, I thought it was only a couple of days, but now it's been a week. And is there anything known that will help raise a low AMH?
> 
> 2~The last time I was at my general practitioner's office, I was talking to the nurse about TTC and she told me about a local chiropractor's office that had had a little baby boom in the last few years due to adjustments done there. I called to ask about making an appointment and told them I was interested for fertility reasons. I don't know if this was just to get me to make an appointment or not, but she then told me that they'd had 12 women that had previously thought they were infertile get pregnant or give birth in the last year alone.
> Has anyone heard of getting chiropractic adjustments to aid with fertiliy? Does anyone have experience with a chiropractor?

Hi :) I'm in the UK but my AMH test is taking longer than the others - maybe twice as long. The Dr told me it had to be sent off somewhere so maybe it's a more complicated test.

No, I don't think you can improve your AMH, but I have read lots of stories of women getting pregnant with a low AMH. One lady was told hers was "undetectible" and she had a chance in a million to have a baby - she got pregnant some months after that! I'd also say that the AMH test isn't perfect. My Dr said it "gives an idea" of the ovarian reserve. It's normal for it to decline over the years, so don't give up hope. It only takes one good egg.

As for the chiropractor - I've never been, but a friend of my mum's went years ago after trying for a baby for 7 years. He told her something in her pelvis was out of place, then did an adjustment. She got pregnant a few months later. She believes that it must have helped simply because she'd had no success at all prior to that. It can't do any harm, can it? Every little thing helps. 

Good luck to you with your AMH results.


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss - good luck for tomorrow! I'll be thinking about you. I'm sure it'll be fine. :hugs: It's an exciting step further along the road.

I spoke to my Dr today. The AMH test still isn't back, but all the other tests she did came back normal (oestrogen, testosterone, thyroid, etc) The only one that wasn't what she expected was the progesterone, but, as I told her, I ovulated late this month (CD 18) and she said that might explain it because it may not have had a chance to build up. So I have to have that test repeated next cycle. I really wish I could just have some Clomid now! Seriously, I hate everything taking so long when each month feels crucial.

Now I have to wait till next month to be referred to a specialist. She said they'd want all the test results before they saw me. Typical that this was a month that I ovulated late and so the CD21 test didn't work *sigh*


----------



## BabyGriffin14

BBbliss said:


> BabyG, i thank most testa only take a couple of days but amh takes a little longer but not more then a week. Unfortunately I don't think AMH is something anyone can change no matter what you do but I have heard of women getting pregnant with a low number.
> 
> I did hear about adjustments and fertility but decided it wasn't for me, I'm more comfortable with Acupunture. For some reason I didn't believe in it for myself but if you do anything that will make you feel better and healthier I say do it!
> 
> Good luck with your results :)

I wanted to do acupuncture too, but there isn't anyone near my town that does it and by the time I get off work, it's too late to drive to Atlanta. I'm really hoping this helps.
Good luck with your acupuncture!


----------



## BabyGriffin14

Delphine11 said:


> Hi :) I'm in the UK but my AMH test is taking longer than the others - maybe twice as long. The Dr told me it had to be sent off somewhere so maybe it's a more complicated test.
> 
> No, I don't think you can improve your AMH, but I have read lots of stories of women getting pregnant with a low AMH. One lady was told hers was "undetectible" and she had a chance in a million to have a baby - she got pregnant some months after that! I'd also say that the AMH test isn't perfect. My Dr said it "gives an idea" of the ovarian reserve. It's normal for it to decline over the years, so don't give up hope. It only takes one good egg.
> 
> As for the chiropractor - I've never been, but a friend of my mum's went years ago after trying for a baby for 7 years. He told her something in her pelvis was out of place, then did an adjustment. She got pregnant a few months later. She believes that it must have helped simply because she'd had no success at all prior to that. It can't do any harm, can it? Every little thing helps.
> 
> Good luck to you with your AMH results.

Thanks. That makes me feel a lot better. My back is really out of whack, so I am hoping this helps me.

Good luck on your results. I hope you get good news.


----------



## BBbliss

Delphine, how frustrating, I know exactly how you feel, I used to have the same feeling every month, always feeling I was running out of time. I really hope you are a good candidate for clomid All they need is that AMH result. I wish I could have just taken clomid but with DF's poor sperm it would never make a difference. It's great news all tests came back normal, I never did get my progesterone checked for some reason it's never been asked but there are so many alternatives to balancing progesterone that I'm not worried and I'm sure you are not either, it will all work out fine. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

All of you ladies!


----------



## BBbliss

So it all went well with IVF clinic and I start injections at the end of the month with AF. My AFC today was at 12, it's still a good number and we should be able to get good results from there. Egg collection will be mid march and they will freeze for later transfers possible second wk of May.


----------



## BabyGriffin14

BBbliss said:


> So it all went well with IVF clinic and I start injections at the end of the month with AF. My AFC today was at 12, it's still a good number and we should be able to get good results from there. Egg collection will be mid march and they will freeze for later transfers possible second wk of May.


That is so exciting! I hope everything goes great!


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> So it all went well with IVF clinic and I start injections at the end of the month with AF. My AFC today was at 12, it's still a good number and we should be able to get good results from there. Egg collection will be mid march and they will freeze for later transfers possible second wk of May.

I'm so pleased it went well :) That sounds like a great AFC to me. I was reading about IVF and many women had 6. I'm seriously excited for you!

I had a stressful morning with a call from a nurse telling me my AMH result was back but the doctor would tell me next week. Of course, this has now got me all paranoid and worried! I'm not expecting it to be good simply because of my age, but I can't help worrying now :(

BabyGriffin - you were asking about AMH the other day. Because of my worrying phonecall today, I did some research. It appears you may be able to improve your AMH by taking DHEA. I've just noticed a thread on that on here. I'd bookmarked some pages but I did it on my iPod and I'm too sleepy now to hunt that out and put them here, but I will do when I'm not so shattered.


----------



## BBbliss

Delphine, thank you! I'm trying to be excited too. I'm a little scared of all the shots and if they are going to make me even more emotional, I know it's silly... But let me tell you what happened to me today, I had to go get something at toysRus, the same one I used to go when I was pregnant and when the girls were still little. I found what I went there to get and started to remember going there all the time and by the time I payed and was on my way out I saw the rides they had by the door, the ones you feed quarters in for the little ones to ride and I had a complete flash back, like time travel flash back and saw my DD riding the toys. I started to cry so much by the time I got to my car I was sobbin, I missed my babies so much it hurt, it was as if they had vanished. It was so sad, I had to pull myself together and tell myself they are still here and are doing just fine...

Delphine, when you get that result, please remember no matter what the number is what really matters is the quality of that egg, and the quality can be improved greatly by taking dhea and coq10. My IVF clinic put me 40-80 dhea per day and 600coq10 plus a baby aspirin and prenatals. I have read of women getting pregnAnt with almost undetectable numbers. It's ALL quality not quantity. Please stay hopeful it don't like to hear you feel shattered. Wait until you see your doctor it may not be as bad as you think and the weekend is almost here, you should do something nice for yourself and your partner. Just enjoy each other for now and then come up with a plan once you have all the facts. 

Btw, babyG, like I said work on improving the quality and don't think about the number so much. You .CAN improve it, even if its your last one it can still be the golden one.


----------



## SaintlySue

You do have to be careful with DHEA. It increases testerone levels. If you have PCOS you may want to check with your RE and see if DHEA is ok for you. I have PCOS and cannot take DHEA. Depending on what is causing your egg quality issues DHEA may not be recommended.


----------



## BBbliss

SaintlySue said:


> You do have to be careful with DHEA. It increases testerone levels. If you have PCOS you may want to check with your RE and see if DHEA is ok for you. I have PCOS and cannot take DHEA. Depending on what is causing your egg quality issues DHEA may not be recommended.

Saitlysue, I have a question for you, btw on this thread the egg quality issue is only advanced age, so here the question, last year in April I had a scan and the lab suspected I had PCOS just from the amount of follicles I had. I went home and tried to read everything I found on PCOS, well a blood analysis later I was cleared from having PCOS. But what I didn't find was info on what happens to PCOS on your mid or late 40's what happens to your AMH and follicles near menopause ? Our discussion here is from having severely diminished AMH and low follicle count so I can be most certain we don't have to worry about PCOS


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Delphine, thank you! I'm trying to be excited too. I'm a little scared of all the shots and if they are going to make me even more emotional, I know it's silly... But let me tell you what happened to me today, I had to go get something at toysRus, the same one I used to go when I was pregnant and when the girls were still little. I found what I went there to get and started to remember going there all the time and by the time I payed and was on my way out I saw the rides they had by the door, the ones you feed quarters in for the little ones to ride and I had a complete flash back, like time travel flash back and saw my DD riding the toys. I started to cry so much by the time I got to my car I was sobbin, I missed my babies so much it hurt, it was as if they had vanished. It was so sad, I had to pull myself together and tell myself they are still here and are doing just fine...
> 
> Delphine, when you get that result, please remember no matter what the number is what really matters is the quality of that egg, and the quality can be improved greatly by taking dhea and coq10. My IVF clinic put me 40-80 dhea per day and 600coq10 plus a baby aspirin and prenatals. I have read of women getting pregnAnt with almost undetectable numbers. It's ALL quality not quantity. Please stay hopeful it don't like to hear you feel shattered. Wait until you see your doctor it may not be as bad as you think and the weekend is almost here, you should do something nice for yourself and your partner. Just enjoy each other for now and then come up with a plan once you have all the facts.
> 
> Btw, babyG, like I said work on improving the quality and don't think about the number so much. You .CAN improve it, even if its your last one it can still be the golden one.

Thank you so much for that, BBbliss :hugs: That made me feel SO much better to read what you wrote :) I do plan to relax tomorrow - my partner's cooking a nice meal for us.

I think part of my stress is that everything's taking so long and seems so difficult (and expensive). Every little thing seems fraught with difficulty, even the simplest blood tests. It drives me mad having to wait for the doctor to refer me to a specialist. I just want to be able to see one NOW not have to wait while she fiddles about and acts like I have years to conceive. She wants to wait to refer me but I don't see the point of that at all. The lack of urgency stresses me.

I'm really interested to hear that your IVF clinic put you on DHEA. I read a lot about it and it sounds very intriguing. I take CoQ10 myself. I take 200mg of Ubiquinol, which is equivalent to 600mg of 'ordinary' CoQ10. I also take lots of other vitamins too - I'll be rattling soon :D

Thank you again XX


----------



## SaintlySue

BBbliss, I was not dx with PCOS until after I got PG with my son at 45. I was dx with borderline insulin resistance by symptoms not labs the month I conceived my son. At an ultrasound appt by the perinatal he said these are the ovaries of PCOS. Once I started reading about PCOS I then saw I had symptoms since I was a teen. Some women are more sensitive to the hormone fluctuations and their bodies work very hard to keep their hormones in check. My blood sugars are always normal. For me my insulin level has to be checked which is not standard blood work. Since college I have probably had 4 different incidences of ovarian cyst rupture the doctors just blamed it on oral contraceptives and changed them. Starting at 39 my FSH, LH, estradiol all pretty good levels. Last checked in November I think my FSH was 6.2, estradiol 55(age 48). Pretty much in ten years those numbers remain unchanged. I cannot remember what my AMH was the last time I had it done was right before I conceived our son. There is a varied degree of how women respond to hormone imbalance/PCOS and so there is also a difference in how PCOS will effect the ovaries and egg quality. Recently I read that endocrinologist want to change the name of PCOS because they feel that PCOS is just a symptom of a bigger condition and that labs change each month and ovaries change every month so some women will not get diagnosed as appropriate. I have a friend with PCOS who is over 10 years younger than I, her FSH and LH are flipped. She easily gets pg with metformin but her RE told her she did not have much time with hormone levels like that and her egg quality would diminish very quickly. She does not have any physical symptoms. I hope that helps.


----------



## Delphine11

Hello, ladies

Just the promised AMH links I found. Apologies if I post them wrongly - it's the first time I've posted links here.

There's a lot online and these are a couple of the pages I found. My GP told me that age is as relevant as AMH because AMH might indicate quantity but age can impact on egg _quality_. 

https://naturalmedicinejournal.com/article_content.asp?edition=1&section=2&article=332

I liked this one too as it gave both scales for AMH (the one they use for you will depend what country you're in):

https://www.babyhopeful.com/anti-mullerian-hormones/


----------



## BBbliss

Delphine, how are you? Thank you for the link. I looked at both, I had my amh done last year and it was really high 5.4ng/ml I converted it to uk scale and it's just over 38. But yes we have to count for age and that's why I asked saintly sue the question. 

SaintlySue, thank you so much for going into detail, so when I went for my very first scan they also said at the time I had what it looked like PCOS but I didn't have ant symptoms and my blood level were normal too. I know I don't have PCOS on my last scan a couple of weeks ago I only had 12follicles and that sounds like a good number but it tells me my numbers have greatly dropped from only six months ago. It is still incredible your stats are so good. It makes me happy to see you still have good eggs :) so when they try to tell us we don't have anymore good eggs because of our age I'll know it's not entirely true. I did read somewhere that PCOS may allow women to stay fertile longer. I guess you proved it :) and I hope you do it again.


----------



## Delphine11

Hi BBbliss :)

Your AMH is a "Wow!" :o Thank you for converting it for me. I wish you could make your super-ovaries send good vibes this way! Mine need a little wake up call, I think!

I finally got all my results back - and insisted on copies so I could check through them myself :D I don't like just being told they're 'normal' or 'fine'. Everything looks OK but the AMH is average for my age - crap! It says below 3 is very low. Mine was 2 :( Could be worse, I suppose, but I do wish it had just been even a tiny bit higher.

Saintlysue, I checked the testosterone because I was thinking of DHEA. There are 3 different results:

Serum sex hormone binding globulin - 117.6 nmol/L
Free androgen index - 1.6
Serum testosterone - 1.9nmol/L

If you or anyone else has any comment on those in relation to possibly trying DHEA, I'd be very grateful.

My dr wouldn't prescribe anything for me, although she agreed I might need Clomid or progesterone. She said I'd have to have that from a specialist. More waiting around! It drives me mad! I have no idea why she can't prescribe the progesterone. She said it looked like my levels were low (which might explain a weird long cycle I had last year).

I don't know much about PCOS but I had read that it could cause imbalances - that is, levels going up and down from month to month. A friend has it, and she said that sometimes her cycle did one thing and another time it seemed to do the complete opposite.

Not really related, but I was doing some reading last night and it said that no matter what your problem or numbers, most women over 37 had hormone imbalances of some kind and it was best to try to sort those as much as possible to improve one's chances of conceiving because even the tiniest thing out of synch could be enough to affect conception chances.


----------



## SaintlySue

You can get a DHEA-S level, one thing that will show you is if your DHEA level is low. Then they can look at the combination of hormone levels and see if there is any room to move. I will see if I can find my testerone levels. And then there are different measurements of testerone, sorry I cannot remember all of this. I know my DHEA was a little over 100 and I think with the norm you can go to mid 400s. My DHEA was what I would call the low end of normal but with my testerone especially because I have physical symptoms too dangerous for me.


----------



## Delphine11

SaintlySue said:


> You can get a DHEA-S level, one thing that will show you is if your DHEA level is low. Then they can look at the combination of hormone levels and see if there is any room to move. I will see if I can find my testerone levels. And then there are different measurements of testerone, sorry I cannot remember all of this. I know my DHEA was a little over 100 and I think with the norm you can go to mid 400s. My DHEA was what I would call the low end of normal but with my testerone especially because I have physical symptoms too dangerous for me.

Thank you very much for that, SaintlySue. My doctor is driving me mad with her slowness. She still hasn't referred me to a specialist yet (I phoned today to check). I'll chase her up about that and then see if she could do a DHEA-S level test. Every piece of information helps :)


----------



## SaintlySue

Ladies, Also check out info on inositol. I started taking it for PCOS but I have read where it is suppose to help egg quality. CCRM in Colorado recommends it to their patients for egg quality. If you are thin or average weight you can get by with taking the capsules and can take the form in myositol. I think myositol is a bit pricer but if you do not need much it is suppose to be the better form. Check it out. I had heard about it for a while and finally decided to give it a try when I saw CCRM REs recommending it. I have been taking it I think for about 4 mths now.


----------



## BBbliss

Delphine,you are exactly like me! I was a hard copy so I study it! :) I feel your frustrations, I also feel time is of the essence and every cycle counts, we have no time to loose, and thank you but that AMH WAS back in June last year. My ovaries were full then and it proved a large ovarian reserve, but that's why they took a look at my hormones because it looked as if i had polycystic ovaries (PCOS) but I had no symptoms ( high testosterone, insulting ressistance, no ovulation) I was ovulating normally, having AF every month, etc. also my hormones showed no imbalance, so they cleared me from having it. Now you can understand my frustration when I went to see that RE about IVF and he said he would only do it if I used donor eggs, I said " my ovaries are full of eggs!" and he said " but they are old and not good anymore, you have less then one% chance" just repeating the story makes me angry again. Well, fast forward to now, on my last scan I only had six follicles on each side and this makes me feel I'm running out of time. I can't believe how fast things can change in less then a year. 

What scale is that AMH you just got? If its US it sounds great!!! Oh and taking about clomid, we just got a new SA and DF 's sperm is ALL normal now after four months on supplements, I mean, cured! From 0% morphology to 6% and up to 25 mil from the previous 4. So if this IVf doesn't work I think I'll try clomid. I know it sounds backwards but what pushed us to IVF was the male factor and now that he's cured, the clomid could work. But we are all set to start IVF and we didn't want to push pour luck so fingers crossed. 

Saintlysue, I'll be checking out those supplements too. After what we were able to achieve for DF on vitamins and supplements I fully believe in them more then ever now.


----------



## Delphine11

SaintlySue, thank you for the info about myositol. I'll look into that. May I ask what dose you're taking and how many times a day?

I've just got some Maca. I've only been taking it for two days. I'm starting on one capsule and building up. I find it makes me feel better trying things myself rather than sitting here stressing and weeping randomly while I wait for the doctor to sort out an appointment.

BBbliss - I meant to say that I completely get the crying you were talking about in a previous post when you had a flashback to when your children were young. I get those too, and flashbacks to being pregnant years ago. I can be watching TV where there's something about babies, and suddenly it's like I've gone back in time and I can see my children as babies SO clearly. Usually, I'm OK with that, but sometimes tears do come into my eyes. I was looking through my youngest child's Baby Book the other day because I found it when I was tidying, and even though it was lovely to read through, I felt this massive lump in my throat like something was trying to burst out and tears just poured down my face.

Ah, no - sadly my crappy AMH was on the UK scale so average for my age - i.e very low. I'm trying not to stress about it because it only takes one egg, after all. But I AM annoyed that I can't just try some Clomid as soon as possible. My ovulation is different now - weaker, I think - and Clomid seems the obvious answer to try. I now understand why some women go as far as to buy the stuff online. Obviously, I'm not going to do that as it could be fake, but the sheer frustration of feeling the days tick by and having to wait for the simplest thing is driving me mad.

I think you're probably wise to go ahead with the IVF after it's all been arranged if that's still OK with you. Great news about your DF's SA! I have faith in supplements too. So many times I've seen them work. I think Nature is more powerful than we give her credit for.


----------



## BabyGriffin14

Good morning, everybody!

I got good news from my doctor yesterday. He of course is still pessimistic about my chances for conceiving naturally and wants me to have a consultation with an RE.
My good news is this: 

A year and a half ago before I had my tubal reversal, my AMH was at .99. Not fantastic, but about average. A year later when I did get my TR, my AMH measured just below .18. I had new blood work done a couple of weeks ago and my AMH was back up to .41. It's still not great, but it tells me I'm not as barren as I thought I was and I can still have hope. 
I don't know that I've done anything different in the last six months other than cutting back on drinking alcohol and consistently taking my B-Complex. Anything else I do just isn't very consistent and I'm lazy about taking other supplements.


----------



## SaintlySue

I take 1000mg of inositol. Also you have to take folic acid. My cycles are better now. Every 28days, mild to moderate flow, lasting 3-4 days.


----------



## Delphine11

SaintlySue said:


> I take 1000mg of inositol. Also you have to take folic acid. My cycles are better now. Every 28days, mild to moderate flow, lasting 3-4 days.

Thank you for that. I had no idea what amount to take, so I'm very grateful for your quick reply. I take folic acid luckily. There's some in my conception vitamins, and I have the 5mg Folic acid too (yes, I do mean 'mg' there - I got a prescription for it).

Your cycles sound perfect. Mine aren't so balanced and just the last few months they've been a bit weird. I had a CP in September and since then one month's BBTs suggested I may not have ovulated, and the others since haven't shown as good a temp rise as the cycle in which I conceived. That cycle had a lovely BBT chart with a great temp rise. My blood tests suggest I might be low in progesterone which could explain that. Oh, to have regular cycles back again! I'm taking the maca to see what that does.

I've also been looking at soy isoflavones. Any ladies here used them?


----------



## BBbliss

Babygriffin, that's good news! That's incredible your amh went up. Science says you are born with all your eggs and never make anymore, so the fact that that number went up is really something to be happy about. 

Delphine, thank you, so you have had the flashbacks too? I thought I was going mad, good to know I'm not alone, at the same time it made me want more babies too even more. The clock is ticking and I start injections at the end of the week. It's so many different things I feel overwhelmed, but I do have faith I still have good eggs in there. Fingers crossed. 

Like you, I too thought about just getting the clomid over the Internet. Desperate times call for desperate measures :) I thought if anything I can get my DF's doctor prescribe it to him for his sperm and the just take some from him ;) hopefully we won't need to go there. 

Saintlysue, how is it being an older mother, do you make friends with the younger moms? How do your friends take it since they don't have babies anymore? I think about all of that too, that my circle of friendship may need to change to accommodate the new life.


----------



## SaintlySue

I tried to post last night but I think I was too tired or it was too long and did not post. 

Delphine, I have used soy isoflavones and can till I ovulate when on it. But I do not take it every month I forget pretty often.

BBbliss, my DH took clomid for a few weeks prior to conception of our son. But I am not sure if it is what worked considering the short time frame. He had variocele repair 7 mths prior. He is on clomid again since this summer. His testerone fell once he was off and he started having symptoms. They may keep him on it permanently. Having our son is really great. He had really bad reflux for the first two years but even with all the vomiting and tummy pain I was able to give him all the extra attention he needed to stay in the 95 percentile. He is 4 handfuls but nothing I enjoy every minute. I have some friends that are my age with toddlers my sons age but most of my friends are 5-10 years younger than me. Well, I could go on & on so I better stop here.


----------



## marathongirl

I just wanted to introduce myself. I'm 44.5 and have 3 kids. Dd is 11, Ds 10 and Dd 10 months old. I have been stalking a bit and just wanted to say that we shouldn't give up hope at our age. I had my last baby at 43.5 and she is super healthy. I had 2 miscarriages before her but figured it was just a matter of catching the golden egg. 
As for now I thought I was done but would love another. We have been ntnp since dd was born and lo and behold I got a BFP last Wed. I was excited but nervous at the same time. Unfortunately I have had 2 blood draws and things aren't looking great. I'm going back tomorrow for a follow up but am not holding my breath. I just wanted to tell you all its possible at our age. Also I love being an older mother


----------



## SaintlySue

Marathongirl, Sorry your betas are not holding steady, I have read about others having success when betas struggled initially. But I have had several doctors say that 8 out of 10 pgs end in miscarriage normally but when ttc and testing so soon we often catch a lot of the ones too early. The REs I have seen have not been very positive but my OBs are always telling me about the stories of women even older than me having successful healthy babies. I conceived my son at 45 preparing to do another IVF the RE kept saying it was a miracle, my OB just said I delivered to a 47 year old last week and have a 49 year old with a surprise pregnancy. They would also tell me that the numbers of chromosomal defects was the same across the board in all age groups just not as many women in their 40s chose to conceive. I really like how positive my OBs are. My little guy is a normal super smart beautiful toddler and my OBs love for me to bring him in to show him around to the staff and patients. They really do not like how women get so beat up by some REs. I have never even once heard them talk about you have more bad eggs than good lecture after 35. Let's face it those words can make a 40 something so anxious.


----------



## Omi

Hi guys

Ive not been here since i originally posted (my mum suddenly and unexpectedly passed away etc etc) Just about started ttc...had a total disaster with toddler ruining this months effort so onwards and upwards for me, i guess.. I also wanted to add my two pennies towards the internet clomid debate. I and a few friends did buy it online ( got a generic and checked the packaging and tablets online to make sure - as much as you can) and had no problems at all. However, I did read a few years ago that women over 40, due to diminishing egg reserve, should not use clomid - and that is the only reason Ive refrained from using it again. ( the only side effect I had was raging thrush..nice, i know :blush: ) As I had low AMH 2 years ago I'm gonna stay clear for now...but never say never. Ive given myself a year. If im not pg by March 2015 im closing up shop, lol! Or getting some clomid ;)

Good luck ladies :hugs: x

ps, I should add Im 44 next Friday - eeek! And Ive given up on my CBFM and sticking to Ebay cheapies as it doesnt give me an ov whereas the cheapies do - Ive stocked up, lol!


----------



## BBbliss

Marathongirls, there's still hope as Saintlysue says and thank you for leaving us a note. I'm not giving up! 
Saintlysue, I had that happen to me, I saw an RE who refused to treat me unless I uses donor and said I had less the 1% chance, I just know better and left as fast as I could. I totally agree with your RE, i just think there are not a lot of women ttc after 40, women in their late 30's have the same issues. I have a friend right now my age and 5 moths pregnant. 

Omi, so sorry about your mother, I still have mine and I don't know how I would be able to handle such a loss. Don't give up! Give your hubby some supplements too ;)
Happy birthday! I know how it feels, we think its just another month but its a whole new number and they try to put you in a different category all together, I say if you are healthy you are already younger then the stats.


----------



## BabyGriffin14

BBbliss said:


> Marathongirls, there's still hope as Saintlysue says and thank you for leaving us a note. I'm not giving up!
> Saintlysue, I had that happen to me, I saw an RE who refused to treat me unless I uses donor and said I had less the 1% chance, I just know better and left as fast as I could. I totally agree with your RE, i just think there are not a lot of women ttc after 40, women in their late 30's have the same issues. I have a friend right now my age and 5 moths pregnant.
> .

This is why I'm so scared to go see an RE. 
My ob/gyn keeps pushing it on me and wants me to at least have a consultation before he will do an HSG. I just don't see the point in it. I can't afford IVF because I spent my savings on paying for my tubal ligation reversal and my insurance covers nothing fertility related.

What can an RE do that my ob/gyn can't do since IVF is out for me at this point in time? That's where I'm at. Basically it feels like a standstill and all I can do is keep doing what I've been doing and hope for the best.


----------



## BBbliss

BabyG, there are all kinds of doctors, I'm starting IVF right now with a wonderful clinic and staff and they are all exited for me, my RE told me I can still make good eggs and we are all praying the come out now :) I started stimming this morning and I'm excited. Many things happened that took us this far, we had many set backs, first my tubes were blocked then his SA was poor, we got both fixed now but already had IVF lined up so here it is now. 

You know what I just noticed! I love how positive saintlySue's OB and nurses are and I just noticed you girls are in the same city, I'm just saying, but if I lived in Atlanta I'd be going to see them right now. It's so hard to find that kind of supportive staff and we really need people who believe in us in this journey.


----------



## Delphine11

SaintlySue said:


> I tried to post last night but I think I was too tired or it was too long and did not post.
> 
> Delphine, I have used soy isoflavones and can till I ovulate when on it. But I do not take it every month I forget pretty often.

Thnak you again, SaintlySue. [email protected] bought some soy isoflavones but not started on them yet as it's the wrong part of my cycle. I'm thinking it might be worth a try.

I also bought some progesterone cream as my helpful Dr (not!) refused to give me any progesterone even though it was low when tested. I just started using that after doing lots of research online.


----------



## Delphine11

Exciting for you, BBbliss!

I can't believe how quickly your IVF has come round! You're absolutely right about having supportive staff - the attitude of health professionals can make all the difference.

I'm sure we can all make ourselves feel bad enough with worrying and we certainly don't need any 'Debbie Downers' to make us feel worse. It does annoy me sometimes how they seem to write off women in their 40s.

BabyG and all your other ladies, there's an interesting article here about how we _aren't_ just simply born with all the eggs we're ever going to have and then we run out:

https://news.nationalgeographic.co.uk/news/2012/02/120229-women-health-ovaries-eggs-reproduction-science/


----------



## Omi

I think it's sad how some medical practitioners are sooo negative. I remember when I went to my booking in apmt at the hospital at 12 weeks...the midwife kept saying that at my age, with my thyroid etc etc I would have to be seen by the consultant at the hospital and not my local midwives. 45 minutes later and Im in with the consultant who, and I quote, says' Lots of women have children in their 40's and lots of people have an underactive thyroid - go see your local midwife!' End of. A girl in my college is 38 and accidentally pg with her third (16yo and 3yo) and her mw said the average age at her clinic is over 40!!

There is also the view that you can look at things half full or half empty - meaning, your eggs are crap as you're 'old' or they're gonna be in a better shape than you are as they were made when you were so are pristine so to speak. Makes sense in a warped way, lol!

I guess what Im trying to say is, as have many of you, don't listen to the crap. There is hope, it can happen and all you need to do is keep at it and get the best advice/help you can get :)

And thanks, re my mum. It has been without a doubt the singularly worst thing that has ever happened to me, losing her. But...i can only go on and make the best of what Ive got - and there's plenty to be thankful for :cloud9:


Oops, just saw the link above, lol.....


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks ladies! Thanks for being so positive. I will keep you updated as I know more. As of now I am pregnant and I will be thankful for that. Even though its hard when the numbers aren't what you want them to be I like to know what's happening and how the pregnancy is progressing. I wish everyone on here all the best! I might not be on too much this weekend as we are moving house.
Omi I pray for peace for you with the loss of your Mom. I love your positive outlook.


----------



## SaintlySue

Ladies, I hope you are all doing well. 

Marathongirl, please let us know how you are doing. I have been hoping to see good news from you. 

BabyGriffin, I sent you a PM. Sorry it was a little long. I also have seen two different acupuncturist if you would like their info also. I saw one in the Brookhaven area and one in Lawrenceville, near the medical center. The one in Lawrenceville will give you herbs if they feel you need them. If you do not want to see an RE you can go that route.


----------



## BabyGriffin14

SaintlySue said:


> Ladies, I hope you are all doing well.
> 
> Marathongirl, please let us know how you are doing. I have been hoping to see good news from you.
> 
> BabyGriffin, I sent you a PM. Sorry it was a little long. I also have seen two different acupuncturist if you would like their info also. I saw one in the Brookhaven area and one in Lawrenceville, near the medical center. The one in Lawrenceville will give you herbs if they feel you need them. If you do not want to see an RE you can go that route.

Thank you! I replied back and tried not to be too long winded myself.

I'm definitely interested in acupuncture. I started seeing a chiropractor last week and am hoping to get results from that, but I have been looking for a good acupuncturist because my insurance will actually cover that as long as it isn't coded as fertility.


----------



## SaintlySue

BabyGriffin, you can always just tell the acupuncturist your symptoms. Like headaches, heavy bleeding, long cycles, insomnia, fatigue, etc... They are going to assess you. I think they told me something like cold liver. I cannot remember sorry. If they ask about wanting to conceive you can say well that would be a plus but I have got to get these symptoms under control.


----------



## marathongirl

Hi ladies. Well still pregnant. Not sure what to think. My beta went up with a doubling time of 68 hours. I think that is within the normal range but at the far end of the limit. I still feel pregnant but the symptoms seem to come and go. It's also a little different because I'm still breast feeding my lo. I will keep you all updated.

I will also vouch for acupuncture. I am convinced it helped me conceive my sticky baby at almost 43. I got my BFP 1 month before my 43rd birthday! I would just say make sure that you see someone that really knows fertility stuff.
I hope everyone is doing well. Please keep us updated on your IVF BBbliss


----------



## BBbliss

Marathongirl, so good to hear you are doing well :)

I just got back from my RE and the scan showed about 13 follicles all growing together in unison, I'm on day 6of stims And it looks like I'll only have three more :)
Egg collection is Monday or Tuesday and fingers crossed they will all babe healthy Nd mature :)


----------



## SaintlySue

Marathongirl & BBBliss, glad you are both progressing so well. Can not wait to hear your updates.


----------



## BBbliss

Saintlysue, thank you for thinking of me :)

I just got back from RE and this is my 8th day of stims I still have the same 13 follicles growing and some a lagging behind a little but I hope they'll catch up. It looks like I'll trigger Sunday evening for a Tuesday retrieval but could possibly go for a Wednesday retrieval. I have to say that so far I'm really happy with the progress and I'm pleasantly surprised my Dr chose a protocol that worked for me right of the bat. I'm very lucky that at this age my body still responded like everyone else or like woman several years younger. Now we need to see the quality of those eggs and its all happens next week. 

Say a prayer for me ladies...


----------



## marathongirl

BBbliss- so glad to hear that you are progressing well! I'm praying that you get some healthy embryos from this!!! Can't wait to see how it all goes for you.
AFM- I sadly miscarried starting yesterday. I'm sad but was also half expecting it given my betas. We will try again and keep trying until I run out of eggs. So glad to have found you ladies to share the journey with!


----------



## BBbliss

Marathon, I'm so sorry you miscarried... It's sad... 

I like you determination, I feel the same way and that's why I wanted to use my own eggs. As sad as this must be for you right now, don't feel discouraged and I hope you come back with some good news again soon.


----------



## Wish4another1

Marathon - :hug: I am so sorry for your loss... You have a wonderful attitude !!


----------



## SaintlySue

Marathongirl, I am so sorry. That is very sad to hear.


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks ladies. It hurts and I am taking my time to grieve. I now feel more determined than ever to have another healthy baby. This pregnancy was a little unexpected as we were ntnp and I wasn't tracking anything. I'm not sure where I am yet with all the charting but I am glad to have you ladies to share this roller coaster with! I hope we all get our good news soon


----------



## Delphine11

So very sad, marathongirl - sending you a virtual hug and my thoughts. 

Taking your time to grieve is very sensible. You sound a sensible and yet determined woman - keep strong and look after yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Saintlysue, thank you for thinking of me :)
> 
> I just got back from RE and this is my 8th day of stims I still have the same 13 follicles growing and some a lagging behind a little but I hope they'll catch up. It looks like I'll trigger Sunday evening for a Tuesday retrieval but could possibly go for a Wednesday retrieval. I have to say that so far I'm really happy with the progress and I'm pleasantly surprised my Dr chose a protocol that worked for me right of the bat. I'm very lucky that at this age my body still responded like everyone else or like woman several years younger. Now we need to see the quality of those eggs and its all happens next week.
> 
> Say a prayer for me ladies...

Praying for you, BBbliss and keeping my fingers crossed!

Did you trigger today as you hoped to?


----------



## marathongirl

Yes we are all thinking about you BBbliss! Please keep us updated!!


----------



## BBbliss

Delphine, thank you so much! 

I didn't trigger yesterday as I thought I would, they had me wait one more day and I take a lupron trigger tonight. 

Today's scan showed about 13 possible mature follicle, there are some smaller ones too. I'm getting nervous now... It's going to be a surprise whichever way it goes, my numbers are all good and my response was phenomenal, now it all comes down to egg quality. It's all in God's hands now and I pray my body has selected all the good healthy eggs I still have. 

Marathongirl, I hope you are feeling better, it must be so hard but remember we haven't ran out of time yet! 

Girls thank you for your support, it means a lot to me :)


----------



## Delphine11

Don't be too nervous, BBbliss :hugs: Your body's doing wonderful things by the sound of it. You're doing IVF, everything's working great - and you have a real chance :) 

Keep calm, relax and look after yourself. :hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

BBbliss very excited for you! I agree try to relax and let your body do what it needs to do. Thanks for the kind words and support ladies. It means a lot to me


----------



## BabyGriffin14

I'm sorry for your loss marathongirl. I was really rooting for you.


----------



## BabyGriffin14

I went to a seminar at ACRM last night and now I believe I have a workable plan.

We are going to continue to try naturally for another six months to a year. During that time, we'll pay off all of our credit cards and eliminate any other debt(something i'm pretty good at). We don't have a whole lot of debt, so I don't anticipate any problems. 
If we are not pregnant by then, we're going to do IVF with donor eggs. I'd prefer to use eggs from my daughter by a previous marriage and she is down with that too, but I'm not opposed to using a stranger's eggs either. Deciding that donor eggs isn't the end of the world for me has taken off a tremendous amount of stress. 
I still have a lot of hope that I will do this on my own naturally, but it's a huge relief to have a back up plan.


----------



## Garnet

Hi BabyGriffin14,
I tried and tried 5 times with my own eggs. 4 MC. And 1 D&E at 18 weeks, well needless to say I am in Prague now from the US getting Donor Egg! It is way cheaper in Europe than US. We have a thread in Assisted Conception. There is a group of us! Some went to Prague, Cyprus, Spain, South Africa . It was about 10k or more cheaper than US and plus we are on vacation! If you need any info I can PM you!


----------



## BabyGriffin14

Garnet said:


> Hi BabyGriffin14,
> I tried and tried 5 times with my own eggs. 4 MC. And 1 D&E at 18 weeks, well needless to say I am in Prague now from the US getting Donor Egg! It is way cheaper in Europe than US. We have a thread in Assisted Conception. There is a group of us! Some went to Prague, Cyprus, Spain, South Africa . It was about 10k or more cheaper than US and plus we are on vacation! If you need any info I can PM you!

I'm definitely interested in any information I can get!


----------



## SaintlySue

BabyGriffin, who did the ACRM seminar? Also, check out FertileThoughts there are a lot of threads on RBA under the donor section. They have, I think a frozen donor egg program, it is suppose to be the best in the US. They feel there is more success with frozen because sometimes you do not know how a woman is going to stim. even if they are young. But you can check out the comments from the girls going through the program. But just let me say this because I am a cautionary tale. Please make sure your DH has been thoroughly checked out. After all the years and money when we finally had the DNA fragmentation that told the tale. Your standard SA does not have DNA fragmentation. It takes an entire sperm sample to be sent out to get DNA fragmentation. It was the embroyologist and the reproductive urologist that looked at all our records and told us see the development here this is a healthy egg, here is where the development stops this is where the sperms involvement comes into play, but failure always at this point, but never an RE told us these little details. I have a friend who I kept asking to get the DNA fragmentation but her RE said oh his SAs are fine, his DNA fragmentation was worse than my DH and my DH was horrible. No matter what they tell you men DO represent 50% of infertility. It cost us $500 to get the DNA fragmentation.


----------



## Garnet

Okay Babygriffin14, I will pm you! Please check out our thread! Although we have a twinsie thing going on! Those with issues go can go to clinic like Serum in Greece or other ones! I had all my and hubbys preliminary testing done in US prior to heading to Prague! It would be well worth it to do as SS said about the DNA sperm testing! In my case I had a 18 week pregnancy that had Trisomy 18.
I have beem trying for 4 years!


----------



## Garnet

I pmed you BG14 let me know if you got it! Internet is spotty here and drops.


----------



## BabyGriffin14

Garnet said:


> I pmed you BG14 let me know if you got it! Internet is spotty here and drops.

I don't think it went through.


----------



## BabyGriffin14

SaintlySue said:


> BabyGriffin, who did the ACRM seminar? Also, check out FertileThoughts there are a lot of threads on RBA under the donor section. They have, I think a frozen donor egg program, it is suppose to be the best in the US. They feel there is more success with frozen because sometimes you do not know how a woman is going to stim. even if they are young. But you can check out the comments from the girls going through the program. But just let me say this because I am a cautionary tale. Please make sure your DH has been thoroughly checked out. After all the years and money when we finally had the DNA fragmentation that told the tale. Your standard SA does not have DNA fragmentation. It takes an entire sperm sample to be sent out to get DNA fragmentation. It was the embroyologist and the reproductive urologist that looked at all our records and told us see the development here this is a healthy egg, here is where the development stops this is where the sperms involvement comes into play, but failure always at this point, but never an RE told us these little details. I have a friend who I kept asking to get the DNA fragmentation but her RE said oh his SAs are fine, his DNA fragmentation was worse than my DH and my DH was horrible. No matter what they tell you men DO represent 50% of infertility. It cost us $500 to get the DNA fragmentation.

Does this mean the sperm testing that we had done before I had my tubal reversal wasn't enough? He sees a urologist for Kidney stones, and he's the one that ordered the previous tests where he had great results. Could he order a more in depth test? He's only 32 and in really good health.
Oh and Dr. Toner did the seminar. I'm not set on any specific location yet. I'm kind of partial to NCCRM where I had my reversal done, but I'm open to any and all options. I really hope it happens for us naturally, but I am realistic about the odds.


----------



## BabyGriffin14

Garnet said:


> Okay Babygriffin14, I will pm you! Please check out our thread! Although we have a twinsie thing going on! Those with issues go can go to clinic like Serum in Greece or other ones! I had all my and hubbys preliminary testing done in US prior to heading to Prague! It would be well worth it to do as SS said about the DNA sperm testing! In my case I had a 18 week pregnancy that had Trisomy 18.
> I have beem trying for 4 years!

Can you link to me to any of those threads?
I looked yesterday and couldn't find them.


----------



## Garnet

Here you go https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1281991-anyone-using-donor-eggs.html


----------



## BBbliss

BabyG, I admire your openness and attitude. I'm confident you will get it done and you'll have what you and your DH want.


----------



## BBbliss

Here's my IVF update:

Scan was showing 13 follicle and we got 8 eggs retrieved (I had empty follicles in the mix ) and all 8 fertilized, 7 are normal. This is day 1 and they will call me everyday with a report. All that make to day 5 will be tested genetic tested even if its only one or two. We had DF's sperm tested for DNA fragmentation and all came back normal so it's all on egg quality now.


----------



## SaintlySue

Baby Griffin, your DH probably did not have DNA fragmentation done. It takes an entire semen sample and at the time my DH had his done in 2010 there was only one facility doing it. I would think the urologist would have let you know if he was having DNA fragmentation done. He would have to give a sample for the regular SA then wait and give the sample for the DNA fragmentation. Before my DH surgery he had 77%, the cutoff for a successful IVF is below 30% anything over 30% IVF is not recommended due to the high failure rate. After DH surgery he was at 15% which is the normal range. My DH was 32 when we started our journey, great health, very active, a real choir boy. My friends husband was a little older but still in great shape. I met Dr. Toner once, I was really hoping you would meet Dr. Steve Voelkel, the embryologist, I know he has been doing research on the side but he is really great if you get to talk to him.


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Here's my IVF update:
> 
> Scan was showing 13 follicle and we got 8 eggs retrieved (I had empty follicles in the mix ) and all 8 fertilized, 7 are normal. This is day 1 and they will call me everyday with a report. All that make to day 5 will be tested genetic tested even if its only one or two. We had DF's sperm tested for DNA fragmentation and all came back normal so it's all on egg quality now.

Thank you, BBbliss. I was wondering how things had gone with the egg retrieval. I'm no expert but if that was me, I'd be absolutely delighted at having so many eggs retrieved and fertilised! Well done!

Your IVF seems to be being done so thoroughly and professionally. That must help you relax a little. And being called every day with an update is great! 

Fingers crossed for you and your DF!


----------



## BBbliss

Delphine, thank you! I'm still praying and waiting by the phone. It's impossible not to think about it 24/7. DF said he could just wait till Monday for final day 5 count, I said I prefer knowing every day! 

I'm pleased with my fertilization rate of 100% and I hope that's indicative of egg quality. There are so many stages to this process, today we are down to 6 embryos and 4 are high grade. I unfortunately don't get a report tomorrow, being the wknd :( but I get one again on Monday. I just got a call from the lab that will be doing our chromosome screening and they confirmed we are expected to have 5 day blasts to test. I really really hope they all stay the same grade and health they are right now so we can have a real chance. 

How are things with you? What are your plans now? I hope you are well and feel healthy hopeful and strong still :)


----------



## marathongirl

Thinking about you BBbliss. Sending your embryos lots of positive vibes to keep growing and be healthy. I hope you can just take some time this weekend and relax. Spend some quality time with your DF.


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Delphine, thank you! I'm still praying and waiting by the phone. It's impossible not to think about it 24/7. DF said he could just wait till Monday for final day 5 count, I said I prefer knowing every day!
> 
> I'm pleased with my fertilization rate of 100% and I hope that's indicative of egg quality. There are so many stages to this process, today we are down to 6 embryos and 4 are high grade. I unfortunately don't get a report tomorrow, being the wknd :( but I get one again on Monday. I just got a call from the lab that will be doing our chromosome screening and they confirmed we are expected to have 5 day blasts to test. I really really hope they all stay the same grade and health they are right now so we can have a real chance.
> 
> How are things with you? What are your plans now? I hope you are well and feel healthy hopeful and strong still :)

4 high grade? That's great! I know you have a couple of days to wait still, and I can imagine how stressful it must be worrying about them, but your results are fabulous, I think. It must be an ordeal waiting for the final count, but at least you know that only the best will be left. Sending you all my love and hoping that those precious little cells stay strong and healthy for you. :hugs:

As for me, I've finally got an appointment with a specialist (I'm paying to see him). I know nothing about him, but there's not much choice at all locally. I'm very nervous because I don't know what he'll suggest or what his attitude will be towards older ladies TTC. My appointment's at the end of the month. My heart's racing just thinking about it - partly excitement, partly terror!

My plans? Well, ideally I'd love to conceive all by myself, or with the minimum of help anyway! I'm using some ProGest cream as my progesterone was low, and I'm going to try soy isoflavones for the first time this month. I'm on CD3 now and feeling good (I'm even grateful for my periods now). I also have some homeopathic remedies which I've just started using. I have so many to take, I made a chart! :D

As time goes on, I'm opening my mind to pretty much anything. I wish that ticking clock could be paused - or, even better, rewound!

Good luck to every lady on this thread XXXXXXXX


----------



## BBbliss

Delphine, thank you so much for the encouragement. I so want to believe my results are good and my eggs are healthy. I remember DMama had had a successful IVF cycle at my age but I don't know the details of her journey, I don't think she's been on for quite some time now but I'd love to hear from her again. Tomorrow is a big day and it marks the end of this stage, then is the testing and we'll be anxiously waiting again. 

You will be fine at your Dr. Appointment! Just remember you are in control of your choices and you are there to interview him, to see if his approach agrees with your beliefs, you ARE paying for this and if he doesn't fit your needs you could try someone else, even if you have to do a little travel so you are comfortable. You remember my experience from dr. Less then 1%? I won't say I'd dint affect me. It did and for a full week that's all I thought about until I went back to my sweet RE and his amazing staff. We do need to be dreamers when we get to this point and as sweet and supportive my Dr. Is he always says he can't make promises and its up to God. I like that he said that because those are my beliefs as well and I hope you find a clinic that's willing to take good care of you. 

I do believe in supplements, acupuncture and homeopathy. Supplements have done miracles for DFs sperm and if this IVF turns out successful I'll give Acupunture and vitamins, specially Obiquinol Coq10 a lot of credit. 

Don't give up taking care of yourself! 

I'll post a quick update tomorrow :)


----------



## Garnet

I love all your journeys! I have been following and remember Dmama in my old group along time ago! Some were successful with their own eggs and some moved on to other methods after exhausting all alternatives! I started when I was 41 1/2. I had my son at 39/40 no problems what so ever! I am 46 now and had Donor Ivf Saturday! 9 eggs fertilized and were in great shape. I had 2 implanted. I am in 2 week window! Good luck everyone!


----------



## marathongirl

BBbliss- can't wait to hear about your emby's!!! Sending everything positive your way. I think it's great that you found such a supportive doctor and I just feel it will all work out for you.

Garnet- I've seen you on other threads and happy to see you again! I can't believe you are PUPO!!! Sending loads of sticky baby dust your way. You all are such an inspiration!

AFM- I am cd10 today after the mc. I'm not really charting these days so not sure when I will Ov. Thinking its probably better to wait a cycle after the mc. So saying that we are still ntnp for now. Of course I would be thrilled with a BFP!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Garnet

Good luck Marathongirl!


----------



## BBbliss

Garnet, congrats, this is great and I wish you all the luck in the world. 


Well, so I started with 8 fertilized, 6 on day 2 and yesterday I got a call that I only have one now, it was at the morula stage yesterday and I still don't know if it has survived to 5 day blast today. My dr. Is going to call me and discuss it with me today. 

I was so down yesterday, but there's nothing we can do at this point. We decided to still go ahead and do the PGS even if its only one. I have a personal Down syndrome experience and would not want it to put my family through it again just because I decided to have a baby at this stage in my life. I had an uncle with DS who was born a year after me so we grew up together and he was very high on the scale and had severe DS. My uncle just past away last October and my grandmother at 86 had not been able to care for him for the past few years due to her own decking health. 

I hope you are doing well and I'm still thinking of all of you and not only myself. 

Xxxx


----------



## las66

Hi everyone and best wishes to you all.

I have been searching for a place to vent a little with ladies my age. I am 47 and not necessarily TTC but we haven't avoided it either. I have 3 kids and my fiancee has none. We got together after losing our spouses to lung cancer. We started talking for support and it turned into so much more. I would love nothing more that to give him a child but starting to feel hopeless given our ages(he's 57 but a SA awhile ago said ok). My periods have become erratic at times but I am pretty confident that I ovulated(had EWCM and pain)somewhere in the Feb 28 to Mar7 time frame. I took a test yesterday after having frequent dizziness, queasiness, cramping but no AF. It was negative but I am going to test again in a few days as I sort of "feel" I could be pregnant. I go back and forth between it's all in my head or just peri menopause symptoms to I might actually be pregnant. Hard to find a lot of support anywhere at this age. Thank you for taking the time to read this


----------



## Garnet

BBliss, all you need is one golden egg! Fingers crossed!

Ladies before I started this donor egg ivf, my new Dr ask me why I was doing this cause some of her patients were 45+ who did it naturally and she had one that was 48 that just gave birth!


----------



## SaintlySue

Garnet, Good Luck in the 2ww.
BBbliss, so sorry this has been so tough, but Garnet is correct often the single little embie does the trick. 
las66, I wish you the best of luck for the bfp. Women have healthy babies naturally all over the world after 45.


----------



## BBbliss

Thank you for your support ladies. 

Garnet I'm impressed your Dr. Was so positive, like we said here before its so hard to find drs who believe in us. How are you feeling? 

Lass66, it seams a lot of us here have the same story, partners who never had children of their own, the things we do for love... I with you all the best on your journey. 

Saintly, I know, I believe that too. Well, we had a netting yesterday with the dr and embryologist and they think since we only have one that we shouldn't mess with it, and not do the biopsy. I know I was convicted I wanted to but in the end I also need to listen to the team of experts. So yesterday they froze the blast graded 4BB and we'll transfer in a couple of months once my body is ready end receptive.


----------



## SaintlySue

BBbliss, I can understand your decision. The embie has come very far and there is a better chance that it is healthy than you may realize. I wish I could say something to ease your fears but I have seen more women under 30 have down syndrome babies than over 40. The stats are skewed because women do not typically have children over 40. My cousin(guy) same age as me married in his 20s she was also in her 20s their child had down syndrome along with other abnormalities. For many reasons they waited ten years before even seeing a geneticist. They were told most of the time it is just a freak incident and probably would not happen again. You have done a lot of things to help your body produce a healthy egg most women do not even think about that.


----------



## marathongirl

BBbliss- happy to hear about your golden emby!!! I agree that it only takes 1 golden egg. We are all here for you. Now you just have to get your body to the stage where it is most receptive. I think you have been doing all the right things for a while now so that should be no problem! 

Garnet- thanks for the encouragement. I'm really hoping this is it for you! Please let us know. When do they typically test?


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Thank you for your support ladies.
> 
> Garnet I'm impressed your Dr. Was so positive, like we said here before its so hard to find drs who believe in us. How are you feeling?
> 
> Lass66, it seams a lot of us here have the same story, partners who never had children of their own, the things we do for love... I with you all the best on your journey.
> 
> Saintly, I know, I believe that too. Well, we had a netting yesterday with the dr and embryologist and they think since we only have one that we shouldn't mess with it, and not do the biopsy. I know I was convicted I wanted to but in the end I also need to listen to the team of experts. So yesterday they froze the blast graded 4BB and we'll transfer in a couple of months once my body is ready end receptive.

I think you made a very sensible decision, BBbliss. You listened to the experts' opinion and then made your own decision. It sounds like you weighed things up very carefully, so your decision was well-considered and based on information from people you trusted.

I know very little about IVF - do you mind if I ask if there's any special way you get your body receptive ready for transfer? Does it involve drugs? Sorry if that's a very stupid question!

Thank you for the advice about my consultant and that I should remember I'm paying and I can walk away if he's not helpful. My partner said that too when I revealed my worries to him today. Sometimes I feel like I'm having to beg for help whereas if I was in my 20s they'd be queuing up to help. I refuse to be written off because of my age! I've read so many stories where women were told their problems were due to age and there was actually a solveable problem they had that no-one spotted because they didn't bother to investigate properly and just made assumptions.Here's a page with women in their 40s saying a similar thing:

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a26394503/not_enough_effort_in_helping_over_40_ttc

Yes, you're right about so many ladies having new partners who don't have children of their own. That's my main motivation too. I never planned to try to have another baby in my 40s - but then, I never planned to get divorced... But my partner has no children and desperately wants a child so I'm more than happy to try to give him a child of his own. I only wish it was a lot easier!

I think my partner and I are keeping the vitamin and supplement business afloat all by ourselves :D I'm taking a lot of supplemets already and he's just got extra ones for sperm quality (any suggestions for supplements to improve sperm motility and morphology would be very welcome).


----------



## BBbliss

SaintlySue, THANK YOU SO MUCH! And I think you are right, just yesterday by total chance I came across a video someone posted on FB about down and they had the kids with their moms and I did notice the mothers were not old women but just regular moms. Because I only had one the embryologist recommended we didn't biopsy and again I trusted him, so today you just made me feel better about it. 

Now, you will never believe what happened today! I got a call this morning that I now have TWO frozen blasts! One that was legging behind and the embryologist chose not to tell me, maybe so I didn't get disappointed again, so this one slower one finally become a blast good enough to freeze so now I have even more possibilities :)

Delphine, it's not a stupid question at all! That's why we are have, to help each-other out. Well, in my case it does involve drugs. I'll be one BCP for the next cycle and I believe the cycle after I'm using estrogen patches and progesterone shots that need to start 4 days before transfer. I may do lupron shots too before the progesterone. I don't have my full protocol yet they give it to me on a need to know basis as its just so much info. Still, this is just a plan they have for me, I doesn't mean "or else" it's just so there no question my body isn't ready, besides right now I feel beat up from all the injections and retriaval, this way I have time to get strong. 

I believe the two problems we have at our age is thin lining, estrogen helps that, and progesterone is important to support implantation and pregnancy. I think it's one of known reasons for yearly misc. at our age. 

I've heard vit e, baby aspirin are good for lining, and some ladies progesterone creams after O


----------



## Garnet

Yes hormones! Bcp first to regulate cycle! It was not my egg so I did not have to do as much! Lupron to shut down ovaries and to prevent AF from happening! Estrogen to build lining 10 days or more before transfer. Mine was 8.9 cm! Progesterone pills 3x day to help with embroyo development. I take both until 12 weeks!


----------



## Delphine11

Thank you, BBbliss and Garnet! I didn't realise that happened with IVF so thank you both very much for explaining. It makes perfect sense now I know. I do think it's good that everything's done to give you the best possible chance.

BBbliss - _two_ embies! That's fantastic news! What a lovely surprise for you to be told that!


----------



## BBbliss

Garnet how far along are you? When do you get your beta test? i can tell you are so excited, I'm happy for you:)


----------



## marathongirl

BBbliss- so happy to hear you have 2 embryos!!!! Yay! I just have a good feeling about it and am so excited for you!

Garnet- also excited for you! How many days post transfer are you? Will you test soon?


----------



## BBbliss

marathongirl said:


> BBbliss- so happy to hear you have 2 embryos!!!! Yay! I just have a good feeling about it and am so excited for you!
> 
> Garnet- also excited for you! How many days post transfer are you? Will you test soon?

Thank you! I do too!!! It just doubled my chances that little fighter ;)


----------



## marathongirl

Any updates ladies? How are you doing Garnet? Thinking about all of you. Hoping we see some BFP's soon!


----------



## BabyGriffin14

I am 12 DPO today and tested negative. I am cramping badly and I'm super emotional, so I know AF will be here within the next day or two. 
I really had my hopes up this month and thought we get our little miracle. Sad doesn't even begin to cover how I feel today, but I can't sit at my desk and cry all day.

I know my age has a lot to do with my issues, but I also think stress at work is making a BFP twice as hard to achieve. There really isn't a lot I can do about my job though. It's not like I can just quit. I'm actually filing an official complaint against the main perpetrator this afternoon, but again, that doesn't really help with the stress.


----------



## BBbliss

BabyG so sorry you are having a bad day... Sometimes I wish the whole world could just stop while I'm TTC but it never looks that way and right in the middle of the worse of days that's when everything happens and you have to keep it to yourself... I know :(

Better days will come, be good to yourself first, take a deep breath and look ahead to what's to come and what's possible :)


----------



## Delphine11

Hello, ladies - I just posted a comment and lost it!

I'm posting this here because I don't want to upset my partner now he's finally more relaxed after a crappy week.

Rant warning! :- I saw the specialist this week and I am now angry and stressed. BBbliss, it was like reliving your experience :( The man I saw appeared to have made up his mind before he saw me. He wasn't interested in my cycles, what i was doing, or anything else. He basically sat there and told me my eggs were old and crap and my only option was donor eggs! I was so frustrated!

Every time I tried to say "Yes, but...." he just cut me off and went back to saying 'Donor eggs'. I said that I appreciated my chances were lower because of my age but I only needed one good egg. His reply was "No, they're all old and bad" I was so angry! He doesn't know that. He's not done any scans or seen my eggs. I do realise some or many of them will be dodgy, but they are NOT all old and damaged! Even when I told him about that CP I had a few months ago, he didn't even seem to listen. He just couldn't wait to butt in and say "Donor eggs" again.

Anything I tried to suggest or ask about, he said No to. I asked for injectibles - he said no. I even asked for Clomid and he said No. I asked for progesterone - he said No. I felt totally hopeless. He was writing me off without any look at me as an individual. He wasn't even prepared to try anything. He didn't even mention IUI. He made me feel absolutely wretched. I was sitting there telling myself to ignore him because i know so many ladies on here have had similar problems, but even though I know that and I know women older than me have got pregnant with their own eggs, to have to sit there and have that said to your face is very hard. In the end I couldn't help crying. It was frustration as much as anything.

My partner was furious. He couldn't understand why he was saying all that. He's spent a couple of days talking about it over and over. I know he's still hurt and angry. The guy even said that taking supplements wouldn't improve his sperm, which made my partner utterly miserable as he was trying to improve his SA results because it was below average.I told him that simply wasn't true. That was the worst thing - seeing my partner hurt and upset. 

I feel that that specialist just wrote me off because of my age. Some of the things he said simply weren't correct. He wouldn't listen to me and he wasn't interested in helping us. If he wasn't saying "Donor eggs" he was saying "No". I'm still so angry about it! I paid my money and I expected him to listen to me and try to do what he could to help in any way but he was only interested in IVF with DE. 

Sorry again for the rant! I know you ladies will understand and I could do with some cheering up after that fiasco. I don't have much choice for specialists and I really wasn't expecting that man to be so totally unhelpful. I was prepared for all the stuff about low chances/miscarriages, etc but NOT prepared for his total refusal to let me try anything with my own eggs - not even Clomid. It's not fair.

Thanks for reading - and best wishes to you all *hugs*


----------



## BBbliss

Delphine, I'm so sorry for your terrible experience. It was exactly what happened to me and I was so angry I kept complaining about it to my poor DF for a full week till I decided to let it go. Well, none of it is true! He does not know ALL your eggs are bad. Nobody knows that! Your very last egg could still be a healthy egg, the odds maybe lower but egg quality can't be measured, only quantity. You KNOW older women get pregnant all the time, you've heard the stories here and everywhere. Hold on to those. I was hurt and angry but I knew it in my heart he was just wrong! One of my friends from work is my age and pregnant right now and she wasn't even trying. Also, I'm a true believer that supplements hugely improved my DFs SA results, it was almost a miracle, within four months he was "cured" don't give up! Put this A hole behind you and move forward with your head held high. Listen to your heart! Xoxo


----------



## SaintlySue

Delphine, so sorry you had to experience that. I do not know if it helps but my DH takes clomid to improve his sperm count. He recently had another SA and it showed increase in count and motility. I am a little concerned because morphology was back to 0 and when we asked the nurse she told us that morphology only mattered when you do IVF. So waiting to hear back from the urologist regarding that. But he had normal low range of testerone so the urologist put him on clomid his testerone is normal but now mid range. His count went from a total of 8 million to total 72 million big difference. I think the doctor did not want to help you by helping your DH which is just crazy. I do not know your age but after many failing IVFs and IUIs we did conceive our son naturally when I was 45 delivered at 46. A very smart beautiful little boy. When my OB tells me about the over 45 patients with pregnancies they have always been normal healthy babies. For me and my DH someone finally looked at him. Again so sorry.


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Delphine, I'm so sorry for your terrible experience. It was exactly what happened to me and I was so angry I kept complaining about it to my poor DF for a full week till I decided to let it go. Well, none of it is true! He does not know ALL your eggs are bad. Nobody knows that! Your very last egg could still be a healthy egg, the odds maybe lower but egg quality can't be measured, only quantity. You KNOW older women get pregnant all the time, you've heard the stories here and everywhere. Hold on to those. I was hurt and angry but I knew it in my heart he was just wrong! One of my friends from work is my age and pregnant right now and she wasn't even trying. Also, I'm a true believer that supplements hugely improved my DFs SA results, it was almost a miracle, within four months he was "cured" don't give up! Put this A hole behind you and move forward with your head held high. Listen to your heart! Xoxo

Thank you so much for replying, BBbliss - I really needed that after the place my head was in this week. Thank you :hugs:

I tried to stick up for myself and I was very well-prepared but he just talked over me. He rushed through all his questions and moved onto the next one before I'd even finished answering. It was like I didn't count because of my age.

YES! That's what I tell myself - I may not have many eggs left but one of them could be the golden good egg I need. And when he was saying that stuff about my partner's SA and how nothing could improve it, I thought of you and I _knew_ he was wrong. My partner was taking a few basic vitamins like zinc, but now we've added more - L Arginine, L Carnitine and a much bigger dose of CoQ10. 

That news about your friend at work really cheered me up!

Just...thank you :)


----------



## Delphine11

SaintlySue said:


> Delphine, so sorry you had to experience that. I do not know if it helps but my DH takes clomid to improve his sperm count. He recently had another SA and it showed increase in count and motility. I am a little concerned because morphology was back to 0 and when we asked the nurse she told us that morphology only mattered when you do IVF. So waiting to hear back from the urologist regarding that. But he had normal low range of testerone so the urologist put him on clomid his testerone is normal but now mid range. His count went from a total of 8 million to total 72 million big difference. I think the doctor did not want to help you by helping your DH which is just crazy. I do not know your age but after many failing IVFs and IUIs we did conceive our son naturally when I was 45 delivered at 46. A very smart beautiful little boy. When my OB tells me about the over 45 patients with pregnancies they have always been normal healthy babies. For me and my DH someone finally looked at him. Again so sorry.

Thank you so much too, SaintlySue! :hugs: It was great to read you conceived your son at 45. My specialist made out that no woman could get pregnant in their 40s. He made me feel old and crap and useless. I'm 46, by the way. The specialist said "Time's running out". I said "Yes, that's why I've come to see you so you can help". But he did nothing. That made me angry.

You're right about him not wanting to help my partner. I really felt he was making up excuses to get rid of me - unless, of course, I agreed to use donor eggs. Every time I suggested a solution or something to try, he came up with another 'problem'. My partner was quietly devastated at what he said about his SA. I will mention the Clomid to him - thank you. I didn't know that could help men. 

My specialist wouldn't even give me Clomid. I wanted to shake him. He was adamant. I asked if there was anything he could give me, and he just said No. I think that's when I realised he wasn't being fair. I did say to him that I didn't mind 'wasting my money' because I just wanted to try things to see if they could help, but he refused. Not for safety reasons, just because he was sitting there like some kind of dictator who was in charge of my life and my options.

Thank you for your kind and helpful reply :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Well ladies the DEIVF did not work! Sad but at least we tried one last time!


----------



## Delphine11

So sorry to hear that, Garnet :( 

Sending you my best wishes. I hope you're OK.


----------



## BBbliss

Delphine, this man was not and is NOT in charge of your life and specially your well educated opinion, because the FACTS are here as proof, women in their mid 40's DO get pregnant! I know it's hard to shake it but you must put it behind you. I wish you had more options and could find a more sympathetic doctor. About your DFs SA improving I would also recommend pycnogenol in conjunction with Lcartinine to improve morphology, the hardest of the three to change. 

Btw, we also had zero morphology and that means zero sperm is of the correct head shape needed for penetrating the egg. When the sperm has abnormal shape it makes it impossible to fertilize the egg, unless during IVF when they they use icsi and inject the sperm directly inside the egg bypassing the natural process.


----------



## BBbliss

Garnet said:


> Well ladies the DEIVF did not work! Sad but at least we tried one last time!

Garnet, I'm SO SORRY! I did not expect this to happen to you, I hope you are ok and I don't want to ad to your pain and frustration but isn't DE the "answer" to all of our problems? They talk so much about egg health so what do they say now? Do you have more frozen blasts? 

I'm sorry, I'm just angry for you when I think about all the promises made to us about DE from all of those RE who say "we" are the problem 

:hugs:


----------



## Delphine11

Thank you for the Pycnogenol recommendation, BBbliss. Adding that to my vitamin/supplement order now. 

I'm much more positive today and I'm putting that man out of my head. My partner seems happier too, which makes me happy.


----------



## Garnet

I want to apologize ladies! I had no symptoms so I thought it was a bust and so I tested this morning before going off meds and it was :bfp: flower::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Wish4another1

Garnet - I am a stalker here as I am not 45 so don't want to post too much - but I just wanted to say CONGRATS!!!! I know it's been a long time coming for you!!! :hug:


----------



## Garnet

Wish4another1 said:


> Garnet - I am a stalker here as I am not 45 so don't want to post too much - but I just wanted to say CONGRATS!!!! I know it's been a long time coming for you!!! :hug:

Thank you!:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Awesome news Garnet!!!! So happy for you.....I knew it was your time:happydance: I bet your dh is doing backflips:haha: :hugs::hugs::hugs: :cloud9: yayyyyyy!


----------



## Garnet

peanutpup said:


> Awesome news Garnet!!!! So happy for you.....I knew it was your time:happydance: I bet your dh is doing backflips:haha: :hugs::hugs::hugs: :cloud9: yayyyyyy!

Thank you PP, actually he going to buy a ban saw as a consolation prize! I get baby and he gets ban saw! :haha:It was so worth going to Prague to get Donor egg!:thumbup:


----------



## BBbliss

What a relief! That's great! Congratulation Garnet!

Forget my frustration over DE LOL


----------



## Garnet

BBbliss said:


> What a relief! That's great! Congratulation Garnet!
> 
> Forget my frustration over DE LOL

Hey I am just as surprised as you! :winkwink:


----------



## terripeachy

HA!!HA!! Bbliss. I just checked this thread this morning, and I was behind you rallying!

Congrats Garnet! That is fantastic news. So happy your precious is on its way! <3


----------



## Garnet

Thanks!


----------



## peanutpup

Garnet said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Awesome news Garnet!!!! So happy for you.....I knew it was your time:happydance: I bet your dh is doing backflips:haha: :hugs::hugs::hugs: :cloud9: yayyyyyy!
> 
> Thank you PP, actually he going to buy a ban saw as a consolation prize! I get baby and he gets ban saw! :haha:It was so worth going to Prague to get Donor egg!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Sounds like he gets rewarded twice!:haha: maybe put him to work building something for you:thumbup: if my dh was on board I would def consider de......I am ecstatic this worked for you....so happy to hear good news from the old team:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Oh believe me it took almost a year and showing him every DE baby born and success story! I also threaten to get a sperm donor if he did not cooperate! It really alot less money and we had a wonderful vaca in Europe!


----------



## Delphine11

Wow, Garnet! Amazing news! That's just fantastic! You must be so excited! Really lovely news for you.

Look after yourself. xx


----------



## marathongirl

Yay Garnet!!!! So happy for you! Will they follow you closely with betas and us soon?


----------



## marathongirl

How is everyone? It's quiet on here lately. How are you doing Garnet?

AFM- the witch showed this morning. She was not welcome. As I'm not charting I don't know exactly when I o'd but at least my cycle was 27 days. This makes me happy. 
Off for a weekend away with my hubby and babes so have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## BBbliss

Just started BCP in preparation for my transfer in about six weeks. Just waiting for time to pass now...

Sounds like a great weekend Marathongirl, I like it that you are feeling "in love" :)


----------



## Delphine11

The time will soon go, BBbliss. Your little frozen embryos in your signature make me smile every time I see them :)

As for me, I'm still taking my supplements and hoping and praying a good egg will appear and get itself fertilised pronto. I've put the stupid, depressing specialist out of my mind now and I'm feeling positive. We're still trying naturally - largely because the specialist was a big waste of time and nothing was offered except DEs. Somehow his awfulness made us more determined.


----------



## BBbliss

Thank you Delphine, I'm sorry it took me so long to respond, but with my grandmother passing and 16dd being an emotional angry teen at the moment I've been trying to focus on family matters more then on myself and TTC

My little guys with the scarf and hats make me smile too :) they are a promise :)

I don't know if I said it but I love your attitude and I totally get it about your experience with the Dr. I felt the same way! Now I just want to prove him wrong!

Hang in there! You have a good spirit and a lot of good intentions from a pure place. There are forces in the universe working their magic on you... Keep an open heart and let the details sort themselves out :)


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Thank you Delphine, I'm sorry it took me so long to respond, but with my grandmother passing and 16dd being an emotional angry teen at the moment I've been trying to focus on family matters more then on myself and TTC
> 
> My little guys with the scarf and hats make me smile too :) they are a promise :)
> 
> I don't know if I said it but I love your attitude and I totally get it about your experience with the Dr. I felt the same way! Now I just want to prove him wrong!
> 
> Hang in there! You have a good spirit and a lot of good intentions from a pure place. There are forces in the universe working their magic on you... Keep an open heart and let the details sort themselves out :)

Thank you for what you wrote, BBbliss. It really stuck in my head because you put it so beautifully. Thank you.

I sat with my partner the other evening and we talked about our hopes for a child, and I remembered what you'd written here about the universe's magic. Just thinking about that makes me feel calmer and more open and less anxious.

I hope you're OK and that this week has been bearable. Life's hard sometimes - very hard. I can't write anything as poetic and perfect as you did, but I really hope all's well with you and your family.


----------



## BBbliss

Delphine I just wrote you really long post and lost it, don't you hate when that happens? Lol

I'm so happy my words were good for you, you've been there for me as well and I'm glad to be a messenger of hope when you need it :)

I had a great wknd with DF, it was his birthday and I was the one feeling blessed and celebrated. 

It's so good to hear you talk about your relationship with your partner, you seam so close and connected , it's so nice to see... I believe in love, always have :) so good to have that...


----------



## Delphine11

Glad that your weekend was so good, BBbliss, and that you are your DF had such a great time. I don't know if it's because I'm thinking about babies so much or just because I'm in my 40s now (getting old but certainly don't feel it :D ), but I really do appreciate those special good days so much more, don't you? I had a lovely day with my partner yesterday - simple but lovely :)

Just posting here today to wish good luck and a Happy Easter Break to all the ladies who post here or just read the posts. Easter and Spring are times of new life, and that makes them extra-special :)


----------



## marathongirl

Happy Easter Ladies! Hope everyone enjoys time with family and friends. We all have so much to be thankful for.


----------



## dmama

Hi ladies
I haven't posted in a while...sorry about that....I haven't had a chance to read all the posts that I have missed, but hello to everyone!!!

Garnet....congrats!!!!! Looks like you went overseas for the DE IVF...I know many people do that, but I don't think I could swing that with work...How long did you have to stay over there?

BBliss - fantastic on the frozen embies!!!!! That is totally awesome and I do wish you the best of luck for the upcoming FET. I did get pregnant with 44 year old eggs, so you have a great chance at this ...maybe even twins!!! :)

Delphine - so sorry you had some bad experience with the Re a while back. Again, the docs feel helpless with us older ladies and they don't know what to say when it does not work, so they'd rather move us on to a sure thing, (or better odds at least) because it makes them feel like they succeeded and also adds to their success rates. Not everyone will get pregnant in their 40s with their own eggs, yes that is true, but some people will, and I was one of them. I do think that they need to provide us with the information, but let us make the decision whether to move on with OE or not and not cut us off.,..I am so glad you rebounded and sound fabulous now!!!

Hope all enjoyed the recent Holidays and hope everyone is doing well with baby dust going out to us all!!!!

I had an unsuccessful IVF back a month ago....I got the DE speech and feeling that may actually be my only chance at having #2. Trying to decide what to do though...my doc is willing to do a last ditch mini IVF to see if my eggs just didn't like the high stim because I did respond well to a low stim IUI...which of course also didn't work, but since the response was really good with the IUI, we thought IVF would be great, but it wasn't...so really only money is in the way of deciding what to do because finances may not be there to do both a mini stim and then DE in the end...well, we will see, but some decisions need to get made pretty soon...


----------



## BBbliss

Dmama, it's so good to hear from you! I'm so sorry you had a bad ivf cycle, we put our bodies through so much pushing and pulling and sometimes it still doesn't do what it's told to do and I understand the frustration and sadness that comes with it. We can only hope we are still holding on to "seeds" that hold enough life in them to bring us new hope for a different future. I'm sure holding on to that hope right now. I always think back about your experience and that gives me hope. I wanted to know all the details of your successful IVF cycle back when I had the retrieval and fert but I hope having two 6d blasts is a good sign. I decided to look at it this way, if I had 8 fertilized eggs it's better then having perfectly timed intercourse with perfect sperm for a whole year, so looking at it that way, I think my odds are pretty good :) I do have a friend who is a few months older then me and just had a baby over the wknd and she wasn't even TTC. 

I hope you make the right decision ahead... I just had a dream I was offered DE again and in my dream it didn't look so bad. It was kind of funny, they told me the donor was 5'9" and that made me really happy because I hate being short, LOL


dmama, pray for guidance :)


----------



## Delphine11

Great to hear from you, dmama. 

I'm sorry your IVF was unsuccessful :( I sympathise with your dilemma. It's so frustrating when money's an issue because it influences your decision-making when you already have enough to think about. I can't give any advice except to say that you must do what's best for you. What I do when I have to make a hard decision is play it over and over in my head, imagining all the possible outcomes and how I'd feel. Gradually then a picture forms of what would be best for me. I hope you can make the right decision for you. That's all that matters.

Ah yes, my downer RE! He's history! But I will be warning other women oevr 40 not to bother with him. If I'd known he'd already written me off without seeing me, then I could have saved my money.

No news from me, but I have been keeping positive by reading lots of success stories for women over 40 online, and even for women over 50 who've used donor eggs. It makes me feel positive about women's bodies and out ability to fight and succeed.

BBbliss, do keep us updated on your transfer! I hope all's going according to plan :) And as for being short, remember precious things come in little packages :D I speak as a lady of 5'2! :D


----------



## dmama

BBliss... can't wait to hear about your transfer. I was successful at 44, so I do believe those blasts are golden for you. I would kill to be 44 again!

Delphine - How are you doing. Thanks also for your comments. I am getting close to the end of the road here...I will either go on to DE or foster/adoption or accept that #2 isn't a reality. The ttc thing has taken up a lot of time, as well as emotional energy and finance and it is time to move on....I am at least sure that moving on is going to happen...whether we move on with #2 or not, I am not sure yet...


----------



## BabyGriffin14

Had a horrible month. My father in law passed away, a week later my husband was run over by one of his forklift guys while talking to another manager, and then my grandmother's husband passed away. We were pretty busy and I was unable to get online too much.

Yesterday, I had my HSG. My tubes are blocked again. Apparently it's common for scar tissue to build up and block the tubes like before my reversal. I don't know of any natural remedies to repair the problem and my insurance does not cover anything other than diagnosis(no fertility treatments).

I am guessing that IVF is going to be my only option and it's most likely going to have to be donor egg IVF because of my age and AMH. 
I'd prefer to do the IVF here in the states because I don't know how I'd keep my job and be gone to Europe for almost a month, but I'm not opposed to traveling there if I have to for financial reasons and I'll have to hope my job is covered just temporarily.


----------



## Delphine11

dmama said:


> BBliss... can't wait to hear about your transfer. I was successful at 44, so I do believe those blasts are golden for you. I would kill to be 44 again!
> 
> Delphine - How are you doing. Thanks also for your comments. I am getting close to the end of the road here...I will either go on to DE or foster/adoption or accept that #2 isn't a reality. The ttc thing has taken up a lot of time, as well as emotional energy and finance and it is time to move on....I am at least sure that moving on is going to happen...whether we move on with #2 or not, I am not sure yet...

I'm OK, thank you - not too stressed at the moment. The other night though I did realise that I'd subconsciously started to give up on getting pregnant :( When we first started trying, every time we DTD I'd imagine the spermies doing their thing and fertilising the egg, and I'd be excited during the TWW. But the other night I realised I wasn't even thinking that I might be pregnant. I suppose that's normal after months of not conceiving. It's not always easy to keep the same level of positivity. 

dmama, you'll know what's the right thing for you to do. There's no one right answer. You must do what YOU think is best - it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks. TTC is a strain, for sure. When I first started, I was very wary of the idea of DE, but now I realise that the most important thing to me is that my darling partner has the child he longs for. Ideally, this would be with my eggs, but if the alternative is watching his disappointment month after month, then I'm not ruling out DE. I do think it's good to think ahead and have back up plans even if you never use them.


----------



## Delphine11

BabyGriffin14 said:


> Had a horrible month. My father in law passed away, a week later my husband was run over by one of his forklift guys while talking to another manager, and then my grandmother's husband passed away. We were pretty busy and I was unable to get online too much.....I am guessing that IVF is going to be my only option and it's most likely going to have to be donor egg IVF because of my age and AMH.
> I'd prefer to do the IVF here in the states because I don't know how I'd keep my job and be gone to Europe for almost a month, but I'm not opposed to traveling there if I have to for financial reasons and I'll have to hope my job is covered just temporarily.

So sorry to hear about your awful month, BabyG. That sounds completely dreadful, all those things happening at once. Unbelievable that your husband was run over too. I hope he's OK now.

Keep strong :hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Dmama, thank you so much! I do think about you all the time and it gives me hope. I also have a friend of same age who just had a baby naturally. So there IS hope. If this one doesn't work DF said he would do it again, but I hope we don't have to, it's so expensive!!! 

I think you are should listen to your heart and do what it tell you. DE is not a bad option at all, I was so against IVF for myself a year ago and look at me now, I think the hard part is making a decision and after that everything will flow in the right direction, there are forces in the universe that want nothing more then for you to be happy and it's that evolutionary impulse of life that will take you there. You will be happy in the end! Trust yourself :)

BabyG, I really fell for you, what a terrible month you had. Sometimes you think you can only handle one problem at a time and then life just gives it all at once, well maybe you will have a long stretch with only good coming your way soon. You can do this! 

Delphine, how are you doing these days? How's that adorable partner you are so lucky to have? I hope you are well and your love is strong no matter what happens. Sometimes life doesn't happen as we want but I have to say this TTC journey has really strengthen my bond with DF, I know him better and love him more now then ever before :)

Afm, looking good at my u/s today and FET should happen next week Tuesday ou Wednesday! YAY!


----------



## dmama

Thanks BBliss... you are amazing...all body parts are crossed for a successful FET

Delphine - you too...thanks so much hun and I am praying for your BFT as well..

BabyG - gosh...so sorry your month was full of loss and tragedy...I myself just started to think about going abroad for IVF with DE because it is soooo incredibly expensive here...but like you, I have no idea how I could get off work for that length of time, although they do seem to allow local monitoring and then flying when the time is right, although that may lead to a higher expensive as far as the plane ticket....you are in Atlanta? have you considered using a frozen egg...I think RBA in Atlanta has good rates and price is about the same as a conventional cycle and much lower than a fresh donor cycle....I have been checking them out...

Hugs all!


----------



## BBbliss

I hope everyone had a beautiful Mother's Day weekend I know most of us here are already blessed with a child. 

I was visiting one of my pregnant cousins Saturday and she told me a girl at her work came in one day and told her her mother was pregnant at 50 naturally! after years of trying and treatment, and long after she gave up. she has already had the baby now. Just amazing! 

My transfer is tomorrow, I'm trying to stay calm and relaxed for transfer. 

Say a prayer for me girls :)


----------



## dmama

BBbliss said:


> I hope everyone had a beautiful Mother's Day weekend I know most of us here are already blessed with a child.
> 
> I was visiting one of my pregnant cousins Saturday and she told me a girl at her work came in one day and told her her mother was pregnant at 50 naturally! after years of trying and treatment, and long after she gave up. she has already had the baby now. Just amazing!
> 
> My transfer is tomorrow, I'm trying to stay calm and relaxed for transfer.
> 
> Say a prayer for me girls :)

BBliss - I am sending you all the good luck and blessings and baby dust and hugs and peace that I can. I really hope this is it. You have fantastic embryos on ice and I really have good hope for this. I pray you can get your take home baby. You will be PUPO after transfer and I hope you can enjoy that my dear! Wishing all the best!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> I hope everyone had a beautiful Mother's Day weekend I know most of us here are already blessed with a child.
> 
> I was visiting one of my pregnant cousins Saturday and she told me a girl at her work came in one day and told her her mother was pregnant at 50 naturally! after years of trying and treatment, and long after she gave up. she has already had the baby now. Just amazing!
> 
> My transfer is tomorrow, I'm trying to stay calm and relaxed for transfer.
> 
> Say a prayer for me girls :)

BBbliss, I hope everything went well for your transfer.

Keep calm and trust in your body :hugs: You've got so far already making those fabulous little embryos. I'm keeping every single thing crossed for you and your DF. I so hope everything works out for you :hugs:

Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Thank you so so much my beautiful friends :)

It all went well and they looked great, really great :)

Dr said "babies are going home now" that made me smile. 

I was really out of it yesterday from the Valium, but happy :) and now I'm just going to take it easy for the rest of the week and stay relaxed until I can test :)

I hope you ladies are doing well :hugs:


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Thank you so so much my beautiful friends :)
> 
> It all went well and they looked great, really great :)
> 
> Dr said "babies are going home now" that made me smile.
> 
> I was really out of it yesterday from the Valium, but happy :) and now I'm just going to take it easy for the rest of the week and stay relaxed until I can test :)
> 
> I hope you ladies are doing well :hugs:

I just want to write a big long AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! :D

Lovely news - I'm so pleased everything went well :)


----------



## BBbliss

Girls I took a hpt this morning and got a faint positive. The line is there!

I'm praying it gets darker and we make it to the end. 

I knew my eggs were not all bad, I'm glad I went with my instincts and believed it could be done. I feel this was the hardest part of the process. Lets hope it all goes well from here. 

Thank you for being there for me, as always we are here for each other


----------



## Delphine11

OMG, BBbliss! That's so exciting! :happydance:

I logged in here to see if there was any news from you but thought it might be a bit early, so to read that now is so very, very cool : )

Keeping everything crossed for you that they settle in OK.

You were right! Your eggs are good. You totally did the right thing ignoring that first doctor you saw. 

Relax and rest and know that we're rooting for you with all our hearts, and hoping that everything continues to go according to plan :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

BBliss-Just popping in to say congrats!! Your doctor was right about your eggs going home. Enjoy it and keep everyone updated on your progress please! Oh, and definitely when you find out you're having twins!! :crib: :crib:


----------



## BBbliss

Delphine, thank you so much I can can your sincere excitement for me, thank you!!!!

Terri, it's so sweet of you to leave me a message, thank you!

I'm still not completely safe as we all know but for now I'm so happy :)

I'll keep posting my updates. I'll be 45 when baby(s) is born!


----------



## dmama

BBliss - that is fantastic news!!!! Just fantastic!!!! Don't worry about age...I was almost 45 when DD was born! You are blessed for sure! Keep us posted please.
I am tickled! Just tickled!!!

BTW what dosage of stims were you on? Do you remember your protocol?


----------



## Jax41

Ladies, I'm sorry I'm such a rubbish poster of late :blush: but BBbliss you so give me hope when I was clinging onto shreds - so happy for you!! :happydance::kiss:


----------



## BBbliss

Thank you Dmama! Tbh I'm not that worried about age anymore, lol 

I was on DHEA, baby aspirin, 600mg coq10, long protocol with bcp, doxicycline before stims. Then 150 gonalF, 3vials of menopur, cetrotide, hcg trigger, egg retreaval then back on BCP and lupron, estrogen patches and progesterone in oil. They made me wait 2 cycles for FET. 

You know, I knew how many different protocols there are and that it really is a shot in the dark the first time around but I prayed that the people who made those decisions for me where (Divinely) inspired to chose the right combination that would be most beneficial to me. 

I knew was still fertile, I just knew it, but the ivf made it happen faster and surely, I have one blocked tube and DF has had sperm issues. This was the best decision we made, but if my tubes were clear and his sperm normal I'm also confident we were have been able to get pregnant on our own. 

Jax! Don't loose hope! I have another friend our age who just had a baby :)


----------



## dmama

BBliss - Good luck for a great beta tomorrow!!!


----------



## marathongirl

Congrats BBbliss!!!! Any updates on your beta?


----------



## BBbliss

Yes! So much has happened these past few days have been full of ups and downs. Well I started testing on Monday getting a barely there line then next day I got a very visible line but I think my urine was really concentrated, then the day before beta I had brown spotting and thought my line was lighter so I was very concerned for my beta and yes they were really really low. Scary low At only 19, I was really upset and thought I was having a chemical but this was Thursday and with the Holliday they didn't schedule me for another beta until Tuesday! I thought it was really too long to wait but decided that if AF doesn't show up I'm still pregnant and I stopped with the testing, I was just tour turning my self, but I've been so busy with my DD's graduation that I haven't had time to obsess. I doing fine, I've had a couple of bad moments but I'm staying hopeful still. I'm still pregnant for all I know :)


----------



## marathongirl

I just love your attitude BBliss!! That's all you can do for now and you are pregnant for now so rejoice in it! The fact that you are not bleeding is a great sign and means your beta is going up :)


----------



## marathongirl

I just wanted to say that I got a BFP today! Fx'd this one sticks. I'm hoping to go for a beta tomorrow. I'll keep you updated. 
BBbliss- sending positive vibes your way for your beta on Tues!!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Marathon girl I'm so excited for you! I'm keeping you in my prayers. Fingers crossed, and that good stuff!

I feel positive but nervous about Tuesday. Today I had a think mucus mixed with a tinge of old blood so I hope it was part of the forming mucus plug. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## terripeachy

This thread is getting lucky. Congrats marathon girl!!


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks so much BBbliss and terri!!
Fx'd for you tomorrow BBbliss. I will be thinking about you :)


----------



## dmama

BBliss _ sorry about the roller coaster, fingers crossed that beta is high after the next test! hugs

marathongirl - congrats...were you trying naturally? can you remind me your age!

Yes, the board is getting lucky!


----------



## marathongirl

BBbliss- thinking about you. Did you get your beta today?

dmama- yes naturally. I am 44 turning 45 in September. I had 2 losses before our rainbow was born last year in April. I had another loss this past Feb at 6 weeks. Praying that this one sticks!


----------



## Delphine11

Congratulations, marathongirl! Lovely news :) FX everything works out for you this time :hugs:

BBbliss - I really hope everything's OK with you. Sending you my best wishes :hugs: xx


----------



## BBbliss

Marathon, I'm so happy this is happening for you. I really want things to go well for you this time. Are you on progesterone or kind of support? 


Delphine, dmama, Terri and marathon, I had a call this morning that confirmed I had a chemical pregnancy. I took a hpt a couple of days ago and I already knew so was just waiting for beta to confirm. I'm heartbroken and tired right now and think I need a few days to morn and then decide where to go from here. I'm tired but I don't think this is the end yet. 

Thank you for all of your support. I think about you girls and want nothing but the best of your dreams to come true for all of you.


----------



## marathongirl

So sorry BBbliss :( I probably don't have any words to make you feel better but I just want to say that you are an amazing person and have such a great attitude. I know you are strong and will get through this and you will make the right decision going forward. We are all here for you :)


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Marathon, I'm so happy this is happening for you. I really want things to go well for you this time. Are you on progesterone or kind of support?
> 
> 
> Delphine, dmama, Terri and marathon, I had a call this morning that confirmed I had a chemical pregnancy. I took a hpt a couple of days ago and I already knew so was just waiting for beta to confirm. I'm heartbroken and tired right now and think I need a few days to morn and then decide where to go from here. I'm tired but I don't think this is the end yet.
> 
> Thank you for all of your support. I think about you girls and want nothing but the best of your dreams to come true for all of you.

So sorry to hear that, BBbliss :( 

I know there are no words of comfort that I can give you right now - all I can do is send you my sympathy and all my love and support. 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Marathongirl is right about you being an amazing person. I'm always so impressed with your positive attitude and your strength. If anyone can do it, then you can. 

Look after yourself and take the time you need now XXX


----------



## BBbliss

You girls are really incredible women and I'm proud of your resilience and strength myself, to still be here against all odds takes more then bravery alone, It takes a fighting spirit to put ourselves again in this journey and I'm grateful to share it here in these pages amongst the best of them. Thank you


----------



## SaintlySue

Hello Ladies, 
I am sorry I have been gone for a while. We have been out of town quite a bit lately for various reasons, DH business, family tragedy, vacation, etc...

BBbliss, I am so sorry to read about your chemical pg. I hate that you are going through this. I do not know if it helps you but I had a chemical IVF/ICSI when I was 44 and then conceived naturally the following year. 

Marathongirl, Congrats.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh BBbliss, this is not what I wanted to read tonight. I am so sorry. :hugs: you had such a great story and progression. You don't know how many of us were rooting for you and that bean. 

Definitely rest, relax and recuperate and we'll be here when you're ready. Much love. :hugs: :cry:


----------



## BBbliss

Saintlysue, thank you for sharing your story, I does help! I need all the possible possibilities to fell real right now as I don't want to lose hope. I fell tired right now... But still have hope. I'm sorry you had family tragedy to deal with recently I also have a lot of other issues all going on at the same time and its just overwhelming sometimes. I hope things are finally going back to normal on your side. 

Terri, thank you for telling me that, I means a lot to me. You are always so sweet and I can always tell you are very genuine too. I hope all is well with you and I hope you conceive soon and go on to have a heathy pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies. Just wanted to give an update. So I went in for 3 betas this week and little bean is growing but at a slower rate than my doctor would like to see. My numbers were: 4/26- 253 4/28-425 which is a doubling time of 64 hours. Had more bloods drawn on 4/30 and levels were 746 which is a doubling time of 59 hours. While I am holding out hope that this little bean is viable I know that slow rising hcg is not a great sign. Just wanted you all to know. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## BBbliss

Marathongirl, don't lose hope, maybe it's not as bad as you think, I have read that it is still considered normal if it doubles within 72 hours and you are still under that. When do you go back for another? Are you just waiting for u/s now? Stay positive. All is well :)


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks so much for your kind words BBbliss :)
I did get another beta today and it went from 746 to 2826 in 3 days. That's a doubling time of 37 hours! I'm not out of the woods yet but things are going in the right direction at least :)


----------



## dmama

Oh BBliss... I am so sorry to hear this news. I am just ill to hear this. Stay strong. It is great to hear you still have hope. We all have to keep hope alive. It is so tough to get so far and then deal with a chemical. TTC at this age is only for the strong and we definitely have strong women here! I think someone recently mentioned to me that someone had a natural pregnancy at 50. My REs have also said pregnancy at this age and older IS possible, even though with IVF the success is low...I think sometimes our bodies get it right without IVF...praying that can work....Hugs!

Marathon - what a rollercoaster you are on now....Glad to see that spike in the beta...please keep us posted and good luck!

Hi everyone!


----------



## BBbliss

Dmama, thank you, yes it was very hard specially with all the prep and shots and wait for an end result that just breaks your heart, but I think you are right! I still believe I can do this on my own, I have faith my body will create the right moment on its own. I'm almost decided I don't want to do another IVF it was just so hard on my body, I talked to my sister who is 9months pregnant and I asked if she would give her eggs, we laughed and she said "of course!" Maybe I'll do that since we both have we are both from the same genetic pool. Like I said before, I still hope to do this alone, maybe something less invasive... I also know someone ( my BFF's cousin) who had a natural pregnancy at 49, her son is 15 now. 

Marathongirl, your are looking good right now! Stay strong! :) I'm praying for you :)


----------



## Delphine11

Wow! Encouraging news about the lady who had a natural pregnancy at 49. I need a 'cool' smile to put here :D 

AFM, I'm waiting to see a new specialist. I was not at all happy with the one I saw last time. He made me feel totally past it and almost laughed in my face. This new one sounds more positive and that in itself has cheered me up :)

I hope you're doing OK, BBbliss :hugs: Take it easy and take it slowly. You'll know what's the right thing to do if you listen to your body and your heart.


----------



## BBbliss

Thank you Delphine, I'm just trying to stay positive and look ahead, I don't want to relive my recent failed IVF in my head and in fact right now I don't even want to do another IVF. For now. And I'm ok with it.


----------



## dmama

Delphine11 said:


> Wow! Encouraging news about the lady who had a natural pregnancy at 49. I need a 'cool' smile to put here :D
> 
> AFM, I'm waiting to see a new specialist. I was not at all happy with the one I saw last time. He made me feel totally past it and almost laughed in my face. This new one sounds more positive and that in itself has cheered me up :)
> 
> I hope you're doing OK, BBbliss :hugs: Take it easy and take it slowly. You'll know what's the right thing to do if you listen to your body and your heart.


I realize that my experience is not going to be everyone's experience, but when I was 44 I went to an acupuncturist to get treatment before embarking on IVF. The acupuncturist basically told me to forget it. That I was too old and should not be thinking about having a baby. Now, this lady was not one of those who specializes in acupuncture and so I learned that that is who you need....but she was an experienced Chinese acupuncturist and an older and I thought wiser woman and could just be the wholistic practitioner that I thought she should be....but no. She made me feel like crap and essentially told me to get out of her office because it was a waste of time. I should have gone back there with my pregnant belly but forgot all about that lady until now....Don't let what that doctor said get you down....While things are going to be difficult for us, we know that already....we need to find people who are at least positive otherwise they won't do their best for us. And we deserve and are PAYING for their best!
Hugs!:hugs:


----------



## Delphine11

Thank you, dmama :hugs: You're absolutely right. I think it's really patronising of people to assume we don't know that it's not the same conceiving in your 40s compared to your 20s. OF COURSE, we know that! When I saw my gynaecologist, i felt like saying "Yes, I KNOW that - I wouldn't be here if I thought I could just get pregnant immediately, would I? I came here for some HELP".

I think it's really presumptive of people to tell us what we can and can't do.


----------



## BBbliss

I agree, but unlike the "glass half empty" crowd, I'm of the strong believe that if it can happen to anyone it can happen to me, or maybe I could even be feel like I could be the first ever, LOL but that's just me ;)

Well, this is my first cycle after my chemical and I'm on CD13 with lots of CM, I hope I still O normally right away, I went back to temping and OPKs. I normally O around cd 17 so we'll see.


----------



## Delphine11

Great news about your cycle, BBbliss. That CM can only be a good thing as it shows your hormones are getting back to normal. 

Your positivity is inspiring. I know what you mean about thinking you'll be the first ever. When I spoke to my Dr at the beginning of my TTC journey, she commented on my age and I felt like saying "So?" : D

On one hand theyre fussing women in their 40s about contraception and on the other hand they're spreading doom and gloom about conceiving. They can't have it both ways. I often think there's a little bit of prejudice mixed in. My Dr seemed to be ok, but then I asked her to refer me to another specialist and she kept trying to add negative things to the referral letter. There was no reason for that as I'm in good health, but it was like she was against me trying to get pregnant in some way although she initially seemed positive. I suppose she hoped I'd give up and go away.

I think she underestimated my determination!


----------



## BBbliss

It's the same for me my OB never really believed in me, only didn't really say what she thinks but I can tell...

I have ewcm today CD15 but no LH surge I hope it's coming and I can catch it, I think we'll just BD every other day and I'll just keep an eye on my temp.


----------



## marathongirl

BBbliss- good news about the ewcm! Only us ladies could ever know how exciting that is to see :)

Delphine- I agree about doctors and trying to find one that takes you seriously. I'm so glad that you are as determined as ever to prove them all wrong!!

AFM- I had a scan on Thurs which was 6w3 d from LMP. There was a sac and a yolk sac but no fetal pole. I am holding on to a small thread of hope that it was just too early? They want me back next Thurs for another scan. I really think at this point it could go either way. I'm really not sure when I ov'd as I'm not charting or using opk's. I find my other signs to be a bit unreliable so who knows? I hope I have good news next week. 
I hope everyone is having a great weekend :)


----------



## Delphine11

I hope it is just too early, marathongirl - fingers crossed that you get good news at your next scan :hugs:

I'm CD9 and trying not to get obsessed with OPKs. I've also developed a fixation about what's the right angle for the pillow I put under my hips after BDing! It's hard not to obsess sometimes. 

Keep strong, everyone xxx


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks Delphine. I'm trying to remain positive. My symptoms are definitely getting stronger so I'm hoping that's a good sign. 
Good luck with catching your eggy this cycle :) I know what you mean about being obsessed. We've all been there :D


----------



## SaintlySue

Ladies, I am so sorry that you have experienced such horror with so many docs. I can tell you that the numbers for women under 25 and over 40 having abortions due to unwanted pregnancy are equal. I learned that in nursing school too many years ago and my OB said recently those numbers still match both groups not wanting children one because they feel they are too young the other too old. But there are a lot of women who get pregnant over 40 for some reasons some doctors do not want us to know the facts. My OB is always telling me about the pregnant 49 yr old mom that had a healthy baby.


----------



## BBbliss

Marathon, hang in there, like Delphine said it could just be early stay hopeful and I'll be thinking of you. 

I feel I'm getting obsessed too, I'm now on cd17 and opk still neg and CM feels dry, it looks like I'm going to O late and it's probably because its my first cycle after CP. 

I have another story, one of my best friend's parent from their kid's class is a DOCTOR who like many of other drs didn't think she could get pregnant anymore at 47 and with two kids in college her and her husband were just enjoying their freedom when she was shocked got pregnant. Now she's 57 with a 10yo.


----------



## Soanxious

Read a lot of the pages but skipped last 18.. has anyone here Tried Soy Iso? :)

WHAT IS IT?
Soya Isoflavones are derived from soya beans. They have been dubbed &#8220;the natural Clomid,&#8221;
As they work in pretty much an identical manner.
Just like Clomid; Soya Isoflavones work by tricking your body into thinking its low on oestrogen. Your body then kick starts production of FSH (Follicle-stimulating hormone) followed by LH (Luteinizing hormone) Which are both necessary to release Healthy Eggs during ovulation.
FSH is released at the start of the menstrual cycle; it stimulates the growth of an immature egg into a fully matured egg. When the egg has matured your body then releases a surge of LH. LH is the hormone that tells the ovary to release the egg.

WHEN?
You take Soy Isoflavones, like Clomid, on either CD 1-5 , 2-6, 3-7 , 4-8 or 5-9.
If you take soy Isoflavones during the later time bracket, for example CD5-9, you shall strengthen the egg that has already started growing producing a healthier egg. The earlier in your cycle you take It, the higher your chance of releasing multiple eggs but these eggs will not be as mature as the eggs grown from taking Soya later.
A lot of women will choose the middle cycle (3 -7) allowing time for a strong and healthy egg to develop without erasing the chance of a second egg being developed and released.

1-5 = you produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.

2-6 = you produce more eggs that usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.

3-7 = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be alot stronger than 1-5.

4-8 = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured alot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.

5-9 = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.

DOSE?
The dose is really down to you but you should always use the lowest amount that works for you.
With Clomid the starting dose is 100mg. Soya Isoflavones are said to be half the strength of Clomid, so it makes sense for the starting dose to be 100mg.
The trouble with 100mg of soya is that the capsules tend to come as 40mg. So you have a choice of starting at 80mg or 120mg.

I would recommend that if you know that you do ovulate without taking soy then you should start with 80mg.
And if you know that you don&#8217;t usually ovulate you can start with 120mg.
Some women change the dose on different days. So they may start at 120mg for the first 3 days then give an extra boost for the last 2 days with 160mg.

As I have said though, use the lowest dose possible for yourself. If you ovulate using 120mg/day stick to that for a few cycles. GIVE IT A CHANCE. It is said that it takes 3months to get the full benefits of what you are taking. NEVER EXCEED 200mg/day.

OTHER BENEFITS?
The following potential health benefits are attributed to Isoflavones:
Reduce heart disease risk
Protect against prostate problems
improve bone health
Reduce cancer risk


----------



## Soanxious

Also Vitamin D is known to help... hoping you all get healthy babies!!! xx

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2191303-ttc-vitamins-especially-vit-d.html


----------



## BBbliss

Soanxious, thank you for the info I'm going to try it on my next cycle. I'm on CD19 and no ovulation yet, I'm only a couple of days late from my regular cycles but I'm also on first cycle post IVF so just waiting to see now. 

You've been trough so much, you've basically had a BFP every month this year. How are you doing with that? I just had a CP as well and all though I'm still hopeful I've had this sad feeling still there. 

I'm a going to read more about the soy iso thank you!


----------



## Soanxious

I have always been very fertile but I was single for many years after my divorce and then I was on the depo injection.. apparently it store's your eggs so was handy I was on it for around 8 years total.

I have just been lucky with the timing and amount of BD I have been doing along with using Conceive plus (same as preseed) and Mooncup (similar to softcups) they also help a lot.. as the conceive plus has the correct PH for the sperm to swim in and the Mooncup helps keep the sperm close to cervix if you need to get up afterwards..then climb back into bed it should slide back up.. that's what I do..

Emotionally its been so difficult.. my 1st pregnancy last yr was due yesterday.. so it was upsetting.. and another one I had was due on Christmas day so Im going to be upset that day to.. just hoping I will be pregnant this christmas so it won't feel as awful.

I had to take last cycle off to get my clotting and antibody bloods taken.. so I have more bloods taken in 2 weeks. then I have to wait around 10 days for the results. :(

I would give the soy iso a go... I bought these 100mg ones.. https://www.justvitamins.co.uk/Herbal-Vitamin-Supplements/Soya-Isoflavones-100mg.aspx#.U25ypiinjIU

You only take them for 5 days and you choose what 5 days you want them from the list.. you will see online there are lots of women that use it :)

Good luck and I hope you get a BFP soon... :)


----------



## Delphine11

Hello, Soanxious :)

I took soy iso tablets a couple of months ago. I did days 3-7 because that seemed most common. But, although everything was initially looking good (I felt I had increased oestrogen) I didn't ovulate that month. That could just have been a coincidence, but it scared me. As i'm seeing a new RE this month, I haven't taken them again. I don't rule out trying them again though. I took ones from Healthspan and I took 40mg, then 80mg, then 100mg over the few days as I'd read you're supposed to increase the dose. If I tried them again, I'd up that.

As for Vit D, I take some little strong pearl ones. Each one is 5000iu.

Best wishes to you and good luck. 

BBbliss - I hope your cycle is OK :hugs: I know that I've ovulated late some months and it can make you panic, but just hold on and trust in your body to get things back on track. AFM, I think i ovulated early this cycle. Totally unpredictable. Women's bodies are weird but wonderful things :D


----------



## BBbliss

Soanx, I'm glad you said that about the cup, I was thinking of not doing it but I will :) I also like your sups I'm going to up my folic acid too. I'm so sorry for all your heart break but I feel by the rate you are going you will all right this Christmas. 

Delphine, yes still no O, this will be the latest for me so far, I want to believe everything still works and its just those extra hormones that messed my cycle up. 

I like what you said about our bodies being wonderful things, no mater what :)


----------



## Soanxious

Hi Delphine, if you try them again yes I would up them slightly and hopefully would work next time.. good luck with RE appt :)

BBbliss yes the 5mg folic acid is a must.. especially in older mums.. but a must anyway ...the cups are awesome so many women get pregnant using them that have been ttc for a long time.. even if it helps save that 1 :spermy: it may be the 1 we need... :)

I hope that your cycle comes back in line and you too get a bfp soon :)

my March loss was due Christmas day.. so will find it a bit hard.. but hoping if I am pregnant by then the hurt wont be as bad...

GL girlies :D


----------



## marathongirl

BBbliss- hang in there I'm sure your body is just trying to get back on track.

Soanxious- have you tried coQ10 to help with egg quality? I had my third baby last year at 43.5. I also really believe that acupuncture helped me.

Afm-another scan today to hopefully see a hb.fx'd :)


----------



## BBbliss

Marathon, please come back and tell us about the scan! I'm praying for you :)

Finally today on CD20 I got a +opk with some ewcm, better later then never ;) going back to preeseed and soft cups, here we go again...

Soanx, thanks for all the tips I also love my coQ10 I think it really helps with egg quality and also sperm quality. 

Del, when do you go for your next RE apt? I have a new OBGYN I'm going to see tomorrow, she lives in my new neighborhood and she's in her late 30's. I have made the appointment when I had my BFP but I still kept it now, I hope she doesn't think I'm out of my mind cause I'd really love to start seeing her now, I felt my old OBGYN was brushing me of and didn't want to deal with me TTC. I'll let you know how it went.


----------



## Soanxious

Wow Marathongirl.. thats amazing!!! your so lucky!!

I have been taking coenzyme Q10 for around 4 months now... all the items I take are in the spolier if you click that, :)

Good luck with the scan :) aww so nice to hear that you were older than me having healthy babies.. gives me so much hope.. (dont mean for it to sound cheeky/rude) but it does give me loads of hope.

Bliss thats excellent news with the OPK :) so hope the preseed ...cups and lots of BD and :spermy: get you a BFP soon :dance:
Im also going to be eating pineapple core 1-5DPO it helps with implanting... plus Im drinking almond milk.


----------



## marathongirl

Well ladies not great news.... The gestational sac grew from 11-17 mm and he saw a fetal pole but no hb :( I am 7w3d from LMP so it could be off by a few days but there should be a hb by now. I feel sad but I think deep down I knew and was prepared. I feel encouraged that the pregnancy went this far and now I have had 2 losses since my lo was born. Maybe third time lucky? I hope I get preggo again. I pray we all get our BFP's :)


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Marathongirl I am so so sorry :(

:hugs: x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

marathongirl said:


> Well ladies not great news.... The gestational sac grew from 11-17 mm and he saw a fetal pole but no hb :( I am 7w3d from LMP so it could be off by a few days but there should be a hb by now. I feel sad but I think deep down I knew and was prepared. I feel encouraged that the pregnancy went this far and now I have had 2 losses since my lo was born. Maybe third time lucky? I hope I get preggo again. I pray we all get our BFP's :)

I"m so sorry hun... Its devastating.. Big hugs! 3rd time is a charm! Keep tge faith.. It will happen!!


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks Soanxious and Hopin&Prayin :) I know it will happen when the time is right. We will all get there!


----------



## SaintlySue

So sorry Marathongirl


----------



## BBbliss

Marathongirl, I'm so sad for you, but you are right it's a good sign thee pregnancy went this far and it's the second time your get pregnant. Keep the faith and hope alive and you will get there! :hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Just wanted to share my experience with my new Dr. She was great and never thought I was crazy and she said the later it gets the less likely and we all know that, but she had a patient come in at 46 with a natural pregnancy.


----------



## Soanxious

Wow 46 and natural... always gives us hope.. im 41 and my dr said I was young ttc compared to some of her patients as they are mid 40's so its happening all the time.. dont give up!!

I just got my Pos Saliva test.. Pos Opk and EWCM and Temp dip... Managed to BD last night and this morning.. FX I catch Eggy this cycle... 

FX all :hugs: xxx
 



Attached Files:







23junesaliva.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1









opk23june.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## marathongirl

Fx'd Soanxious!!!! You definitely have strong ov signs which is good :) hopefully it means a nice strong healthy egg!


----------



## marathongirl

So another update from me.... I went in for a blood test on Friday and hcg was at 34670. I will go back today just for piece of mind. There is this small part of me that thinks the pregnancy is still progressing? I feel stronger symptoms. We will see? I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Soanxious

I so hope all this is going well FX x

Yes I hope its a nice strong egg


----------



## terripeachy

Your hcg is going up? Definitely keep us updated. I didn't want to say sorry until something was confirmed.


----------



## marathongirl

terri- I will know after today if its gone up since Fri. It was obviously going up for a while to get to almost 35000? At least I will know either way.


----------



## Soanxious

Fx it all goes well


I have the most PAINFUL ov tonight.. feels like my left ovary is sizzling.. in pain


----------



## marathongirl

So hcg rose from 34000-37000. I don't think this is enough of a rise in 3 days? I'm feeling frustrated to be I'm limbo for so long. I go back next week for another us. We shall see I guess?


----------



## luckylecky

Marathongirl hope your pregnacy is still progressing, fingers crossed for you.

Another older natural pregnancy story, someone I work with is pregnant, it was a whoops, she is 50!


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Marathon I hope its all going to be ok.. such a horrible time having to wait not knowing the answers.. what have they said???


Lucky... What is she eating/drinking? we need to know what makes her so healthy to produce awesome eggs at 50!!! :) how far gone is she?


----------



## marathongirl

Soanxious my doctor did not hold out much hope when he didn't see a hb at my last us. I guess I am just perplexed as to why I still feel really pregnant and my hcg is still rising?
Fx'd you caught your egg Soanxious :)

Lucky- yes do tell us how far along she is. That's just awesome to hear!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Oh im so sorry to hear that :(


----------



## BBbliss

Marathon I'm with you! It's not over until its completely over. Please let us know!

Soanx, good luck with catching the egg! I Oed on the 22nd for sure. I had positive opk two days before and woke up with strong pinch on right side at 6:30am 

My sister is at the hospital having her baby right now and I'm so excited and anxious because I can't talk to her or know what's going on. She's in another state. I'm an aunt now!!!! :)


----------



## BBbliss

Lucky that's amazing !! Keep us updated please


----------



## dmama

luckylecky said:


> Marathongirl hope your pregnacy is still progressing, fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Another older natural pregnancy story, someone I work with is pregnant, it was a whoops, she is 50!


I think it is VERY possible to get pregnant in the later years naturally. I think that something happens as we enter menopause and I have heard somewhere that there is some kind of rebound of fertility...maybe something like that...maybe right before the ovaries go kaput, they try hard one last time...I don't know....but I think natural pregnancy is quite possible. The issue is why doesn't IVF work? I think either the process is too hard on older fragile eggs, or there aren't enough of us doing it to have enough decent numbers. I don't know again, but I know it is possible...just don't know who will be the lucky one or who has the patience to wait and wait and wait...


----------



## dmama

BBliss - so good to see you are doing well...I like that you sought a new OB and like this one better....much hugs and kisses to you!

Delphine - how are you? you are so positive and I love it.

Marathon - I am praying that all goes well...it is emotionally draining I am sure, but so glad you get to have more time to figure out what is going on....

Hi ladies - I am in a holding pattern but waiting to do a final cycle and then we will move on whatever the results....


----------



## marathongirl

dmama- thank you. I agree with you about getting pregnant when you get older. I think the ovaries go into overdrive!! The problem I see is that the chances of mc are much higher. My doctor said that the mc rate at our age is like 75% :( 
That being said I will ask when I go back on the 3rd if there is anything else I can do to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## luckylecky

I think she's about 5 months along. She started a new relationship with a slightly younger guy and they are both mad about each other. Nothing new in the diet, just the right moment at the right time I guess. She's really blooming and the pregnancy is going well with no complications. See it can happen! :)


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies- well today is cd1 for me. I'm sad but a little relieved not to be in limbo any more. My doctor is very good and I knew when he didn't see a hb at 7 weeks that it wasn't a good sign. I guess I was just hoping for a miracle? The problem also was that my hcg was rising and my symptoms were very strong with nausea and total fatigue which are huge for me with pregnancy. I feel encouraged that I got pregnant again and that it did process further than my last mc. I don't know if that makes any sense but I am trying to find the silver lining here. I will be back on the train with you Ladies. I pray that we all get our BFP's and take home babies soon :)


----------



## Soanxious

*AWW hope you get another bfp soon.. you are more fertile now so FX *


----------



## Delphine11

So sorry to hear that confirmed, marathongirl :hugs:

I think you're completely right to focus on the fact that you were able to get pregnant. That's not a 'pretend' silver lining - it's a very genuine one. It's not easy to get pregnant as you get older and I know that from my own experience. So you did good :hugs: Look after yourself and rest.

Another positive story to counteract the doom and gloom from some consultants who act like you're practically geriatric if you try to conceive in your 40s: This week I heard from a friend about a lady who got pregnant in her late 40s (naturally) and is now in her 50s with a young son. It can and does happen : )


----------



## Delphine11

dmama said:


> BBliss - so good to see you are doing well...I like that you sought a new OB and like this one better....much hugs and kisses to you!
> 
> Delphine - how are you? you are so positive and I love it.
> 
> Marathon - I am praying that all goes well...it is emotionally draining I am sure, but so glad you get to have more time to figure out what is going on....
> 
> Hi ladies - I am in a holding pattern but waiting to do a final cycle and then we will move on whatever the results....

I'm still feeling positive, dmama. These last few weeks I've felt quite relaxed and positive over all. I've eaten well, had a few treats, and tried to stay in a calm frame of mind. I'm planning to start a bit of meditation. Well, hardly even meditation really because I'm not that organised at all : D I mean just a few minutes of sitting, breathing slowly and deeply from my tummy, and relaxing. 

BBbliss - congratulations on being an aunt! Lovely news : )


----------



## marathongirl

Thank you Soanxious and Delphine :)
I did have two losses before my rainbow last year at 43 so maybe third time lucky. My doctor will want me to take a month "off" but I'm going to just do what we have been doing. I'm not temping or charting as I'm up in the night with my lo and it wouldn't be accurate anyway?

Delphine- I think the deep breathing every day is good. When you breathe out let go of any stresses you have at the moment. It will help for sure :)


----------



## BBbliss

Marathongirl, it's good to see you get right back into it :) I agree with you it's a good sing you did get pregnant, things are still working in there ;)

Delphine, I hope you like your new routine with the breathing exercises, that's a great way to start a meditation practice. I always have good intentions but end up skipping days and then just not doing it, but it really makes a difference in every aspect of your life. I need to start again :)


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks BBbliss. 
I am very tired today. I ended up passing the sac last night and had 5 hours of very heavy bleeding to the point of almost thinking I needed to go to the hospital. It did slow down and now seems like normal af. I am relieved that my body also was able to do what it needed to do as I did have a DAnd C with one of my mc's and it was awful :(


----------



## Soanxious

*Oh Marathongirl glad you didnt need a D&C but so sad to go through it.. *


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks Soanxious. Your chart is looking good!! Fx'd for you.


----------



## Soanxious

*Meh... feel totally out.. I know only 8dpo but feel out.. *


----------



## BBbliss

Marathon, so sad to see it happening to you, but like you said, you body took care of it and its going to heal itself without intervention so that's good. 

I'm 11dpo and temp dropping so I'm also basically out this month.


----------



## Soanxious

*Bliss I have seen 3 charts like that in the last month.. it rises again and get bfps!

Im just here to say I have split up with my partner... he became so jealous that I started a new job making friends with my colleague she is 51 and lovely.. cut a long story short he has accused me of carrying on with workmen and ringing me in new job when I have not had mobile to reply etc so its over..

im 9dpo and bfn so best im not pregnant...it was fate.*


----------



## BBbliss

Soanxious, I'm so sorry to read this! You poor thing, that's no way to live. You've done the right thing for yourself. I've been there myself and I know how it feels and also know there's absolutely nothing you can ever do to make a man like that happy or get them to trust you. 

I hope you are well and hope you are not pregnant, never though I'd say that here, but this would be a terrible time to figure things out. There's a woman on my FB in her mid to late 40's who got married to this guy and had a baby, I'm not friends with her in real life we just have some friends in common from our industry. Well right after the baby was born they divorced. Now she looks close to 50 with a couple of grown kids in their 20's out of the house (I know all this from her FB, lol) and a baby. I just feel so bad for her situation, I don't know the details of her pregnancy but to go through it at this age and end up a single mom again just for trying to give your partner a child is just not fair. 

At this stage I think we just need peace, love and happiness I know everyone of us has a story and the fact we are still here TTC shows we still have dreams for ourselves. 

I hope you are well. Stay strong. 

I thought about you today I bought the soy sups and also wheat germ oil for lining, I tend to have thin lining, so I'm ready for next cycle. Lets see if temp still drops tomorrow and AF arrives :(


----------



## Soanxious

*Thank you Bliss.. everything you said I know what you mean.I hope the meds work for you..*


----------



## marathongirl

Soanxious- I am sorry to hear you are going through this. I agree with BBbliss that you are doing the right thing. Just know that we are here for you. Be gentle and kind to yourself. Big hugs.


----------



## Soanxious

*Thanks everyone its been hell and is going to get a lot worse 

Well girls im worn out, he wont stop texting, he even came here 9am this morning banging my door and ringing my doorbell... he had left work to do it... then i've been bombarded with more texts.. all suicidal and can we chat so far.. no doubt tomorrow they will change to the threats...

He spoke to my next door neighbour this morning to announce that we had split up (WHY) well I know why... he wants them to feel sorry for him by giving them a sob story.... i've done the "Freedom programme" (a domestic abuse course) so im seeing all the signs and I know what is about to happen... its going to get far far far worse... now he's saying he has items left in my house.. No he doesn't... but he does have ladders in the shed.. which I will unlock so he can take them on the weekend when I am fundraising elsewhere.

I parked my car a few streets away and put my phone on silent so I could get some sleep this evening.. I slept till 10pm...

I have notified the community support officers what he is up to... I have asked for a note to be put on my address...

When my car is not here he does not come here... im working till 10pm tomorrow as im traveling up north.. my son wont stay down mates he said hes fine here and will just dial 999 if he did come here but as my car wont be here he shouldn't knock. plus house is like fort knox so he wont get in.

Normally by 9dpo I get a shadow on an ic.. but I have nothing... so so far so good.. never thought I would say that... but the fear he has put into me has made me realise there was someone up above stopping me from getting pregnant for this reason.... so I didnt have to suffer what I did with my daughters dad again....

My stomach is in knots and im dreading whats going to happen next with him... 

Especially as I have found out some horror stories involving ex wife.. *


----------



## BBbliss

Soanx, I really sympathize with you, I've been there myself, I'm really glad you did the program and you know the pattern...and I'm sorry this is happening again with you, at least now you are well educated and you now know to love and protect yourself first. 

This too shall pass

You are in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Delphine11

Soanxious - I just read your posts. I hope you're ok :hugs:

I suffered domestic abuse in my marriage and I know how it creeps up on you, and how stressful it is. Please look after yourself and your family. I'm very glad you let the police know.

Keep strong and think about a better future. X


----------



## Soanxious

*Thanks girls hes all suicidal... im worn out. x*


----------



## marathongirl

Soanxious I'm so sorry you are going through this. You just need to stay strong. Big hugs and stay safe.
Afm- I went to my doctor for a follow up us to make sure I've passed everything. All was good so thankfully my body did what it was supposed to do. I have bled a lot and on cd 6 still bleeding like my medium/ heavy days of af. Hopefully it will taper off soon. My af is usually 4 days max. 
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Delphine11

marathongirl said:


> Soanxious I'm so sorry you are going through this. You just need to stay strong. Big hugs and stay safe.
> Afm- I went to my doctor for a follow up us to make sure I've passed everything. All was good so thankfully my body did what it was supposed to do. I have bled a lot and on cd 6 still bleeding like my medium/ heavy days of af. Hopefully it will taper off soon. My af is usually 4 days max.
> Hope everyone is well.

I'm pleased your body was able to do that naturally, and I hope everything settles down with the bleeding soon.

Horrible for you, and I can't write the right words to do it justice, so just a very heartfelt hug for you, marathongirl :hugs: xxx


----------



## marathongirl

Thank you so much Delphine. I appreciate the support. Things are settling down but I have to say I'm shocked at how much I have been bleeding. It's cd8 and still lightly bleeding and cramping. I'm sure it will stop soon. I'm doing what I can to rest and recover.
Hope you are having a great weekend!


----------



## BBbliss

Marathon :hugs:

I'm on cd2 and last night I was thinking of my younger years when all you had to do to get pregnant was to have sex, lol


----------



## marathongirl

Big bugs BBbliss. 
I remember when we were trying for our last little rainbow I was thinking about how I had been on birth control pills for the first 3 years of our relationship!! Lol. That was a waste of money! Weird the things we think of?


----------



## BBbliss

I hope you are doing well Marathongirl. 

Girls, I know my hormones levels are great, I ovulate every month with O pains, my LP is 13 days... So all good there, only problem is a very thin lining and AF is not even two full days, it starts very light first day, medium light second day and spot third day. I don't know what else to do. Even on estrogen patches lining was only barely 8mm and. I'm on wheat germ oil this month on top of vit D, omega3 fish oil, baby aspirin, vit E and RRTL I'm starting today cd4 ... Anything else? Even when I was doing my Acupunture I still had light bleed.


----------



## marathongirl

BBbliss- how are your iron levels? If they are low that could affect flow I think? Are you still doing acupuncture? I think this really helps but you have to be consistent with it for sure.


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> I hope you are doing well Marathongirl.
> 
> Girls, I know my hormones levels are great, I ovulate every month with O pains, my LP is 13 days... So all good there, only problem is a very thin lining and AF is not even two full days, it starts very light first day, medium light second day and spot third day. I don't know what else to do. Even on estrogen patches lining was only barely 8mm and. I'm on wheat germ oil this month on top of vit D, omega3 fish oil, baby aspirin, vit E and RRTL I'm starting today cd4 ... Anything else? Even when I was doing my Acupunture I still had light bleed.

Is this a recent problem, BBbliss? I was wondering if it could just be a response to the meds you've been on over the past months? Or has your lining always been on the thin side?

I know I often mention it, but I like homeopathy. I've been seeing a homeopath who specialises in fertility and cycle problems, and I'm impressed by the gradual changes in my cycle. It seems less unstable, more normal, and my hormones seem less unbalanced.

Other things to try are Royal jelly (I take 500 to 1000mg of that every day), flax seeds, and/or Maca. I've also read that both Raspberry Leaf tea and Red Clover tea can help build the lining.

Marathongirl's right about the iron too. Eating really well and including extra iron and enough vitamin C to absorb it can help. When I started TTC, I began to eat more meat and I feel that has helped me overall. My iron levels have always been on the low side of the normal range. When I feel really tired, I take an iron supplement called Ferroglobin (or something like that anyway! I don't have the bottle with me). I also try to fit in as many nutritious foods as i can every day. I may not have conceived yet but i do feel pretty healthy! :D I drink full fat milk, eat plenty of fruit and veg like broccoli, fish, seeds, etc etc - all to pack in as many goodies as possible. I've also put on 6 or 7 lbs - again, because I think it helps my hormones and overall health.

Exercise can help because it improves blood flow to the uterus.

I've also read that a fertility massage can be benficial (although not after ovulation, just to be safe). And castor oil packs or even a warm hot water bottle - again, to increase blood flow.

Just a few ideas :) I think we all have to find what suits us personally, but it's good to have some things to choose from and try. 

I might be mis-remembering this - please someone tell me if I am - but can progesterone help the womb lining too? I use progesterone cream most months after ovulation as just a small boost. 

My AF lasts 5 or 6 days, first day very light, 2nd and 3rd heavy/average, 4th moderate, 5th or 6th very light as I lose the last little bits of the lining (I often just use a Pantypad those days). So I would say I have 3 proper full days of flow and two of those are heavy enough that I need to use Super or Super Plus protection.

Sorry if that's TMI!


----------



## BBbliss

Marathon and Delphine, thank you! 

I switched my multi for one with iron, I had run out of my prenatal. This is sort of not a recent issue, I checked my old charts and I usually have a three day AF but with at least a two day flow, I think this past one was just the shortest ever. I spoke to my mom and sister and they both have, or had (mom) a three day flow. I was hard for me to remember because I pretty much had mirena IUDs for a decade with no af. Well I hope you are right Delphine and this is just some of the effects of months of treatment. I just need to stretch it to another day if I can. I'm going to do the castor oil with massage and raspberry leaf tea also, I did start with the royal jelly the other day since I had it here. I eat well, nuts, full milk, green juice every day but one thing I confess to be guilty of is not drinking enough water, but I still have time, I'm on cd6 and the lining forms before you ovulate on your estrogen part of your cycle and just sits there after O waiting for the fertilized egg. 

Delphine, thank you for putting in the time to post this for me :) you have a great full flow! I'm jealous LOL, that's a great sign everything is still working in order and just waiting for that golden egg ;) and thank you for sharing, not TMI at all, it's good to know what's normal for other people, I hope I can get my three days back... I'm doing all I can. Aren't we all :)


----------



## CSomolinos

I'm 45 and married a younger man this past February. I have children from my previous marriage, but he doesn't have any. He wants a child more than anything. I went for an infertility consult last week. They did blood work, but I haven't received the results yet. They also did an ultrasound and everything looked fine. They gave me a referral for my husband to have a semen analysis.

I'm happy to see I'm not the only person at my age trying. I could use all the support I can get.


----------



## marathongirl

Welcome CSomolinos!!! Yes it is comforting knowing that there are other people going through the same things. Fx'd for you!! If you don't mind me asking? How old is your partner? Just wondering because the research is showing that older sperm are also responsible for mc's. With a younger man you have it covered!!!


----------



## BBbliss

CSomolinos, you are not alone :) same here, I have teenagers and my DF never had kids. The things we do for the ones we love ;) 

I hope you get great results from your blood work and everything looks great, we are all here keeping each other's spirits up through our cycles and ups and downs of this journey, I may not come out of this with a baby in my arms but I will come out having met(virtually) some brave, strong, caring and loving woman here from these pages... You are in good company :)


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Marathon and Delphine, thank you!
> 
> I switched my multi for one with iron, I had run out of my prenatal. This is sort of not a recent issue, I checked my old charts and I usually have a three day AF but with at least a two day flow, I think this past one was just the shortest ever. I spoke to my mom and sister and they both have, or had (mom) a three day flow. I was hard for me to remember because I pretty much had mirena IUDs for a decade with no af. Well I hope you are right Delphine and this is just some of the effects of months of treatment. I just need to stretch it to another day if I can. I'm going to do the castor oil with massage and raspberry leaf tea also, I did start with the royal jelly the other day since I had it here. I eat well, nuts, full milk, green juice every day but one thing I confess to be guilty of is not drinking enough water, but I still have time, I'm on cd6 and the lining forms before you ovulate on your estrogen part of your cycle and just sits there after O waiting for the fertilized egg.
> 
> Delphine, thank you for putting in the time to post this for me :) you have a great full flow! I'm jealous LOL, that's a great sign everything is still working in order and just waiting for that golden egg ;) and thank you for sharing, not TMI at all, it's good to know what's normal for other people, I hope I can get my three days back... I'm doing all I can. Aren't we all :)

You're very welcome, BBbliss :) You're right. It really is so interesting and so very helpful to hear what other ladies' cycles are like. It helps you get it clear in your own head, what's normal. It doesn't matter how many doctors you speak to, you can't beat other women. I've learnt so much on this site.

And if your normal cycle length is around the 3 day mark, then it sounds like you just have to tweak a little :) When I was speaking to the homeopath I see, she said it's all about re-balancing and getting back to what's normal for you. She spent ages talking to me about when my AF fisrt began and what it was like in my 20s, etc. She also said the colour of your flow is important - red being better than brown.

Welcome to you, CSomolinos :) There are so many of us with younger partners who don't have any children whereas we do. I think that's what motivates us. 

Am I the only lady here worrying a little about what it will be like - fingers crossed - having a baby in my 40s? Oh, how I long for my late 20s and early 30s some days! :D


----------



## dmama

Marathongirl - hugs to you and so glad this has now resolved and you can move forward

BBliss - hey girl...what did the RE suggest about the thin lining? I have herd about the use of Viagra for lining...I am not really sure what else beside the things that Delphine and others have suggested...I know some people take Vitex to help regulate cycles, but not sure how that relates to lining thickness....

Soanxious - wow...that ex of yours sounds scary...please make sure you take care of yourself...it seems like you have implemented a lot of safety things, but some people are just psycho...hope you are okay and he is getting ready to just move on

Welcome CSomolinos - very good to hear you are getting everything checked out...I think the sperm analysis is a good idea. all too often I have seen women going through IVF and other procedures, just to finally find out the male partner has no sperm, or bad quality sperm. I have also seen men in their 20s and 30s without sperm, so you can never be sure, even if they have had kids in the past...Keep us posted on what your plan is....all info may be of use to the rest of us! hee hee

Hi ladies! I am hangin in there...Really busy at work right now actually and so I have been pooped and not on line so much. Also, I did decide that I was going to do one final cycle that actually was a combined OE/DE cycle where we fertilize my and the donor's egg at the same time. However, things are taking a bit longer than expected for all kinds of red tape reasons and in that time, I am more and more comfortable with the idea of DE and am debating to just do that since I really don't have all of that money anyway....well, since it seems there is a bit more time, I will be thinking about this....most likely, even IF I got pregnant with my 47year old eggs, I am thinking m/c might be really a high possibility...so I'd like to just get on with it, but waiting on the clinic to get it all together....

Cheers and baby dust girls!!!!


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks dmama. Yes I am healing both physically and emotionally. 
Also wanted to mention to everyone what my acupuncturist tells me always just in case it helps..... 
She said that egg quality is very much linked to your kidney meridian. As we age your kidney "chi" or energy naturally goes down. It is very linked to lifestyle so good eating and lots of rest which we all pretty much know. The thing that is hard for me is the exercise thing. Not sure if anyone here is big into exercise or training but I have been a competitive runner since 14. I find it very hard to reduce my running and exercise but this takes away from your kidney energy and therefore egg quality. Just wanted to share :). When I conceived my rainbow at 42 almost 43 I had literally cut my running in half. Looks like I will have to do that again.
Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## BBbliss

Hey girls! :)

Dmama, I'm waiting to see what my next af is like but I may look into the Viagra thing. I'm glad you have a plan, sometimes the hardest part it coming up with one but after we decide its easier to move forward. I hope it all works out with this new process. 

Marathon, I also reduced my training so much after ttc and I feel so out of shape and still nothing. I'm trying to pick up the pace and get back into a better shape just for myself. I'm not an avid runner so I think I'll be ok. I just don't like how I look right now :(

I have another story, I met this lady who is 60 with a 11yold boy that she had via IVF with her own eggs. She said it was the best thing that ever happened to her. She's from Brazil and there they don't make you get DE if you have them. Nobody is keeping success rates so the drs don't care. She got pregnant at 49! And said it took a couple of tries. Goes to show, just another example.


----------



## dmama

That is amazing...wondering why there is no write up in a journal about it...here there was a woman who gave birth at 48 with her own eggs that were frozen the year before via embryo banking...that was published in a paper and presented all over the place....


----------



## SaintlySue

Hi Ladies, Looks like everyone is moving right along. I am at that place trying to decide when we will return for further fertility treatments. I ovulate but due to my PCOS I do ovulate pretty late in my cycle, but I do have a good 14 days before AF arrives after I O. I have tried so many things to help out my cycle nothing really seems to work. When I last saw the RE she wanted me to O around cd14. My OB/GYN did a lot of bloodwork and it all looked good, except my insulin was a little high, which is typical of PCOS. My glucose is always good but that is because my body works hard, they have to dig deeper with me and check my insulin level. 

I do not think you will ever see encouraging stats on women over 45 conceiving even though it may happen more than they want to admit.


----------



## BBbliss

dmama said:


> That is amazing...wondering why there is no write up in a journal about it...here there was a woman who gave birth at 48 with her own eggs that were frozen the year before via embryo banking...that was published in a paper and presented all over the place....


I think there's so much that goes on on other countries that we never hear about. This lady I met had already been with the man some 20 years when she got pregnant with the ivf. I think he had sperm issues, I didn't want to ask in front of him. They are also wealthy and I'm sure their Dr. Just kept doing what they wanted until it worked, just like some women conceive natural at that age, she would probably had been one of them anyway. 


A couple of days ago I went to visit a cousin who just had a baby and I volunteered to change him, he was only 12 days old, it felt so so good, It was a mess, LOL I never had boys and he peed just as I was changing him, it went everywhere it was so funny. It feels so natural, it made me want it even more now :wacko:


----------



## marathongirl

Awwww BBbliss that's awesome you got to change a baby :) I think the more you are around them the better. There is such good energy with babies it certainly can't hurt! Hope everyone is doing well! Looks like I've had my first af post mc. It has been very scanty and light. I'm thinking because I bled so much and so long after mc this must be normal? Still going for acupuncture every 2 weeks so fx'd we get preggo again!


----------



## BBbliss

Marathon I agree, the more you are around their energy the better :)

Don't worry about this AF, your body is still readjusting after everything, next cycle you'll be ready to go again. Look at my chart! This looks so good! Second cycle after CP, last month I o really late after cd20 and also has super light AF. 

If I have another rise tomorrow maybe this will be a tri chart? I can't stop staring at it, lol well I hope I get no AF next week but if I do I'm hoping for a more normal flow.


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind if i join in. Hi Marathon! I will be 45 in December and TTC #1 since last summer. No other kids, unfortunately for me I did not find the man i wanted to have kids with until now!! I am trying to keep the faith and love to see success stories involving us young at heart over 40 ladies! I have two failed IUI's this year and now awaiting a laparoscopy that will be in 3 weeks. All our numbers are really good, the dreaded unexplained category...I feel it is most likely egg or lining quality at this point. Anyway hope you don't mind if I chime in here and there. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Delphine11

Hi ClaireCath :)

Nice to have you here. It's great to have the company of women of a similar age. It makes everything so much easier to deal with. I know I'd be lost without the support I've got from this thread and the others I've read too. Just knowing other women are going through the same thing is such a boost.

I sympathise with the 'unexplained' diagnosis. Try to look on it as a positive in that they haven't found anything wrong. Sometimes we just need a little luck :)


----------



## ClaireCath

Yep, that is a good way to look at it. Just need that one good eggie to come down the tube!


----------



## dmama

BBbliss said:


> Marathon I agree, the more you are around their energy the better :)
> 
> Don't worry about this AF, your body is still readjusting after everything, next cycle you'll be ready to go again. Look at my chart! This looks so good! Second cycle after CP, last month I o really late after cd20 and also has super light AF.
> 
> If I have another rise tomorrow maybe this will be a tri chart? I can't stop staring at it, lol well I hope I get no AF next week but if I do I'm hoping for a more normal flow.

Your chart looks smokin' hot!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Hi Claire! We are the same age my bday is in November. The success stories are out there! There's hope :) welcome to the board :)

Dmama. Smoking hot is right! Lol it turned out I had a fever later that day :( spent almost 24 in bed. Today I couldn't take my temp I had to get up at 4am for a job, lets see what happens tomorrow. But I'm having so much creamy CM it's frustrating, I wish I had this much before O 
To be honest even if I had another CP I'd be happy just to know we can conceive without ivf. I just want to know I still have one unblocked tube and our sperm issues are behind us for good.


----------



## Delphine11

:( I hope you're feeling better, BBbliss. I also sympathise with you having to get up at 4am! 

AFM, my AF for the last few months has been irregular, so my new FS has started me on BCPs to get some regularity to it. We're thinking of IVF (scary!) and so a stupid, irregular AF is a nuisance - hence the BCP.

BUT - I keep worrying about the BCP itself because I haven't taken it since my 20s. I don't know anyone my age who's still on it, and it makes me nervous. Reading through all the threads here on Baby and Bump, I see that some women are taking *baby aspirin*. Why is that? 

Today, there was an article about IVF drugs, including the use of BCPs and oestrogen, and it said that they made your blood 'stickier' and that could cause clots. So would aspirin help with that, by thinning the blood? Or are the people taking aspirin doing it for another reason? 

Sorry if that question is completely stupid! :D I'd like to know as if aspirin could help, then I might consider taking it.


----------



## ClaireCath

Delphine~~My RE has me take baby aspirin and yes it is supposed to thin the blood just enough to improve the lining. ie. helps to reduce clotting. And being on the pill for a bit in between cycles can help regulate. I was on it for 20 years before i started TTC...sometimes I wonder if that screwed me up or my eggs are just crappy. BBbliss~~yep we are the same age alright. My bday is looming in December...I have never had a whiff of a bfp. Not that i would want a cp but I understand when you say at least then you know you CAN get preg without ivf. We've already had 2 failed iui attempts and will try a third before deciding if ivf is feasible for us.


----------



## Delphine11

Thank you very much for replying, ClaireCath. 

Can I ask what dose of baby aspirin you take?

Did you take it every day or just on specific days? 

My consultant didn't mention it, but I worry about blood clots and had noticed lots of ladies taking it. Do you only take it when you're doing an actual cycle or when on the birth control to regulate you too?

As for CPs, I had a very brief one last year but since then nothing : ( I don't think it's just crappy eggs, I do think hormones go a bit wild as you get older so that can mess up the body too. I think it's a combination of factors that make it harder to conceive the older we get.


----------



## BBbliss

Claire, to make a long story short the reason I said that is bc I've been ttc for a year and in that time found out my tubes were blocked and we had major sperm issues. I got one tube working after procedure, sperm is ok now after 6months + on supplements, but we still just did an IVF and I had a CP in May :( I'd do anything not to do another IVF, that's why... Btw, my clinic had me on baby aspirin during the IVF and I never stopped. 

I think it's more the eggs then anything, my BEst friend had her last baby at 37 and went into menopause immediately after so she still got pregnant on one of her very last eggs but she was 37, lucky her, she had no idea she was going into early menopause, she only found out because her hormones were going crazy. By 42 she had no more periods.


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi Delphine~~I just take St. Josephs brand baby aspirin. It doesn't matter the bran though as long as it's 81 mg. One a day all the time. My RE said it was fine to continue taking all the time so I do. has it done anything for me? Who knows? But it can't hurt! Bliss~~ I agree with you on the egg quality at our age, as well as the hormones starting to change like Delphine said. The most frustrating thing I find is that there is really no way of knowing what quality is like unless they are retrieved during ivf. I haven't gone down that road yet. Most days I just put my faith in what is meant to be will be, I do my best to eat well and carry on with my supplements, time bd'ing and pray a lot!! Your friend was definitely lucky, I also have a friend who had a happy "accident" #3 at age 40. At this point it's hard for me to imagine getting pregnant accidentally! Maybe I was naive, I thought it would happen easily....but I am not giving up quite yet!! Are you going to do another ivf hun or just try on your own for now?


----------



## Delphine11

Thank you for that baby aspirin info, ClaireCath : ) Very helpful.

As far as egg quality goes, I take Ubiquinol (the more expensive form of CoQ10). I can't see what it's doing to my eggs, but I do feel it's increased my energy and made me feel healthier. It was also one of the things my consultant recommended. I'd also add that being healthy must help, and taking enough exercise to make sure blood flows to your ovaries and uterus.

I hope all the ladies here have had a good weekend. Onwards and upwards. Keep going and keep strong everyone XXX


----------



## SaintlySue

Delphine, my RE did not have me take baby aspirin until after the embryos were implanted and then of course after our natural conception showed a positive hpt until 8wks pg.


----------



## Delphine11

Thank you for replying, SaintlySue. So you took it during the first weeks of pregnancy too?

Sorry for sounding a bit stupid and asking so many questions, but aspirin is obviously used for more than I realised! Why is it taken in early pregnancy then?

I'd only read about it to reduce the risk of DVTs in the woman while she's on oestrogen, and to stop the womb lining being 'clotty' and so potentially help implantation.

I actually bought some baby aspirin today but haven't started taking it yet.


----------



## SaintlySue

My RE said that after 40 there is a higher incident of clot formation causing miscarriages. They were more worried about taking the aspirin daily than the progesterone.


----------



## Delphine11

Wow - thank you, SaintlySue. I had no idea about that at all (the increased risk over 40). I'm definitely going to check that out and ask questions of my doctors.

Thank you for answering so quickly


----------



## BBbliss

I just ran out of mine and I'm going to get more TOMORROW! Lol

Well, AF came and went so fast I couldn't believe, it was really upsetting, I thinking acu was really helping with my lining, I haven't gone in a couple of months and its an obvious difference. I do know I don't have an estrogen problem, that would be an easy fix. I just read prolonged use of progestin can cause thinning of the lining, I had two more as back to back and I never had a period with it, so it's almost 10 years of it. 

I was thinking I wanted to try on my own but I don't think it will be possible, DF and I were talking and I think we are going for another IVF, I've done so many things to help my body and still had a AF that lasted less then two days :( 

The last thing I wanted to do was another IVF but I see no alternative...


----------



## Delphine11

Just a :hugs: for you, BBbliss. I'm sorry you're still having lining problems.

Whatever you decide to do will be the right decision for you. TTC is like finding your way through a maze - lots of retracing our steps, thinking again, and revising our plans. 

It's like people who climb to the top of a really high mountain. You ask them how they managed it, and they say that they just put one foot in front of the other.

That dogged determination to plough on is something I'm sure we can all identify with. "Head down and keep going" is what I tell myself.

Keep strong :hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Thank you Del, I needed that :)

I think I'm being too hard on my body too, I was just reminded that I just had a CP and this is only my second AF and my body is still adjusting. I'm not giving up yet :)


----------



## SaintlySue

Please do speak with your doc about taking baby asa. A lot of OBs will have women who have recurrent miscarriages take baby asa, some women will take it for most of their pregnancy. I would see it on OB charts and after seeing it in different patients with different OBs I finally asked and for some it is the first thing they try if there is no obvious problem to indicate why they are having miscarriages. On some occasions I even saw women who tested negative for clotting disorders be put on baby asa and heparin when they had several recurring miscarriages. But I have not worked as an RN since I married DH so I do not know if this is still the standard and my RE is pretty old.


----------



## ClaireCath

Delphine11 said:


> Just a :hugs: for you, BBbliss. I'm sorry you're still having lining problems.
> 
> Whatever you decide to do will be the right decision for you. TTC is like finding your way through a maze - lots of retracing our steps, thinking again, and revising our plans.
> 
> It's like people who climb to the top of a really high mountain. You ask them how they managed it, and they say that they just put one foot in front of the other.
> 
> That dogged determination to plough on is something I'm sure we can all identify with. "Head down and keep going" is what I tell myself.
> 
> Keep strong :hugs:

Great advice Del...Can't wait to get to the top of the mountain!! But I will keep putting one foot in front of the other too! Patience Grasshoppa... :flower:


----------



## Delphine11

SaintlySue said:


> Please do speak with your doc about taking baby asa. A lot of OBs will have women who have recurrent miscarriages take baby asa, some women will take it for most of their pregnancy. I would see it on OB charts and after seeing it in different patients with different OBs I finally asked and for some it is the first thing they try if there is no obvious problem to indicate why they are having miscarriages. On some occasions I even saw women who tested negative for clotting disorders be put on baby asa and heparin when they had several recurring miscarriages. But I have not worked as an RN since I married DH so I do not know if this is still the standard and my RE is pretty old.

Thank you, SaintlySue and everyone else : )

I bought some baby aspirin on Friday. It's actually 75mg because it was that or a normal dose one, but I reckon that'll be ok. 

I've had spotting on the BCP, which I wasn't expecting as I'd never had it when I'd taken it in my 20s, but I'm hoping it's easing up a bit now. Still kind of annoying though - trivial but tiresome.

I've started meditating for a few minutes a day. I know all the books say you're supposed to do it first thing in the morning but I'm finding that very hard so I just do a couple of minutes then, and a longer session after work. 

ClaireCath - "grasshopper"! : D I love it - I remember that!

BBbliss - absolutely right. Spoil yourself and love your body. It must be a strong body to have coped with all those meds you've taken recently. Let it rest and recover. I know sometimes I get frustrated at my body too. I've been known to address my ovaries very sternly! But our bodies are wonderful things and they're on our side. We just have to nourish them and treat them with gentleness so that they can do their best.


----------



## ClaireCath

Meditation is really great for me, I find it helpful to destress. I prefer the guided ones. I found a really great one on youtube. It's 20 minutes long....called Walking Tall Ireland Fertility Meditation. His voice alone lulls me, sometimes I fall asleep which is ok because they say the unconscious mind will listen for you. More great advice from you about nourishing and treating our bodies gently. They are meant and programmed to do this!


----------



## SaintlySue

I did not want to tell you ladies until I made it to the 10wk mark but we did not make it 8wks was as far as we went. We were prepping to do another round of fertility treatments and I was pg and we never did the fertility treatments. Everything seemed fine until out of nowhere I felt faint, weak and started having crushing abdominal pain. I wish I could have shared happier news and given more hope to the older crowd since I think I am the oldest one in this group. My OB is not discouraged but encourage so that is what I am taking from it. It was not too long ago DH had an SA with 0% morphology so he is sad but feels confident it will happen.


----------



## Delphine11

SaintlySue said:


> I did not want to tell you ladies until I made it to the 10wk mark but we did not make it 8wks was as far as we went. We were prepping to do another round of fertility treatments and I was pg and we never did the fertility treatments. Everything seemed fine until out of nowhere I felt faint, weak and started having crushing abdominal pain. I wish I could have shared happier news and given more hope to the older crowd since I think I am the oldest one in this group. My OB is not discouraged but encourage so that is what I am taking from it. It was not too long ago DH had an SA with 0% morphology so he is sad but feels confident it will happen.

I'm so sorry, SaintlySue : ( I hope you're managing ok - both emotionally and physically. There are never enough words but I sympathise hugely. It must have been awful for it to come out of the blue like that too. Life can be cruel.

The fact that your OB isn't discouraged is great news. :hugs: I'd also add that even getting pregnant in the second half of your 40s is a fantastic thing. I was reading some stats online and I was shocked to find out that some women of our age can't even get pregnant at all. And with the previous SA problems too it makes it even more of an achievement. Im a similar age to you, I think, and I had a CP last year but nothing since. 

Look after yourself and keep that confidence. It's happened so it can happen again.

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Sue, I'm so sad you just had this happen to you.. I really hope you are ok. It's so crushing to see it go away like that, but I'm with your dr. I feel it's encouraging that you got this far. If you look at an statistics chart it says woman 45+ has zero% chance and we all its not true or we wouldn't be here still trying. 

I'm sad for the unhappy ending but this is still possible for you and your body just proved it still works and its trying and it's on your side. 

:hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Claire, thank you for the meditation link, I'll check it out. It's always nice to try different styles of meditations until we can come up with our own. :)


----------



## angelwishes12

Hi! I am 46 with a 7 year old. Not sure where to post due to wasn't actively TTC. I met someone and due to my age was not concerned about getting pregnant because I thought I was going through menopause so I just need to know if at my age, having unprotected sex with no clue when or if I ovulated as I was not keeping track of any of this, but now I'm concerned because of some symptoms I'm having. 15 days ago or so was the first encounter. Then had a stomach flu all last week that has not gone away. I just don't think my eggs could be any good at this point but maybe I am mistaken...I don't want to test because I'm a little afraid of the answer. Please help me figure this out.:wacko:


----------



## BBbliss

Angel, we are all here on this board because we truly believe its possible, not easy, but still possible for some. I'm not clear if you want it to be or not, it sounds like a new relationship, but whatever happens I hope it's what you want. 

Did you do have your first symptom a couple of weeks ago? You should just test and if its positive and it's what you want you should go see an OB and get everything checked so you can take all the steps you need to maintain a healthy pregnancy. 

Let us know what happened please. Good luck either way.


----------



## angelwishes12

Yes I would be happy and I did just take a test, urine was very dilute, but it was negative....a little sad really. Thank you for answering. Idk these days what my body is doing so it's really hard to know exactly when I'm ovulating. Will keep you updated.


----------



## BBbliss

Angel, you can test again with first morning urine to be sure 

If you are trying then you could try to know what's going on with your body, like finding out if you are ovulating and start charting your cycles. You can tell a lot by your ovulation chart. You can also do OPKs ... Those were the first things I tried before going to see my dr and getting my hormones checked. 

If this is what you want, find out where your body is and take care of it, there's a lot you can do to give your body the best chances possible.


----------



## ClaireCath

Sue~~ so sorry to hear your news nut I agree with the other ladies. Your body is still doing what it is supposed to be doing! And your doc not being discouraged is another great sign. Take good care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## dmama

Hi ladies!
ClaireCath - welcome and good luck! are you and DH really considering IVF? I ask because if you really think you will go that way, you might want to consider not doing any more IUIs. I say this because I haven't seen a lot of success with IUI at our age....not to say you could not have success, but time is a factor and with the age of our eggs, moving to IVF straight away may be a good idea. The other thing is that you can save the money you'd spend on the IUI for the IVF....but in the end it is up to you and whichever way you go, I hope you find success!!!

SaintlySue - so sorry for your loss....

BBliss - is donor egg something that you may be interested in? I myself have been coming to terms with things. I have one bio child and I wanted another, but lately I have seen lots of families with kids that are clearly not of the same genes as the parents and the parents are loving on those kids as if they were. I know I could love a child no matter what now and the main thing is to complete the family and have a sibling for my child. So with the time I have been off brooding and pondering, I think I have made a decision to go with a donor egg. We can't afford a fresh cycle, so will use frozen eggs and we just have to set it all up. I think if I had unlimited funds, I could try several more IVFs and we might just get lucky with that golden egg, but there is not that much money and even doing this last donor egg cycle, is just that. It will be the last medical intervention. No more money can go to this. So.....just wish me luck ladies that I have the strength to move forward and that things go according to plan and that soon I will be able to get on here with a nice BFP to join yours!!!! I am incredibly busy with work at the moment...quite overwhelmed, so I know I won't post much for a bit, but I am thinking about my girls and I wish us all lots of baby dust and great things!
I have been very busy...no news on the


----------



## Omi

Hi Ladies..im back for a little support really. I had some extraordinary luck where I got pg (from not much trying!) and this has been followed by extraordinary bad luck, really. On my 9 week scan (nearly 10) the baby had died at 6 weeks and I was scheduled for another scan this friday. In the meantime we decided to go ahead with going away to the in laws (an hour away) and by this time i started to mc but as it was painless (a huge difference from before, this was my 3rd missed mc) I was happy to go. However, I started to lose a lot of blood, fainting and finally ended up getting rushed to hospital in the middle of the night, getting blood transfusions and then getting diagnosed with an infection. It was touch and go for a few days and I am now back home. Exhausted but almost ok. Still on iron tablets and antibiotics. Scans showed everything has gone so I am lucky really, overall. But, Im not gonna lie, a 3rd mc was bad enough but ending up in hospital so very ill has been shocking to say the least!

However, I am back here because I still want to ttc. Am I mad? Im not am I? I am well aware if the fact that I am very likely to mc again - as this is the stats at my age (im 44) - but I am accepting of that and hoping that if I keep at it i may, just may be lucky..

There are no one anywhere else that would understand this so I hope you can give me the support to keep going :hug:

All the best 

:hugs: xx


----------



## BBbliss

Omi! I'm so sorry you ended up in the hospital after all you had to endure. It's hard enough emotionally, I can't even imagine being fiscally ill to the point of needing a blood transfusion. You poor thing :(

I hope you are back on your feet again... And I know emotionally it could take a lot longer to come to terms with it all 

Don't give up omi, you were so close :hugs:


----------



## Omi

Thank you so much! Yes, it's a bit shit all of it, but you know, you gotta be in it to win it and we already said that even if it never happened, at least if we tried we would always know we gave it our best shot, iukwim? :)

Im afraid to let anyone else know that we'll try again as Im sure the average (dare I say young and fertile) person would think it's just madness, lol!

Thanks so much, I will be fine with time and frankly, there is nothing to stop me but fear and Ive been there and done that so onwards and upwards eh? :haha:

:hug: xxxxx


----------



## BBbliss

Dmama, that sounds like a good plan and I know how hard it is to make those decisions. I'm always thinking about my options, every day, and I think I'd go with donor as my last resort, as you. I still have a couple of options, we are going to try another IVF, but I'm going to see if maybe I can do a couple of mini ivf's instead of a long protocol like before. It just took so long and there were so many expensive meds, I also had a horrible migraine the whole time. It was hard, I know some people don't have as many side effects. I don't know, it was hard and then we didn't have a good ending to the many months it took. My second option is donor egg, but that will be after I try on my own again. My in-laws are helping with costs this time so that's good. I'm going away for a few days but as soon as I get back I'm going in to see the RE again. 

D, I hope we are both successful on our next try, it just means so much to me and DF as he has no kids. We all here deserve it. 

Omi, I like hearing you being hopeful for the future and not giving up :hugs:


----------



## SaintlySue

Omi so sorry you had to go through all of that. I would not worry about what others think about ttc after having miscarriages. My aunt suffered many before having her normal healthy children. They say 8 out of 10 pregnancies end in miscarriage but it happens before we even notice it. I had a patient that was 49 when she conceived after over 25 miscarriages. She never made it to 12wks. She carried the normal healthy baby to term even with horrible health problems. Her and her DH never used birth control she had a child when she was in her early twentys but then the rest were miscarriages. They did genetic testing and found her DH carried some kind of genetic defect that they felt was causing the problem. But that baby was a normal healthy little boy. Also, when I was in labor with my son a 49 year old woman was also giving birth to her child, natural conception. The only reason I knew about her was we had the same OB and they had to delay my C-section because they were trying to get her to have emergency C-section, the baby weighed over 10#. 

Angelfish, I know someone who at 47 thought she was going through menopause had an affair with her boss and got pg. I also know someone who was 48 and she kept having her hysterectomy date changed for various reasons, insurance authorization, time off from work issues, etc.. When she went in for her pre-op blood work they told her she was pregnant. 

Also, I do not know if any of you ladies ever heard of taking Benadryl for it's antihistamine properties. I think you are suppose to take it starting after ovulation.


----------



## dmama

Omi said:


> Hi Ladies..im back for a little support really. I had some extraordinary luck where I got pg (from not much trying!) and this has been followed by extraordinary bad luck, really. On my 9 week scan (nearly 10) the baby had died at 6 weeks and I was scheduled for another scan this friday. In the meantime we decided to go ahead with going away to the in laws (an hour away) and by this time i started to mc but as it was painless (a huge difference from before, this was my 3rd missed mc) I was happy to go. However, I started to lose a lot of blood, fainting and finally ended up getting rushed to hospital in the middle of the night, getting blood transfusions and then getting diagnosed with an infection. It was touch and go for a few days and I am now back home. Exhausted but almost ok. Still on iron tablets and antibiotics. Scans showed everything has gone so I am lucky really, overall. But, Im not gonna lie, a 3rd mc was bad enough but ending up in hospital so very ill has been shocking to say the least!
> 
> However, I am back here because I still want to ttc. Am I mad? Im not am I? I am well aware if the fact that I am very likely to mc again - as this is the stats at my age (im 44) - but I am accepting of that and hoping that if I keep at it i may, just may be lucky..
> 
> There are no one anywhere else that would understand this so I hope you can give me the support to keep going :hug:
> 
> All the best
> 
> :hugs: xx

Omi...sounds like a very terrifying event. So glad you are on the mends. So sorry for your loss.
Yes, don't give up...I got pregnant at 44 and while it was via IVF and not via BD, it was my own egg...so some golden ones are in there, and it is a matter of time and sometimes money before we find one....hugs


----------



## Omi

Thanks guys :hugs: 

If I was honest I would probably try IVF again, if I had the money but alas, we don't so its au naturale all the way here Im afraid, lol!

I did absolutely nothing special last time, which of course is ironic as I did buy a few items (health supplements). This whole episode has hardened my resolve and I have decided to up the effort so im gonna do a few things that is said to improve egg quality. I had another read yesterday and came across another few things I havent tried yet; inositol for instance. Anyone try it?

I can't take melatonin because of my thyroid and having tried it once, I really don't like DHEA so Id better stay with the other ones I think ;).

Here's the link to the page i read https://www.pullingdownthemoon.com/blog/2011/june/supplements-to-improve-egg-quality-.aspx

Fx and all the best to each and every one of you - you are truly inspirational women and deserve every good thing coming your way :hugs: 

:hug: xxx

ps, wanted to add I did take heaps of stuff before I got pg with my son so maybe it does help? Worst case scenario I'll be healthier and I can do with a bit of that, lol!


----------



## SaintlySue

I used inositol for months and stopped recently. I have some but I just really did not notice any benefits. Maybe it was not good quality. I am doing a low carb diet right now, so I am thinking about doing it again. I think I had been off of it for a few weeks before we conceived. What about soy isoflavones? I have heard some women say it helped them ovulate.


----------



## Delphine11

Omi, that sounds terrifying. I hope you're recovering now. What a horrible thing to happen on top of the awful loss.

Dmama, I completely understand your thinking. I often think that if I had all the money in the world to spend on TTC, I'd be pregnant by now. I still feel I have some good eggs, but the potential costs of trying to coax them to work via IVF or some other assisted conception is frightening. We simply don't have the money. We haven't ruled out donor eggs either - for that reason. I find it unbearable when my partner is upset about not having any children. It's horrible to see. So, if donor eggs will give us a better chance of having a child, then I'm definitely not ruling them out. My partner puts on a brave face most of the time, but I know how much he wants this.

BBbliss, it'd be great if you could do some mini IVFs. Having a migraine all the time sounds awful. I know there are a lot of options out there to try, and different protocols. Some months ago, I did a lot of reading about IVF and some of the not so full on procedures sounded good sense. I also read that for older ladies, sometimes a gentle approach works just as well as a more aggressive one. 

I'm feeling a bit down today. My partner's way of coping with the stress and worry of IVF seems to be going out to endless sporting things with his friends. Maybe I'm just a bit weepy with the hormones, but I could have done with a bit of support at the moment. It also concerns me that he's hiding his stress not talking about it. Men!


----------



## Omi

Ive just bought a load of supplements. Staying away from L'arginine as someone on here said that recent studies showed it was bad for ttc but otherwise it's a familiar list. Prenatal, vit d, vit c, b complex, co enzyme q10, inositol, royal jelly, selenium and dha.

I took this working up to my son's IVF so fx it'll work again. Im off the l'arginine and have added the inositol to that protocol :)

I have no idea if any of it will work but as my main issue is egg quality it sure can't hurt, lol! 

There are a few things I won't try as i don't want to mess with my cycle and also some things I can't take due to my underactive thyroid. I think soy is one of those things. Controversial for some but a good thing for others ;)

I also want to add that Ive stopped using the CBFM as in the last couple of years I find it hard to get a peak/ positive ovulation on it. Same for Ebay cheapies OPK and I now just rely on my ewcm. In all of my natural pg's I have never done a sexathon ( :haha: ) and I have always gotten pg from bd before OV and not on the day or similar. It really does take luck, perseverance and that one good egg. Fx for us all :dust:

Happy Friday everyone :hug: xxx


----------



## BBbliss

Omi, I'm taking so many things my DF is calling me crazy pill lady, lol it's just a desperate attempt of skipping another IVF. I read that post about the the L arginine but still chose to go back to it after my last one day AF. I'm also still taking a prenatal, coq10, baby aspirin, dhea, vit d, folic acid, wheat germ oil, omega 3, I do ovulate every month but I'm on my second cycle of soy Isoflavones since someone here had such good success with it. On top of it all I just went to a new ACU and he gave me Some TCM to take for weak blood, FU Fang Dang Gui Wan. I'm really curious to see what my AF will be like this time, I should be ovulating the next couple of days but I can't really temp or do opks as we are away at our in-laws for the wknd so we have to get busy here in their guest bedroom, LOL 

Delphine, it is the hormones, you know, being a woman is not a walk in the park, we have so much more to deal with, the gifts of heighten emotions come with a high price at times :hugs: at the same time man don't know how to deal with their emotions. We are the ones left with the job of being the mature and understanding ones. Doesn't sound fair does it?


----------



## ClaireCath

dmama said:


> Hi ladies!
> ClaireCath - welcome and good luck! are you and DH really considering IVF? I ask because if you really think you will go that way, you might want to consider not doing any more IUIs. I say this because I haven't seen a lot of success with IUI at our age....not to say you could not have success, but time is a factor and with the age of our eggs, moving to IVF straight away may be a good idea. The other thing is that you can save the money you'd spend on the IUI for the IVF....but in the end it is up to you and whichever way you go, I hope you find success!!!
> 
> SaintlySue - so sorry for your loss....
> 
> BBliss - is donor egg something that you may be interested in? I myself have been coming to terms with things. I have one bio child and I wanted another, but lately I have seen lots of families with kids that are clearly not of the same genes as the parents and the parents are loving on those kids as if they were. I know I could love a child no matter what now and the main thing is to complete the family and have a sibling for my child. So with the time I have been off brooding and pondering, I think I have made a decision to go with a donor egg. We can't afford a fresh cycle, so will use frozen eggs and we just have to set it all up. I think if I had unlimited funds, I could try several more IVFs and we might just get lucky with that golden egg, but there is not that much money and even doing this last donor egg cycle, is just that. It will be the last medical intervention. No more money can go to this. So.....just wish me luck ladies that I have the strength to move forward and that things go according to plan and that soon I will be able to get on here with a nice BFP to join yours!!!! I am incredibly busy with work at the moment...quite overwhelmed, so I know I won't post much for a bit, but I am thinking about my girls and I wish us all lots of baby dust and great things!
> I have been very busy...no news on the

Hi Dmama, and ty for the warm welcome. As far as IUI v. IVF for me...My insurance through work covers $12k towards meds. After 2 failed IUI's we have around $3k left and OHIP (provincial health insurance covers all other aspects of IUI, all bloodwork, scans etc) So we can do one more IUI and pay nothing. On the other hand IVF we will pay completely out of pocket. I know success rates for iui are not that great at our age but if it is covered we will probably do that one more and go from there @ our RE recommends. I am having a lap done next week and hoping that will get to the root of my problem and pray to conceive naturally after that! :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireCath

Omi~ that sound terrifying, glad you are ok now. A word of advice about age...it's just a number and who cares what other people think?? I surely do not! I am 44 too, but feel about 30 so if my body is willing it really doesn't matter to me other peoples opinions on my age. Those who truly love you will be supportive! Go for it. I am on a boatload of supplements to. I pretty much rattle when I walk. lol
Delphine~~ sorry you are feeling down but chin up dear! Things will get better. Men focusing on sports for distracting....sounds like my life! But I like sports so I don't mind. Not like he's out boozing all night. lol Just hang in there hun, take it one step at a time and our time will come!


----------



## Omi

You guys are so funny - yes, I guess taking a lot of supplements is par for the course, lol! :haha: 

The age thing is really funny, as you all say, its just a number, heck i still get Id'd in the supermarkets when i buy alcohol!! :haha: So yes, very young in every aspect. However, its the 'old egg' thing though isnt it? That, and the high mc risk.. Having said that, i don't care enough to let that stop me - i feel i have it in me to not only try but to keep going and that is really all that matters :winkwink:

:hug: xx


----------



## LadyAnthro

Hi all my fellow TTC friends.... Hope all is well with everyone, just wanted to say hi and I'll be back to talk with you lovely ladies later! Thanks for letting me join this forum, as I really need the support, and from the little I've read, you are ALL very very good at that!! Hugs in friendship to all!


----------



## SaintlySue

DH and I did 8 IVF/ICSIs and I over 12 IUI's. Sometimes we would do 2 IUIs in a cycle to boost our chances. We had a few chemicals pgs from the fertility treatments, always first beta good then they would trail off. All those years, all the money, the different REs even with normal labs and testing it was always blamed on my age and we started when I was 39. DH always had horrible SAs, not just bad morphology but no moving sperm, pathetic count. When we would get the donor egg lecture I was always ready just wanted our baby. But finally when the reproductive urologist saw DH even with all our failures and he looked at all my records. He told us that if you have bad eggs they do not fertilize. If you have bad sperm you will get fertilization and then they will fail. Exactly what was happening to us. They did DNA fragmentation on DH sperm which showed 77% abnormal sperm, at 30% fertility treatments are not recommended because they will fail. We had to pay for DH surgery ourselves. The urologist said wait 6-9 mths post surgery and I think you will conceive on your own. I was 45 and terriefied so at 7 mths I went back to the RE for another IVF. I was already pg. I just hate to think the devastation we would have felt if we did donor egg with my DH sperm. Male infertility counts for 50% of couple fertility issues. I just wish doctors would practice with that in mind.


----------



## BBbliss

Wow sue, now I know why you call yourself saintly, it takes so much strength to do all those ivf's I feel I shouldn't complain about my one. You post was so enlightening to me, I had 8eggs collected and all fertilized, I wanted to believe it meant they were good eggs. I think we had every test done but the DNA frag. We don't have great sperm and that's a fact, but I think all the sups he's on have helped getting him within the lower end of normal. I'm also not fully accepting the donor route yet, but my donor option is my sister so in my head we have the same DNA (I know it's really 50%) so im ok with that but right now she's breastfeeding her new born. I think I want to try another ivf with my eggs first. At the same time you never know...this TTC is so unpredictable and we have to try to stay open to whatever is our next step/option. I really am confident that my eggs are still viable. Deep down I have a voice that's telling me that. What's funny is that all my cousins and family all believe it too, they don't know about the ivf but they are always asking me if I'm trying. I hope we are ALL right!


----------



## SaintlySue

I actually come from a family of women who had children after 40 all they way up until 51. So as far as family goes it is just part of their lifestyle. I wish doctors were just a little more on top of the female body and fertility issues. There are women in countries where there are no means of contraception and they have healthy babies into their early 50's but you never see the studies on this fact. I just recently had a friend that was told at 44 she is going through menopause. We had dinner together and in the restaurant I was freezing and sweat was just pouring off her face. I told her I thought she was too young to be going through menopause and maybe she should see another doctor to evaluate if something else was going on causing some hormone issues. She has never married and has no children. This doctor did not even run any blood work on her or anything. She just told him about her symptoms and that was it. He has influenced her that all women go through menopause when they hit 40. He just sent her on her way with no testing no meds nothing.


----------



## BBbliss

It's so encouraging to hear stories like that, I'm always happy to read any evidence of fertility on older woman and at the same time stories like your friend are really upsetting, I think 44 is really young and there could sure be something else going on with her health and someone dr just decides its menopause.


----------



## LadyAnthro

Good Evening Ladies,
So here is a quick rundown...I'm 45 and we decided to try for number 2.. I'm nervous but so excited...Just worried that my body doesn't want me to do this... I have been so anxious about everything...I quit smoking back on the 19th of May, I've made many lifestyle changes( eating better foods, more health conscious changes for all of us, and just started yoga with my beautiful 5 yr old daughter), but I still am mad at myself for smoking and thinking it was nothing to worry about. I quit because I wanted to show my little one that it was a bad "habit", and so I could be a healthier mama! I would say that I'm better now then I was when I had my first, ( was on antidepressants and have been off them now for just about 7 months), but I have a bad back( been like this for many years), have allergies and going to the dentist tomorrow for a couple bad teeth... So add all this up, and you get my anxiety, I just want to feel better and have a healthy baby. My hubby is very supportive and excited. Just HATE this anxiety, sometimes I'm anxious about nothing, and it's driving me batty! ;) I appreciate the forum, any thoughts appreciated... I think my bad teeth are making me feel cruddy, run down etc, and that isn't helping at all. I been feeling bloated and weepy, some cramping on and off, and had a weird period, (I'm usually 6 days and spotting old blood for a day or two... TMI I'm sorry), I'm super regular, and this only kinda threw me off(4 days not heavy, no tampons and very little spotting for about 3 days


----------



## angelwishes12

I was on here about a week ago with a question regarding testing and possible pregnancy at age 46. Wasn't sure where to post at the time so I hope I can still post here. I took the other dollar test, plus about 5 more and swore I saw a faint line, but nothing confirmed. I decided to wait until last night to test and my boyfriend had picked up two tests from Walgreens. I didn't specify a brand and he got the store brand with blue lines. Well at 12:40 am I couldn't wait any longer (this would put me at 7 days past the last time we had sex, when I had the ewcm. Anyhow within less than 2 minutes I see or think I see a very faint line, but it's hard to tell because the background still being bluish. It said not to read after 10 min. So I rechecked at 9 minutes and there is still a very very light line. Used the 2nd test this a.m. and the same thing. Not sure if I should trust the result because it's not dark and my last AF was July 11, 2014 but the EWCM was on the 8th, 9th & 10th I think...I know it would still be very early, however, I've read awlful things about these tests online. Any input? Also have had a milky white discharge for a couple of days?
 



Attached Files:







081814 (2).jpg
File size: 136.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## angelwishes12

Forgot to add I know it doesn't help but I have been taking my temp in the mornings and it ranges from 98.1 and 98.5


----------



## LadyAnthro

Oops, I hit return too soon... So to finish up, I've been feeling a little off this month and not due for period for another 14 days ... I'll keep you posted, and Thanks so much for listening to me, 
Hugs in friendship, 
Lady Anthro
Me: 45 Hubby:50
Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## LadyAnthro

And SaintlySue... Thank you for your post from earlier ... That really helps to know that it's the crazy world that says we are too old, because I don't think 45 or up is too old, my doctor thinks it is and she is a product of the medical establishment/pharmaceutical world we live in! My opinion only... She's a super lady, but not so positive .. So it makes me a little bummed...Thanks ALL you wonderful women!! :)


----------



## minties

My uncle is a first time father in his late 40's, he's a more energetic person than I am (31)! Good luck xox


----------



## SaintlySue

Angelwise, they say even if it is faint, it is still considered positive, hopefully you will see the results get darker. That being said, Congratulations. Can you go ahead and call your OB to do a blood test for you? Plus you would want to get your progesterone checked. 

LadyAnthro, they do have positive OBs who have seen a lot of women over 45 conceive and deliver healthy babies. They are more objective. I have read where women in their 50's were going through menopause and put on hormones to ease the symptoms of menopause and got a surprise pg and delivered normal healthy babies. That is just another area they could do research and help fertility patients.


----------



## BBbliss

Angelwise, if you see a line your body IS producing the hcg hormone and its a positive regardless of how faint. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you but yes! Please make that appointment ASAP and check your progesterone and hcg level. Congratulations! Come back and keep us posted!!!

Ladyanthro, welcome :) no need to be anxious, think of it as excitement and anticipation of good things to come. You know, we all have the same feelings, sometimes it's just necessary to change perspective and ease ourselves into our new desires and dreams. I try not to stress over it and its not always easy... Worrying doesn't change the outcome and in our case it may even hurt us :)


----------



## angelwishes12

Hi all! I keep staring at this stupid test and want to test again. I am trying to get into the doctor Wednesday, it's hard to get in to see anyone in less than a week. I am going to try though. My guy said he'd be happy either way. He's 52 and already telling his family. I was telling him don't be telling anyone yet. :wacko: I keep thinking it could possibly be ovarian cysts/tumors. I have a history of them and have had to have them removed in the past. You all seem like such a lovely group of women...I read your stories and you have all been through so much. With my youngest who is 7, I was pregnant in 6 weeks and we weren't trying. I was 39 when he was born. When his dad passed 3 years ago, I never thought I'd be thinking about this again, however, I guess it's possible? LOL... I don't like these blue tests. I will not be happy if they are wrong. I should go and try to sleep. Keeping my fx'd for all you beautiful ladies :hugs:


----------



## Delphine11

angelwishes12 said:


> I was on here about a week ago with a question regarding testing and possible pregnancy at age 46. Wasn't sure where to post at the time so I hope I can still post here. I took the other dollar test, plus about 5 more and swore I saw a faint line, but nothing confirmed. I decided to wait until last night to test and my boyfriend had picked up two tests from Walgreens. I didn't specify a brand and he got the store brand with blue lines. Well at 12:40 am I couldn't wait any longer (this would put me at 7 days past the last time we had sex, when I had the ewcm. Anyhow within less than 2 minutes I see or think I see a very faint line, but it's hard to tell because the background still being bluish. It said not to read after 10 min. So I rechecked at 9 minutes and there is still a very very light line. Used the 2nd test this a.m. and the same thing. Not sure if I should trust the result because it's not dark and my last AF was July 11, 2014 but the EWCM was on the 8th, 9th & 10th I think...I know it would still be very early, however, I've read awlful things about these tests online. Any input? Also have had a milky white discharge for a couple of days?

Hi, angel wishes. 

I can see a faint blue line there and I often don't see lines when other people see them so it must be there if even I can see it : D

Fingers crossed for you. I can imagine how all-consuming it must be and how much you want a definite answer. Try to keep cool and distract yourself. If it's there, it's there, and the best thing to do is keep calm and look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## LadyAnthro

Aww bless your hearts, you are so sweet! Thank you for the wonderful advice, I'm going to only call it excitement now, not anxiety;) Thank you ladies, Hugs!! I took my 1st test today and I see a blue line going across and two very faint lines or maybe I should call them spots on top and bottom, so it's not a full plus sign, but not just a negative sign... I think it maybe like this as I was excited and didn't use my 1st tinkle in the morning! :) and I'm still 7 days from my next period, so maybe I jumped the proverbial "gun", and tested too soon. ;) I'll wait a few more days and try a second test.... This is really helping me to talk to u gals, as I have no family to talk to( girls that I'm close to are either too far away, or too bogged down with their lives and families that I don't want to burden them)...and I feel bad that I burdened you with my silly worries, when some of you lovely ladies have had so much on your plates, and yet you are still so wonderfully positive, I'm going to take a page from your books, and find my positives/ happy feelings and love where I'm at right now! I think I finally found a happy place within me and I'm going to sit here and enjoy it for a few! Thanks so much ladies, I'm glad I found such well versed women to talk to! Hugs!
Sincerely, Lady Anthro


----------



## Delphine11

Fingers crossed for you too, LadyAnthro - and keep up that positive thinking! 

All that positive energy must help our bodies do their very best and creates a good environment for conception.


----------



## LadyAnthro

Thank you so much Delphine.. We'll all keep each other focused on the positive energy, and crossed fingers for all of us! ;) it is just comforting to know that we can come here and share the things that are on our minds and not feel alone. I'm going to make sure I pass the love on to all of you ladies, you all deserve it, cause you've really helped this soul feel so much better! Again Thank you ALL! :)
I'm here if anyone needs me, please just ask, i love to talk but I listen well! ;)


----------



## BBbliss

Lady, how exciting! Can't wait to hear the update. Fingers crossed!


----------



## angelwishes12

Thank you ladies soooo much for the information and support. You are awesome!!!! 
Lady A I REALLY think that if you saw a line then it's a line because I seriously was thinking just like you last night and especially this a.m. 
I took a FRER(two actually :blush:) The one with FMU was negative I decided to use the second one anyway when I was more awake cuz my vision is not good when I am half asleep and this is what I got :wacko:

I don't know how many dpo I am or even how this happened but I do know that even though it's very light, I definitely trust this over the blue one. I'm cautiously excited and scared. Go to my primary tomorrow morning.


----------



## BBbliss

Yay! A line is a line. I hope all goes well tomorrow. Good luck! How exciting!


----------



## SaintlySue

Angelwishes, very exciting, update when you can


----------



## LadyAnthro

Yaaaa angelwishes12!! A line is definitely what I see! Oh can't wait to hear what your primary says!! Thank you for making me feel so welcomed and so glad to have such wonderful new friends to chat to!! You all are great to talk to! As soon as I take another test, you'll all know... ok maybe I'll tell hubby first, but you guys second, for sure!! ;) I'll be back in a few, just heading to Walmart for some things, Hugs friends, hope you're all having a great day! LadyA


----------



## angelwishes12

I just don't get it....I started cramping and gushing early this morning. This was not a planned thing really, but I was happy, he was happy and now, well I'm just sad. Was told to go to ER if the bleeding doesn't slow down. Felt like a mc I had at 8 weeks. I'm sorry I'm whining. We had started thinking of names already(Macie Rain for a girl & William Joseph for a boy. My 7 year old didn't know about it, but he really wants a sibling close to his age. SMH :nope: I hope and pray someone gets a BFP so I can hang on to some hope that it's not over forever. Thanks again ladies.


----------



## BBbliss

Oh angel, in so sorry, we all know all too well what's like to be so happy and excited and have it all turn so quickly :hugs: you are not alone...

But take this experience as a sign that this could still happen, an egg did fertilize and implant, every step needs to be looked at as small victories until we can get to the end and have our dream come true. Hang in there :(


----------



## angelwishes12

Thank you BBliss...I'm still sad, but we are actually going to work on it this cycle. Or maybe we shouldn't....he even said we could try IVF if we had to...but I guess maybe just maybe there could be a way to do this naturally. Thinking progesterone cream after ovulation? Idk gonna stay away for a few days till I get back to not being sad. God I'm such a whiny brat.:cry:


----------



## Delphine11

Sorry to hear that, angel wishes : (

I hope you're ok :hugs: BBbliss is right. Take comfort in the fact that your body is still working. All it needs to do is catch that golden egg. There may not be as many when you're older compared to when you're 20, but they're still there.


----------



## SaintlySue

Angelwish, so sorry to hear that. But do listen to the other ladies, it is a positive sign. Do not let this beat you down. 

Have any of you ladies ever heard of anyone trying Lydia Pinkhams herbal tonic for fertility?


----------



## angelwishes12

Hi! Just wanted to check in on how you ladies are doing :flower: I am praying for you all. God bless!


----------



## BBbliss

Saintly, I've never heard of it but I'm going to look it up. 

My friend just finished her third ivf and yesterday she heard her first heart beat, she was told by her TCM/acu dr to drink bone broth everyday and never drink cold drinks. I'm going to try the bone broth, one cup a day.


----------



## SaintlySue

I was also told by my acu not to eat anything cold and if I did that it had to be followed by something hot. To this day I do not eat a cold salad but wait until it is room temperature. If I have a drink it can be cold but no ice.


----------



## Omi

So sorry to hear about this Angel. Im two weeks post my mc so I can appreciate the hurt and disappointment you are feeling :hug: As the others are saying, the fact that it happened is something to hold on to as its the most important thing! 

Im gonna keep trying as I figure it only takes on good egg. Im doing what I can to up the chances of a good egg but otherwise Im just plodding on and keep trying, keep trying!!

All the best honey, take good care and big :hugs: xx


----------



## BabyGriffin14

Good morning, ladies. I am sorry to read about the recent losses. You are all in my thoughts often. I know I don't post very much, but I can't express the support I feel just by reading your posts. You guys give me so much hope.

I'm really excited right now. I've decided to go the donor egg route and have my first appointment at RBA on Monday, 9/8. I attended many seminars at clinics around the Atlanta area and after meeting Dr. Toledo, knew he was the one that could help me most. I'm using the egg bank affiliated with RBA, so hopefully that saves on cost and time.

Can anyone give me a run down on how a first appointment goes and then how fast the process usually happens from first appointment to being pregnant?


----------



## SaintlySue

BabyGriffin, You know I love RBA. I have heard their egg donor program is the best in the US. They actually put you in the rotation very quickly. If you do not have a current hsg they will probably want to do one, also labs. For me they did our IVF/ICSI that ended in a chemical and then we waited a year and went for a visit and were put down for labs with AF start then we were suppose to go right into another IVF but we were pg natural. We stayed with them to do the monitoring since our OB would not see us until 8wks. We stayed with RBA until then. They have the most advanced equipment in Atlanta for fertility/fetal monitoring. With there donor program you do not have to worry about a retrieval that part is done. I would write down a complete gyn history. Any symptoms you notice you have on a regular basis,etc. Also, to help pump up your uterus have you ever tried wheat grass juice. You can buy it in the frozen food section at Whole Foods. It comes in a little ice tray once you defrost one or two you have to drink it immediately when it becomes liquid. I hope this helps.


----------



## BabyGriffin14

SaintlySue said:


> BabyGriffin, You know I love RBA. I have heard their egg donor program is the best in the US. They actually put you in the rotation very quickly. If you do not have a current hsg they will probably want to do one, also labs. For me they did our IVF/ICSI that ended in a chemical and then we waited a year and went for a visit and were put down for labs with AF start then we were suppose to go right into another IVF but we were pg natural. We stayed with them to do the monitoring since our OB would not see us until 8wks. We stayed with RBA until then. They have the most advanced equipment in Atlanta for fertility/fetal monitoring. With there donor program you do not have to worry about a retrieval that part is done. I would write down a complete gyn history. Any symptoms you notice you have on a regular basis,etc. Also, to help pump up your uterus have you ever tried wheat grass juice. You can buy it in the frozen food section at Whole Foods. It comes in a little ice tray once you defrost one or two you have to drink it immediately when it becomes liquid. I hope this helps.


I'm really excited and can't wait until the first appointment. I loved Dr. Toledo.
I just had an HSG done in May that showed my tubes were blocked again, so I hope it is current enough. The results from that were the reasons I decided to stop wasting time and go straight for IVF. I had all of my ob/gyn records from the last 20 years sent to RBA a couple of weeks ago, plus, I just had some tests done at the dermatologist because of a rash on my arms and those showed that something was up with my thyroid and iron. I'm still taking prednisone for the rash and I had no idea it would have me bouncing off the walls like it has. 

Should I have the dermatologist also send those test records to RBA?
How does the wheatgrass taste and is it thick or thin? I have a lap band, so sometimes thicker drinks are more difficult to get down.


----------



## BBbliss

BabyG I'm excited for you! I hope it all happens fast and we can fallow your pregnancy ;)

I just got back from vacation and need to make my RE appointment. I have only one good tube (I think) and we've had sperm issues and we don't have time to sort all that out so are going strait (after 3cycles) to another IVF. Lets hope this one is easier :)


----------



## SaintlySue

BabyGriffin, you might want to try the castor oil packs. I have heard of women doing castor oil packs for blocked tubes. If the blocked tubes are caused by fluid filled cyst they may want to take care of that.


----------



## SaintlySue

One more thing FertileThoughts forum use to have an RBA site on the donor board. You may find out a lot of information there.


----------



## dmama

I have also decided to go with the frozen donor egg route with RBA!!! My consult is this coming week and I am terribly excited. I will do my monitoring locally though and travel to Atlanta for the transfer. Hoping things work out well....I know I have to upgrade some tests like mammogram etc and have those things planned. But am excited to get things going with a better chance that my old eggs can give me. We will see.

I am wishing us all lots of luck whichever way we are doing this. BBliss - so glad to see you back in for another go at IVF - praying for success sister! Hugs all ladies!


----------



## dmama

SaintlySue said:


> I actually come from a family of women who had children after 40 all they way up until 51. So as far as family goes it is just part of their lifestyle. I wish doctors were just a little more on top of the female body and fertility issues. There are women in countries where there are no means of contraception and they have healthy babies into their early 50's but you never see the studies on this fact. I just recently had a friend that was told at 44 she is going through menopause. We had dinner together and in the restaurant I was freezing and sweat was just pouring off her face. I told her I thought she was too young to be going through menopause and maybe she should see another doctor to evaluate if something else was going on causing some hormone issues. She has never married and has no children. This doctor did not even run any blood work on her or anything. She just told him about her symptoms and that was it. He has influenced her that all women go through menopause when they hit 40. He just sent her on her way with no testing no meds nothing.

that is horrible...no doctor should say that..especially without looking into things more. I think they just don't really know what to do, so they just ignore these issues women have and they turn their back if women over 40 want to have kids....there are certainly older women who get pregnant naturally--what makes the medical profession ansy is that they haven't been able to get us pregnant with fertility treatments...so they just write us off...well that sucks...they need to be a bit more sympathetic and treat us older ladies wanting to ttc with a bit more respect and instead of just closing their doors and not helping us...admit that they have not yet got the science down perfectly instead of blaming us! Okay, yes, one day it will really and truly be over but let's not rush us there prematurely just because they haven't figured it out...


----------



## SaintlySue

DMama, let me know when you are going to be there. DH is scheduling another SA. Let me know if you would like to meet. 

Also, I think it is like doctors who ask the ER nurse do they have insurance, before you can tell them one word about the patient. One that is not appropriate. I think they feel women over 40 are a statistical risk for birth defects and they are doing their part to save money, maybe they justify it by saying they are saving the woman pain and suffering. You know when I was pg, I just had this overwhelming feeling my baby was fine but I knew if anything started to go wrong they would not fight for my baby and blame it on birth defects/abnormalities, so we had a CVS and any time a doctor would even start to lecture me I would shut them up with my completely normal results. I was an RN for almost 20 years and I have seen my share of bad doctors, not just that they were lazy or incompetent but they were just bad human beings. Some have this superiority about them that they will not provide a patient all the details for the patient to make an informed educated decision but they want to control the patients choice.


----------



## SaintlySue

Oh, one more thing, if you have to get an updated mammogram try to find a place that does the digital, they are so much faster making it less uncomfortable. I could not believe how fast I was in and out of there.


----------



## BBbliss

Dmama, I'm so excited for you!!! And if Atlanta wasn't a 10hr drive from here I'd love to come meet you girls. This is going to be great and I hope things get moving fast for you and babygriffin. 

Saintlysue, a couple of my best friends are pharmaceutical reps and they say the same thing about doctors. It's unfortunate...

I hap a deep temp drop this morning so it's a no again :( well I have my appointment for wed and we'll see how fast we can start moving ahead with the next ivf


----------



## SaintlySue

BBbliss said:


> Dmama, I'm so excited for you!!! And if Atlanta wasn't a 10hr drive from here I'd love to come meet you girls. This is going to be great and I hope things get moving fast for you and babygriffin.
> 
> Saintlysue, a couple of my best friends are pharmaceutical reps and they say the same thing about doctors. It's unfortunate...
> 
> I hap a deep temp drop this morning so it's a no again :( well I have my appointment for wed and we'll see how fast we can start moving ahead with the next ivf

So sorry BBbliss. I would think you could just jump back in the IVF pool.


----------



## BBbliss

Well today is cd3 and at least I'm having a better af so that's good news. I go in tomorrow and I'm hoping I can start this cycle and we don't loose another month so we'll see

Did you girls see this? 
https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/a...-45-year-old-woman-becomes-pregnant-naturally

What a miracle! I love stories like this :)


----------



## Delphine11

Good news about your AF, BBbliss.

That story is amazing! I read a similar one where a lady of 49 thought she was going through the menopause and was actually pregnant. She was only having a few periods a year. There are so many stories like that. It's something I like to remember to counteract all the negativity from some doctors. I never felt old until I saw that gynaecologist! He made me feel about 90 yrs old!

Exciting to see all the ladies about to do IVF : ) Much luck to all of you. I know you're all super-strong because you have to be to get this far and keep going. 

Sending positive vibes to everyone here

:hug:


----------



## SaintlySue

Oh, wow. I am so happy for her. I remember her story and how hard it was carrying a baby she knew she had to give up.


----------



## BBbliss

So I had my consultation today and I just wanted to jump right in and start, So I start down regulating when I get my next af that should be sep 29/30. So stims and collection will happen mid November and this time we are doing a fresh transfer. I like that better, makes it much quicker and I prefer it that way, last time it just felt like it dragged on forever and it was torture. I hope all goes well and nothing gets cancelled. 

He gave us the statistics, blah blah but he also said he had a patient who got pregnant naturally at 48 so just to say anything can happen. 

Fingers crossed! For all of us :)


----------



## dmama

BBbliss said:


> Well today is cd3 and at least I'm having a better af so that's good news. I go in tomorrow and I'm hoping I can start this cycle and we don't loose another month so we'll see
> 
> Did you girls see this?
> https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/a...-45-year-old-woman-becomes-pregnant-naturally
> 
> What a miracle! I love stories like this :)

I think this is fantastic. It looks like she must have been about 3-4 months when this was written. Does anyone know if she is still pregnant? 

There must be something to that other technology. I think women past 45 get pregnant naturally. I think with IVF, they haven't quite found the right type of stims or care for our fragile eggs and they haven't been able to get good results at our age via the IVF process that they know. Some REs will believe in mini stims or even a natural cycle, but I do think there is something about the process of stimming that may not be good for our eggs and the docs aren't that keen on figuring it out because we are old and they don't care if we get preggo or not because nobody expects us to anyway. I hope soon they will be able to take pride in learning a bit more about this art that could help us older ladies.


----------



## dmama

SaintlySue said:


> DMama, let me know when you are going to be there. DH is scheduling another SA. Let me know if you would like to meet.
> 
> Also, I think it is like doctors who ask the ER nurse do they have insurance, before you can tell them one word about the patient. One that is not appropriate. I think they feel women over 40 are a statistical risk for birth defects and they are doing their part to save money, maybe they justify it by saying they are saving the woman pain and suffering. You know when I was pg, I just had this overwhelming feeling my baby was fine but I knew if anything started to go wrong they would not fight for my baby and blame it on birth defects/abnormalities, so we had a CVS and any time a doctor would even start to lecture me I would shut them up with my completely normal results. I was an RN for almost 20 years and I have seen my share of bad doctors, not just that they were lazy or incompetent but they were just bad human beings. Some have this superiority about them that they will not provide a patient all the details for the patient to make an informed educated decision but they want to control the patients choice.

I will keep you posted! Thanks!


----------



## dmama

BBbliss said:


> So I had my consultation today and I just wanted to jump right in and start, So I start down regulating when I get my next af that should be sep 29/30. So stims and collection will happen mid November and this time we are doing a fresh transfer. I like that better, makes it much quicker and I prefer it that way, last time it just felt like it dragged on forever and it was torture. I hope all goes well and nothing gets cancelled.
> 
> He gave us the statistics, blah blah but he also said he had a patient who got pregnant naturally at 48 so just to say anything can happen.
> 
> Fingers crossed! For all of us :)

That is great news! Wishing that this is it for you!


----------



## Delphine11

Great news, BBbliss! 

Statistics mean nothing. They only give a general picture. Your individual chance is all that matters :hugs: 

Fingers crossed for you and everyone else on this thread. :dust:


----------



## BBbliss

I'm just happy he's still willing to do it with my own eggs, he asked if I was still 43! Lol that's how old I was the first time I came in a year ago, but by the time we do the transfer I may be 45, and I sure did not want to point that out so he really didn't look at my DOB. Well the recent studies show about a 15% of chance for a viable 5day embryo at my age so the more embryos the more chance and he kept saying how great of a responder I was so we are going with the same protocol as last time and I'm just praying we have more embryos this time around. 

I read an article once that explained it this way, when a woman gets older her ovaries are like a bowl of lucky charm cereal (with a lot of milk, lol) and when you take a spoon full of cereal you may not get any lucky charms or you may get lucky and get that rainbow on your spoon. Well I already had one scoop full and didn't get a rainbow, so I feel my next scoop is coming with a lucky charm :)


----------



## dmama

BBbliss said:


> I'm just happy he's still willing to do it with my own eggs, he asked if I was still 43! Lol that's how old I was the first time I came in a year ago, but by the time we do the transfer I may be 45, and I sure did not want to point that out so he really didn't look at my DOB. Well the recent studies show about a 15% of chance for a viable 5day embryo at my age so the more embryos the more chance and he kept saying how great of a responder I was so we are going with the same protocol as last time and I'm just praying we have more embryos this time around.
> 
> I read an article once that explained it this way, when a woman gets older her ovaries are like a bowl of lucky charm cereal (with a lot of milk, lol) and when you take a spoon full of cereal you may not get any lucky charms or you may get lucky and get that rainbow on your spoon. Well I already had one scoop full and didn't get a rainbow, so I feel my next scoop is coming with a lucky charm :)

That is a wonderful way to look at it. The special egg is in there...just need to get it!


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> I'm just happy he's still willing to do it with my own eggs, he asked if I was still 43! Lol that's how old I was the first time I came in a year ago, but by the time we do the transfer I may be 45, and I sure did not want to point that out so he really didn't look at my DOB. Well the recent studies show about a 15% of chance for a viable 5day embryo at my age so the more embryos the more chance and he kept saying how great of a responder I was so we are going with the same protocol as last time and I'm just praying we have more embryos this time around.
> 
> I read an article once that explained it this way, when a woman gets older her ovaries are like a bowl of lucky charm cereal (with a lot of milk, lol) and when you take a spoon full of cereal you may not get any lucky charms or you may get lucky and get that rainbow on your spoon. Well I already had one scoop full and didn't get a rainbow, so I feel my next scoop is coming with a lucky charm :)

I love that Lucky Charm idea! : D And great he didn't look at your DOB. You responded well last time so your DOB is just a number. And, anyway, 45 is not old at all, right? :winkwink:


----------



## BabyGriffin14

SaintlySue said:


> BabyGriffin, you might want to try the castor oil packs. I have heard of women doing castor oil packs for blocked tubes. If the blocked tubes are caused by fluid filled cyst they may want to take care of that.

What are Castor oil packs? Can I get them at The Vitamin Shoppe?

Sorry it took me so long to get back. I never really know what to say. 

I had my first appointment with Dr. Toledo yesterday. We were offered three different options with donor eggs. I am pretty sure we are going to go with the two guaranteed eggs option that will end up costing around $18,000. I guess I'm going to try to finance it all and use what savings I have accrued since the TR surgery last year to pay for meds and other things I might not be taking into account.

I have to get letters from three other doctors giving me the go ahead to do IVF. He said because of my age(45), my gp, my ob/gyn and a high risk ob/gyn have to give me the letters. I am glad I had the forethought to ask for their templates so I can get the other doctors to just sign them.

I think once I get those three letters, I'm good to go and we can really start. Dr. Toledo said depending on how long that takes, we can expect to really start things in the next 1-3 months.

One thing I'm really excited about is that I can actually pick a donor with my blood type. I don't know why, but that is really important to me for some reason.


----------



## dmama

BabyGriffin14 said:


> SaintlySue said:
> 
> 
> BabyGriffin, you might want to try the castor oil packs. I have heard of women doing castor oil packs for blocked tubes. If the blocked tubes are caused by fluid filled cyst they may want to take care of that.
> 
> What are Castor oil packs? Can I get them at The Vitamin Shoppe?
> 
> Sorry it took me so long to get back. I never really know what to say.
> 
> I had my first appointment with Dr. Toledo yesterday. We were offered three different options with donor eggs. I am pretty sure we are going to go with the two guaranteed eggs option that will end up costing around $18,000. I guess I'm going to try to finance it all and use what savings I have accrued since the TR surgery last year to pay for meds and other things I might not be taking into account.
> 
> I have to get letters from three other doctors giving me the go ahead to do IVF. He said because of my age(45), my gp, my ob/gyn and a high risk ob/gyn have to give me the letters. I am glad I had the forethought to ask for their templates so I can get the other doctors to just sign them.
> 
> I think once I get those three letters, I'm good to go and we can really start. Dr. Toledo said depending on how long that takes, we can expect to really start things in the next 1-3 months.
> 
> One thing I'm really excited about is that I can actually pick a donor with my blood type. I don't know why, but that is really important to me for some reason.Click to expand...

BabyGriffith - I had my consult too. I also have to update some labs...argh. Where are you in the process? I don't think I can have everything to them before the end of this month. How long after you select the donor did the doc say it would be before you transfer...I think he said to me 4-6 weeks. I am so disappointed they have so many other things on their list that I have to get done....seems a bit to me to have to go through all of this considering I just gave birth 2 years ago and if I had gotten pregnant naturally, no one would have worried about whether I had a perinatal consult beforehand...well, I know it is for their liability and all, but I'd be happy to just sign off on that....
Well good luck with all that needs to happen!


Hi ladies!


----------



## BabyGriffin14

dmama said:


> BabyGriffin14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaintlySue said:
> 
> 
> BabyGriffin, you might want to try the castor oil packs. I have heard of women doing castor oil packs for blocked tubes. If the blocked tubes are caused by fluid filled cyst they may want to take care of that.
> 
> What are Castor oil packs? Can I get them at The Vitamin Shoppe?
> 
> Sorry it took me so long to get back. I never really know what to say.
> 
> I had my first appointment with Dr. Toledo yesterday. We were offered three different options with donor eggs. I am pretty sure we are going to go with the two guaranteed eggs option that will end up costing around $18,000. I guess I'm going to try to finance it all and use what savings I have accrued since the TR surgery last year to pay for meds and other things I might not be taking into account.
> 
> I have to get letters from three other doctors giving me the go ahead to do IVF. He said because of my age(45), my gp, my ob/gyn and a high risk ob/gyn have to give me the letters. I am glad I had the forethought to ask for their templates so I can get the other doctors to just sign them.
> 
> I think once I get those three letters, I'm good to go and we can really start. Dr. Toledo said depending on how long that takes, we can expect to really start things in the next 1-3 months.
> 
> One thing I'm really excited about is that I can actually pick a donor with my blood type. I don't know why, but that is really important to me for some reason.Click to expand...
> 
> BabyGriffith - I had my consult too. I also have to update some labs...argh. Where are you in the process? I don't think I can have everything to them before the end of this month. How long after you select the donor did the doc say it would be before you transfer...I think he said to me 4-6 weeks. I am so disappointed they have so many other things on their list that I have to get done....seems a bit to me to have to go through all of this considering I just gave birth 2 years ago and if I had gotten pregnant naturally, no one would have worried about whether I had a perinatal consult beforehand...well, I know it is for their liability and all, but I'd be happy to just sign off on that....
> Well good luck with all that needs to happen!
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!Click to expand...

I got my letters from my Ob/gyn and GP with no problem last week. I still have to see the high risk Ob/gyn, but I'm having a hard time getting a quick appointment. They want even more information, tests, and lab work. Here is an example of what Atlanta Perinatal Consultants wants from me: HSG results, mammogram, EKG, Hemoglobin AIC or A1C or a two hour glucose test, lipid profile and whatever records Dr. Toledo already has and whatever my Ob/gyn has. Then they will make an appointment with me and she said it was about a month wait. I am still waiting on Maternal Fetal Specialists to get back to me for an appointment and their requirements. I don't even know who to ask to order all of those tests for me. I certainly don't want to go to several different doctors. Dr. Toledo gave me a time frame of 1-3 months.


----------



## dmama

BabyG -- They told me that I needed all of those tests for the RBA clearance and then take them to the perinatal. Most of my labs are on the border of being too old, so that is why I am re-doing them but I have had them all before. I am going back to the perinatal office where I had my checks during my last pregnancy two years ago. I think that makes things easier for me since they have all of the details of the last high risk pregnancy. I hope that my labs will be done by then so I can have them be done with everything. I am hoping that is my last hurdle, but that won't be till the end of this month and then whatever else....so it seems like it won't be till November that I get to transfer. I am tired of waiting.


----------



## BabyGriffin14

dmama said:


> BabyG -- They told me that I needed all of those tests for the RBA clearance and then take them to the perinatal. Most of my labs are on the border of being too old, so that is why I am re-doing them but I have had them all before. I am going back to the perinatal office where I had my checks during my last pregnancy two years ago. I think that makes things easier for me since they have all of the details of the last high risk pregnancy. I hope that my labs will be done by then so I can have them be done with everything. I am hoping that is my last hurdle, but that won't be till the end of this month and then whatever else....so it seems like it won't be till November that I get to transfer. I am tired of waiting.

Who are you having order your labs? I don't know whether to go back to my ob or my gp or both. I was able to get an appointment for psychiatric counseling on 9/27 and an appointment at Maternal Fetal Specialists on 10/15. Hopefully, I'll have all of my labs and tests done by then.


----------



## dmama

BabyGriffin14 said:


> dmama said:
> 
> 
> BabyG -- They told me that I needed all of those tests for the RBA clearance and then take them to the perinatal. Most of my labs are on the border of being too old, so that is why I am re-doing them but I have had them all before. I am going back to the perinatal office where I had my checks during my last pregnancy two years ago. I think that makes things easier for me since they have all of the details of the last high risk pregnancy. I hope that my labs will be done by then so I can have them be done with everything. I am hoping that is my last hurdle, but that won't be till the end of this month and then whatever else....so it seems like it won't be till November that I get to transfer. I am tired of waiting.
> 
> Who are you having order your labs? I don't know whether to go back to my ob or my gp or both. I was able to get an appointment for psychiatric counseling on 9/27 and an appointment at Maternal Fetal Specialists on 10/15. Hopefully, I'll have all of my labs and tests done by then.Click to expand...

My GP ordered them all before based on the paper from the RE. I know she will do it again this time, but of course it is summer and she has been gone for 3 weeks~!!! She's back next week finally! If she orders them, they will be covered. If I get them through RE it will be an arm and a leg and I am already giving an arm and a leg to pay for the cycle, so can't spare any more limbs~:wacko:


----------



## SaintlySue

DH got his SA results back, his morphology was up at 5%. His count was still good 80million and progression also improved. That was really good to see.


----------



## Delphine11

Good news, SaintlySue :thumbup: Nice to read that. 80 million seems lots. My partner had far less - less than 30million. The improvement in forward progression is excellent news too. 

It's nice when things improve. It's like a little injection of hope, I think.


----------



## BBbliss

I second Delphine sue, that's nice! We never got anything over 20mil and its frustrating, he's still on sups and I wonder what they are now, well I guess it doesn't matter anymore, I just received my prescription for all my IVF meds. I start BCP with my next cycle (next week) and they also ordered cd3 bloods since mine are now a year old so I'm curious and afraid of knowing what they are now. 

I confess I'm running out of steam ladies :( after this IVF I think I'll be done... Even with the possibility of my sister donating her eggs I just feel like I've been trying and trying and so much has happened that I now just feel like not trying anymore. It's tiring! But we'll see... One day at a time now

Dmama and babyG I'm excited for you girls, I really hope to follow your pregnancies here soon


----------



## SaintlySue

Sorry you are feeling down BBbliss. Fertility is an ugly battle. Has your DH had DNA fragmentation done? My DH had below 20 before the varicocele repair. If a man has DNA fragmentation of 30% or more IVF/ICSI will not work. Because DH had the varicoceles his sperm production slowed. But since his body had it for so long, I think they develop during the teens, even after it was repaired the count did not go up. 6 months after the repair his count was still down. They put him on clomid that is what improves DH count. The urologist felt the varicoceles on his first visit, then he had ultrasounds,DNA fragmentation, then the surgery. At the time DH had the DNA fragmentatin done there was only one place in the US that did the test and I think it took us 2 weeks to get the results. I think 15% and less is normal and DH had 77% way beyond the 30% cutoff for IVF. One more thing he had seen a urologist with Kaiser that urologist said no varicocele. Dr. Witt is the reproductive urologist with RBA. Talk about a cheerleader. I was 45 he looked at our file and he told DH how our embies on each IVF started looking good, developing well then seemed to drop off after day 3,he said that was classic sperm issue, he said based on what he saw of my eggs he felt we would conceive after the repair. He said 6-9 months after the repair we should conceive and we did. We paid for everything out of pocket, thank goodness the surgery was done at RBA. My DH loves him.


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> I second Delphine sue, that's nice! We never got anything over 20mil and its frustrating, he's still on sups and I wonder what they are now, well I guess it doesn't matter anymore, I just received my prescription for all my IVF meds. I start BCP with my next cycle (next week) and they also ordered cd3 bloods since mine are now a year old so I'm curious and afraid of knowing what they are now.
> 
> I confess I'm running out of steam ladies :( after this IVF I think I'll be done... Even with the possibility of my sister donating her eggs I just feel like I've been trying and trying and so much has happened that I now just feel like not trying anymore. It's tiring! But we'll see... One day at a time now
> 
> Dmama and babyG I'm excited for you girls, I really hope to follow your pregnancies here soon

Sorry you're feeling down, BBbliss. Sue is right - fertility IS an ugly battle. I hope you feel more positive soon :hugs: 

Every woman, every couple, is different. We all have our limits and I do think it's important to listen to your heart. Fighting infertility is exhausting in every way. At the moment, I'm feeling quite determined, but I do have down days - days when I worry and go over and over things in my head. On days like that, I try to read positive stories to remind myself that people DO succeed, and people can succeed after failing previously. There are so many stories like that.

"One day at a time" is what I try to focus on too. I try to think about that day, or the next stage, and just concentrate on getting through that and keeping calm. I try not to worry about the future - easier said than done, I know! But focussing on little things reduces the worry, I find. I don't let myself dwell on 'what ifs' because they can eat your confidence away. I found I was obsessing about negative things and it was overwhelming and kept me in a constant kind of barely suppressed panic. So now I remember that 'Worries about tomorrow steal today's joy' and I try not to let my mind lead me down those dark paths.

It's exciting you'll be starting the IVF cycle. I hope you feel better :hugs:

SaintlySue - very interesting info about DNA fragmentation. I've heard of it but didn't know much about it, so it was very useful to read what you said. I don't even know if tests like that are available in the UK. I do find it difficult raising issues like that with my partner sometimes. I think men can feel bad if something's not right with their sperm, like it somehow makes them less of a man. Not true, of course, but infertility affects men as much as women, but maybe they show it in different ways.


----------



## BBbliss

Saintlysue, the DNA is one of the only tests we didn't do, but now I'm going to urge him to do one, he had an urologist visit and he doesn't have a varicocele problem but we did have 8 embryos and ended up with 2 so it's possible. 

Delphine it's so nice to hear you are still exited, I do the same and look for positive stories everywhere, I'm just taking it one day at a time and today I did a hpt at 10dpo and it was negative :( I was ready for that... 

Well, here we go again, I get cd3 bloods and start bcp next week.


----------



## BabyGriffin14

dmama said:


> BabyGriffin14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmama said:
> 
> 
> BabyG -- They told me that I needed all of those tests for the RBA clearance and then take them to the perinatal. Most of my labs are on the border of being too old, so that is why I am re-doing them but I have had them all before. I am going back to the perinatal office where I had my checks during my last pregnancy two years ago. I think that makes things easier for me since they have all of the details of the last high risk pregnancy. I hope that my labs will be done by then so I can have them be done with everything. I am hoping that is my last hurdle, but that won't be till the end of this month and then whatever else....so it seems like it won't be till November that I get to transfer. I am tired of waiting.
> 
> Who are you having order your labs? I don't know whether to go back to my ob or my gp or both. I was able to get an appointment for psychiatric counseling on 9/27 and an appointment at Maternal Fetal Specialists on 10/15. Hopefully, I'll have all of my labs and tests done by then.Click to expand...
> 
> My GP ordered them all before based on the paper from the RE. I know she will do it again this time, but of course it is summer and she has been gone for 3 weeks~!!! She's back next week finally! If she orders them, they will be covered. If I get them through RE it will be an arm and a leg and I am already giving an arm and a leg to pay for the cycle, so can't spare any more limbs~:wacko:Click to expand...

I don't know how to shorten the quotes or I would...I had a mammogram last week that came back normal and I have an appointment tomorrow morning with my GP to hopefully get the rest of what I need.

This part is going to be really long and I'm not really asking for medical advice, I just want to share what's going on because it's kind of scary and I worry that something will interfere with me getting my IVF.

I am really scared of what is going to show up tomorrow. I had thought I was in pretty good overall health until the last month. 
Several weeks ago, my husband and I got a room at the Hilton in Atlanta for date night. When we got home that Sunday, I noticed I was itching so bad I was gouging my arms and feet out. I've had what my doctor calls "nervous itching" for years, but it was always controlled with Zantac and Zyrtec once a day. 
This was different though. It couldn't be controlled even with cortisone cream/ointment or the Zantac/Zyrtec combo. I ended up going to a minute clinic after work that Monday because it was so bad. They put me on prednisone 60 mgs a day. It didn't help at all. I would just be sitting here and feel a burning sensation on my skin and then look down to see red splotches that itched everywhere.
I went to a dermatologist on Friday that same week. The put me back on prednisone and gave me another cream that was not the same kind I got from the drugstore, it was stronger and had a different name but since I forgot to bring it this morning, I can't recall the exact name. 
I don't know if any of you have been on prednisone like that, but let me tell you all, it's horrible. I didn't sleep, I was bouncing off the walls, I was nervous, I was emotional and I ate as much as I could considering I have a lap band and get restriction. I was so hungry though! I did the basic allergy tests and blood work, but nothing came up and they referred me to an allergist. I haven't been yet because I'm dealing with the IVF testing right now and the Zantac/Zyrtec seem to be controlling it again as long as I don't forget to take it.
I was a little concerned, but not too concerned that it would screw me up with the IVF

Then yesterday I had something really weird happen. I was fine, even upbeat and making home made pasta sauce, listening to music, and dancing around while I cooked. Basically feeling good. I decided to take a hot bath while I waited on my daughter and grandmother to come over for Sunday dinner like usual. I got out of my bath, went to the kitchen to stir the sauce and start the meat when all of a sudden, I felt like I was going to faint. I've fainted all of my life, so I knew what was going on. It just got progressively worse. I was sweating, I was cold, I was dizzy and off balance and all I wanted to do was lay down on the couch or in my bed. Jenn(my nursing student daughter) had me drink some juice thinking my blood sugar was down. By the time she checked it an hour later, it was fine at 125. I continued to feel that way until about 11:00 PM last night with it getting better overnight. I feel about a quarter as weird and off as I did yesterday. Off but not non-functional. I had to come to work today because of the end of month madness, but if it weren't for that, I'd have stayed home today.


----------



## Delphine11

Sorry you're feeling I'll, BabyG. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

I've never taken prednisone, so I can't comment on that. All I'd say is at least you saw the dermatologist so you know it's been looked at by someone who knows what they're talking about.

I'm not sure what the fainting was, but I never take baths now, only showers. I was finding that when I got out of the bath my arms and legs felt like jelly and like someone had sucked all the energy out of me. sometimes I actually felt I was going to faint in the bath. 

The other thing I thought is maybe your medication is messing with your hormones and body system a bit? Or could it be a mild virus? I know that horrible hot and cold feeling. It's not pleasant at all. 

I understand why you're worrying that something will interfere with the IVF. I don't know what to say because I'm obviously not a Dr, but plenty of people with chronic medical conditions do a IVF. Not that yours is chronic, but what I mean is that those people have those conditions all the time, are on meds but still do IVF. Hopefully, this will all clear up very quickly. Do they have any idea what started it? Is it an allergy, do they think? Could stress be making it worse ( and TTC is certainly stressful!)

Sorry that wasn't much help but I hope you feel better very soon. Look after yourself. X


----------



## dmama

BBliss - I hear ya! You just get tired of the game. I am getting there too. I know what I want and will regret if I don't get it, but I am really tired of the process. It is too emotional to go through this every day and it takes a toll. 

Delphine - Good to hear from you too! Seems like you are just a positive as ever! Thanks!

BabyG - I don't know if prednisone is responsible for all of the symptoms, but the hunger and excitability I think I have heard before. It is a steroid and some body builders use steroids and I am sure we have all heard about steroid psychosis. Not to say that is what happened to you, because I think you'd need a lot more dose and also taking it for a lot longer. But it probably has some affect that you are noticing. As for the itching - did the docs not ever tell you what was the diagnosis? Sounds very distressing to me. My skin is sensitive and I got a ton of hives when I was pregnant. They said due to the hormones...I don't know, but when I took hot showers, the itching became much much worse, however on some weird level it seemed to sort of relieve the itching for a bit, so even though I was pregnant, I took hot showers every night because my skin was so irritable that it was the only way I could get a little relief. I am not sure if what you describe sounds like hives though. Sounds quite different. I agree with Delphine though because I can't see why this would hold up IVF. The only thing to consider is what type of medicine you could or could not take to relieve symptoms were you to get pregnant as some meds are not safe for the fetus. As for the fainting...if you have fainted all of your life, that is something you have to see your doc about. It isn't common, and as long as they haven't discovered an underlying problem, then it should not hold up IVF, however, if there may be something going on, your doc may want to evaluate that first....It seems the over 45 tests required by the RE are the ones that they would use to disqualify you, so I am not worried about the itching, but the fainting does concern me - but as long as the doc and perinatologist are not concerned you should be fine.....hugs!

I believe I have done all my testing. Just waiting for the results and letters to get to the RE to be told when I can finally move forward. As I mentioned to BBliss...I am getting so tired of waiting and jumping through hoops. I hope all is going to be well with the requirements because I am sort of feeling like all of this hoop jumping is giving me a chance to change my mind about doing this.....


----------



## dmama

BabyG - one other thing...you said you checked your blood sugar....are you diabetic? I ask because you must have the equipment to do that. But the thing is that prednisone can mess with your blood sugars, so if you are diabetic, or have unstable blood sugar, the prednisone can mess with it and cause the fainting and other symptoms....check in with your doctor....


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies. Just checking in and to say I just turned 45 last week :(
I'm starting to feel like the door is closing even though I have been pregnant twice this year.
I really hope it turns out the best for all of us whatever that means :)


----------



## BBbliss

Hello lovely ladies :)

Babyg, this all sounds like stressed induced "allergy" with all that's going on and all the anticipation with the IVF and all, try some stress management, what works for you, spa music, walks, prayer, ACU, I'm sure it won't be anything that could interfere with the process. 


Marathongirl, happy birthday, I'm right there with you turning 45 in 6 wks right at transfer. DF and I decided this will be our last, he didn't even know I had already said it here, he just said its too stressful. 

Dmama, you are right, it takes a toll, this is so consuming I'm tired of thinking about it! Yesterday I had my CD3 bloods and I'm sacred to see what happened in 15 months since I had them done. 

I feel I've been giving my best in all areas and I have no regrets, it's all in God's hands now. 

Good luck to all you girls too, you are all in my prayers :)


----------



## SaintlySue

Happy Birthday Marathongirl.

BabyGriffin, prednisone can be very difficult for some people to take. You definitely want to discuss the symptoms with your doctor. I do not know if you have the same issues as I. I have an itching problem it started after I turned 40 I was taking benedryl day and night. When I saw Dr. Mitchell-Leef at RBA she told me it was from the high testerone due to PCOS/Insulin resistance. After so many years of taking benedryl I wondered if it was still effective I stopped for one week by the end of that week I was going crazy with the itching and scratching. If I feel the itching has increased I know my testerone is up. Some women are more sensitive to fluctuations in their hormones. Their is a book, by Dr. John Lee about hormones. Sorry I do not have the title, I let someone borrow it and have not gotten it back.


----------



## Delphine11

Happy birthday, marathongirl! 45 is a kind of mental turning point - I certainly felt strangely lots more old than 44, but that feeling faded and I remembered that you're only as old as you feel. It was also a kind of little mental kick to me to pay more attention to things like eating well.

BBbliss - absolutely. All we can do is to do our best. That goes for every lady here. And I don't have the slightest doubt that everyone on this thread is doing their best. You're all strong, tough ladies - and lovely too :flower:

Best wishes to everyone here - and best of luck. XXXXX


----------



## BBbliss

I just got my tests back. They are amazing but I'm still shocked at how my AMH is half of what it was a year ago. 

I know I'm 45 in four wks and statistically I have a one percent chance now, well girls I AM that one%!!!! I really need to believe that now...

Us scale 

FSH 5.9
AMH 2.5
TSH 1.45
E2 39

Any news? How's everyone doing?


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss, those are seriously good results for your age! :hugs:

Yes, your AMH has gone down, but it must still be higher than many women in their 30s. I'm not just trying to cheer you up - you really are doing well for someone of almost 45. That MUST increase your chances.

Ignore that 1% - that's just an average. You very well may have a better chance than that, and, as we say all the time here, it only takes one good egg :hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Delphine :hugs: thank you! I need to stay positive and believe in all good things to come :)

For all of us in each of our own paths :hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Saintlysue, what was the name of the DNA frag test your DH had to do? I'm trying to look it up but there seams to be a couple of different ones


----------



## dmama

Your stats are amazing! I am one of the one percenters too and my FSH was in normal range, but higher than your when I got pregnant. You can certainly do this again!!!




BBbliss said:


> I just got my tests back. They are amazing but I'm still shocked at how my AMH is half of what it was a year ago.
> 
> I know I'm 45 in four wks and statistically I have a one percent chance now, well girls I AM that one%!!!! I really need to believe that now...
> 
> Us scale
> 
> FSH 5.9
> AMH 2.5
> TSH 1.45
> E2 39
> 
> Any news? How's everyone doing?


----------



## BBbliss

Dmama, thank you for believing :) I sometimes wonder how many people think I'm delusional, even here on Bnb, NOT this thread! This is where I'm with woman like me, the one percent :)

Yesterday my DF spent ten minutes on the phone with the embryologist and he said the fact that we had eight fertilized eggs, two five day blasts and a chemical is, and he said " I don't want to say miracle but its almost a miracle" well I was happy to hear that as I saw it as I have better chances but my DF wasn't so happy about it, to him it means our chances are not good, but he's not an optimist, he says he's a realist. I think that's why they agreed to do a second ivf and I hope we ARE going to so it this time. 


How's you DE process going? At what point are you? How do you pick a donor? My sister was going to be my donor but now she's thinking of having another baby so there goes my chance for that and that's why this is going to be our last try


----------



## SaintlySue

BBbliss, my DH had the SCSA DNA fragmentation done. My AMH was 2.6 the year before I conceived my son. My FSH was 6.8. Some docs do not go by AMH they are more concerned with your FSH.


----------



## BBbliss

Sue, thank you!!! Great numbers! That's why you are still fertile :) the fact you are still getting pregnant is another proof it can be done :) and it will


----------



## dmama

Baby G - how are you doing?


----------



## dmama

BBbliss said:


> Dmama, thank you for believing :) I sometimes wonder how many people think I'm delusional, even here on Bnb, NOT this thread! This is where I'm with woman like me, the one percent :)
> 
> Yesterday my DF spent ten minutes on the phone with the embryologist and he said the fact that we had eight fertilized eggs, two five day blasts and a chemical is, and he said " I don't want to say miracle but its almost a miracle" well I was happy to hear that as I saw it as I have better chances but my DF wasn't so happy about it, to him it means our chances are not good, but he's not an optimist, he says he's a realist. I think that's why they agreed to do a second ivf and I hope we ARE going to so it this time.
> 
> 
> How's you DE process going? At what point are you? How do you pick a donor? My sister was going to be my donor but now she's thinking of having another baby so there goes my chance for that and that's why this is going to be our last try

Hi BBliss....sorry your sis is now thinking of another baby, what is her timeline? This is a crazy idea, but she can do the donor cycle for you and your DF can fertilize some of the eggs and her DH can fertilize some of the eggs and she can just have her own Egg Transfer along with you! LOL! I am sure it is a bit more complex than that sounds...lots of things to be considered there...anyway, hope this next cycle works for you!

This will be my last chance too. I am in the process of selecting the donor eggs. Not as much of a selection as I was hoping for, but they add every day apparently, so I have to see, however, my goal is good medical history and so I think I can make a choice, but right now, I wish I had more to choose from. At the end of the day you never know anything about what you will get even with OE, so all of this is emotional and psychological torture. I hope to have picked the donor and made my final payment by the end of next week. I should be able to start as soon as that is done!


----------



## BBbliss

Dmama, that's a genius idea! That could be done if we can afford another go times two, but I guess that's with any DE round. 

Btw how much do get to know about a donor? Do you get a picture? iQ? It must be so hard to decide. Is your husband helping you decide? How about you babyG? 

How are you doing girls? Marathongirl, saintlysue, Delphine?


----------



## dmama

Ha ha - it is like a donor cycle, but you have no agency fee for finding a donor, probably no donor fee and only the additional FET fee for you. Probably lots of legal stuff though....anyway, let's hope your second cycle will work and you won't have to worry

I think eggbanks are different...here they have to give you access to all the profiles after you pay part of the fee...you see only child pix but some agencies may give you adult pix. I don't mind not knowing what she looks like as an adult. The medical and genetic information is there too. I actually found a donor that I like now. I have to hold onto hope that this works. No more money after this and I do want a sibling for DD. But I don't want to be much older and I don't want the age differences between the kids to be too great, so this is the last shot. Good luck to you, my friend.


----------



## BabyGriffin14

dmama said:


> Baby G - how are you doing?

Thank you for asking.

Things are a little rough right now. DH is having doubts about doing any kind of IVF and it's putting a lot of stress on our marriage all the way around. He is concerned about the costs and my health. I know I had a rough spot a few weeks ago, but I really think that was related to an allergy or my lap band because I've had extensive blood work twice since then and it's all come back great. 
We ended up in a huge argument a couple of weeks ago and DH left me to go to his mothers for the weekend so we could both cool off and gather our thoughts. When he came back, he said he didn't want to do it at all now. I didn't argue and just said, "okay". He went on to blame the doubts on my health and I called BS and said his decision was made and I wasn't going to push the point if we weren't both 100% on doing it. I dropped the subject. Just before bed, he came and said he'd like to wait until my appointment with the high risk ob/gyn to be sure he doesn't want to do it IVF or DE IVF.
Well, I had my appointment yesterday. She said I was in great health and she didn't have any worries. Now I'm waiting to see what DH has to say. I've told him if I don't do it before the end of the year, I'm just not going to do it at all.
I never dreamed it would be this difficult.


----------



## BBbliss

Dmama, it's an interesting process isn't it? I like the picture idea, I'd like my child to look like my family for sure, that's why my sister was my first choice. I hope you get closer to a decision and can get moving soon :) I'm excited for you. 

Babyg, I'm with you, I never thought I'd be this difficult and that's one of the reasons we decided this is probably our last try. It's too stressful and we have had arguments too... I'm just ready for our next stage, whatever that is 

I start injections next week and I was able to get 25%discount on meds with firststeps the only problem is I have to switch to follistim instead of gonal F so I hope I still get a good result from it.


----------



## dmama

BBbliss said:


> Dmama, it's an interesting process isn't it? I like the picture idea, I'd like my child to look like my family for sure, that's why my sister was my first choice. I hope you get closer to a decision and can get moving soon :) I'm excited for you.
> 
> Babyg, I'm with you, I never thought I'd be this difficult and that's one of the reasons we decided this is probably our last try. It's too stressful and we have had arguments too... I'm just ready for our next stage, whatever that is
> 
> I start injections next week and I was able to get 25%discount on meds with firststeps the only problem is I have to switch to follistim instead of gonal F so I hope I still get a good result from it.

BBliss...there is a comparable program to the firststeps for the people who make gonal F. I cant think of the name now -- maybe compassionate care? If you got a discount with the firststeps you should get one with compassionate care...look it up if you really would like to keep with gonal F. Good luck with this cycle!


----------



## dmama

BabyGriffin14 said:


> dmama said:
> 
> 
> Baby G - how are you doing?
> 
> Thank you for asking.
> 
> Things are a little rough right now. DH is having doubts about doing any kind of IVF and it's putting a lot of stress on our marriage all the way around. He is concerned about the costs and my health. I know I had a rough spot a few weeks ago, but I really think that was related to an allergy or my lap band because I've had extensive blood work twice since then and it's all come back great.
> We ended up in a huge argument a couple of weeks ago and DH left me to go to his mothers for the weekend so we could both cool off and gather our thoughts. When he came back, he said he didn't want to do it at all now. I didn't argue and just said, "okay". He went on to blame the doubts on my health and I called BS and said his decision was made and I wasn't going to push the point if we weren't both 100% on doing it. I dropped the subject. Just before bed, he came and said he'd like to wait until my appointment with the high risk ob/gyn to be sure he doesn't want to do it IVF or DE IVF.
> Well, I had my appointment yesterday. She said I was in great health and she didn't have any worries. Now I'm waiting to see what DH has to say. I've told him if I don't do it before the end of the year, I'm just not going to do it at all.
> I never dreamed it would be this difficult.Click to expand...

Awww Baby G...so sorry you are going through this. I hope DH is really coming from a place of concern and love and not just stubbornness. I think the men do show their emotions differently and it can be hard for them to show how scared they are that we are going through this stuff...he is worried and it is coming out as anger or something else. I think he may feel better after hearing what the doctors think. Please take care and keep us posted. Glad to see you are feeling good with a clean bill of health!!!!

Hi ladies...my tentative transfer is mid November...still have to get all of this paid for, so bill is due in a few days...FREAK OUT time when it comes to handing over all that money - not one lick of insurance...except the birth control pills have been free!!! ironic

This is the last try as well...I gave it till the end of the year and then that is it for ttc. Adoption of a 1-2 year old may be in the cards if this doesn't work, but no more treatments.

Prayers going around ladies that we all can achieve the families that we desire....hugs and baby dust!!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Dmama, what happened was I have an old friend who's a drug rep and works with follistim so in order to maybe get some free samples I'd have to switch so now it's just too late because I messed up my BCP and now have af so I start stim on Monday! Ultra sound blood and stims! I'm freaking out now that I messed up and that I really hope I won't hurt the cycle


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss, I'm sure you haven't messed up :hugs: They can adjust for any mis-timing surely? There must be people who 'mess up' too or whose bodies don't do exactly what they should when they should. It sounds like you'll be taking quite a few drugs, so to 'mess up' is completely understandable. Hopefully, they'll just be able to make some adjustments if necessary :hugs:

BabyG - sorry you're having problems with your DH. I'd second the comment that men deal with emotions differently than us. So often, they keep things in and don't say what they're feeling because they don't want to seem 'weak'. Sometimes they'll say things but what they're saying isn't the actual real problem that's worrying them. In the past, I've had to push gently over a few days to get info out of my partner because he won't admit he's worried or upset, and will go off at an angle about something else and not say what's really bothering him. I hope your DH is reassured by your clean bill of health though, and that things are better with him. Maybe choose the right time to gently try to find out what his concerns are? 

Dmama - exciting about your donor eggs! Mid-November isn't very far away now! :flower:

To all of you and to anyone else trying - the very best of luck. XXX

I've been horribly busy at work and have mainly been trying to get through each day and stay relaxed. 

:hugs: to each and every one of you.


----------



## BBbliss

I'm upset I "think I messed up" but they said its all ok. I guess people take BCP from two to four weeks so I'm still ok. Just really nervous today thinking everything moved so quickly. 

Prayers prayers and more prayers for all of us here. I 'll let you guys know what happens with u/s I hope I have enough follicles this month :)


----------



## Delphine11

Easy to say, but keep calm, BBbliss :hugs: Try to zone out and take one day at a time and not think ahead and worry too much. I truly believe keeping calm can help your body relax and work at its best.

Wishing you lots of wonderful follicles XXX


----------



## dmama

BBliss - how are things going????

Baby G- any news?

Delphine - how are you doing sweety?

AFM - I don't have a date, but the transfer will be in a few weeks! I am starting my protocol now! Wish me luck ladies. I am going to be traveling, so a bit busy because then Holidays are coming up here...but let's pray for the best.

Loads of Baby dust to all of us!!!!!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Dmama I'm so excited for you! :)

I'm doing fine, I just walked in from my scan and to be honest I'm not as excited as I was going in this morning, I had an AFC of 15 on my first U/s and today he only measured 7 follicles and I felt it was a little rushed. I could see there were more smaller follicle he didn't measure. I just hope they catch up :(


----------



## terripeachy

BBliss-Don't worry. I thought my follies were disappearing too, but they just don't count them all because it's not really close to time. If the nurse calls you in the afternoon with your directions to increase/decrease meds, ask her, and she'll say that you had so many <10mm (or whatever). You'll have a better report in a few days, trust me. :)


----------



## BBbliss

Terri, thank you for coming to visit :hugs: you are right, but it's just that I'm not responding as well this time, last time I had the same 13 from start to finish. I know every time is different, I saw he didn't count them all, I also know my RE is not big on numbers and always tell me not to worry about "how many" so I think he just did a quick "let's see what's going on" U/S 

I have to be patient now and wait for the next one


----------



## Delphine11

Good luck, dmama and BBbliss! Keep us all updated - we're all rooting for you :hug:


----------



## BBbliss

Thank you Del, 

My morning didn't start very well... My scan showed a dominant follicle and a group of smaller one that are developing very slowly. My big one is 18 and the others 8-11. My RE said we might have to cancel. I was just in shock... Then the nurse came in and we went over everything and she sad it would all depend on my hormone levels, well I finally got that call and I'm still OK! We are going to ignore that big one go for the others. I go back on weds and I'll be praying non stop till then. 

Grow follies grow!


----------



## BabyGriffin14

I hope everyone is doing well. I've been trying to stay off of my boards in recent weeks while I wait on DH to give me a time frame for his semen analysis and then decide if he wants to proceed or not. I am very supportive of everyone else, I just have felt the need to back away from even reading in case things don't go the way I'd like.
He says he has to wait until end of month to get his schedule for next month so he can do it on one of his slower days. Of course I call BS on that because I work in the next cubicle to his left. He does have super busy days, but that could happen at any time during month on any given day with stuff not on his schedule anyway. I get busy days too and I just deal with it. I'm going to give him his space, though, but whatever. You know what I mean?


----------



## dmama

BabyGriffin14 said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. I've been trying to stay off of my boards in recent weeks while I wait on DH to give me a time frame for his semen analysis and then decide if he wants to proceed or not. I am very supportive of everyone else, I just have felt the need to back away from even reading in case things don't go the way I'd like.
> He says he has to wait until end of month to get his schedule for next month so he can do it on one of his slower days. Of course I call BS on that because I work in the next cubicle to his left. He does have super busy days, but that could happen at any time during month on any given day with stuff not on his schedule anyway. I get busy days too and I just deal with it. I'm going to give him his space, though, but whatever. You know what I mean?

Oh BabyG...I do smell BS too...but it seems like you are stuck....men really get to me sometimes...he is probably afraid of learning that something could be wrong...my partner was like that...their ego is tied up in their spermies....:spermy: It seems you have to wait him out...since you work nearby, can you one day if things are slow, nudge him? Well, that would not work as you need to schedule in advance...jeesh....Well, give him a bit of space and then after a couple of days or so, maybe talk about the semen results as if they can or will show how GOOD his sperm are so that the doc can focus on you. That is what I tried to explain, was that I could not get insurance to pay for all of the tests they needed to do on me unless they saw the good results from a semen analysis and essentially that the doctors needed to know where to focus and that it is probably me, but they need to document the semen results....don't focus on any probability of them finding anything wrong with his boys....

Good luck - :hugs:

btw, I do understand the need to stay off the internet during these times....as I approach the start of the cycle, I begin to think too much and would like to be distracted...


----------



## Delphine11

I hope those follies are growing, BBbliss. Perhaps they're the slow but steady kind. Good news that you didn't have to cancel then at least.

Sending good vibes to your follicles :hugs:


----------



## Delphine11

BabyGriffin14 said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. I've been trying to stay off of my boards in recent weeks while I wait on DH to give me a time frame for his semen analysis and then decide if he wants to proceed or not. I am very supportive of everyone else, I just have felt the need to back away from even reading in case things don't go the way I'd like.
> He says he has to wait until end of month to get his schedule for next month so he can do it on one of his slower days. Of course I call BS on that because I work in the next cubicle to his left. He does have super busy days, but that could happen at any time during month on any given day with stuff not on his schedule anyway. I get busy days too and I just deal with it. I'm going to give him his space, though, but whatever. You know what I mean?

Sorry to hear that, BabyG. It does sound like an excuse. Maybe he's scared of a bad result?

I've found that men can need very careful handling. They seem to have far more pride than most women. Also,they tend to hide their worries rather than open up, which makes it really frustrating. It's sometimes hard to understand what's going on in their heads.

I hope he gives you a time soon. :hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Babygriffin, :hugs: 

Just great advice from Dmama and Delphine, I don't blame you from giving it a break from the boards, I feel the same sometimes and I got away from some conversations... But I found there are some girls here I care about and I can't stay away for long ;)

Afm, I just got back and the other follies are still growing, not jumping up but there's a good development now I think I have about 12 but they are all over in sizes from 8-21( that big one) and it looks like I'll be on stims for another couple of days, EC for Sunday or Monday now. Fingers crossed

How are you Delphine? 

Did you make your DE selection Dmama?


----------



## dmama

BBbliss said:


> Babygriffin, :hugs:
> 
> Afm, I just got back and the other follies are still growing, not jumping up but there's a good development now I think I have about 12 but they are all over in sizes from 8-21( that big one) and it looks like I'll be on stims for another couple of days, EC for Sunday or Monday now. Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> Did you make your DE selection Dmama?

Slow and steady wins the race...I hope you get a few good ones...it really only takes one, so it seems you have a few contenders!
Yes, I have already made my selection. Thanks for asking. I will be traveling for my transfer in a few weeks. I think by early December we should be all done...getting the last few details squared away. It is just an FET, so no stims and all that stuff...quite easy this time around, so it is weird since I am not poking myself for weeks at a time...LOL!!!! I am also trying to just take it slow as I know that things might not go as planned and I want to avoid getting hopes up too much. But I do hope this works....It is very stressful and I am trying not to be stressed as that is not good. It took a lot of emotional and physical work and not to mention financial work to get here. I don't know how I will feel if it doesn't work, so trying not to think about anything more than I have to really...self-preservation as things get closer I suppose....:headspin:

How are all of my gals?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi. I'm jumping on board if that's ok. I turned 43 this past week and am trying to do an ivf cycle. I say trying because I started it was getting 3 follicles that they liked (the rest were smaller) which then turned into 2 follicles and was turned to prepare for an IUI until I ended up joining the 1-1.5 of women who ovulate on Lupron. I was told to stop all meds this past Monday and will restart a different Lupron on Tuesday, wait till I bleed and then start stims right away. I did and ivf cycle 4 years ago and got twins from that.


----------



## BBbliss

Dmama, I few the same about this time, don't know how'll feel if it doesn't work... You don't have to poke yourself at all? LOL I start with PIO today, those are the worse... Congratulations on picking a donor! That's exciting! This is going to happen so fast you'll see, before you know you'll be pregnant :)

Maxx, I love twins :) good luck with your next cycle

I got 8 eggs retrieved today, not bad for an old lady ;)
Still praying for fertilization and healthy embryos


----------



## dmama

Eight!!!! Very good number...will you do a 5 day transfer! I think you did a fantastic job considering how you were feeling in the beginning with the lead follicle! I am sooooo hoping this works for you BBliss! Seems like you are off to a great start!!! Looking forward to updates!

Well, yes, I do have to poke myself, but not nearly as much as with the OE IVF!


----------



## dmama

maxxiandniko said:


> Hi. I'm jumping on board if that's ok. I turned 43 this past week and am trying to do an ivf cycle. I say trying because I started it was getting 3 follicles that they liked (the rest were smaller) which then turned into 2 follicles and was turned to prepare for an IUI until I ended up joining the 1-1.5 of women who ovulate on Lupron. I was told to stop all meds this past Monday and will restart a different Lupron on Tuesday, wait till I bleed and then start stims right away. I did and ivf cycle 4 years ago and got twins from that.

Welcome...sorry about the ovulation on Lupron.....what will they do differently next time?


----------



## maxxiandniko

dmama said:


> maxxiandniko said:
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm jumping on board if that's ok. I turned 43 this past week and am trying to do an ivf cycle. I say trying because I started it was getting 3 follicles that they liked (the rest were smaller) which then turned into 2 follicles and was turned to prepare for an IUI until I ended up joining the 1-1.5 of women who ovulate on Lupron. I was told to stop all meds this past Monday and will restart a different Lupron on Tuesday, wait till I bleed and then start stims right away. I did and ivf cycle 4 years ago and got twins from that.
> 
> Welcome...sorry about the ovulation on Lupron.....what will they do differently next time?Click to expand...

They'll use the old school Lupron. I was using Microdose Lupron this time.


----------



## maxxiandniko

BBbliss said:


> Dmama, I few the same about this time, don't know how'll feel if it doesn't work... You don't have to poke yourself at all? LOL I start with PIO today, those are the worse... Congratulations on picking a donor! That's exciting! This is going to happen so fast you'll see, before you know you'll be pregnant :)
> 
> Maxx, I love twins :) good luck with your next cycle
> 
> I got 8 eggs retrieved today, not bad for an old lady ;)
> Still praying for fertilization and healthy embryos

8 is amazing!


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Dmama, I few the same about this time, don't know how'll feel if it doesn't work... You don't have to poke yourself at all? LOL I start with PIO today, those are the worse... Congratulations on picking a donor! That's exciting! This is going to happen so fast you'll see, before you know you'll be pregnant :)
> 
> Maxx, I love twins :) good luck with your next cycle
> 
> I got 8 eggs retrieved today, not bad for an old lady ;)
> Still praying for fertilization and healthy embryos

8 eggs is fab, BBbliss! Well done :hugs: Keep us updated!

Welcome, maxxiandniko :flower:

Dmama, TTC is SO stressful. I really find stopping and breathing helps me when everything seems too overwhelming. I do a very simple exercise:


- Put my hands on my lower tummy, say or think "Breathing - I am breathing in", then breathe in slowly and feel my tummy expand ( you should always breathe into your tummy)

- Then hold my breath for a few seconds

- Then say or think "Breathing - I am breathing out" and breathe out slowly, feeling my tummy sink back in.

- Wait a few seconds and then repeat three or four times.


It sounds simple but it really does work. I feel calmer, more centred and more able to cope. It's saved me many a time when I've been on the verge of panic :thumbup:


----------



## BBbliss

Thank you so much girls... I was really happy too... Until I got a call that only one fertilized :( but today it looks like we have a late bloomer so if they are still alive tomorrow I'll be doing a 3dt of 2 embryos... Just praying now... But I feel tired of feeling optimist at this point... It's all in God's hands now. I've done my part


----------



## Delphine11

Two embryos is plenty, BBbliss :hugs: Better to have two good embryos than four not so good ones. Two embryos will give you a good chance :hugs:

Are you going to take a break before embryo transfer like you did last time, or are you going for transfer this same cycle?


----------



## BBbliss

Delphi. Thank you :)

I'm ready to transfer tomorrow, lining is good and I'm getting my progesterone shots so in a way I prefere to just get it going now. The torture was too long before :)


----------



## maxxiandniko

BBbliss said:


> Delphi. Thank you :)
> 
> I'm ready to transfer tomorrow, lining is good and I'm getting my progesterone shots so in a way I prefere to just get it going now. The torture was too long before :)

Statistically speaking I think you've gotten the amount of embryos they expect. Unless your RE told you different. I'll look at my info but I think of the eggs you get 1/2 aren't usable (4 for you) and then half don't fertilize. So you're good. I bet those embryos are very healthy. I had 11 eggs and only got 3 embryos and 2 took (my first time).


----------



## BBbliss

Thank you maxx, I hope they are still there tomorrow, there's always a chance one is the golden egg...


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Delphi. Thank you :)
> 
> I'm ready to transfer tomorrow, lining is good and I'm getting my progesterone shots so in a way I prefere to just get it going now. The torture was too long before :)

I hope the transfer went well today, BBbliss.

Sending you best wishes and keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Just got back :)

Two beautiful embryos :)

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts


----------



## maxxiandniko

BBbliss said:


> Just got back :)
> 
> Two beautiful embryos :)
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts

There you go!


----------



## dmama

Great to hear this and 2 embryos out of 8 really is a great number at this age! You did fantastic! Fingers and toes are crossed!


----------



## Delphine11

BBbliss said:


> Just got back :)
> 
> Two beautiful embryos :)
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts

Excellent! :happydance:

Chill and relax now :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Hi ladies, I posted here ages ago (you're still on my subscribed threads so I can stalk! :haha:) but haven't had much to write about, you know how it is :blush: Please may I re-join you though?

I was 45 last week and, after 6 years TTC, finally galvanised my procrastinating backside into action; DH and I paid a visit to an IVF clinic. I've started the tests; ovaries, eggs, womb, tubes, the whole shebang. I really liked them. They didn't bang on about my age, will try and use my eggs, depending on quality, until 47 and the upper age limit for DE is 55 - not that I'm really intending to leave it til then :dohh:. Anyway, all tests on both of us should be complete by the end of the month so we have another consultation to get the results and 'hatch' our plan. I can't believe I'm doing this, but so happy that finally I am! :thumbup:

BBbliss - PUPO! :cloud9: We're the same age, have you managed this with your own little egg?

Delphine, dmama, maxxiandniko :flower: 

Looking forward to getting to know you all if you I may?

Jax
x


----------



## BBbliss

Jax, welcome back! And happy birthday! We are exactly the same age :)

Good luck with all the tests, I hope you have plenty of eggs to try :) I'm so glad you found a good Dr who didn't make a big deal about age, that's so important for our confidence. I have lots of eggs, but my dr. That's why he still lets me use my own eggs but he also keeps reminding me it's not quantity but quality we're dealing with. You really can't test quality, only quantity so as far as quality goes our eggs really are past their prime unfortunately. But I'm still here insisting heheh 

Good luck to you! Let us know when you get those tests back :)


----------



## Delphine11

Welcome, Jax :flower:

I hope your test results come back with good figures. Nice that your Dr didn't go on about your age. Seriously, you'd think we were 85 the way they often make out we're totally over the hill.


----------



## dmama

BBliss were they able to freeze any embryos?


----------



## BBbliss

Mama, no I only have what's in me now. I'm bloated beyond belief still and it's 8dp ER and cramps too. It's now 5dp3dt and I'm feeling a pinch on my right side, I hope it's all a good sign :)

How are you?


----------



## maxxiandniko

Anyone do Lupron and if so how long did it delay your period? I assumed that because I ovulated I'd get my period 14 days later which would have been this past weekend but nope, nothing. Tomorrow will be a week that I've been on Lupron. Anyone else with really bad labs and a successful ivf? I'm feeling very down about this cycle. It will be my last and I know that I needed to go through it but it's not going anywhere near how my last cycle went and honestly I feel pathetic for even trying. It seems like my body is trying to shut down and I'm not letting it.


----------



## dmama

BBbliss said:



> Mama, no I only have what's in me now. I'm bloated beyond belief still and it's 8dp ER and cramps too. It's now 5dp3dt and I'm feeling a pinch on my right side, I hope it's all a good sign :)
> 
> How are you?

Good luck lovely lady!!! I hope that pinch means that junior or juniorette is snuggling deep....
I am fine....am going in for lining check next week and then if all is set, hope to join you in being PUPO by the end of the month!


----------



## dmama

maxxiandniko said:


> Anyone do Lupron and if so how long did it delay your period? I assumed that because I ovulated I'd get my period 14 days later which would have been this past weekend but nope, nothing. Tomorrow will be a week that I've been on Lupron. Anyone else with really bad labs and a successful ivf? I'm feeling very down about this cycle. It will be my last and I know that I needed to go through it but it's not going anywhere near how my last cycle went and honestly I feel pathetic for even trying. It seems like my body is trying to shut down and I'm not letting it.

Hi Maxxiandniko - hang in there....give your office a call if you have questions...I took Lupron, but it was a while ago...I think somewhere soon you should bleed, but I have heard women say it delayed their AF. If you honestly don't feel like this cycle is going well, think it over and speak to your partner and the doctor...you might do well to postpone for a cycle rather than go through a cycle you are not comfortable with and have regrets on the other side....You are not pathetic for trying! This journey is really tough...you are amazing and doing what you need to do to make your family...stay positive, but advocate for yourself. If you are not happy, let the doctor know. Hugs!


----------



## BBbliss

Maxx, give yourself credit for even trying, if you are pathetic then we all are. WE ARE NOT! We are passionate women with dreams and hopes. Don't worry about the labs, if your dr. Decided to treat you is for a reason, this is all so random, I have great labs but no success yet, someone else with a barely there OR gets pregnant naturally. I took lupron on my first cycly but don't remember how it was, this time there was no lupron. Good luck. Let us know of your progress. 

Dmama, it's all going to go by so fast now, enjoy your last days of not being pregnant ;)


----------



## dmama

BBliss - just checking in on you doll...

Hi everyone! I have been off doing my cycle and trying to stay off the internet to keep my nerves calm. I transferred a 5day embryo that was at blastocyst stage. I never had a blast before. Well I am 7dp5dt and I got a bfp on my hpt. Beta not for another couple of days because the clinic is closed for Thanksgiving. I am going to stay a bit cautious here because I know that this is the beginning and anything can happen. I am praying for a healthy baby.

Baby dust to us all ladies!
Happy Thanksgiving for those celebrating!


----------



## Delphine11

Great news, dmama! :hugs:

I completely understand why you're staying cautious. Good luck for your beta :hugs: You're in my thoughts. Keep calm, rest, eat well - and enjoy Thanksgiving.

:hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Dmama - congrats! It'll work for sure. And for you too BB.

I've been off too. My update is I went to the dr and had a 5 cm cyst. So I stopped Lupron, got my period a few days later and still had a 3.4 cm cyst. They decided to rest me for the cycle. I have to call in with Day 1 of my period next month.


----------



## BBbliss

Dmama!!! I've been thinking about you, I had a feeling you were post transfer. So good to see you are over those first days and got a bfp! I'm so excited for this! So hopeful for you too, can't wait to see bump pictures ;)

Del, how've you been? Any thing different for you? 

Maxx, it's better to skip a bad cycle, we invest so much on an assisted cycle that if something went wrong down the road you'd always be thinking what if. Good thing is the holidays are here and we can get busy preparing for it and having something else to think about. 

Afm, I really don't know what's next, for now nothing, but my MIL has said they'll pay for another IVF and they'll talk to DF when they come visit in a couple of weeks, so lets just see what he wants to do.


----------



## BabyGriffin14

Good afternoon, ladies!

And congratulations dmama! I am really happy for you!

I am back again. I'm not sure for how long because things are still not settled with us. As of my last post, I had completed everything I was to do and I am set, ready to go. DH was having the issues and has been uncertain about proceeding.
I won't lie. It's been rough and pretty tense. 
We went to RBA last Wednesday(11/26) and he did his semen analysis. I can't tell you how much different it was for him to do it at RBA as opposed to the tiny bathroom at Labcore. The first time it took him forever, this time, he popped one out in less than 15 minutes. He said he almost felt seduced!

So now we are awaiting those results. I'm not worried. He's only 32 and his last semen analysis was awesome.
My worry is if he will follow through and let us go for it. I believe I had him convinced to do the $18,000 package and I was good with that. Then I started overthinking things and really felt like I needed to do the $28,000 guaranteed to take a baby home or most of your money back package in case it didn't work out the first time. Pardon my language, but that is when shit hit the fan. In order to do that one, we'd have to ask his mother to loan us the additional $10,000 on top of the $2000 she is giving us as a gift. He didn't even want to entertain the thought of that and everything went downhill from there.
I'm not even going to mention it all for a while, at least until we get the SA results. Hopefully by then, we'll come to some kind of agreement.

Am I wrong for wanting to go for the more expensive package even though it's not really in our budget? Because the way I see it, trying a second time at full cost is not in the budget either.


----------



## dmama

Baby G
Good you are back and great that hubby did the SA. As far as the money back guarantee....I don't know which doc you saw, but I was told by an RBA doc that most people get pregnant within 2-3 cycles if not the first one, so that guarantee is not necessarily needed when working with them. Now if there are some issues that you are dealing with and you think that it may be rough, then you have to make that decision. I don't think the majority of people get that plan. However, with that said. Not everyone gets lucky the first time either and not everyone ends up with frozen embryos, so the guarantee gives you some peace of mind. It is a tough decision, but for me, I didn't take that route. For one, I could not afford it even if it did sound good to me, so there was no way to entertain that idea because it simply was not happening. On the other hand, there was also no way that I could have done 5 cycles because you have to use up all the embryos created along the way before you move to the next cycle, so that isn't like 5 fresh cycles...it is however many cycles, plus FETs that you need along the way. No way. After all I have gone through, I would be done. So there was no point to go with that guarantee. But that is for me. You have to be clear about how long you are going to ttc with assisted means and whether taking that loan is really worth it. And whether you want your marriage intact at the end of the day. Speak to the doc about it and maybe even some of the nurses. They won't tell you what to do, but maybe they can give you some idea how many people really ended up needing all 5 of those cycles. You might do as well to just purchase a few additional eggs when you choose your lot of 6. Good luck with the decision making....




BabyGriffin14 said:


> Good afternoon, ladies!
> 
> And congratulations dmama! I am really happy for you!
> 
> I am back again. I'm not sure for how long because things are still not settled with us. As of my last post, I had completed everything I was to do and I am set, ready to go. DH was having the issues and has been uncertain about proceeding.
> I won't lie. It's been rough and pretty tense.
> We went to RBA last Wednesday(11/26) and he did his semen analysis. I can't tell you how much different it was for him to do it at RBA as opposed to the tiny bathroom at Labcore. The first time it took him forever, this time, he popped one out in less than 15 minutes. He said he almost felt seduced!
> 
> So now we are awaiting those results. I'm not worried. He's only 32 and his last semen analysis was awesome.
> My worry is if he will follow through and let us go for it. I believe I had him convinced to do the $18,000 package and I was good with that. Then I started overthinking things and really felt like I needed to do the $28,000 guaranteed to take a baby home or most of your money back package in case it didn't work out the first time. Pardon my language, but that is when shit hit the fan. In order to do that one, we'd have to ask his mother to loan us the additional $10,000 on top of the $2000 she is giving us as a gift. He didn't even want to entertain the thought of that and everything went downhill from there.
> I'm not even going to mention it all for a while, at least until we get the SA results. Hopefully by then, we'll come to some kind of agreement.
> 
> Am I wrong for wanting to go for the more expensive package even though it's not really in our budget? Because the way I see it, trying a second time at full cost is not in the budget either.


----------



## Jax41

Hi Lovely Ladies :flower:

Thank you all so much for your welcome a few pages back - have been reading and catching up with your news :winkwink:

As for me, DH and I have our 'results appointment' booked for 12th Dec, where we find out what we've got to work with naturally and hatch a plan. I had my aqua scan and hycsy (sp?!) last week and to my relief, at my venerable age, all was good - no nasties in my womb and both tubes clear :thumbup: I've had my AMH blood test and scan and DH has done another SA so we wait and see :coffee:

BabyG - so hope that things work out for you and DH, I used to worry about the £s/$s too but know what I'm a bit past caring now! :haha: I'm would love (and still hope) to use my eggs, but I will only get one chance at this (age wise and financially) so like you want to make it the best possible chance going and that incluse more £s/$s - we'll see...

BBbliss :hugs::hugs: big hugs to you, hope you get to do another cycle soon.

Dmama - wowee, it's all systems go for you, :dust:

Delphine and Maxxi :hugs:

Thank you all so much for your advice and words of encouragement :hugs:


----------



## SaintlySue

BabyBliss, I am so sorry. I hate that you are going through this. 

I have not been posting, trying to decide on our next move. Good Luck to you all Ladies.


----------



## dmama

Hi Saintly Sue and Jax

BBliss - so sorry this did not work out. so little can make you feel better at this time. you may not be ready for this, but as you have bio children already, are you and DF willing to try DE? It is just an option to explore as especially frozen DE are about the same you would pay for a regular cycle with the meds, except you really don't take as many meds as with a regular cycle. It is so tough to give up on OE, especially because I know that even though they tell us we are done for, there are a few good eggs in there. The issue is how much time and money can we afford in trying to find it? That answer is different for lots of people, but once you come to terms with the answer, it makes it easier to know what to do. Take care sweetie!


----------



## Jax41

dmama said:


> Hi Saintly Sue and Jax
> 
> BBliss - so sorry this did not work out. so little can make you feel better at this time. you may not be ready for this, but as you have bio children already, are you and DF willing to try DE? It is just an option to explore as especially frozen DE are about the same you would pay for a regular cycle with the meds, except you really don't take as many meds as with a regular cycle. It is so tough to give up on OE, especially because I know that even though they tell us we are done for, there are a few good eggs in there. The issue is how much time and money can we afford in trying to find it? That answer is different for lots of people, but once you come to terms with the answer, it makes it easier to know what to do. Take care sweetie!

Dmama, I know you're words aren't meant for me but they make such a lot of sense for me and where I'm at that I just wanted to say thank you :flower::hugs:


----------



## maxxiandniko

I agree. If finances are unlimited that's great but it's hell going through these cycles. My first ivf was nothing and worked and I never understood how lucky I was. This cycle has been never ending and I get anxious thinking about it. None of us are menopausal and so the eggs including the golden ones are there. But even with the ability to do it over and over again doing an ivf cycle takes a lot out of you. For me I'm done after this cycle. Well that's what I say now. But then again I'd have to get the sperm and unless I steal it from my husband I guess i really am at the end. But I'm sure that even when I'm in menopause I'll still think a miracle will happen.


----------



## BBbliss

Hello girls, and thank you for for much support. We really are all in this together. I have so much going on, it is sad this last IVF didn't work, but again, talking to my nurse she said it usually can take an average of three ivfs to work, and like you said Maxx, even with unlimited funds its still so hard... Even being absolutely confident I still have some good eggs in there. 

Dmama, you are so wise, thank you, I do have my two biological children and that makes me not want to do DE unless its my sister's so you'll never know. I honestly have been going through so much with my rebellious 17yo DD, life has not been easy with her and its up and down all the time and it has gotten worse this past year with a boyfriend she has, I can't even go into details or you all would be in chock, so ad TTC in the mix and I'm just exhausted... Some days it makes me question my TTC...


----------



## dmama

BBbliss said:


> Hello girls, and thank you for for much support. We really are all in this together. I have so much going on, it is sad this last IVF didn't work, but again, talking to my nurse she said it usually can take an average of three ivfs to work, and like you said Maxx, even with unlimited funds its still so hard... Even being absolutely confident I still have some good eggs in there.
> 
> Dmama, you are so wise, thank you, I do have my two biological children and that makes me not want to do DE unless its my sister's so you'll never know. I honestly have been going through so much with my rebellious 17yo DD, life has not been easy with her and its up and down all the time and it has gotten worse this past year with a boyfriend she has, I can't even go into details or you all would be in chock, so ad TTC in the mix and I'm just exhausted... Some days it makes me question my TTC...



BabyBliss -sorry your DD is giving you a hard time. I also know what you mean because I have one OE success and had to come to terms with what the main thing was which was to have a sibling.:hugs:


----------



## SaintlySue

Babybliss, I am so sorry. You are really being pulled all around. That is terrible. Would your daughter do group counseling or something where she will talk about what is going on with her maybe that would help. Also sometimes young girls are very sensitive to the hormone changes their bodies are going through and makes them aggressive and argumentative. It is easy to see how much you care about her I am sure you will help her get on the right path. As far as ttc I think you will find the answer inside yourself. DH and I do not have that issue but his Dad has alzhiemer's and we have been doing so much to try and keep him at home. My Dad has 4 tumors on his spine and has stage 4 emphysema so no surgery. They are not cancerous. He needs help and can only get around with a scooter. And I do have my 3 1/2 year old. Some days I feel so overwhelmed. The mc was just so horrible, I felt destroyed. But recently I produced so much egg white cm I thought something was wrong with me, I checked the days and saw it was ovulation time but DH was out of town. But that one tiny thing of heavy cm gave me that glimmer of hope. Okay my body does still work, it is saying you can have another baby. I can understand wanting to have a child with the special things traited from you and your family. Has your DH had the SCSA for sperm DNA? I will tell you I had a friend who her husband basically had borderline normal sperm analysis, they told her he did not need the DNA fragmentation but she pushed them anyway. He was higher than DH. They ended up doing PICSI which is some kind of thing where they attract the healthiest sperm out of the sample for IVF. I think I am explaining that right. They finally conceived twins. I hope I am not saying anything to make you feel worse.


----------



## BBbliss

Sue, thank you for your words, no you didn't say anything to make me feel worse :) DD is doing and acting much better, we had a great week, I just want her to be happy (but away from th BF) she's finding her way, I have faith... I'm so sorry about your dad and your DH's dad, it's so hard to see our parents suffer, I lost my grandma in April and as much as I'll always miss her with all my heart, It hurt me more to see her losing her quality of life from Alzheimer's. you have so much on your plate and with a toddler you must be exhausted :hugs: I really tried to push for the DNA test but the embryologist kept saying he didn't need it because our first eight eggs all fertilized so it wasn't the problem, so on our second only two fertilized so what now? If I ask I'm sure they will once again say its an egg problem, it seems to be the easy answer to every question at my age. DF still hasn't talked about TTC again with medical help. We did BDed on time this month as we do every month, we can't "not" try :) I am going to say, contrary to you, I had no ewcm :( I do ovulate every month but I hardly ever have ewcm. You are so lucky and YES!!! Your body IS still working, that's a great sign :) maybe I just don't drink enough water :)


----------



## dmama

BBliss - your photo is just lovely. You are gorgeous!!!
Have you tried working with an acupuncturist? I think they can help balance hormones and maybe that will help your ewcm. Also they have that gel called Proseed that you can use when you BD. It is supposed to help the sperm get where it is going as other types of lubes just slow down the sperm. Yeah, the RE will always blame the old eggs and they could be right, but they never know if they don't check. In any case, I think trying the old fashioned way can work too. Do you know what your postovulatory progesterone is? Because even if you catch an egg, your progesterone level needs to be at a certain level to sustain the embryo through implantation. If you level is too low you will need supplementation. Some REs give their patients trying naturally a script for progesterone to use once you confirm ovulation. Ask about that. If you temp or use OPK and you can confirm ovulation, you should have a good chance of catching the egg, but some people need to supplement with progesterone right away. Hugs!


----------



## BBbliss

Dmama, how are you? How's everything? How do you feel?

Thank you, I did do acu for a while and maybe it helped a little, I've also used preeseed, but I can forget we still have a sperm issue so we still need a miracle :)
You are the second person to say something about progesterone today, I've never had my tested but I temp and my temp goes up and stays up, they say its a sign your prog is working and keeping that temp up there. But I'm going to look into it.


----------



## dmama

BBbliss said:


> Dmama, how are you? How's everything? How do you feel?
> 
> Thank you, I did do acu for a while and maybe it helped a little, I've also used preeseed, but I can forget we still have a sperm issue so we still need a miracle :)
> You are the second person to say something about progesterone today, I've never had my tested but I temp and my temp goes up and stays up, they say its a sign your prog is working and keeping that temp up there. But I'm going to look into it.

Thanks BBliss
All is well...about 8 weeks now. Will have a scan next week, so will know how things are going soon. Feeling okay. A few symptoms but nothing really strong or severe. 

Definitely check about the progesterone. My bbt charts looked great too. Always had the nice shift and always could tell when AF was coming exactly. Always found my positive OPK and always knew when I was ovulating. Always had a 28 day cycle. Seemed to me text book. But despite that, my postovulatory progesterone was lower than it should be and that can definitely interfere with implantation and formation of the placenta. So....a blood check after you've confirmed ovulation - I think cycle day 21, is the way to make sure what your level is. If low, the RE can give you progesterone with instructions to take after ovulation. 

Stay well my friend...

To everyone - Enjoy the Holidays, whichever you celebrate and may 2015 be a special year for each of us!


----------



## Delphine11

Wishing all the ladies on this thread a lovely holiday season. I hope you can all relax and enjoy yourselves with those you love.:xmas16:

And may the New Year bring everything you wish for :flower:

Hugs for you all :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies! I haven't been on in a while but wanted to say Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays to you all!
I did get a BFP on Dec-14. My third this year. Hopefully third time lucky. Please keep the faith Ladies. I also turned 45 in September.


----------



## BBbliss

Dmama, so happy all is well :) thank you again for your input on prog, I'll def look into it. 

Marathon, keeping my fingers crossed for you ;) hope this is it!!!

Delphi merry Christmas to you too, and to all you girls I hope you all have a beautiful day with your families. 

<3


----------



## dmama

Is everyone still doing okay? Just checking in....


----------



## marathongirl

Hi Ladies sadly I mc'ed again. I started bleeding right at 7 weeks and went for an us 4 days later. My body did pass all the tissue naturally. I was very sad but have recovered and am going to try again. The doctor that did my us was very nice and looked at my ovaries and told me I have lots of eggs left. That's why I keep getting pregnant. In his opinion the mc's are a result of chromosomal problems due to older eggs :( He seemed to be positive that I do have some good eggs left so I feel encouraged.
Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## dmama

marathongirl said:


> Hi Ladies sadly I mc'ed again. I started bleeding right at 7 weeks and went for an us 4 days later. My body did pass all the tissue naturally. I was very sad but have recovered and am going to try again. The doctor that did my us was very nice and looked at my ovaries and told me I have lots of eggs left. That's why I keep getting pregnant. In his opinion the mc's are a result of chromosomal problems due to older eggs :( He seemed to be positive that I do have some good eggs left so I feel encouraged.
> Hope everyone else is doing well.

So sorry marathongirl...but how encouraging of your doctor! It is true! It is like a slot machine...you have to go through so many bad eggs to find the good one. It is really just a matter of time before you get that good egg. That really is all it is...when we use ART we are just trying to beat time. Unless of course there are other issues that need overcoming like blocked tubes or sperm issues or other types of problems. But for those of us with 'just' age as a problem...as long as we are not in menopause, there is at least one good egg in there and we hope to find it....Hugs to you and good luck going forward.


----------



## Delphine11

So sorry to read that, marathongirl. I was thinking about you and wondering how you were getting on. 

But it is good news you've managed to get pregnant, and the fact you have plenty of eggs left is fantastic. :hugs: It's just luck surely? One of those eggs will be the golden one :hugs:

How are you, dmama? Is all going well?

As for me, I do have some news :flower: I'm currently pregnant. It's totally, totally nerve-wracking. I worry most days. Everything's been good so far, which is very reassuring, but my worry never goes away really. 

We used donor eggs. Not because I thought mine were all past it, but simply because we didn't have the money for lots of tries and treatments. I don't regret using donor eggs for a moment. It was the most logical choice, I think, and I'm very happy : )

Best wishes to you all xxx


----------



## BBbliss

Marathon I'm so sorry, but keep trying, I'm confident you'll succeed soon, it's just a matter of time:hugs:

Delphine, I'm so happy for you, you did make the right choice and finally you can dream a little :) you deserve it! Try to enjoy the moment and think less :)

Dmama, I hope you are doing well, 12wks? How do you feel? 

Afm, just had AF and I find myself trying less and less every month... I stop ALL vitamins and supplements , it's all part of my giving up plan, LOL this year will be "me time" and I need it :)


----------



## dmama

Delphine11 said:


> So sorry to read that, marathongirl. I was thinking about you and wondering how you were getting on.
> 
> But it is good news you've managed to get pregnant, and the fact you have plenty of eggs left is fantastic. :hugs: It's just luck surely? One of those eggs will be the golden one :hugs:
> 
> How are you, dmama? Is all going well?
> 
> As for me, I do have some news :flower: I'm currently pregnant. It's totally, totally nerve-wracking. I worry most days. Everything's been good so far, which is very reassuring, but my worry never goes away really.
> 
> We used donor eggs. Not because I thought mine were all past it, but simply because we didn't have the money for lots of tries and treatments. I don't regret using donor eggs for a moment. It was the most logical choice, I think, and I'm very happy : )
> 
> Best wishes to you all xxx

OMG Delphine!!!! You stinker!:hugs
Well, congratulations!! Did you use a known donor?
I know what you mean about not giving up on your own eggs despite the move to DE. I also feel that if I had Celine Dion's money, I could have done a few more attempts with OE and eventually would have had a success, but I wasn't that financially able to do it and also did not want to be much older when I delivered, and finally did not want the ages between my kids to be too far apart as the reason for doing this is for a close sibling. Well my hats off to you and I hope the next 9 months goes swimmingly!!!! You will never stop worrying my dear. Not even when your kid(s) gets married and has kids of their own.
How far are you along?:happydance:

Hi BBliss - You certainly deserve time to yourself. We certainly have to take care of ourselves or else nothing else matters at all. :hugs:

All is well with me except I am still having some brown spotting the doc thinks will hang around for several more weeks. It does worry me since I didn't have this with my previous pregnancy, but nobody else seems worried at all. Haven't yet done any of the testing. That comes next week...hope it all goes well...

Hope everyone is doing well....


----------



## SaintlySue

Hello Ladies,
I hope you are all doing well. Marathongirl I am so sorry. Since you do have so many eggs you just need to get your body to pick a good one. Does DHEA help with that or soy isoflavones. I remember something about a supplement that could help with that but cannot remember what it was. Congrats Delphine! Dmama glad your pregnancy is progressing well. BBliss I hope you are feeling better. I am sorry about your sperm issues. Do you know what is causing the issues? I have not really felt like being around the board much. DH recently lost his cousin, hit and run while he was riding a bike then his aunt died just a few weeks later. Poor DH has been very hard for him. I was very excited that I did O on cycle day 14 this month. My cycle has been moving all around ovulating anywhere from day 18-21. But as it is for everyone I need a good egg and healthy sperm to find each other. I wish there was a supplement for that.


----------



## Delphine11

Thank you, ladies : )

I'm actually a few weeks ahead of you, Dmama. I had some health problems which freaked me out, and I've been so nervous about saying anything. I know that sounds neurotic, but I do think pregnancy is more stressful if you're older. I used an anonymous donor not a known one. 

dmama, I hope your spotting eases off. I'd read that it's very common with IVF. I think I read that approx 70% of women have it. Are you taking any progesterone? Sometimes that can irritate the cervix and cause spotting too. Your doctor not being worried is a good sign. Good luck with your testing next week. 

Saintly Sue - I'm so sorry about yours and your DH's losses. That's awful. I hope you're coping as well as you can in the circumstances.

BBbliss - a hug for you :hugs: We all do what we think is best and we have to choose what we need and look after ourselves. I hope you're ok.


----------



## dmama

Delphine11 said:


> Thank you, ladies : )
> 
> I'm actually a few weeks ahead of you, Dmama. I had some health problems which freaked me out, and I've been so nervous about saying anything. I know that sounds neurotic, but I do think pregnancy is more stressful if you're older. I used an anonymous donor not a known one.
> 
> dmama, I hope your spotting eases off. I'd read that it's very common with IVF. I think I read that approx 70% of women have it. Are you taking any progesterone? Sometimes that can irritate the cervix and cause spotting too. Your doctor not being worried is a good sign. Good luck with your testing next week.
> 
> Saintly Sue - I'm so sorry about yours and your DH's losses. That's awful. I hope you're coping as well as you can in the circumstances.
> 
> BBbliss - a hug for you :hugs: We all do what we think is best and we have to choose what we need and look after ourselves. I hope you're ok.

Delphine - I definitely know how you feel. when I had #1 I didn't say anything until well after 20 weeks and I was even showing a lot then...so it was weird, but I just didn't want to jinx it. Do you have any frozen embryos left over for possible future siblings? I am so excited for you. I am also still a bit cautious and while almost through first trimester, not saying anything. You must be into the second trimester, then. Hope all is going well so far....feel free to share as we are in this together!:hugs:


----------



## dmama

SaintlySue said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I hope you are all doing well. Marathongirl I am so sorry. Since you do have so many eggs you just need to get your body to pick a good one. Does DHEA help with that or soy isoflavones. I remember something about a supplement that could help with that but cannot remember what it was. Congrats Delphine! Dmama glad your pregnancy is progressing well. BBliss I hope you are feeling better. I am sorry about your sperm issues. Do you know what is causing the issues? I have not really felt like being around the board much. DH recently lost his cousin, hit and run while he was riding a bike then his aunt died just a few weeks later. Poor DH has been very hard for him. I was very excited that I did O on cycle day 14 this month. My cycle has been moving all around ovulating anywhere from day 18-21. But as it is for everyone I need a good egg and healthy sperm to find each other. I wish there was a supplement for that.

Very sorry for your losses. That seems a lot to deal with all at once.:hugs:


----------



## Delphine11

Hi dmama : )

No, I don't have any frozen embryos sadly. The ones that were left weren't good enough to freeze.

Yes, I'm in the second trimester now. I thought I'd worry less, and I suppose I do in a way, but there's always something to worry about! I think it's to do with TTC so long, and my age too. It's hard to relax!

I hope all's going well for you. :flower:


----------



## dmama

Delphine11 said:


> Hi dmama : )
> 
> No, I don't have any frozen embryos sadly. The ones that were left weren't good enough to freeze.
> 
> Yes, I'm in the second trimester now. I thought I'd worry less, and I suppose I do in a way, but there's always something to worry about! I think it's to do with TTC so long, and my age too. It's hard to relax!
> 
> I hope all's going well for you. :flower:

All is well here...I have crossed into the 2nd trimester too. The worry never will end. With my first, I worried till they had the baby out of me and I heard it cry. Even then, the worry doesn't stop...just worry about other things :nope:....Welcome to the club! Ha Ha If you are healthy, then you should have no problems really. I was almost 45 when I had #1. Zero problems. I am hoping the same is true this time around. I have been worried too though, so I know what you mean...still haven't told many folks. But try to enjoy it - it really is amazing:hugs:

Hello to my other ladies!:hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Saintlysue, I'm sorry you and you husband had two loses so close together. My brother is a cyclist and he has lost a couple of friends to accidents like that...
We never did find out what was the cause of his sperm issues, I have my theories but he disagreed, oh well...it's best we move on, ttc was affecting our relationship in ways that I didn't expect and I'm ready for new things :)

Dmama and Delphine, I'm so excited for both of you, it's ok to worry, just don't worry all the time... Dream a little, you've earned it :)


----------



## Delphine11

BBBliss, I'm glad you feel strong enough to move on. I hope you're ok. I read what you said about having 'me time' on another thread, and you sounded happy about that. I hope you are. As women, we often neglect ourselves and worry about everyone else so you deserve some special time. I also understand what you're saying about your relationship. TTC is a full time job, in a way. It does affect things.

As you might remember, my partner had sperm issues. They were quite bad ones as far as I understood - low morphology and poor motility. So we paid for PICSI during the IVF, and I really think this did the trick.

I hope that's of help to anyone else reading this.


----------



## Jax41

Hi girls :flower:

I've been absent for a while but have loved catching up on your thread, it feels like I should be here if that's still okay?

I've also the same dilemma as you Dmama and Delphine. After our round of test before Christmas my AMH came back at 20.2, clear tubes and womb, antra-follicle scan good - no cysts, so we have the decision OE's with genetic testing or DE. We don't have the £s to keep trying with OE's but I feel I need to give it at least one chance :shrug: and then move to DE. Ahh :dohh: it's against all the plans I had - Jax go for the best possible option i.e. DE but my DH has asked that we please try for our own. He has low sperm count which I feel is why I've never managed to fall naturally :nope: Maybe, just maybe, all we need it's a little bit of help... One minute I'm definite about which route to take then next :shrug: arrgh!! We have an appointment to help decide on 17/2...

Bigs hugs everyone :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Delphine11

Good luck, Jax :hugs: As long as you talk it through and think carefully, whatever decision you make will be the right one.

It was purely money that made me choose DE. My partner has sperm issues so I thought that would reduce our chances anyway, so by using younger eggs then mine, I kind of felt that balanced out the poor sperm. I was also impressed by the DE success rates. Also, I couldn't bear seeing my partner so despondent and losing hope every month. He didn't say much about it, but I know it was really getting to him.

Could you do one OE try and then go on to DE if that's unsuccessful?


----------



## dmama

Delphine! Whoa! You are 23 weeks!? How'd that happen? LOL! I don't know how we missed that you were going through your procedures because you are already halfway through your pregnancy! Great news and great tickers! Are you going to find out the gender?


----------



## dmama

Jax41 said:


> Hi girls :flower:
> 
> I've been absent for a while but have loved catching up on your thread, it feels like I should be here if that's still okay?
> 
> I've also the same dilemma as you Dmama and Delphine. After our round of test before Christmas my AMH came back at 20.2, clear tubes and womb, antra-follicle scan good - no cysts, so we have the decision OE's with genetic testing or DE. We don't have the £s to keep trying with OE's but I feel I need to give it at least one chance :shrug: and then move to DE. Ahh :dohh: it's against all the plans I had - Jax go for the best possible option i.e. DE but my DH has asked that we please try for our own. He has low sperm count which I feel is why I've never managed to fall naturally :nope: Maybe, just maybe, all we need it's a little bit of help... One minute I'm definite about which route to take then next :shrug: arrgh!! We have an appointment to help decide on 17/2...
> 
> Bigs hugs everyone :hugs::hugs:

Hi Jax - yes...it is a tough one and all about the money. I and my REs felt I had another chance with OE because I gave birth at almost 45. But money and time were just the deciding factors. I hadn't wanted to cut short nursing #1 because I just didn't know if #2 was going to happen, and then I didn't want too much time in between #1 and #2, so with that concern, plus the fact that there just wasn't enough money to try and try - not to mention the mental and physical torture of going through the stim cycles- I just had to make a decision to move on. I do think that with multiple cycles with an RE who was patient and really trying to stim well, I would have found another good egg, but maybe after 3 or 4 or 5 or 6 cycles and I just didn't have it in me. 

I can't recall...how old are you? Have you done an IVF cycle already?
If there are sperm issues, ICSI can really help overcome that with either OE or DE cycle.

Everyone has to decide when the time to move on comes for them, if at all. If you really want to try with OE and RE says you have a chance, you should try it so you won't regret not trying, but leave room and money for DE if you seriously think you are open to the idea and would go for it. Some people do tandem cycles where you stim alongside a donor (or have frozen egg in reserve) and then you'd get to have both your and donor's egg fertilized and transfer any of your OE embryos and freeze the donor embryos, or if in the event none of your OE embryos are viable, you still get to transfer. Some think this saves money (if the DE is something you'd really explore anyway) as there is only one transfer whereas if you do OE cycle first and then DE cycle, and you are then paying for two transfers and two monitoring cycles for yourself. This was something I had considered, but ended up not doing. Whatever you decide is right for you.:hugs:


----------



## GinaD

hi Bravemom! I am turning 45 in the next few months... hard to believe.. lost my son @22 weeks due to I/C - had a TAC done in June 2013 and have been doing IVF since.. Lots of lots of eggs, unfortunately no good embies... PGD turndowns, all of them.. decide to try and DE and today, yes, just today we did a transfer. 

We keep you posted and definitely ping me for support!


----------



## dmama

GinaD said:


> hi Bravemom! I am turning 45 in the next few months... hard to believe.. lost my son @22 weeks due to I/C - had a TAC done in June 2013 and have been doing IVF since.. Lots of lots of eggs, unfortunately no good embies... PGD turndowns, all of them.. decide to try and DE and today, yes, just today we did a transfer.
> 
> We keep you posted and definitely ping me for support!

So sorry for the loss of your son. Hope you get good new of your rainbow baby after this tww...:hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

Delphine congrats!!!! I didn't even know? I guess I'm out of the loop!!! So very pleased for you.
GC's for everyone that are going through procedures. We need more BFP's but better yet rainbow babies on this thread :)


----------



## Jax41

Delphine11 said:


> Good luck, Jax :hugs: As long as you talk it through and think carefully, whatever decision you make will be the right one.
> 
> It was purely money that made me choose DE. My partner has sperm issues so I thought that would reduce our chances anyway, so by using younger eggs then mine, I kind of felt that balanced out the poor sperm. I was also impressed by the DE success rates. Also, I couldn't bear seeing my partner so despondent and losing hope every month. He didn't say much about it, but I know it was really getting to him.
> 
> Could you do one OE try and then go on to DE if that's unsuccessful?

Thank you Delphine for your post :hugs: 

Well we had an appointment with the genetics lady regarding the PGD testing, that Gina D referred too, last Tuesday week and she definitely gave me a reality to check. That although levels are amazing for my age, it doesn't mean anything if they're no good when they're tested :nope: So yes you're right, we're doing lots of talking, lots of thinking it all through (and have the opportunity to talk to a fertility counselor at the clinic we're using) and gradually after the elation in Dec I'm leaning towards DE, also like you bc of the £s. Can I afford to spend all my money chasing a good egg from me from one cycle only at my age? I think perhaps not...and DH has low sperm count, not drastic but again like you this they have suggested ICSI (is that abbv right??). I think this maybe the reason why we've not managed it naturally - who knows more likely a combination of both of us! :shrug: Do you mind me asking you if this is your first baby?

Anyway, I'm kinda liking DE, I've read some truly amazing heartfelt stories online from donors and recipients, and afterall, it's like a bulb, dormant until we bring it to life!:flower:x

Ps. love seeing your ticker grow :winkwink:


----------



## Jax41

GinaD said:


> hi Bravemom! I am turning 45 in the next few months... hard to believe.. lost my son @22 weeks due to I/C - had a TAC done in June 2013 and have been doing IVF since.. Lots of lots of eggs, unfortunately no good embies... PGD turndowns, all of them.. decide to try and DE and today, yes, just today we did a transfer.
> 
> We keep you posted and definitely ping me for support!

Hi GinaD :hi:

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: but very interested to read the news about your PGD testing as that's something I've been considering due to my AMH and follicle level, sounds like we're in the same boat! :boat: 

Lovely news about your transfer!! :dust: Please keep us updated, Marathon girl's right we need a few more BFPs on here!! :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dmama said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :flower:
> 
> I've been absent for a while but have loved catching up on your thread, it feels like I should be here if that's still okay?
> 
> I've also the same dilemma as you Dmama and Delphine. After our round of test before Christmas my AMH came back at 20.2, clear tubes and womb, antra-follicle scan good - no cysts, so we have the decision OE's with genetic testing or DE. We don't have the £s to keep trying with OE's but I feel I need to give it at least one chance :shrug: and then move to DE. Ahh :dohh: it's against all the plans I had - Jax go for the best possible option i.e. DE but my DH has asked that we please try for our own. He has low sperm count which I feel is why I've never managed to fall naturally :nope: Maybe, just maybe, all we need it's a little bit of help... One minute I'm definite about which route to take then next :shrug: arrgh!! We have an appointment to help decide on 17/2...
> 
> Bigs hugs everyone :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi Jax - yes...it is a tough one and all about the money. I and my REs felt I had another chance with OE because I gave birth at almost 45. But money and time were just the deciding factors. I hadn't wanted to cut short nursing #1 because I just didn't know if #2 was going to happen, and then I didn't want too much time in between #1 and #2, so with that concern, plus the fact that there just wasn't enough money to try and try - not to mention the mental and physical torture of going through the stim cycles- I just had to make a decision to move on. I do think that with multiple cycles with an RE who was patient and really trying to stim well, I would have found another good egg, but maybe after 3 or 4 or 5 or 6 cycles and I just didn't have it in me.
> 
> I can't recall...how old are you? Have you done an IVF cycle already?
> If there are sperm issues, ICSI can really help overcome that with either OE or DE cycle.
> 
> Everyone has to decide when the time to move on comes for them, if at all. If you really want to try with OE and RE says you have a chance, you should try it so you won't regret not trying, but leave room and money for DE if you seriously think you are open to the idea and would go for it. Some people do tandem cycles where you stim alongside a donor (or have frozen egg in reserve) and then you'd get to have both your and donor's egg fertilized and transfer any of your OE embryos and freeze the donor embryos, or if in the event none of your OE embryos are viable, you still get to transfer. Some think this saves money (if the DE is something you'd really explore anyway) as there is only one transfer whereas if you do OE cycle first and then DE cycle, and you are then paying for two transfers and two monitoring cycles for yourself. This was something I had considered, but ended up not doing. Whatever you decide is right for you.:hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Dmama, I'm 45, 46 in October so time is chugging along, in fact it's not chugging it's GALLOPING!!!! The genetics lady we went and saw the week before last has given us a deadline of April (it was quite nice to have a decision taken out of my hands - I know that sounds daft!:wacko:) as the testing we had done in Nov will expire and we'll have to start again - can't afford to do that! So whichever I choose, I'll be doing something then :thumbup:

But like you and Delphine it's all about time and the £'s (sadly - if only we had all the money in the world...). I've never done an IVF, stims the whole kaboosh so is it a good thing I don't know what I'm letting myself in for....glop :shrug: and I would only get one chance to do OE, so as prev mentioned I'm really coming round to DE - that and reading and listening to you amazing ladies is really helping me get to the right decision - can't thank you enough! :hugs:x


----------



## LLbean

...


----------



## dmama

welcome LLBean - so are you still deciding about RBA or is it ttc the natural way for you?


----------



## LLbean

natural...hoping and praying


----------



## LLbean

thanks for the welcome..


----------



## Delphine11

Jax41 said:


> Delphine11 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, Jax :hugs: As long as you talk it through and think carefully, whatever decision you make will be the right one.
> 
> It was purely money that made me choose DE. My partner has sperm issues so I thought that would reduce our chances anyway, so by using younger eggs then mine, I kind of felt that balanced out the poor sperm. I was also impressed by the DE success rates. Also, I couldn't bear seeing my partner so despondent and losing hope every month. He didn't say much about it, but I know it was really getting to him.
> 
> Could you do one OE try and then go on to DE if that's unsuccessful?
> 
> Thank you Delphine for your post :hugs:
> 
> Well we had an appointment with the genetics lady regarding the PGD testing, that Gina D referred too, last Tuesday week and she definitely gave me a reality to check. That although levels are amazing for my age, it doesn't mean anything if they're no good when they're tested :nope: So yes you're right, we're doing lots of talking, lots of thinking it all through (and have the opportunity to talk to a fertility counselor at the clinic we're using) and gradually after the elation in Dec I'm leaning towards DE, also like you bc of the £s. Can I afford to spend all my money chasing a good egg from me from one cycle only at my age? I think perhaps not...and DH has low sperm count, not drastic but again like you this they have suggested ICSI (is that abbv right??). I think this maybe the reason why we've not managed it naturally - who knows more likely a combination of both of us! :shrug: Do you mind me asking you if this is your first baby?
> 
> Anyway, I'm kinda liking DE, I've read some truly amazing heartfelt stories online from donors and recipients, and afterall, it's like a bulb, dormant until we bring it to life!:flower:x
> 
> Ps. love seeing your ticker grow :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thank you :flower: This is my third baby. I have two grown up children from a previous relationship.

I think DE are even better than a bulb :thumbup: Before I knew much about them I assumed you got the egg and it was pretty much set what the baby would be like. That made me feel that I'd be having 'someone else's' baby.

HOWEVER, further reading taught me that although the DE has the genes, it is OUR body that chooses what genes to activate and how the baby will turn out. Animal studies have shown that if you make embryos from two white mice and put one of those embryos in a black mouse, you won't just get a white embryo - the mouse recipient will turn on the genes it chooses and the resulting mouse baby can be brown. The same embryos implanted in different mice will come out looking different.

Reading that really persuaded me. I think of my DE as like a supermarket - a big selection of genes, but my body, the 'shopper', has chosen which ones to use just as when I go to a supermarket, buy food and devise a wonderful meal, that meal is uniquely mine, not the supermarket's. Other 'shoppers' would make a different meal.

Not to mention the fact, that my heart and my breath and my body is nourishing this little baby every moment of the day and night <3

I'm very thankful for DE.

Good luck to all, and welcome LLBean.


----------



## AngelUK

Hello ladies, 
I hope I can come and talk to you even though we are not actually ttc as such yet. We have twin boys who are almost 3 years old as you probably can see from my ticker. We conceived them over IUI, on our third and last try before moving on to IVF. I was 41 then (I am 45 now, and OH is 49). The problem then was not me but my OH who has antibodies in his sperm which were then washed prior to IUI. I did still have fertility treatment too though to enhance our chances, hence my lovely twin boys. I know how lucky we are and I should be satisfied but ohhhh I am soo broody for another! I am trying to decide whether we should really try for another or whether I should just stop wishing and be happy with what I have (and I am! SO happy! But...)
I was told that here in the UK they do not do genetic testing on IVF, unless there is a known genetic issue? So I suppose if we did try again we might as well go with IUI again? But my goodness TTC is so scary when you reach a certain age, isn't it? Trisomy 21 is by far the least scary scenario. I have a friend who recently lost a baby with trisomy 18. So heart breaking. 
I like the idea of DE but frankly we could not afford this. A few IUIs with a natural cycle would be probably all we could afford (plus I don't think we afford bringing up another set of twins, with all the costs that would entail, bigger car, house etc)
Am I just crazy to even think about this? 
I guess I am not really asking for advice but just wanted to get it off my chest and needed to find a group of ladies my age who do not think I am as old as the hills and their grandma and crazy for even day dreaming lol
I hope you are all well and my best wishes to you all xx


----------



## LLbean

Oh good grief no you are not that old...remember now we are technically younger...40s is the new 30s? that kind of stuff.


----------



## Delphine11

No, you're not too old, AngelUK! Follow your heart :flower:

Just as an aside, DEs aren't necessarily mega-expensive. Look at Europe. If you're considering IVF, with or without DE, you'll see it's much cheaper than the UK :thumbup: Plus you get a holiday too! 

One thing I would say though is not to delay too long if you decide to go for another baby. I noticed my cycle beginning to change at 45/46. It doesn't mean you're infertile if that happens, but it might make things harder as time goes by.

LLbean - you're so right! 40s really are the new 30s!


----------



## AngelUK

Thank you ladies, you are very reassuring :) We are currently getting our flat ready to put on the market and I need to sort that out first but then I will definitely look into it again and see if we could not afford the IVF after all. It all depends on how much our place is worth lol 
Also, my SIL had IVF at 47 and got pregnant with her twin boys. But this was in Belgium where they implant more than just the one egg at once. It does give me hope too :)

Delphine how are you feeling? I hope your pregnancy is going smoothly for you?
xxx


----------



## dmama

Delphine! how are you doing? I can't believe you are 30 weeks! Sheese the time has flown...are you all set? Do you know the gender?

Hi ladies!!!


----------



## Delphine11

Yes, the time does seem to have gone fast!

Thank you, AngelUK - the pregnancy has been good so far :thumbup:

I'm feeling fine, but I am starting to feel pretty heavy now, and I do waddle a bit :haha:

How are you, dmama? All going ok? Yes, I know the gender ( I hope!) - the scan showed a boy :blue:

Best wishes to all you ladies xxx


----------



## dmama

Delphine _ WOW you are almost there!!!!! How is everything? 

All is well here...just over 25 weeks... a lot going on personally, but on the whole, so far so good!!!


----------



## Delphine11

Hi dmama :flower:

I was wondering how things were with you.

Yes, not long to go now. I am suffering from the discomforts of the third trimester though. Lots of pressure and swelling in places I'd rather not swell :blush: Some days I do feel pretty uncomfortable. If I didn't have that though, I'd feel very good. I haven't had any other problems - touch wood.

25 weeks is great! Viability! I found that once I got to 28 weeks the time went quite quickly :thumbup:

Sending you love and best wishes :hugs:

Lots of luck to any ladies reading this thread. It seems to have gone a bit quiet. I hope everyone's ok.


----------



## SaintlySue

Hello Ladies, 
Have not been here in a long while. I am very excited I do not want to say anything yet but I wanted to tell anyone who is interested in natural conception after 40 to search Susun Weed Fertility after 40. www.susunweed.com
I did not take a bunch of herbs all at once. I started with one then slowly added,etc..I had to look at not just age factors but PCOS. I did a lot of research and found a lot of different herbalist and Chinese medicine experts who really want to see women over 40 reach the goal of natural conception. I learned that you have to look at all your symptoms no matter what they are from age or disease related, etc....Take care ladies and baby dust to everyone.


----------



## Delphine11

Intriguing, SaintlySue! Wishing you well :flower:

As for me, dmama, I was more 'almost there' than we thought! I gave birth to my precious son on May 15 <3

Thread in 3rd trimester with details.

All you ladies here - don't give up XXX Good luck to you all :hugs:


----------



## dmama

OMG Delphine!!!!

Congratuations!!


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Delphine!


----------



## Jax41

Delphine! Lovely news!!! :cloud9:x


----------



## notrustyyet

I'm 46 now and trying for my third. I conceived 2nd baby at 43 1/2 and delivered at 44. I'm not in as great shape as I was then though, now 30 lbs overweight due to Hashimoto's flare postpartem and not so much time/energy to exercise, I'm going to step up the exercise and try to lose a few LBS and hopefully be one of those miraculous late 40 pregnancy stories... My FSH has doubled since 2013, it's 10.6 now and estradiol a bit down, 25, but not horrible considering my age. See my original BFP post.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...fp-dhea-coq10-vitex-black-cohosh-low-amh.html


----------



## LLbean

Hi Notrusty!

Are they treating you for Hashimotos in any way? Just curious


----------



## notrustyyet

Yes, I'm on 75 mcg of levothyroxine and my latest TSH was 1.6. When I got BFP (NOT on levo yet, TSH was 2.5 TPO antibodies around 750).

Postpartem my TPO antibodies were in the thousands, haven't had them checked since though. I tried to do gluten free for a while then going to get antibodies tested after a few months but I found it hard to stick to GF, though I may give it another go.


----------



## shinyshoes

notrustyyet said:


> I'm 46 now and trying for my third. I conceived 2nd baby at 43 1/2 and delivered at 44. I'm not in as great shape as I was then though, now 30 lbs overweight due to Hashimoto's flare postpartem and not so much time/energy to exercise, I'm going to step up the exercise and try to lose a few LBS and hopefully be one of those miraculous late 40 pregnancy stories... My FSH has doubled since 2013, it's 10.6 now and estradiol a bit down, 25, but not horrible considering my age. See my original BFP post.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...fp-dhea-coq10-vitex-black-cohosh-low-amh.html

Hi Notrustyyet - couldn't help but comment! I was TCC 3 years ago and found your original post - over 40 natural bfp etc (I was 38 then) and it was hugely inspiring. Whilst I didn't try everything you did I was, eventually, successful and had my daughter in May 14. I'm now 40 - soon to be 41 - and am back TCC no.2 even though I only thought I would want one! 

I just wanted to say that if anyone can do it you can and I wish you every success :flower:


----------



## dmama

Hi Ladies..
Not sure if you all get on here anymore, but letting you know that my little girl has arrived! We are doing well. It has been a great journey. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## AngelUK

congratulations dmama :D


----------



## BBbliss

Dmama, I just wanted to say congratulations to you :) what a long journey... I'm so happy for you! I never come here anymore but I just wanted to pop in and see how things were going :)

Delphine! Congratulations to you as well I hope the new life is everything you dreamed of :) 

Love you girls


----------



## Delphine11

Congratulations, dmama! :flower: Lovely news! I was wondering how you were, but had totally lost track of time. I hope you had an easy delivery and wish you and your baby girl all the best. XX

BBbliss, thank you :hugs: I hope everything is going well for you in your life. Take care. XX


----------



## Wishful70

Hi all, I'm new to this site and not sure how to follow this thread but have interest in it since I am 45 TTC.

I've just recently started seeing an RE again after taking another long break. Been suggested to use donor eggs at this point but I still can't help but long for trying IVF with my own egg. Since the costs would be out of pocket, it scares me and I wonder if it will just be a waste. 

Has anyone around 43+ conceived with own egg and IVF? Any trying with DE and having issues?

I've been super down about life lately after going to the RE. It is so hard and I feel for everyone struggling with infertility. 

I keep trying to have hope but I need to take action even if it leads to more heartbreak.


----------



## LLbean

Hello Wishful,

There is a thread that would be perfect for you
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/2233749-inconceivable-beyond.html


----------



## Delphine11

Wishful70 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this site and not sure how to follow this thread but have interest in it since I am 45 TTC.
> 
> I've just recently started seeing an RE again after taking another long break. Been suggested to use donor eggs at this point but I still can't help but long for trying IVF with my own egg. Since the costs would be out of pocket, it scares me and I wonder if it will just be a waste.
> 
> Has anyone around 43+ conceived with own egg and IVF? Any trying with DE and having issues?
> 
> I've been super down about life lately after going to the RE. It is so hard and I feel for everyone struggling with infertility.
> 
> I keep trying to have hope but I need to take action even if it leads to more heartbreak.

Only you can make that decision. I used donor eggs but that was because my partner had quite bad sperm issues too, so I felt that tipped the balance. Also, I was 46. Money was another issue.

If I'd been 44 or 45, and there were no sperm issues, I'd probably have had a go or two with my own eggs, if only to see how they reacted to the IVF.


----------



## Jax41

Delphine! Dmama! :kiss: congratulations!!! Lovely to read your news, you fill me with hope still xxx

I did my OE IVF cycle in August and it didn't work (damn!), I'm glad I did it to satisfy my curiosity, it would have been so perfect if it had been successful, but.... So, I was disheartened, but not disappointed as I have my second chance in November and we are seriously considering the option that you both made, it seems to make perfect sense :cloud9: 

Wishing you both and your babies much love,
Jax 
xXx


----------



## dmama

Thanks girl! Everything is good. Very happy over here, but a bit sleep deprived...no complaints though. Hope your little man is doing well and allowing you a little bit of sleep now and again! Hugs!


----------



## dmama

Wishful70 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this site and not sure how to follow this thread but have interest in it since I am 45 TTC.
> 
> I've just recently started seeing an RE again after taking another long break. Been suggested to use donor eggs at this point but I still can't help but long for trying IVF with my own egg. Since the costs would be out of pocket, it scares me and I wonder if it will just be a waste.
> 
> Has anyone around 43+ conceived with own egg and IVF? Any trying with DE and having issues?
> 
> I've been super down about life lately after going to the RE. It is so hard and I feel for everyone struggling with infertility.
> 
> I keep trying to have hope but I need to take action even if it leads to more heartbreak.

wishful - I conceived with my OE at 44. I was lucky and I know it. Second time around I used DE and very happy. It was a struggle to make the decision, but now that baby is here, the only thing I think of is that I should have made the decision sooner. However, with that said, I don't think one can move on with that decision until they are ready and that point is going to be different for different people and will depend on so many different things. For me it was a matter of not being able to afford more attempts and also because I did not want the age difference between my children to be too far apart, which was the whole point of ttc a second. In the end we should do whatever we need to avoid feelings of regret later on. You will make the right decision for you.


----------



## dmama

Jax41 said:


> Delphine! Dmama! :kiss: congratulations!!! Lovely to read your news, you fill me with hope still xxx
> 
> I did my OE IVF cycle in August and it didn't work (damn!), I'm glad I did it to satisfy my curiosity, it would have been so perfect if it had been successful, but.... So, I was disheartened, but not disappointed as I have my second chance in November and we are seriously considering the option that you both made, it seems to make perfect sense :cloud9:
> 
> Wishing you both and your babies much love,
> Jax
> xXx

keep us posted! much luck to you!


----------



## Honeyblossom

I had my first Ivf at 41 and my son at 42. I'm now trying the old fashioned way with clomid as I stopped ovulated after a loss last year. Delphine, where did you go for DE? And would you recommend? Am doing 5 more cycles clomid then on to DE. 
Bb bliss that's a great fsh! It will happen
Congrats dmama


----------



## AngelUK

The London Women's Clinic where we conceived our boys (via IUI when I was 41) say they try with your own eggs till 45 and then with DE. I have no experience with DE obviously but our clinic was such a lovely place. I felt super well looked after by all of the staff there, from receptionist to nurse to doctors. Really friendly!
But actually, do any of you ladies know if this means your 45th birthday is the cut off or will they still help as long as you are 45?


----------



## Honeyblossom

Hi there. Nice to meet you all): can I join? I'm 44 today boo!
First round of chlomid after not ovulating or AF for over 2 years. On CD 23 and I'm feeling like AF is coming. I feel like I only have 5 more chances then it's over :( 
I need to work on OH over DE. He isn't keen. Feel a bit obsessional and also concerned that I'm too old t to have a baby, but a teenager. I don't want my ds ( 3) to be an only tho.
Looking forward to hearing about all you bfps&#128591;


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies hope I can join you? I'm 44 in a few weeks with 9 losses since 2012, I also was v v lucky to have our youngest now 2 at 42 with no help, I've been to the hospital after I was referred following a 12 week loss in May and all they are really prepared to do is genetic testing as I found out at the app the baby I lost had Downs. My doctor isn't prepared to help and that's after changing from an unhelpful one! I'm really worried my time has passed, we'd dearly love just one more xxx


----------



## Jax41

Hi lovely ladies,

Honeyblossom - I'm using The Bridge Centre at London Bridge which is linked to the London women's clinic. Did my own egg cycle there in August, which didn't work (damn!!), but they are great. I'd have absolutely no hesitation in recommending them...

Angel - well I'm 46 end of this month and still pushing out the eggs, but sadly of not a good quality. Our chap said that I could try an own egg cycle again, but chances are we would have the same result, abnormal eggs on testing bc they're just old. I think they look at each case differently, if your figures are high, then why not give it a go. Well that was my thought back in the summer...

Dmamma- can't stop thinking about your 'I wish I'd done this sooner' sentence....I'm doing a lot of soul searching over DE (will our baby look like me, will it feel like mine....and all that stuff), but have this overwhelming feeling that I'm going to end up thinking the same as you. My Mum bless her says, think of the bigger picture and stop getting hung up on the detail, and she's right!!! Guess I've just got to work with all through....

Oasis - big hugs to you for all your losses, keep going there's got to be another good egg in there for you

And I too, often think on my low days 'am I really too old for all of this?' Yeah, probably, but stuff it, I'm doing it anyway bc me, baby and my DH will make one happy little family :thumbup::flower:

Stay in touch, lots of luck and hugs xxxx


----------



## Honeyblossom

Hi angel, they used your own eggs? I thought there was no recorded cases over 43 and no clinic was willing? Did they give you any odds? Sorry to here it wasn't successful :( can I be really rude and ask how much the iui was and if you have male factor? ( we have dodgy sperm) was it stimmed
I used Ivf when I was 40-41 I found it a breeze side effects wise but this chlomid &#128299;&#128138;is killing me. I don't think I can do another 5 cycles of it. I feel psycho and I've been bed ridden with awful Pukey migrains. I've been so aggressive &#128545;dh refused to bd and did it in a soft cup instead. I feel totally full of rage and mental. 
Jax I am soul searching about DE. I didn't bond with DS til he was 18 months as I had PPD, so it's not that I worry about. As a doctor myself I've found the Eastern European clinics a bit crap at dealing with medical stuff and I hate just getting to talk to a sales person. I've just been working on locating the schizophrenia genes and it really worries me that a killer disease like that, with such a strong genetic component is just looked into by quick questionnaire. 
I may try other countries but I am very Slavic looking and DH is very blonde. I wouldn't mind a pretty brown eyes baby but OH doesn't 
want people to think I've had an affair... I don't care if it had green skin&#128125;
Have any of you tried dhea? I did it for 3 months felt great ( apart from greasy skin) and I think it really helped get DS.
Would like to know how you are all doing&#127875;


----------



## AngelUK

Honeyblossom I was 41 when I had treatment and IUI and had my twin boys at 42. 
But the clinic we went to, will try IVF with your own eggs till 45. Sorry if this was confusing. I was just thinking of having another baby now but I am 45 now and I think since donor eggs are way out of our price range, we are really done. I am not complaining! I have lovely lovely boys and I know I was so lucky! But well, I do still yearn for a third!
I am sorry clomid is so horrible for you! I have heard this from other ladies too! I was on gonal-f and ovitrex (sp?) for triggering. Our problem was solely my OH's antibody in sperm. I was ok apparently.


----------



## Jax41

Angel - if you're thinking of using LWC/the bridge again then actually DE is cheaper than OE :dohh: yeah, I know!! It's all,down to the genetic testing after collection and before transfer. Costs a real whack of your budget, but so worth doing. All of my eggs that fertilised had abnormalities, and although I was disappointed not to get to put them back, if I had they would have miscarried. So for me, doing the testing saved a whole heap of heartache, bc if they'd gone back in that would have = baby to me. 

Honey blossom - can you ask if donors or their families have a history of mental health issues. :shrug: I don't know if that's poss? I often think, what if it turns out to be a little sh1t, and then DH reminds me, that'll be down to us and how we raise it, not our donor :haha: But, I do understand that when it's half u half DH you kind of know what you're getting, know what I mean? God, :dohh: see this is why Mum says 'stop getting hung up in the detail'!!!!!! What mg clomid are you taking? Could you reduce it at all? Just a thought...

We're off for our 'implications' counselling on Monday, which we have to do if we choose donor. Will let you know how it goes....

Big hugs girls xxx


----------



## Delphine11

Honeyblossom said:


> I had my first Ivf at 41 and my son at 42. I'm now trying the old fashioned way with clomid as I stopped ovulated after a loss last year. Delphine, where did you go for DE? And would you recommend? Am doing 5 more cycles clomid then on to DE.
> Bb bliss that's a great fsh! It will happen
> Congrats dmama

I went abroad, Honeyblossom. I don't know if that's something you'd consider? I went to the Czech Republic. Yes, I'd recommend them very highly. They were fantastic!

Lovely to see new ladies here. Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## LLbean

Delphine did you do reprofit as well?


----------



## Delphine11

No, I used a clinic called GEST : )


----------



## LLbean

Ah ok


----------



## Delphine11

I did look at Reprofit though, and a number of other clinics. It's all a matter of chance, I guess, but I was impressed by my clinic and I was successful first time.

Are you working with Reprofit? It has a good reputation :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

no not doing donor eggs but seems just about everyone on another thread did


----------



## Delphine11

Yes, it's very popular. When I chose a different clinic, I was paranoid that I made a big mistake because everyone else was going to Reprofit! I spent ages choosing and lay awake at night agonising over it all. I'm sure you know the stress of TTC very well!

My clinic did own egg and donor egg IVF, if anyone reading is interested : )


----------



## AngelUK

that is very interesting Delphine. How old were you at the time? I don't think we will go for it but having the option still is taking away some of the pain of finality I find...

ETA also how many days did you have to spend there and did your OH have to be with you at all times or was his job quick and done (as it tends to be ;) ). I am just thinking of childcare IIIIIFFF we did consider it


----------



## Delphine11

AngelUK said:


> that is very interesting Delphine. How old were you at the time? I don't think we will go for it but having the option still is taking away some of the pain of finality I find...
> 
> ETA also how many days did you have to spend there and did your OH have to be with you at all times or was his job quick and done (as it tends to be ;) ). I am just thinking of childcare IIIIIFFF we did consider it

I was 46. We had sperm issues too so even if I'd been 25 a natural conception would probably have been impossible.

My clinic offered two or three 'stay' options. We chose the long stay (approx 12 days) and made a holiday out of it. I fully believe that that relaxed atmosphere helped our success.

In theory, you could go alone for the transfer. Your OH could just nip over to make his contribution (sperm is usually frozen) and you could go over when needed. If you're prepared to book last minute flights, you yourself could wait for egg collection and only fly over when needed for transfer. So I guess you could make that visit just a few days. We took advantage of lining scans at the clinic and were happier being there early in the cycle because it felt more relaxing being near not at a distance. But that was just our personal view. Other people stayed shorter times.

I hope that helps :flower:


----------



## AngelUK

It really does! My OH said yesterday let's go for it but while I wish we could, we need to think about this more carefully. We are having work done on our flat in view to selling it and maybe if we find a nice house that is big enough and we have some money left over, we will think of it again. It really fills me with hope knowing that you were 46! Thank you so much for all your info :)


----------



## Delphine11

You're welcome : ) For donor eggs, age isn't so important.


----------



## dmama

Honeyblossom said:


> Hi angel, they used your own eggs? I thought there was no recorded cases over 43 and no clinic was willing? Did they give you any odds? Sorry to here it wasn't successful :( can I be really rude and ask how much the iui was and if you have male factor? ( we have dodgy sperm) was it stimmed
> I used Ivf when I was 40-41 I found it a breeze side effects wise but this chlomid &#128299;&#128138;is killing me. I don't think I can do another 5 cycles of it. I feel psycho and I've been bed ridden with awful Pukey migrains. I've been so aggressive &#128545;dh refused to bd and did it in a soft cup instead. I feel totally full of rage and mental.
> Jax I am soul searching about DE. I didn't bond with DS til he was 18 months as I had PPD, so it's not that I worry about. As a doctor myself I've found the Eastern European clinics a bit crap at dealing with medical stuff and I hate just getting to talk to a sales person. I've just been working on locating the schizophrenia genes and it really worries me that a killer disease like that, with such a strong genetic component is just looked into by quick questionnaire.
> I may try other countries but I am very Slavic looking and DH is very blonde. I wouldn't mind a pretty brown eyes baby but OH doesn't
> want people to think I've had an affair... I don't care if it had green skin&#128125;
> Have any of you tried dhea? I did it for 3 months felt great ( apart from greasy skin) and I think it really helped get DS.
> Would like to know how you are all doing&#127875;

I had my first child at 44 with OE. I am aware many doctors won't even want to try, but some are and should let you try if you are willing. The odds are not great and I realize I am lucky, but it happened, and I am sure I am not the only one.


----------



## dmama

Delphine11 said:


> You're welcome : ) For donor eggs, age isn't so important.

Hey Delphine! How are you Mommy? Hope all is going well with you and your new little man! Everything is going well here. We are finally getting some type of routine down. Unfortunately, now I appear to have caught a cold. Argh. Dealing with that and a baby and a toddler. Well, it is all good in the end. Glad to see you on here. I don't get to the internet that often. I need to remember my password or reset it so I can get on with my phone. 

Enjoy!

Nice to see new ladies on here....good luck to all!


----------



## Delphine11

Hi, dmama : )

Nice to see you : ) Glad all's well with you and your family, and I hope your cold goes soon :flower: 

We have a pretty good bedtime routine, but not so much during the day. Naps are random! Loving every minute though <3

I check this thread when I can to see how the ladies here are getting on. It's nice to see new people here.

Fingers crossed for all those TTC here xx


----------



## Delphine11

Still thinking of you ladies and hoping all's going well for you :flower:

Any updates anyone? 

Hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Delphine11 said:


> Still thinking of you ladies and hoping all's going well for you :flower:
> 
> Any updates anyone?
> 
> Hugs to you all :hugs:

Me Delphine! We did a DEIVF in March, and we'll be 12 weeks on Thursday!:thumbup: Hope all's good with you and your little boy :cloud9:


----------



## AngelUK

Congrats Jax :D FX all goes smoothly from here!


----------



## Jax41

AngelUK said:


> Congrats Jax :D FX all goes smoothly from here!

Thank you Angel, can't quite believe how lucky we have been - luv my bubba already! :happydance: Where are you at, at the moment? x


----------



## AngelUK

I think we won't go ahead. I am just too old and we really cannot afford another child. :( 
How are things with you?


----------



## Jax41

AngelUK said:


> I think we won't go ahead. I am just too old and we really cannot afford another child. :(
> How are things with you?

All good here :thumbup:, we are 17 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## AngelUK

That is wonderful, happy for you :). Do you know what you are having?


----------



## hoping16

Bravemom said:


> Hi ladies ,my name is t and I'm 45 and 9 months ,I've been trying for over seven years now and suffered eleven losses ,I'm starting to feel like my time is up ,is there anyone else my age or older still TTc ?:hugs::hugs:

45 and 5 months here. Been trying for 3 years. Never been pregnant. Not feeling hopeful at this point 

I just did a cycle of clomid and menopur last month and was hopeful when I had spotting but no period for 8 days late but then it came in full swing with pieces of flesh too (sry tmi but I had never experienced that so assumed it was from medication). Now I'm finishing up on cd5 (usually only last 4-5 days) and have been super emotional today and heavy AF type cramps from one end to other very low and bad low back ache. I've never had bad cramps at end of AF or these symptoms. Can anyone explain what might be causing this?


----------



## LLbean

You may have had a MC? Did you go see a doctor? If they do bloods on you they should be able to tell if there was any HCG


----------



## hoping16

LLbean said:


> You may have had a MC? Did you go see a doctor? If they do bloods on you they should be able to tell if there was any HCG

Thanks-I did a HPT and it was negative before AF came 8 days late so MD said I was never pregnant


----------



## LLbean

Ok, no idea if clomid could do that to tell you the truth. Some times it's us being stressed? I have been late before like that at stressful times also when worried. Crazy how our bodies react.

Keep in trying. Have you thought or considered donor eggs? Lots of women have had great success that way. I know we want our own eggs but with epigenetics we do know how we influence the teeny tiny cell we get from a donor. If interested there is another thread here that has tons of info on that.

Keep the faith!


----------



## AngelUK

LLbean I have been looking for the thread you mentioned above about epigenetics and I cannot find it. Could you post a link? I would be very interested in this!


----------



## LLbean

on the thread is on egg donation really but they do talk about epigenetics now and again.

Freedom Pharmacy published this great booklet about egg donation -- here an excerpt:

&#8220;Perhaps the greatest myth surrounds pregnancy. Many believe the uterus is simply an incubator. Nothing could be further from the truth. The most important aspect of all pregnancies- including egg donation pregnancies- is that as the fetus grows, every cell in the developing body is built out of the pregnant mother&#8217;s body. Tissue from her uterine lining will contribute to the formation of the placenta, which will link her and her child. The fetus will use her body&#8217;s protein, then she will replace it. The fetus uses her sugars, calcium, nitrates, and fluids, and she will replace them. So, if you think of your dream child as your dream house, the genes provide merely a basic blueprint, the biological mother takes care of all the materials and construction, from the foundation right on up to the light fixtures. So, although her husband&#8217;s aunt Sara or the donor&#8217;s grandfather may have genetically programmed the shape of the new baby&#8217;s earlobe, the earlobe itself is the pregnant woman&#8217;s &#8220;flesh and blood.&#8221; That means the earlobe, along with the baby herself, grew from the recipient&#8217;s body. That is why she is the child&#8217;s biological mother. That is why this child is her biological child.&#8221;

Here is a few articles though https://www.yourivfjourney.com/epigenetics-can-ivf-affect-your-babys-genes/

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/technology-science/science/mums-donor-egg-implants-babies-6518332


https://tpvedo.blogspot.com/2009/07/women-who-give-birth-to-donor-egg.html

https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/donor-issues-egg-sperm/277949-article-about-donor-egg-dna.html

https://www.allaboutsurrogacy.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=42386

https://www.theage.com.au/news/worl...parents-created/2008/02/05/1202090418896.html


----------



## LLbean

The thread here is this one https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/2233749-inconceivable-beyond.html


----------



## AngelUK

Thank you very much :)


----------



## LLbean

you are welcome, added a few links on my message above as well if you want to read more


----------

